# Forum Medals



## Gizmo (6/10/13)

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?help/medals

Reactions: Like 4 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (6/10/13)

Super Awesome!!!


----------



## Tornalca (6/2/14)

I think there are some people who already needs some medals assigned. 

Definitely some load mouths @Smokyg.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (6/2/14)

Some sweet medals there..


----------



## Smokyg (6/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> I think there are some people who already needs some medals assigned.
> 
> Definitely some load mouths @Smokyg.


Lol! Im the quite one in the corner   Haha


----------



## Smokyg (6/2/14)

Wooo hoooo!! Thanks for the Medal @Gizmo Its an honor! And after such a short time on the forum!

Soon ill be able to contribute more to the community as soon as i build up some kit! 

Yeah

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (6/2/14)

ooooh shiny ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (6/2/14)

Well done on the medal @Smokyg!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Smokyg said:


> Wooo hoooo!! Thanks for the Medal @Gizmo Its an honor! And after such a short time on the forum!
> 
> Soon ill be able to contribute more to the community as soon as i build up some kit!
> 
> Yeah



I was still thinking more load mouth than anything else. Jokes, congrats!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Smokyg (7/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> I was still thinking more load mouth than anything else. Jokes, congrats!


Hahaha! You are not wrong! I talk a lot of crap, all the time! Its my thing!  Haha! But thanks @Tornalca

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Tornalca (7/2/14)

Me still


Smokyg said:


> Hahaha! You are not wrong! I talk a lot of crap, all the time! Its my thing!  Haha! But thanks @Tornalca



Me not get medal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Smokyg (7/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Me still
> 
> 
> Me not get medal


Ah man! Not cool! We joined the same date! Perhaps you should post more (Be a Loud Mouth) and youll get one soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

Tornalca said:


> Me still
> 
> 
> Me not get medal



me sad too , me likey shiny medals ..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/2/14)

oh yes ... it's a day for prezzies .. looky look --

*Medals: Rowan Francis*







Awarded: Today at 12:07
*Mod Crazy*
This medal is giving out to all those do it yourself vapers.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/2/14)

@Gizmo - more people deserve medals bug - get cracking

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/2/14)

Matthee is also a admin don't all point it at me Haha. But anyway, I am always watching. Medals will be received when you least expect them 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (7/2/14)

One question for Smokyg; when does he get time to vape?


----------



## Andre (7/2/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> @Gizmo - more people deserve medals bug - get cracking


I'm with @Gizmo on this one. We can't give out medals helter skelter, they need to be deserved. That said, if anyone thinks someone deserves a medal, please bring it to my attention - not always possible to keep up - this forum is very busy. If you have ideas for other medals, let us know.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

Well I think Melinda should get one, because you know, she sexy and she married me

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (7/2/14)

Derick said:


> Well I think Melinda should get one, because you know, she sexy and she married me



Looking for secs much I see

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Derick (7/2/14)

Gizmo said:


> Looking for secs much I see


always


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/2/14)

So I just posted something and sensed a difference in the Force. I looked closely and noticed my profile next to my post is a bit bigger than usual. Maar slaan my dood as daar nie 'n medal daar is nie.

Thanks all for the Medal not sure if I deserve it. BUT I'll take it 

I'd like to thank the academy, the vaping community at large ...... etc etc etc......

edit: I see it was awarded by @Matthee, Baie dankie oom

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/2/14)

Too good Gazza. Congrats!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (10/2/14)

Well done on the new medals guys!


----------



## Rowan Francis (10/2/14)

Thanks @Matthee @Gizmo , i gotz shiney medals more !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shabbar (10/2/14)

lol @Gizmo


----------



## Gazzacpt (10/2/14)

congrats all


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

I nominate @Silver1 for the Local support medal.
He really is supporting all the local guys!
Can't believe he doesn't have a medal yet.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

Lol, thanks @TylerD

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Lol, thanks @TylerD


No, you deserve that medal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

Or maybe a Taste-tester award - seeing as his juice reviews are so detailed

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Well, any medal. He contributed so much to the forum and he still haven't got any medals!
Not cool man.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

Thanks @TylerD and @Derick. You guys are kind. 
Am loving the juices indeed

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Derick (11/2/14)

If ever we decided to do some Skyblue gourmet flavours, we're definitely sending Silver1 some samples first - so he can not only do a review, but maybe give us some feedback so we can fine tune it

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (11/2/14)

Thanks @Derick. Would be an honour...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (11/2/14)

Thanks you guys for the recommendation, it makes our job a little bit easier. Agree with you, have awarded, but see image does not show. @Gizmo to help please.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## TylerD (11/2/14)

Thanks @Matthee ! Appreciate it!


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Wow guys, thanks so much!

Time has been very limited for me at the moment so only noticed this now

Wow that is amazing. Thanks. 

Image also not showing for me at the moment.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

@Silver1 awesome stuff you deserve it.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Thanks Gazza. Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Smokyg (12/2/14)

Well done @Silver1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

I need new Ideas for new medals guys, I was also thinking of adding ribbons?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Something along the lines of master modder and master mixer, master baiter? heh sorry

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

Maybe get the posters medals a bit down? 10.000 for the first one is quite high....check the heavy posters here what the max is per month. it would take years to get the first medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

What @Tom said

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Please have a look at them improved at let me know?

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/index.php?help/medals


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Just an error in your description of one of them
*1500+ Posts*
This member has hit the 1000 posts mark. Soon to be part of the high flyers club.


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

Also how about 'Class clown' or some such - the guy that is always cracking jokes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Updated, thanks for the idea Derick.


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

And them maybe a medal for the Vendor that wins your 'Vendor of the month/3months' award that you want to do


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Brilliant idea.


----------



## Tornalca (12/2/14)

What's the idea behind the ribbons then? I have seen VIP and certified resellers. What's the criteria for ribbons? 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

oooooh lookie I finally haz a medal


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Thanks guys and @Matthee for my medal - only saw it appearing now!
Am really happy to support the local retailers on this forum.
It's simple, without you guys, we won't be happy vapers.


----------



## Silver (12/2/14)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff - I agree with your medal award!
Thanks for always being so nice to all of us on the forum.
And for being so responsive!


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/2/14)

Silver1 said:


> Congrats @Stroodlepuff - I agree with your medal award!
> Thanks for always being so nice to all of us on the forum.
> And for being so responsive!



Only a pleasure  Tis what im here for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/2/14)

Thanks for my Medal!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Thanks for the cool medals @Gizmo ! It's awesome!!!


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Here to serve

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Derick (12/2/14)

ooh you have 666 ratings!


----------



## TylerD (12/2/14)

Quickly, rate me!!!!!


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/2/14)

How about a bright idea medal for okes like derick

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/2/14)

Congrats Stroodlepuff!! Well deserved!!


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

I have added a few more any more ideas would be great


----------



## Andre (12/2/14)

Maybe ribbons for 100 and 500 hundred posts and a medal for a 1000 posts?


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Great idea matthee.


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

wow....i like my second one too  good idea @Gizmo


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Sure buddy. We going to miss you tons  Been awesome to watch you grow in the community, I really want to wish a safe flight back to deutschland.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

thx, it was easy to grow into this....because its addictive 
atm its still not exciting, its just stressful. worries that I might forgot something. But I managed to grab another Gambit tho

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Sure its all going to be fine.. Do you think you will be coming back down for holiday or business?


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Done and dusted. I think we have enough medals for people to aspire to. All to make it that much more addictive and community driven.. The way a forum should be

Reactions: Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Tom (12/2/14)

business is already scheduled, probably in a few months time. need more winters


----------



## Gizmo (12/2/14)

Great stuff!


----------



## Silver (13/2/14)

Medals and ribbons are great @Gizmo!


----------



## Smokyg (13/2/14)

Thanks for the ribbons @Gizmo , lol, sorry for my absence, things are a bit crazy at work this week, should be back in full force from the 24th.


----------



## BhavZ (13/2/14)

Thanks guys for the trophy


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

Thanks @Gizmo , i is liking new shiny medals & ribbons


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Aaaaawww thank you @Gizmo for my stunning ribbon!!! This was quite a surprise


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

@annemarievdh , ribbons are earned , you did that , medals are got by filling out either a R 100 or R 200 form and sending direct to @Gizmo

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> @annemarievdh , ribbons are earned , you did that , medals are got by filling out either a R 100 or R 200 form and sending direct to @Gizmo



I think @Gizmo got more than that already from me  Haha maybe I should bribe a little

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gizmo (13/2/14)

haha.. Corruption taking place now..

For those of you who want limited edition medals and ribbons you can email me at *cough*


Spoiler: EMAIL



Just Kidding 


 *cough*

hahah

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

oooooooeeeeeee tempting ummmmm I'M GONA DO IT!!!


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

aaaaawwwww agenee sies man

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

i have my eye on two medals at the moment , thems be pruuudy niace.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i have my eye on two medals at the moment , thems be pruuudy niace.



Moenie 'n vraat wees nie!! You already have 3. Leave some for me

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

i don't think you are looking for these







, ((hand wave)) these are not the medals you are looking for ..


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> i don't think you are looking for these
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ok ok you can have those, I don't think I will be able to get them


----------



## Rowan Francis (13/2/14)

oh wow i am a Jedi


----------



## annemarievdh (13/2/14)

Haha nice 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

Thanks for the ribbon @Gizmo ! My medal and ribbon rock!


----------



## Gazzacpt (13/2/14)

These certainly make the forum a bit more fun. Not that it wasn't before. You all know what I mean.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## vaalboy (13/2/14)

I vote that all KZN forum members get a medal of sorts  

You are most probably wondering why? Two reasons:


Best T20 cricket side
Best rugby side

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Optimistic 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/2/14)

vaalboy said:


> I vote that all KZN forum members get a medal of sorts
> 
> You are most probably wondering why? Two reasons:
> 
> ...



Markus you need to add a 3rd! The best Inter Provincials Bass Team! Did you forget that we WON InterProvs by 7 Kg's not so long ago? And someone in the team landed a fat pig of 4kg's as well!


----------



## Reinhardt (25/2/14)

johanct said:


> One question for Smokyg; when does he get time to vape?


When does he not get time to Vape!? He has all the time in the world! And soon we'll be smoking up the office!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Thanks guys for the medal, I truly appreciate it! Its a real honour to be part of something as awesome as this!


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

Congrats. .. Now how about an avatar @BhavZ

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

ShaneW said:


> Congrats. .. Now how about an avatar @BhavZ



Still on the hunt for one that suits me.. will upload one soon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/2/14)

i like that one @BhavZ


----------



## johan (26/2/14)

Great one @BhavZ


----------



## BhavZ (26/2/14)

Thanks guys, appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (26/2/14)

Brilliant

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

I am in need of my next 2 thingies.









??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (10/3/14)

Done, thanks for the reminder, can't keep up.


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Whoohoo! Thanks @Matthee ! I got bling!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Congratulations @TylerD !!!


----------



## BhavZ (10/3/14)

Congrats @TylerD


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Thanks guys. Not getting any vape mail, but these medals works great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/3/14)

Thanks for my two new medals @Matthee! Nice surprise to go with the Vape Mail day today!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

Yes and thanks for mine too!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

Congrats @BhavZ !
Congrats @Rob Fisher !
Congrats @johanct !
Congrats at everybody else that maybe receive a ribbon or medal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## devdev (10/3/14)

*feeling left out*


----------



## Silver (10/3/14)

congrats guys!


----------



## TylerD (10/3/14)

You too @Silver !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (10/3/14)

devdev said:


> *feeling left out*


 
Just for you @devdev we all just love you!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## thekeeperza (11/3/14)

Thanks for the ribbon and medal guys!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Congratulations @thekeeperza - well deserved.


----------



## BhavZ (11/3/14)

Thanks guys, loving the afriville ribbon.. I shall wear it with pride.

Thank you all for the ecigssa addict medal, what can I say, you guys rock and well it is the entertaining, well informed community right here that keeps me glued to my keyboard and monitor.


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/14)

Medals yesterday! Ribbons today! I'm saluting myself today!


----------



## johan (11/3/14)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher - a tap on my own shoulder never worked for me, neither a salute in the mirror

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/14)

Congrats Rob, well deserved. You are truly a forum addict!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (11/3/14)

devdev said:


> *feeling left out*



Don't feel sad bro.


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Ooooo new shiny medal today!


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo new shiny medal today!


Over 1 000 positive ratings...no one to blame but you! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Congrats Rob - well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (12/3/14)

Congratulations @Rob Fisher - I like your new Avatar, looks like a serious cognac?


----------



## Silver (12/3/14)

Indeed, nice avatar pic Rob

Interesting how it takes a while to get used to someone's new avatar pic. The pic is what makes me quickly see who is writing a comment, so when it changes, I get a bit confused for a while. LOL

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

johanct said:


> Congratulations @Rob Fisher - I like your new Avatar, looks like a serious cognac?



Funny story... we were in Cordoba, Spain for the World Champs a few months ago (we came second) and no one there speaks english so you order stuff in sign language and gestures! We were celebrating and I felt like a Brandy and Coke Zero... the barman only decoded Brandy and proceeded to pour the biggest and most expensive brandy I have ever seen in my life... it was obviously a special brandy that is supposed to be taken neat on the rocks and savoured and appreciated... when I pointed to Coke Zero and proceeded to pour it into the glass he nearly lost his mind! Despite the addition of Coke Zero I still wasn't walking too straight after that!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/3/14)

Silver said:


> Interesting how it takes a while to get used to someone's new avatar pic. The pic is what makes me quickly see who is writing a comment, so when it changes, I get a bit confused for a while. LOL



I'm with you all the way @Silver! @Matthee did it to me so I thought I would reciprocate!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

Congrats @Rob Fisher well deserved bud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (12/3/14)

oooooooooooh a new shiny medal  Thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (12/3/14)

congrats @Stroodlepuff


----------



## Andre (12/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> oooooooooooh a new shiny medal  Thanks @Matthee


You have researched and helped and informed and had fun and a little bit of trouble and were always courteous and friendly in those 1 500 posts. More than well deserved I would say. Congrats.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/3/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> oooooooooooh a new shiny medal  Thanks @Matthee



Rock on Stroods!


----------



## annemarievdh (13/3/14)

Congrats @Stroodlepuff !!! Well deserved!!!


----------



## ShaneW (14/3/14)

Thanks for the medal @Matthee 

will hopefully be adding an afriville citizen medal on pay day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/14)

Congrats @ShaneW 
It's a nice looking medal indeed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/3/14)

Congratulations @ShaneW , you deserve it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (14/3/14)

Congrats @ShaneW, much deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/3/14)

Thanks for my medal guys.


----------



## johan (15/3/14)

Congratulations @vaalboy - I've missed yours


----------



## Gazzacpt (19/3/14)

Dankie oom @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/3/14)

Congratulations @Gazzacpt !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (19/3/14)

Congrats @Gazzacpt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (19/3/14)

congrats Guys ..


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/14)

Congrats boys! The ranks are growing! Oooo I better buy some more MODS... that medal looks awesome!


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Gazzacpt said:


> Dankie oom @Matthee


Niks te bedanke nie, boet. You did the 500 plus posts all on your own, I just had to notice it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

How did I miss this topic! Think I need a medal for carrying 3 device (SVD with kayfun, KTS with PT2 and HATS disposable) with 2 spare batteries, an extra clearo (Unitank) and a bottle of liquid with me at all times! Just ask @Cape vaping supplies and @Tristan 
Hahahahaha!!!


----------



## Andre (19/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> How did I miss this topic! Think I need a medal for carrying 3 device (SVD with kayfun, KTS with PT2 and HATS disposable) with 2 spare batteries, an extra clearo (Unitank) and a bottle of liquid with me at all times! Just ask @Cape vaping supplies and @Tristan
> Hahahahaha!!!


But that is why you have a medal - for being so dedicated!


----------



## Hein510 (19/3/14)

DAAAAAMN!! I didnt even see it!!! AWESOME!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (20/3/14)

Congratulations @Hein510


----------



## JB1987 (24/3/14)

Thanks for the medals @Matthee , much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Congratulations @JB1987 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Oh my word, thanks for new medal @Matthee. I only saw it this morning! 
Gracefully accepted and wearing it proudly


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Congratulations @Silver !


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, thanks for new medal @Matthee. I only saw it this morning!
> Gracefully accepted and wearing it proudly


Just love the way you went and go about your vaping journey. Slowly (well, compared to many others), deliberately, meticulously, considering all angles. At the same time adding a lot of value for members by asking the right questions and providing detailed and considered answers when responding to queries and posts. And off course by you legendary reviews of juices and gear. We shall not mention the new syndrome you started.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TylerD (24/3/14)

Congrats everyone! Loving these medals!!


----------



## BhavZ (24/3/14)

Congrats @Silver!


----------



## Rowan Francis (24/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (24/3/14)

Congratulations @Rowan Francis - for sure a relevant medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks @Matthee. I appreciate the words very much.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JB1987 (24/3/14)

Congrats @Silver !


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

@Silver Congrats man!!


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Wanted to find out when does the description under your name change? is it with how long you have been on the forum? Like mine says New Vaper.


----------



## Andre (24/3/14)

Hein510 said:


> Wanted to find out when does the description under your name change? is it with how long you have been on the forum? Like mine says New Vaper.


You can change that yourself. Hover over your name. Click on "personal details". Complete "Custom Title".

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Hein510 (24/3/14)

Matthee said:


> You can change that yourself. Hover over your name. Click on "personal details". Complete "Custom Title".


Awesome thanks!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (24/3/14)

Thanks forumites


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/3/14)

Silver said:


> Oh my word, thanks for new medal @Matthee. I only saw it this morning!
> Gracefully accepted and wearing it proudly



All your medals are richly deserved Hi Ho!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Thank you and much obliged Mr. Matthee. An interactive learning experience accompanied by some of the cleverest remarks, written by smart, honest and funny folks, with an enormously wide knowledge base. There is no possible universe in which this place is not a success. I am proud to be a part of this and I tip my hat to your contribution in particular @Matthee. Cheers!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (26/3/14)

congrats @Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Congratulations @Reinvanhardt , well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (26/3/14)

congrats @Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (26/3/14)

Lol! You guys are tagging the other guy! No worries, I know who I am.

Edit: Edited


----------



## vaalboy (26/3/14)

Thanks for my new shiny medal!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (26/3/14)

Congratulations @vaalboy !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/14)

Well done @vaalboy


----------



## Riaz (28/3/14)

why no 1000+ posts medal for me


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

Lol - I have gone Noob to Elite in my opinion.

I think owning 4 electric mods, 2 Mechs, 2 Kayfuns and having a Reo in the post should grant me that

*hint* *hint*


----------



## johan (28/3/14)

devdev said:


> Lol - I have gone Noob to Elite in my opinion.
> 
> I think owning 4 electric mods, 2 Mechs, 2 Kayfuns and having a Reo in the post should grant me that
> 
> *hint* *hint*



If we take @Rob Fisher as the norm, then unfortunately not @devdev

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> why no 1000+ posts medal for me


There is no such medal - aim for 1500.


----------



## Andre (28/3/14)

Riaz said:


> why no 1000+ posts medal for me


There is no such medal - aim for 1500.


devdev said:


> Lol - I have gone Noob to Elite in my opinion.
> 
> I think owning 4 electric mods, 2 Mechs, 2 Kayfuns and having a Reo in the post should grant me that
> 
> *hint* *hint*


Under consideration....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (28/3/14)

That was quick consideration!

Thanks @Matthee 

I think you are in need of dedicated Reo nut badge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (29/3/14)

Congratulations @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (29/3/14)

Wow, thanks so much for the two medals in such a short space of time!

Thank you @johanct and @Matthee 

I would like to propose that @Matthee be awarded with the following medals:

*Moderator Medal*
*Elite Vaper*

No only is Matthee Oom Reo, but he is also a rock solid and fair moderator/admin. His length of service in the sphere of vaping may be a little shorter than some of the other hardened vapers, but his experience with Mods, coils and juice, and his willingness to assist anyone who needs help places him in a special category.

Is there general consensus from the rest of the community on this?

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/3/14)

devdev said:


> Wow, thanks so much for the two medals in such a short space of time!
> 
> Thank you @johanct and @Matthee
> 
> ...



No question! There is general consensus all over the place when it comes to Ooom REO!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (29/3/14)

Congratulations @devdev! Your coils are really stunning and inspiring. Well deserved!

@johanct congrats on the new addition. You've certainly earned it.

This newish member would like to second the motion for @Matthee's possible new medals.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SunRam (30/3/14)

Thanks for the cool medal @Matthee! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (30/3/14)

Congrats @devdev and @johanct 

I third the motion for @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

Well done @devdev !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (30/3/14)

I agree with @devdev's nomination of @Matthee

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/3/14)

I agree with the medal nominations for @Matthee 

I think he should also get the "true gentleman" medal since he has a way of interacting with people that makes everyone feel important and special. He also is able to handle tricky sensitive issues appropriately without offending anyone.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (30/3/14)

Thank you guys, your words of appreciation are more than enough medals for me.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

Thanks to all you members for all the ratings (sometimes totally undeserved), and thank you Brigadier @Matthee !

PS. Congratulations @devdev and my vote is in for your recommendation re @Matthee 's medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## devdev (30/3/14)

Silver said:


> I agree with the medal nominations for @Matthee
> 
> I think he should also get the "true gentleman" medal since he has a way of interacting with people that makes everyone feel important and special. He also is able to handle tricky sensitive issues appropriately without offending anyone.



I agree - or we should get a diplomacy medal for him. I am seeing some reluctance to award himself medals.

@Gizmo if you could award Matthee with the medals on our behalf please

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (30/3/14)

devdev said:


> I agree - or we should get a diplomacy medal for him. I am seeing some reluctance to award himself medals.
> 
> @Gizmo if you could award Matthee with the medals on our behalf please



I Suggest we put the Fines Master on him; he get a choice: 1. Accept the medal or, 2. a Fine plus the medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/3/14)

johanct said:


> I Suggest we put the Fines Master on him; he get a choice: 1. Accept the medal or, 2. a Fine plus the medal



Ooooo I like this idea! A lot!


----------



## annemarievdh (30/3/14)

I have a new Medal!!! Thank you! Wow only saw it now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (31/3/14)

Congratulations @annenarievdh

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (31/3/14)

Congrats on the medal @annemarievdh 
You deserve it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BhavZ (31/3/14)

Congrats @annemarievdh! It is certainly deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (31/3/14)

ag thank you guys


----------



## ShaneW (1/4/14)

It seems that thekeeperza is missing his 150 posts ribbon

Perhaps @Matthee could strap one to him


----------



## Andre (1/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> It seems that thekeeperza is missing his 150 posts ribbon
> 
> Perhaps @Matthee could strap one to him


Thx for pointing that out, but @Matthee no longer can do. Sure @Gizmo will abide.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (1/4/14)

I too am missing that ribbon... with all my heart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShaneW (1/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thx for pointing that out, but @Matthee no longer can do. Sure @Gizmo will abide.



That's not cool... you were so on the ball


----------



## thekeeperza (1/4/14)

ShaneW said:


> It seems that thekeeperza is missing his 150 posts ribbon
> 
> Perhaps @Matthee could strap one to him



Thanks @ShaneW I hadn't noticed I had so many posts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hein510 (2/4/14)

Thanx for the coil master medal! Awesome! Will keep them coils coming!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (2/4/14)

Congrats you mod crazy coil master you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/4/14)

Congrats @Hein510

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Are all then agreed @Smokyg is deserving of a Coil Master medal?



Works for me! 

But I really think @Matthee needs a few medals and being the main medal man doesn't want to give himself medals... but I think the first one he should get is the coveted Golden medal of which there is only one! And that's because there is only one Mattee and he has done more than anyone on this planet for the forums! 

All in favour vote Aye!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 9


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Works for me!
> 
> But I really think @Matthee needs a few medals and being the main medal man doesn't want to give himself medals... but I think the first one he should get is the coveted Golden medal of which there is only one! And that's because there is only one Mattee and he has done more than anyone on this planet for the forums!
> 
> All in favour vote Aye!


AYE!!


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Aye


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

AYE AYE AYE (3 times, because 3 times I have asked that he be given medals and the Admins have not listened to me!)


----------



## Stroodlepuff (7/4/14)

AYE YAI EL CAPITIEN


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Definitely I agree Rob!

PS. and congratulations @Smokyg you truly deserve this medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frenzy (7/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Works for me!
> 
> But I really think @Matthee needs a few medals and being the main medal man doesn't want to give himself medals... but I think the first one he should get is the coveted Golden medal of which there is only one! And that's because there is only one Mattee and he has done more than anyone on this planet for the forums!
> 
> All in favour vote Aye!


 Aye


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

Well it looks unanimous...

@devdev can you move the medals discussion to http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/forum-medals.8/ before I get fined for highjacking....


----------



## Riaz (7/4/14)

AYE


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

AYE

Captain Matthee


----------



## TylerD (7/4/14)

AWE!......uhm AYE.


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/14)

AYE!!!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

It gives me great pleasure as one of my first public announcements since joining the admin and mod team of ecigigssa to award probably the highest honour medal to a man you has done more for the forums than anyone could have asked for! He has personally guided me on my journey of discovery and I have found him to be so helpful, very principled, unwavering and generally an all round good guy.

Being that it was such an important medal I checked with all his peers and without exception it was unanimous!

Please put you hands together for none other than Andre Matthee (@Matthee) the recipient of the Golden Medal awarded to only one person! Thanks you @Matthee for your guidance and control of our much loved web site! We really appreciate your efforts! You are the man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure as one of my first public announcements since joining the admin and mod team of ecigigssa to award probably the highest honour medal to a man you has done more for the forums than anyone could have asked for! He has personally guided me on my journey of discovery and I have found him to be so helpful, very principled, unwavering and generally an all round good guy.
> 
> Being that it was such an important medal I checked with all his peers and without exception it was unanimous!
> 
> Please put you hands together for none other than Andre Matthee (@Matthee) the recipient of the Golden Medal awarded to only one person! Thanks you @Matthee for your guidance and control of our much loved web site! We really appreciate your efforts! You are the man!


Congratulations @Matthee, very very well deserved!! You are our forum master!


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

HUZZAH!

Well done @Matthee you have earned it for sure! Diplomat, Coil head, Gear Nut, Oom, Reo Geek and All round awesome person

@Rob Fisher Thread moved and tidied

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (7/4/14)

Well deserve @Matthee. Congratulations


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

Congratulations @Matthee - fully agree with everything Rob said


----------



## Hein510 (7/4/14)

Congrats @Matthee really deserve that one!


----------



## TylerD (7/4/14)

Congrats @Matthee ! Just for you and @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/4/14)

Congratulations @Matthee, you ROCK!!! \m/


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Congrats @Matthee ! Just for you and @Rob Fisher
> View attachment 3135



lol can see Rob there with the white top hat!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee for the shiny new Coil Master Medal! Its looking good there  Im super stoked!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (7/4/14)

I see I got a 100 post one thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## thekeeperza (7/4/14)

Well deserved @Matthee!!


----------



## BhavZ (7/4/14)

Congratulations @Matthee, very much deserved. You have been an inspiration to us all. Your positive attitude and willingness to help has made this forum a great place to be at.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Thank you fellow forumites. The gesture and you kind words are appreciated more than you ever can imagine. Being part of this awesome community has always been a pleasure and a privilege.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Alex (7/4/14)

Well done @Mathee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (7/4/14)

Well deserved @Matthee!

Vape experience aside, we can all learn leaps and bounds from the way you conduct yourself on the forum and your genuine approach and attitude to everyone. 

I am very happy you are with us on the forum and the journey...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Winner 2


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)

Hmmmm so a Golden member medal...... 

Gold Member...

Austin Powers....

We need @vaalboy to post some awesome mini me pics to congratulate @Matthee

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> Hmmmm so a Golden member medal......
> 
> Gold Member...
> 
> ...



*NO *we don't!... and this instigation could cost you big time!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## devdev (7/4/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4 | Funny 3


----------



## johan (7/4/14)

LOL ROFL SKOFFEL STOFFEL! @devdev

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/14)

Do the ribbons update automatically or is it manually done? If manual it's going to be a mission keeping track of number of posts per user.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

vaalboy said:


> Do the ribbons update automatically or is it manually done? If manual it's going to be a mission keeping track of number of posts per user.


No, not automatically. Your gentle reminder is appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

I think @Reinhardt needs 150+ posts ribbon and also a Coil Master, and if there is a Best Coil Photo sommer that one as well.. Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## vaalboy (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> No, not automatically. Your gentle reminder is appreciated.



Hahahahaha - busted 

Thanks @Matthee


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

devdev said:


>



All I have to say about this is "Skating on thin ice"!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/4/14)

devdev said:


> Thread moved and tidied



Thanks a million!


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Smokyg said:


> I think @Reinhardt needs 150+ posts ribbon and also a Coil Master, and if there is a Best Coil Photo sommer that one as well.. Lol


Thanks for the reminder on the 150+ posts, appreciated. As to the Coil Master - according to my records the Coil Evaluation Board has at it last meeting decided that the individual concerned has to post one more coil for evaluation. If he then passes, he WILL be awarded that medal. Thank you for looking out for your fellow forumite in the great spirit of this forum.


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Thanks for the reminder on the 150+ posts, appreciated. As to the Coil Master - according to my records the Coil Evaluation Board has at it last meeting decided that the individual concerned has to post one more coil for evaluation. If he then passes, he WILL be awarded that medal. Thank you for looking out for your fellow forumite in the great spirit of this forum.


Hi, no problem at all.  Sounds good, i saw he did post another coil today. But none the least, the boards decision is final  Thanks again!


----------



## Andre (7/4/14)

Oooh, the Coil Evaluation Board's Chairperson has just informed me that they have just finished scrutinising a coil by member @Reinhardt. I am informed that this was a very unusual coil in that it is 4 x twisted of different gauge wire, which has not been seen on this forum before. I have been instructed to, without delay, award the medal of Coil Master to @Reinhardt, which I will do forthwith.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smokyg (7/4/14)

Matthee said:


> Oooh, the Coil Evaluation Board's Chairperson has just informed me that they have just finished scrutinising a coil by member @Reinhardt. I am informed that this was a very unusual coil in that it is 4 x twisted of different gauge wire, which has not been seen on this forum before. I have been instructed to, without delay, award the medal of Coil Master to @Reinhardt, which I will do forthwith.


Oh wow! Awesome! Yip yip, very awesome coil in deed! Thanks kind sir, i can vouch that coil is very awesome in deed.


----------



## Reinhardt (7/4/14)

@Matthee Thank you good sir!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/4/14)

Congrats to @andro on his Ribbon for 150 posts! And thanks to @Reinvanhardt for spotting the achievement!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

@Matthee gave me mine 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

Congratulations @andro !


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @andro !


Dog jy is inni bos?


----------



## johan (11/4/14)

TylerD said:


> Dog jy is inni bos?



Ry more oggend 04H00


----------



## TylerD (11/4/14)

johan said:


> Ry more oggend 04H00


Lekker! Sommer jaloers.


----------



## crack2483 (11/4/14)

See I got a 150 post medal. Thanks guys.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Reinvanhardt (11/4/14)

Congratulations Sir Vape-A-Lot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## andro (11/4/14)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (11/4/14)

congrats @andro 

I also have to shout out a big thank you to my awesome vaping family for my shiny new medal

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

Congrats on the new medals and ribbons

@Metal Liz , your dedication award was well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Rex_Bael (12/4/14)

Thank you @Matthee for my shiny new medal  That was very much unexpected.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## devdev (12/4/14)

Whoa, double medal morning! Thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/4/14)

Congrats Dev - well deserved!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (15/4/14)

I just spotted that @crack2483 got awarded a shiny new medal on Saturday  Congrats dude!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (15/4/14)

Congrats @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/4/14)

Congrats to the new medal members and their achievements!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (15/4/14)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated. Must say I'm hardly on pc so I might not notice I have a new medal. Thanks again

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/4/14)

Congratulations @crack2483 - dedicated you surely are!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (15/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I just spotted that @crack2483 got awarded a shiny new medal on Saturday  Congrats dude!!


Sharp hey!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/4/14)

Thank You @Matthee for my new ribbon !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Congratulations @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

congrats @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spiri (16/4/14)

I nominate @Metal Liz for one of these:

Chatter Box Award

Reactions: Agree 6


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/4/14)

Spiri said:


> I nominate @Metal Liz for one of these:
> View attachment 4069
> Chatter Box Award



Totally!


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

hahaha why are you discussing me hahahaha


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

Congrats on your new medal Lizzie!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Spiri said:


> I nominate @Metal Liz for one of these:
> View attachment 4069
> Chatter Box Award





Reinvanhardt said:


> Totally!



Your wish is my command!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

oooh looky here i have a new shiny medal hahahaha, thanks @Spiri and @Reinvanhardt hahaha  out from behind my pc, my mouth doesn't move as fast as my fingers do on the keyboard hahaha, i'm actually quite shy and introverted hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

thanks guys, but i don't know if it's such a good medal to have hahaha babbel bek medalje hahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> thanks guys, but i don't know if it's such a good medal to have hahaha babbel bek medalje hahaha


A much sought after medal. Only two has been awarded so far. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

thanks @Matthee for my shiny new medal


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz! It is a rare medal and a great honour to have one, koodos and well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Congratulations @Metal Liz (_jy verdien waarlik 'n erkenning vir verbale diaree _)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

Hahaha thanks Johan *blush* just like showing the love hahaha 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RezaD (16/4/14)

Smoking!!!!!!! Just saw now I gots a medal......Thanks @Matthee ......

I would like to take this opportunity to thank @johan & @Rob Fisher for bringing out the worst in me.....was not so difficult now was it? ????

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Congratulations @RezaD , but I do take exception to your statement though


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Congrats @RezaD


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @RezaD , but I do take exception to your statement though



Ya me too!


----------



## RezaD (16/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @RezaD , but I do take exception to your statement though



I was going along blissfully ignorant until you gave me a different perspective............and ....unleashed the dragon!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

Congrats @RezaD 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Riaz (16/4/14)

congrats on your achievements guys


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

I suggest a fine for the mere fact that you blame forum members for your dragon behaviour

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Spiri (16/4/14)

Well done @Metal Liz, you can't talk your way out of this one.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

johan said:


> I suggest a fine for the mere fact that you blame forum members for your dragon behaviour


Perhaps he got a shipment of dragon juice in and is in a state of confusion or typed that messaged while looking at a bottle of dragon juice

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/4/14)

Hahaha I can try  but I don't want to  I like my shiny medal, all in the name of lots of fun! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (16/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> Perhaps he got a shipment of dragon juice in and is in a state of confusion or typed that messaged while looking at a bottle of dragon juice



Unlike me.....you possess tact ....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (16/4/14)

Dankie Oom @Matthee and congrats to the new medal holders.


----------



## Reinvanhardt (16/4/14)

Shot @Gazzacpt! Keep up the great work!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/4/14)

Congratulations @Gazzacpt - well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## steve (16/4/14)

YESSS ! congrats everyone and go @Gazzacpt ! this guy helps me and some of my pals out a lot , and i really mean a lot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (16/4/14)

Congrats @Gazzacpt, certainly well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

congrats @Gazzacpt and thank you @Matthee for my pwettyyy new ribbon  4 new sparkles in less than a month, wow i feel truly blessed

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Congratulations @Metal Liz - think this suits you:

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Die Kriek (17/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> congrats @Gazzacpt and thank you @Matthee for my pwettyyy new ribbon  4 new sparkles in less than a month, wow i feel truly blessed


Going from 150 to 500 in 9 days. No wonder they gave you the Chatterbox medal! Congrats @Metal Liz

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Spiri (17/4/14)

Thanks @Matthee for...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (17/4/14)

Congratulations @Spiri !!


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Thanks @Matthee for...
> 
> View attachment 4117



Congrats!!!!!!

(BTW- you calling @Matthee a hobbit?)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

Congrats @Spiri

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Congrats @Spiri


----------



## crack2483 (17/4/14)

Congrats and all and all.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (17/4/14)

i was just having a look at the medals list and i would love to nominate our fines master, the honourable @Rob Fisher for a 'Vape Gear Junkie' medal hehehe

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Thanks @Matthee for...
> 
> View attachment 4117


Most original thanks yet!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (17/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i was just having a look at the medals list and i would love to nominate our fines master, the honourable @Rob Fisher for a 'Vape Gear Junkie' medal hehehe


Your wish is my command.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/4/14)

Metal Liz said:


> i was just having a look at the medals list and i would love to nominate our fines master, the honourable @Rob Fisher for a 'Vape Gear Junkie' medal hehehe



Agreed! How appropriate...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (17/4/14)

Spiri said:


> Thanks @Matthee for...
> 
> View attachment 4117


lolies


----------



## Spiri (17/4/14)

RezaD said:


> Congrats!!!!!!
> 
> (BTW- you calling @Matthee a hobbit?)

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (17/4/14)

Spiri said:


> View attachment 4118


That is freaking brilliant!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## RezaD (17/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> That is freaking brilliant!!!



Agreed.........I think he should change his nick to "smeagol"....and @Matthee should change his nick to "Gandalf the Grey"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Dr Evil (17/4/14)

I only saw now, thank you so much for my medal @Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stroodlepuff (17/4/14)

Congrats on alllll the new medals everybody! I have been so busy lately haven't had a chance to congratulate you all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (17/4/14)

Congratulations on your medal @Dr Evil. 

@Gizmo don't you think somebody else is missing a milestone medal?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Congrats @Dr Evil on the new medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/14)

Oooooo a new medal! I love new shiny sparkly things! Thanks my peeps!

BTW I'll be scarce againt today... still have family and friends who drag me away from my PC... should be back from tomorrow!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## crack2483 (18/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oooooo a new medal! I love new shiny sparkly things! Thanks my peeps!
> 
> BTW I'll be scarce againt today... still have family and friends who drag me away from my PC... should be back from tomorrow!



That's why I'm on tapatalk non stop. But hey, good weekend for family and friends 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/4/14)

crack2483 said:


> That's why I'm on tapatalk non stop. But hey, good weekend for family and friends



I do sneak onto Tapatalk but I get shouted at if I'm on my phone too much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## ShaneW (18/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I do sneak onto Tapatalk but I get shouted at if I'm on my phone too much!



Lol. I'm always in trouble.

They do make a valid point though. But it's just so difficult staying away from here

Congrats to all the new medal earners!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## BhavZ (18/4/14)

Thank you @Matthee for my shiny new medal. It is a true honour be part of such an awesome, caring, kind, welcoming and warm community and family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (18/4/14)

Congrats to all the medal winners 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (18/4/14)

Congrats on the medal @BhavZ, 
its easy to have 1,000 posts but not 1,000 positive ratings

The community rates you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 3


----------



## Alex (20/4/14)

Thanks for the new medal


----------



## annemarievdh (20/4/14)

Gongrats to all with new medals


----------



## Die Kriek (20/4/14)

Congrats @Alex


----------



## johan (20/4/14)

Congratulations @Alex


----------



## Dr Evil (20/4/14)

Congratulations @Alex

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Metal Liz (20/4/14)

Congrats on your new shiny medal @Alex 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Gazzacpt (20/4/14)

Congrats @Alex

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (20/4/14)

Congrats @Alex


----------



## Alex (20/4/14)

Thanks to all of you.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (20/4/14)

Congrats to all the new medals


----------



## Die Kriek (22/4/14)

I haz a new shiny! Thank you @Matthee

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BhavZ (22/4/14)

Congrats @Die Kriek on your new shiny medal. Well deserved mate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

Congratulations Kriek, you surely deserve the medal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (22/4/14)

congrats @Die Kriek , definitely very well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (22/4/14)

Thank you guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ShaneW (22/4/14)

Congrats @Die Kriek well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Congrats Kriek who's avatar actually looks like a Turbo Fly! You deserve the medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (22/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats Kriek who's avatar actually looks like a Turbo Fly! You deserve the medal!


It's the closest thing I could find to a robo-kriek

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Die Kriek said:


> It's the closest thing I could find to a robo-kriek



Hahahaha! I hear you! ROFL!


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/4/14)

Here is one that looks more like a robotic cricket!


----------



## johan (22/4/14)

That robo kriek is orgasmic to my eyes Rob!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/4/14)

Well done @Die Kriek

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/4/14)

johan said:


> That robo kriek is orgasmic to my eyes Rob!


As long as it stays up there with you eyes.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (22/4/14)

Congrats @Die Kriek well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

Thank you very much @Matthee. I know this is not given lightly and I shall do my best to uphold the honour of the Coil Masters!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## TylerD (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Thank you very much @Matthee. I know this is not given lightly and I shall do my best to uphold the honour of the Coil Masters!


You deserve that medal dude!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/4/14)

Congratulations @Reinvanhardt - surely deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Thank you very much @Matthee. I know this is not given lightly and I shall do my best to uphold the honour of the Coil Masters!



I have been looking at your coils @Reinhardt and you certainly deserve the medal big time! I have saved pics of your coils in my Learn to build coils sub directory!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (23/4/14)

Congrats @Reinvanhardt! Most definitely deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (23/4/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> I have been looking at your coils @Reinhardt and you certainly deserve the medal big time! I have saved pics of your coils in my Learn to build coils sub directory!



Aahh thank you very much Rob, very gracious of you to say. Glad I can be of some help to the coil builders!

Thank you all! Your kind words means so much. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (23/4/14)

congrats @Reinvanhardt, enjoy your shiny new medal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (23/4/14)

Thats a well deserved medal @Reinvanhardt congrats.

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (23/4/14)

Congrats @Reinvanhardt. Well deserved!

And thank you @Matthee once again. Seems I did the double yesterday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/4/14)

Congrats @Reinvanhardt and @Die Kriek 
Medals were well deserved indeed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RezaD (23/4/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Reinvanhardt and @Die Kriek
> Medals were well deserved indeed


Deserved indeed... @Reinvanhardt advice along with quite a few others have been instrumental in my decisions of late. ..Thanks guys....

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

so how when do we get our medals 

i believe myself and @BhavZ have qualified

@BhavZ - over 1500 posts award
@Riaz - over 1000 posts award and over 1000 good ratings

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/4/14)

Riaz said:


> so how when do we get our medals
> 
> i believe myself and @BhavZ have qualified
> 
> ...



Have you filled out the form yet?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Have you filled out the form yet?


I have completed the application in triplicate, submitted all supporting documentation and a written affidavit ??????

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I have completed the application in triplicate, submitted all supporting documentation and a written affidavit ??????



Ok just checking, you should be fine then. Let me be the first to congratulate you both on the great achievement and thank you very much for your investment in the forum! You two are awesome

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

... So this is the first I've seen anything of this feature as I'm always on my phone... Cool. How does it work?


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> Ok just checking, you should be fine then. Let me be the first to congratulate you both on the great achievement and thank you very much for your investment in the forum! You two are awesome


Thank you sir, and may I say it has been an absolute honour to a member of such an awesome and epic community and family

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Lee_T said:


> ... So this is the first I've seen anything of this feature as I'm always on my phone... Cool. How does it work?


Looks like you are up for a ribbon yourself, the 150+ post ribbon

Medals and ribbons are awarded for various achievements on the forum.

Have a look at this link, it will tell you what achievements qualify for a medal or ribbon.


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

BhavZ said:


> I have completed the application in triplicate, submitted all supporting documentation and a written affidavit ??????



did you attached my documentation to the pack as well


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Riaz said:


> did you attached my documentation to the pack as well


Yeah man, I sent them like a 300 page document outlining everything they needed. Hell it was more in depth than the FDA regulation document.


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

Thank you @Matthee for my shiny new medal. I shall wear it with pride.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (25/4/14)

Guys, thank you so much for reminding me. Just cannot keep up - and a lot of documentation to work through. Will set up an awards team.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

thanks for medals @Matthee 

i will definitely wear it proudly

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (25/4/14)

congrats guys on your new shiny medals  Definitely well deserved, you guys rock!!


----------



## johan (25/4/14)

Congratulations @Riaz & @BhavZ - truly deserved


----------



## Riaz (25/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @Riaz & @BhavZ - truly deserved



thanks bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (25/4/14)

johan said:


> Congratulations @Riaz & @BhavZ - truly deserved


Thanks dude!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/4/14)

Nice one boys you rock!


----------



## Lee_T (25/4/14)

WOOOHOOO! Thank you! I'm happy to be a part of the community here. Great people. ... also probably the most helpful I've ever seen online.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (25/4/14)

Congrats @BhavZ and @Riaz on the awards - you guys are stars of our forum 

Just to emphasise, @BhavZ is very caring and considerate in all his posts, always trying to help everyone. Thank you for all the effort sir! And in my book, you are the mPT2 master and a coiler of epic proportion. Who can say they casually build dual coils in their mPT2-type devices?

And @Riaz, thank you sir for always keeping the forum alive and for asking so many questions and coming up with such good chirps all the time. Not to mention sharing all your experiences, good and bad. By the way, I am counting on you to unlock the secrets of DIY 

You rock guys.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/4/14)

Congrats @Riaz and @BhavZ !! Well deserved!!


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Thanks for my Ribbon @Matthee & team

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

johan said:


> Thanks for my Ribbon @Matthee & team
> 
> View attachment 4439


@johan please post that crazy but I like you pic again. Thought I copied it, but just could not find it. Wanted to use in another forum.


----------



## johan (26/4/14)

Matthee said:


> @johan please post that crazy but I like you pic again. Thought I copied it, but just could not find it. Wanted to use in another forum.



Is it this one?


----------



## Andre (26/4/14)

johan said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> View attachment 4441


Yes, yes....thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom (5/5/14)

heyho....got the Coil Master one today! Gratitude

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## johan (5/5/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (5/5/14)

Congrats buddy, well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/5/14)

Well deserved mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (5/5/14)

Go @Tom! Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Evil (6/5/14)

Congratulations

Sent from my S4 LTE using my finger


----------



## Metal Liz (6/5/14)

congrats dude! well don


----------



## thekeeperza (8/5/14)

Got a new shiny bit on the left - thanks for the medal @Matthee ??

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## johan (8/5/14)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

congrats on your new shiny  @thekeeperza oh ja and still wanted to say i  the new avatar - very cute!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Got a new shiny bit on the left - thanks for the medal @Matthee ??


Truly well deserved Keeper!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

Silver said:


> Congrats @BhavZ and @Riaz on the awards - you guys are stars of our forum
> 
> Just to emphasise, @BhavZ is very caring and considerate in all his posts, always trying to help everyone. Thank you for all the effort sir! And in my book, you are the mPT2 master and a coiler of epic proportion. Who can say they casually build dual coils in their mPT2-type devices?
> 
> ...


thanks @Silver 

the secrets of DIY ? LOL

im using my own juice for over 2 weeks now, and im loving it

still testing here and there, and primarily using the ejuice me up app to mix

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/5/14)

Well deserved @thekeeperza


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

I actually forgot, I also own a big thank you to Sub-ohm @Matthee for my new medal - 100 trophy points

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

thekeeperza said:


> Got a new shiny bit on the left - thanks for the medal @Matthee ??


I am just the worker pressing the buttons. The Awards Team does the job, and very well may I add. And we also get inputs from other members. 
Any member is welcome to to make recommendations to any member of the Awards Team - @Reinvanhardt, @BhavZ and @Matthee.


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

well done @devdev, the royal duckanator hehehe!!! and also well done to the awards team for their awesome work  you guys rock!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (8/5/14)

Matthee said:


> I am just the worker pressing the buttons. The Awards Team does the job, and very well may I add. And we also get inputs from other members.
> Any member is welcome to to make recommendations to any member of the Awards Team - @Reinvanhardt, @BhavZ and @Matthee.


Correction - thanks to the Awards team

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## thekeeperza (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> I actually forgot, I also own a big thank you to Sub-ohm @Matthee for my new medal - 100 trophy points


Well done @devdev

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/5/14)

well done to all the members that got new shinys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## thekeeperza (8/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> congrats on your new shiny  @thekeeperza oh ja and still wanted to say i  the new avatar - very cute!!


thanks @Metal Liz - Tux rocks!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Die Kriek (8/5/14)

Congrats on all the new shinys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/14)

Nice one! Well deserved as well!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

johan said:


> Is it this one?
> 
> View attachment 4441



or this one?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/5/14)

denizenx said:


> or this one?
> 
> View attachment 4874


Like this one too, thanks.


----------



## Silver (8/5/14)

Congrats @thekeeperza ! A coil master medal is a great medal to be awarded. Well done.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (8/5/14)

Congrats @thekeeperza and @devdev

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (8/5/14)

Congrats @thekeeperza and @devdev well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (8/5/14)




----------



## Reinvanhardt (12/5/14)

Thanks for my new medal guys! What a glorious day  and I promise to not make any noobs vape socks

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/5/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (12/5/14)

Boom!


----------



## PeterHarris (12/5/14)

well done guys


----------



## Alex (12/5/14)

@Reinvanhardt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/5/14)

Congrats man, well deserved 

Sent from deep down in the Aqua using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (12/5/14)

nice going

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/5/14)

Nicely done! And well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (13/5/14)

i got my first ribbon !!! YESSSSSSS . Thanks team !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (13/5/14)

well done Steve

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (14/5/14)

geluk steve


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

congrats to all the new medals and ribbons guys!!!


----------



## Mklops (14/5/14)

Hehe just noticed I got my first medal too! Thanks @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/5/14)



Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/5/14)

congrats @Mklops, well deserved!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/5/14)

congrats @Mklops

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (14/5/14)

Well done to all the new medal and ribbon recipients.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## steve (15/5/14)

another medal BOOOOOM . thanks @Matthee and team , what a week


----------



## Silver (15/5/14)

Well done @steve and @Mklops

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## vaalboy (15/5/14)

Congrats on the new medals guys!


----------



## vaalboy (15/5/14)

Congrats on the new medals guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

oooh i only spotted now that i have a new shiny medal!!! thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mklops (16/5/14)

Well done liz! 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (16/5/14)

well done liz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (16/5/14)

aye i got a new precious also, thanks  and gratz liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

congrats @denizenx


----------



## Die Kriek (16/5/14)

Grats @Metal Liz! Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/5/14)

thanks buddy Kriek  see you're medals have also multiplied, well done bru


----------



## crack2483 (16/5/14)

Well done lizzy.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (16/5/14)

congrats guys on the new medals!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (16/5/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz and @denizenx!! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (18/5/14)

<------------------- BOOM! New bling 
Thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BhavZ (18/5/14)

Congrats man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/5/14)

Congrats @RevnLucky7 !!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/5/14)

Thanks @Matthee  I got some bling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (21/5/14)

congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> oooh i only spotted now that i have a new shiny medal!!! thanks guys
> 
> View attachment 5138



Well done @Metal Liz
1,000 positive ratings is an achievement!
Also quite unique that you have more positive ratings than posts. Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (21/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz, now go get some real work done 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (21/5/14)

thanks dude, but after yesterday and Monday's crazy days here at work... my brain doesn't want to do real work hahaha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

Thank you for my new shiny @Matthee!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

congrats @Die Kriek

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Congratulations @Die Kriek, well deserved


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

@Die Kriek


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

I think @PeterHarris deserves a dedicated member medal for his sock vaping vid

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Congrats @Die Kriek

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think @PeterHarris deserves a dedicated member medal for his sock vaping vid


He already has one.


----------



## Stroodlepuff (22/5/14)

oh


----------



## Die Kriek (22/5/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> I think @PeterHarris deserves a dedicated member medal for his sock vaping vid


I think vaping socks deserves the Bright Spark medal

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I think vaping socks deserves the Bright Spark medal



Agreed


----------



## Andre (22/5/14)

Die Kriek said:


> I think vaping socks deserves the Bright Spark medal


The Awards Team will deliberate on that in due course. Thank you for the suggestion.


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

i got a trophy for you @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

suggestion time  .... Firstly, in lieu of the sock vaping saga and then secondly for numerous posts making me burst out into uncontrollable laughter, - making my colleagues peek into my office like i'm a mad person - I would like to nominate the following 2 forum members for a "Always good for a LOL" medal :

@PeterHarris 
@crack2483

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Metal Liz said:


> suggestion time  .... Firstly, in lieu of the sock vaping saga and then secondly for numerous posts making me burst out into uncontrollable laughter, - making my colleagues peek into my office like i'm a mad person - I would like to nominate the following 2 forum members for a "Always good for a LOL" medal :
> 
> @PeterHarris
> @crack2483



Thanks @Metal Liz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

Congrats on the new bling @Die Kriek


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

thanks for all the suggestions and nominations guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (22/5/14)

fanks for the shiney @Matthee and co.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

@PeterHarris

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/5/14)

Well done


----------



## crack2483 (22/5/14)

Big thanks @Mathee always good to know i'v made someone smile.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (22/5/14)

Well done guys, it's well deserved!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## annemarievdh (22/5/14)

Congrats @crack2483 and @PeterHarris. Well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (22/5/14)

@crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (25/5/14)

So I'm 500 posts up and I've got the ribbon to prove it! What a stunning forum, thank you guys and galls! I'm having a wonderful time with an absolute legendary bunch of people! You're all awesome! So proud!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (25/5/14)

Reinvanhardt said:


> So I'm 500 posts up and I've got the ribbon to prove it! What a stunning forum, thank you guys and galls! I'm having a wonderful time with an absolute legendary bunch of people! You're all awesome! So proud!


We'll done, I'm sure there are a lot more in your future, really value your input

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gazzacpt (25/5/14)

Well done on all the new shiny medals and ribbons guys

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

@Reinvanhardt


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

congrats on the weekend's medal and ribbon 'winners'!! Rock on


----------



## Mklops (26/5/14)

Thanks for the new medal @Mathee!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (26/5/14)

@Mklops

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (26/5/14)

Congrats @Mklops

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (26/5/14)

Congrats dude!!!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (26/5/14)

congrats all


----------



## Metal Liz (28/5/14)

@Matthee, thank you so much for my new shiny

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

@Metal Liz well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz !!!! You go girl!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/5/14)

Woohoo @Metal Liz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/5/14)

Well done @Metal Liz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/5/14)

woooo hoooo ,thanks @Matthee  , i gots medals .


Awarded: 12 minutes ago
*Dr. Vape*
This vaper is always there to help those vapers in need. From fixing mods and attys and to just being always helpful and friendly. This guy deserves a Bell's and Medal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## annemarievdh (28/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> woooo hoooo ,thanks @Silver , i gots medals .
> 
> 
> Awarded: 12 minutes ago
> ...



Rely Well Deserved @Rowan Francis. Congratulations!! You do us proud!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (28/5/14)

nice DR.Vape thats sooooo cool


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz
You rock!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> woooo hoooo ,thanks @Matthee  , i gots medals .
> 
> 
> Awarded: 12 minutes ago
> ...



That is an epic medal @Rowan Francis !
You deserve it 100%
Well done!!!


----------



## Andre (28/5/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> woooo hoooo ,thanks @Matthee  , i gots medals .
> 
> 
> Awarded: 12 minutes ago
> ...


With pleasure from the Awards Team (@BhavZ, @Reinvanhardt and @Matthee). More than deserved. 
First time this medal has been awarded - congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (28/5/14)

Thanks medal team @Matthee @Reinvanhardt @BhavZ ,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (28/5/14)

Well deserved @Rowan Francis ??

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (28/5/14)

congrats @Rowan Francis, definitely a very well deserved acknowledgement that

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mklops (28/5/14)

Well done @Rowan Francis

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (28/5/14)

Nice one @Rowan Francis

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

You truly deserve this medal @Rowan Francis! CONGRATULATIONS


----------



## Smokyg (28/5/14)

Thanks for my new ribbon  500 posts  I carnt believe its that much already.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (28/5/14)

@Smokyg


----------



## Metal Liz (28/5/14)

congrats @Smokyg, you see what happens when you come back and join us on the forum again in stead of disappearing for so loooooooooong hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spyker (28/5/14)

Well done guys! Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (28/5/14)

Congratulations @Smokyg!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/5/14)

i would like to nominate @Rob Fisher for a special ribbon or medal for having the biggest bad boy. it can be called "size matters
because of this...


Rob Fisher said:


> Next parcel to open was a little box from Germany! The Russian Big!
> 
> Smart Box as always with originals.
> View attachment 5633
> ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

Thank you so much Awards Team, I was awarded my first ribbon this morning, then shortly thereafter my first Medal was awarded.... I even have me a little froggie in my throat, thanks guys

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## BhavZ (2/6/14)

Congrats man! Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thank you so much Awards Team, I was awarded my first ribbon this morning, then shortly thereafter my first Medal was awarded.... I even have me a little froggie in my throat, thanks guys


Awesome well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee! That first medal feeling is awesome! And you got it twice! Lucky bugger

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/6/14)

Well done @BumbleBee !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (2/6/14)

congrats @BumbleBee well done shineys are cool

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

congrats @BumbleBee, definitely very well deserved!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## thekeeperza (2/6/14)

<------- New bling!! thanks to the team

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

@thekeeperza


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

thekeeperza said:


> <------- New bling!! thanks to the team



Congrats @thekeeperza, it suits you


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

congrats @thekeeperza


----------



## crack2483 (2/6/14)

Congrats guys, well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

congrats on the new bling guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (2/6/14)

I got the 1500 posts bling - thanks @Matthee

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (2/6/14)

Congrats @Derick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/6/14)

Congrats @Derick you chatterbox you

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Derick (2/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats @Derick you chatterbox you


----------



## ET (2/6/14)

nice one derick

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (2/6/14)

Congrats @Derick!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/6/14)

Congrats on the new bling guys 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (2/6/14)

Congratulations everybody we just love you all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

Thank you @Matthee !!! I got a new robin

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/6/14)

Congrats lady!!! enjoy you're new lovely "robin"

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> Congrats lady!!! enjoy you're new lovely "robin"



Ag thank you soooo much


----------



## johan (3/6/14)

@annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (3/6/14)

Congrats @annemarievdh

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

Thank you @Matthee for my new shiny!

And thank you everyone else! You guys gave me this medal! Getting all fuzzy inside

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

Thou art deserving thee @Die Kriek


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

OMG!!! These crazy buggers gives me more Shiny 




I certainly won't consider myself a coil master but hey... Thank you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (4/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> OMG!!! These crazy buggers gives me more Shiny
> 
> View attachment 5855
> 
> ...


That slinky coil was so original and so beautiful, the Awards Team had scant choice in the matter.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (4/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> OMG!!! These crazy buggers gives me more Shiny
> 
> View attachment 5855
> 
> ...


You invented a new coil. Only masters do that ??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/14)

Congrats on all the medals, ribbons and robins!

@BumbleBee - the awards team considers each award very carefully - well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/6/14)

congrats to our bugs @Die Kriek & @BumbleBee for their new shinies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/6/14)

Wow.... I am seriously honoured here, thanks again.... to everyone on the forum for all the advice and inspiration, really means a lot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (4/6/14)

.. and for that brilliant invention you deserve this as well:

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## crack2483 (4/6/14)

Well done @BumbleBee. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Reinvanhardt (4/6/14)

Well deserved @BumbleBee!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/6/14)

We'll done bumblebee


Sent from my awesome Reo-mini.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (5/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> OMG!!! These crazy buggers gives me more Shiny
> 
> View attachment 5855
> 
> ...


Congratulations Babes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spyker (6/6/14)

Oh wow! I have been awarded some bling!

Thanks @Matthee !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (6/6/14)

Spyker said:


> Oh wow! I have been awarded some bling!
> 
> Thanks @Matthee !!


----------



## Metal Liz (6/6/14)

Congrats on your new shiny goodies Spyker


----------



## PeterHarris (6/6/14)

Well done @BumbleBee that's an awesome medal to have

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (6/6/14)

Congrats @Spyker


----------



## BumbleBee (6/6/14)

Well done @Spyker


----------



## capetocuba (8/6/14)

I just got my first medal!!! Thank you @Matthee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (8/6/14)

capetocuba said:


> I just got my first medal!!! Thank you @Matthee


Congrats 

It's an awesome feeling getting your first shiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PeterHarris (8/6/14)

Leka @capetocuba. Congrats

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/6/14)

well done @capetocuba ??

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/6/14)

I remember the feeling when I got my first medal @capetocuba! Congrats! Makes you feel part of the family even more!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (8/6/14)

Congrats on your shiny capetocuba 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (8/6/14)

@capetocuba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/6/14)

Congrats on all the new medalists

And well done to the awards team, you guys do a great job!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/6/14)

Thanks guys for my shiny new medal!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

BhavZ said:


> Thanks guys for my shiny new medal!



Coil master - totally deserved @BhavZ 
Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

Congrats @BhavZ

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/6/14)

congrats dude, that is definitely well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

Well done and we'll deserved @BhavZ

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

congratz @BhavZ well done! ????


----------



## Gazzacpt (12/6/14)

Congratz @BhavZ 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk


----------



## TylerD (12/6/14)

Only now @BhavZ ! This must have happened much earlier! Mr. Kangercoil boss! 
Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/6/14)

after all the raving reviews of the great customer service that i have also experienced from them... could i humbly suggest the following for Oupa and his lovely lady Chrystel for their outstanding service to the members of this forum... 

*Friendly Retailer Ribbon*

Reactions: Agree 5


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

2nd-ed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (12/6/14)

Congrats @BhavZ !!


----------



## Die Kriek (12/6/14)

Congrats Coil Master @BhavZ 



Metal Liz said:


> after all the raving reviews of the great customer service that i have also experienced from them... could i humbly suggest the following for Oupa and his lovely lady Chrystel for their outstanding service to the members of this forum...
> 
> *Friendly Retailer Ribbon*



3rded

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

@BhavZ


----------



## BumbleBee (12/6/14)

Congrats @BhavZ


----------



## Tristan (12/6/14)

Congrats @ Bhavz, well deserved bud.

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/6/14)

TylerD said:


> Only now @BhavZ ! This must have happened much earlier! Mr. Kangercoil boss!
> Congrats!!!


Agree, long overdue. That happens if you are a member of the Awards Team!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

<---- New Medal  Thank you @Matthee

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Metal Liz (12/6/14)

congrats @annemarievdh definitely long overdue, you rock chick!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

Metal Liz said:


> congrats @annemarievdh definitely long overdue, you rock chick!!!!



Thank you @Metal Liz, hahahaha think I should celebrate with some rock

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> <---- New Medal  Thank you @Matthee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

I have my first medal....I'm so stoked  Thank you to all the forum moderators & Staff members. I'm totally thrilled with it and will try me best to add to the forum where possible. For everyone else thank you for making me feel like Im part of the fandamily... You all rock

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

@Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (12/6/14)

Well done @Darth_V@PER

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (12/6/14)

Congrats @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

Congrats @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

I know it's not anything spectacular but I'm still honoured

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Thanks for the Medal @Matthee. And congrats to my fellow medal bearers @Darth_V@PER, @annemarievdh, and @BhavZ 

Vape Hard

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (12/6/14)

Thank you and Congratulations on your new shiny as well @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (12/6/14)

congratulations and thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> I know it's not anything spectacular but I'm still honoured



Good on you bro, it's well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

annemarievdh said:


> Thank you and Congratulations on your new shiny as well @Alex



Thanks, group hug.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (12/6/14)

Congratulations @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/14)

Congrats to all new medal recipients! Nothing quite like peer recognition!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (12/6/14)

I thought at least my vape stand deserved a medal??

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jimbo (12/6/14)

Congrats all on the Medals & Ribbons.
@Alex I like your vape stand big time.
Dying to see a post of the full picture there.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (12/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> I have my first medal....I'm so stoked  Thank you to all the forum moderators & Staff members. I'm totally thrilled with it and will try me best to add to the forum where possible. For everyone else thank you for making me feel like Im part of the fandamily... You all rock



@Darth_V@PER - that dedicated member medal is a special one.
Well deserved - and thanks for all your contributions so far!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BhavZ (12/6/14)

Congrats to @Alex, @Darth_V@PER and @annemarievdh on your new medals!

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## BumbleBee (12/6/14)

@annemarievdh 
@Darth_V@PER 
@Alex 

We'll done you guys, awesome stuff those medals

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## PeterHarris (12/6/14)

ooh only saw now i gotz a 500+ posts ribbon - me likey

thanks @Matthee @Reinvanhardt @BhavZ

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/6/14)

Well done @PeterHarris


----------



## ET (13/6/14)

congrats on all the new shinies guys 
"guys" of course being used in the general non gender related term, not the plural of one male term

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

Congratulations @PeterHarris

Tapatalk


----------



## BhavZ (13/6/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/6/14)

??


Alex said:


> Good on you bro, it's well deserved.



Totally epic @Alex


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (13/6/14)

Two Medals in two days.... I feels like this. AWESOME way to start the Looooong Weekend  Faaanx everyone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (13/6/14)

Thats awsome @Darth_V@PER


----------



## johan (13/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Two Medals in two days.... I feels like this. AWESOME way to start the Looooong Weekend  Faaanx everyone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Die Kriek (13/6/14)

For all the new medal and ribbon recippients

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/6/14)

congrats guys and gals on all the new medals and ribbons!!! just shows how much all of you rock!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

Thanks @Matthee @BhavZ and @Reinvanhardt for my new shiny its AWESOME !!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris


----------



## johan (18/6/14)

@PeterHarris


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

congrats dude, yet another very well deserved Shiny!!!


----------



## Alex (18/6/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris and @Darth_V@PER

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Darth_V@PER (18/6/14)

Thanks @Alex...I'm very disappointed I never got to meet you at the VapeMeet man....


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris .... You certainly earned that one

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (18/6/14)

Congratulations Coil Master @PeterHarris!

Now we need a coil build video to celebrate!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## PeterHarris (18/6/14)

Die Kriek said:


> Congratulations Coil Master @PeterHarris!
> 
> Now we need a coil build video to celebrate!


i have another video in mind. not so much a coil video though...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (18/6/14)

Darth_V@PER said:


> Thanks @Alex...I'm very disappointed I never got to meet you at the VapeMeet man....



You did meet me 

But anytime you near Benoni, let me know we can go for a coffee or beer.


----------



## shabbar (18/6/14)

I need more shiny medals 

Haven't even received my 500 ribbon

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

shabbar said:


> I need more shiny medals
> 
> Haven't even received my 500 ribbon


Our most humble apologies. Shall be rectified immediately.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/6/14)

Congrats on your new ribbon @shabbar


----------



## shabbar (18/6/14)

Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/6/14)

@shabbar


----------



## shabbar (18/6/14)

Dankie ohm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/6/14)

Congrats @shabbar, enjoy your new ribbon


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Thank you @Matthee 

I've got a new ribbon!!!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

Oh wow! I received a new medal  Thank you @Matthee .

And to @annemarievdh and @shabbar congrats also

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Die Kriek (19/6/14)

Congrats to all the new medalists and . . . ribbonists?

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

Alex said:


> Oh wow! I received a new medal  Thank you @Matthee .
> 
> And to @annemarievdh and @shabbar congrats also


And I notice you are "User of the Month" too. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

Matthee said:


> And I notice you are "User of the Month" too. Congrats.


 
I am  okay... well thanks for that too

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (19/6/14)

Congratulations@Alex & @annemar

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (19/6/14)

congrats on the new shinies guys and gals, you rock

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

Congrats guys, well done!

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

Congrats @Alex a medal and user of the month.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (19/6/14)

congrats alex 

ooh i have a new shiny also

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (19/6/14)

denizenx said:


> congrats alex
> 
> ooh i have a new shiny also


 
Congrats @denizenx


----------



## Alex (19/6/14)

Congrats @denizenx, love that vaping mouse.


----------



## Metal Liz (20/6/14)

Congrats on your new shiny @denizenx 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## ET (20/6/14)

Alex said:


> Congrats @denizenx, love that vaping mouse.


 
the flying spaghetti monster bless photoshop and whomever came up with that great idea 
and you for letting me steal the pic

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## PeterHarris (30/6/14)

Ooh. A new shiney. 

Thanks @Andre and team.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Congrats @PeterHarris


Sent from Periwinkle the MVP


----------



## kimbo (30/6/14)

Got my first, YaY slowley getting from the noob bus

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Congrats @kimbo!! Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/6/14)

We'll done on the new shiney @PeterHarris & @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

kimbo said:


> Got my first, YaY slowley getting from the noob bus


 
Right there with you! onward to the next!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

Well well well, congrtulations to you too @MarkK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

Thank you @annemarievdh, you have some awesome medals! I have a lot of typing too do!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (30/6/14)

MarkK said:


> Thank you @annemarievdh, you have some awesome medals! I have a lot of typing too do!


 
Well, you'r on the forum for a week and have a ribon, I was here a much longer before I got one...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (30/6/14)

Well done boys on your new medals! Both richly deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## MarkK (30/6/14)

There's a heart for you Rob

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/7/14)

Well done on all the new shinies guys!!! 

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (1/7/14)

Well done on the medals guys


----------



## Nico (1/7/14)

Coo stuff


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

Why is it that I am hunting these banners, and hunting new vaping gear so much!??!? .... might this be indicative of my previous anoalogue compultions? Well done on all of you guys. you have proven a small fact for me today. Vaping and Forum posting goes hand in hand.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ET (1/7/14)

grats on all the new shinies guys
@HPBotha dare you to try and watch a vape vid without vaping yourself

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## HPBotha (1/7/14)

denizenx said:


> grats on all the new shinies guys
> @HPBotha dare you to try and watch a vape vid without vaping yourself


 

DUUUUUUUUDE that is impossible - flippen sitting at work and listening to reviewers on youtube ---- boom have to step out and klap a vape.

it is like drugs man!

Gotta get my fix, and even on the Whatsapp group it makes you want to vang a vape.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

Thanks @Andre and the team for my new Ribbon

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (1/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Andre and the team for my new Ribbon


Congrats babes!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Whoo hoo, I got a shiny!

Thank you kindly @Andre!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/7/14)

MarkK said:


> Whoo hoo, I got a shiny!
> 
> Thank you kindly @Andre!


Congrats dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (1/7/14)

Thank you @BumbleBee ! 

congrats on the 500 mark! took me a second to figure out which was your new one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (1/7/14)

Please welcome @denizenx as a member of the Awards Team. 

You are all so active and exemplary we cannot keep up, so we need more personpower.

Your Awards Team consists of:

@BhavZ 
@Reinvanhardt 
@denizenx 
@Andre

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/7/14)

Andre said:


> Please welcome @denizenx as a member of the Awards Team.
> 
> You are all so active and exemplary we cannot keep up, so we need more personpower.
> 
> ...


 
Good one @denizenx! Great addtion!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RevnLucky7 (1/7/14)




----------



## ET (2/7/14)

cool beans. thanks very much fellas

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (2/7/14)

firstly congrats on the new shinies to @MarkK and @BumbleBee 

secondly, congrats to @denizenx for being added to the awards team!!! whoop whoop, keep up the great work guys, you rock

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (2/7/14)

congrats @denizenx, being added to the awards team

and congrats to @BumbleBee for your new shiny


----------



## Paulie (2/7/14)

congrates to all!!

I really enjoy reading all of your posts!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Just B (3/7/14)

Yippee got my first medal yesterday (thanks @Andre) Super excited

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MarkK (3/7/14)

Well done Miss B!
May there be many more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Congrats @Just B well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (3/7/14)

Congrats @Just B


----------



## BumbleBee (3/7/14)

Congrats @Just B 

That first one feels great hey


----------



## Just B (3/7/14)

hahahaha it is awesome. Silly in a way, but so cool in another way.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## johan (3/7/14)

@Just B

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (3/7/14)

Just B said:


> hahahaha it is awesome. Silly in a way, but so cool in another way.


 
Of cause its silly, but is feels good and is a whole lot of fun

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (3/7/14)

congrats on your first shiny Lady B (@Just B)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (3/7/14)

Congrats @Just B

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## capetocuba (4/7/14)

Virgin Reonaut says thanks a ton @Andre for new medal!!! Must be my new Reo influencing my life already!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## MarkK (4/7/14)

Congrats @capetocuba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/7/14)

Congrats @capetocuba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/7/14)

Congrats on the new medal @capetocuba

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (4/7/14)

congrats @capetocuba, definitely well deserved, you've had a great presence on the forum  you got it, yup you rock!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

it says i got a new bling so i had to come here to post so i could see what it looks like !! woo hoo

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

congrats on your new shiny @Rowan Francis, from what i've heard you are def a Vape Doc of note


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

30	Awarded: 11 minutes ago
When you liked.. You liked..
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.

me thinks it does not have a bling , cos i dont see anything new !! bugger

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

hahaha i checked out the dates, must have gone squint when i looked at the first one's date, thought that was your new one hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/7/14)

Rowan Francis said:


> 30	Awarded: 11 minutes ago
> When you liked.. You liked..
> Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.
> 
> me thinks it does not have a bling , cos i dont see anything new !! bugger


That is a system automated message I think. No bling for that, just satisfaction.


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

Andre said:


> That is a system automated message I think. No bling for that, just satisfaction.


oh how rude , was hopeing for bling ... bugger

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

So disappointed you posted twice

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

i did , was hopeing that somebody might get the hint ...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

I got one for you @Rowan Francis and you can open your beers with it too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rowan Francis (7/7/14)

eeew beer yuck .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Metal Liz (7/7/14)

okay then if beer is yuk, then you can use it for opening other bottle caps hehehe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (7/7/14)

Thanks @Andre for the Medal!!  Very honored. Much appreciated


----------



## Alex (7/7/14)

@capetocuba and @crack2483 congrats on the medals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (7/7/14)

Hahahaha @Rowan Francis thats just some Trophy Points 

Congrats on your new shiny's @crack2483

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Al3x (18/7/14)

I only noticed this now, I have 2 ribbons/ medals added to my profile. Oooo the excitement, like a kid again.



Thanx Guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

@Al3x

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (18/7/14)

Congrats @Al3x

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (18/7/14)

big congrats @Al3x  enjoy the new shinies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Congrats @Al3x those are some pretty cool shinies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeTownZA (18/7/14)

Congrats @Al3x! Looking legit!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (18/7/14)

Congrads @Al3x


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/14)

Congrats to you @Al3x - well done on the dedication

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (18/7/14)

Thanks for the new Shiny @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

@crack2483

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Congrats @crack2483

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (18/7/14)

Awww yiss! Guess who got a badge! Almost part of the cool kids club now

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/7/14)

Well done @Mike


----------



## crack2483 (18/7/14)

Congrats @Mike

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## RezaD (18/7/14)

Yeah well done Mike


----------



## RezaD (18/7/14)

Yeah well done Mike


----------



## Alex (18/7/14)

Well deserved medals guys.


----------



## johan (18/7/14)

@Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (19/7/14)

Well done on all the medals everyone!  All becoming very decorated!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (23/7/14)

Thank you for the medal @Alex
much appreciated,put a smile on my face after a really really trying day

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Congrats on your medal @Necris 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

Necris said:


> Thank you for the medal @Alex
> much appreciated,put a smile on my face after a really really trying day

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (23/7/14)

Congrates

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (23/7/14)

congrats on all the new shinies guys


----------



## HPBotha (23/7/14)

Congrats on all the new medals.... i have brasso here and rubbing the screen on my new one!! thanks!!! you love me, you really love me!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RezaD (23/7/14)

Congrats all....


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Congrats @Necris and @HPBotha on your new blings, wear them with pride

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Congrats HPBotha


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Thanks for the new pretty @Alex! Who would have thought that a mindless rant would result in an award?

Hmmm. Now there's a thought...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (23/7/14)

HPBotha said:


> Congrats on all the new medals.... i have brasso here and rubbing the screen on my new one!! thanks!!! you love me, you really love me!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new pretty @Alex! Who would have thought that a mindless rant would result in an award?
> 
> Hmmm. Now there's a thought...


 
Congrats, well deserved


----------



## VapeTownZA (23/7/14)

Congrats on all the new shiny's guys!


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Alex (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new pretty @Alex! Who would have thought that a mindless rant would result in an award?
> 
> Hmmm. Now there's a thought...


 
You earned it, but it was a joint effort by the rewards team. I just implemented it


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Alex said:


> You earned it, but it was a joint effort by the rewards team. I just implemented it


Thank you to all for this.

Has made my evening

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new pretty @Alex! Who would have thought that a mindless rant would result in an award?
> 
> Hmmm. Now there's a thought...


Congrats Cheffie 

I've been after that one for a while now.... looks like I have to step up my game, perhaps watch a few of Jeff Dunhams shows again 

Jeff fa faaah

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats Cheffie
> 
> I've been after that one for a while now.... looks like I have to step up my game, perhaps watch a few of Jeff Dunhams shows again
> 
> Jeff fa faaah


Be careful...

I have a tendency to inadvertently piss people off. @MarkK and I had it out yesterday over my sense of humour... but we're friends again now!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Be careful...
> 
> I have a tendency to inadvertently piss people off. @MarkK and I had it out yesterday over my sense of humour... but we're friends again now!






no offence intended @MarkK

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

I guess my joke was kinda in poor taste though...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I guess my joke was kinda in poor taste though...


Yes, absolutely... You'd probably be better off handing that medal over to me

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Yes, absolutely... You'd probably be better off handing that medal over to me


NEVER!!!!!!

My... Preciousssssss......

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new pretty @Alex! Who would have thought that a mindless rant would result in an award?
> 
> Hmmm. Now there's a thought...


Congrats....actually quite a few mindless rants, which is food for souls too busy to switch off.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Congrats....actually quite a few mindless rants, which is food for souls too busy to switch off.


My therapist says it's good to get the stuff out of my system

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (23/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats Cheffie
> 
> I've been after that one for a while now.... looks like I have to step up my game, perhaps watch a few of Jeff Dunhams shows again
> 
> Jeff fa faaah


Well, you have made "User of the Month", I noticed.....congrats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> My therapist says it's good to get the stuff out of my system

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/14)

Andre said:


> Well, you have made "User of the Month", I noticed.....congrats.


Thanks @Andre 

What does that mean and how did that happen?


----------



## VapeTownZA (23/7/14)

I got a trophy for 25 likes. That's gotta count for something right 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

Thanks for the Medal @Alex

I am now accepted! WooHoo!! Not even my wife or kids accept me, so this is a first for me! I feel so honored!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Nice one @baksteen8168 , congrats man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Nice one @baksteen8168 , congrats man


 
Thanks man. Actually wish you were closer to where I am. I need 2 tattoos done of my kids names and birth dates, but the shops here are ridicules with their prices...


----------



## MarkK (24/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new pretty @Alex! Who would have thought that a mindless rant would result in an award?
> 
> Hmmm. Now there's a thought...


 
Jacob Zuma wakes up thinking this every day...  

Yea things are mellow with the chef , just a few misplaced words and crossed meanings and you can end up with quite an angry mess!

Every body is vaping on and vaping strong


----------



## Andre (24/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Thanks @Andre
> 
> What does that mean and how did that happen?


 
The Administrators and Moderators of this forum, who are morally obliged to read each and every post posted in the general forums, sit down (if they remember) and consider which member they reckon have, over a period of time, contributed most to this forum. That member then becomes "Member of the Month".

A great honour indeed.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Andre said:


> The Administrators and Moderators of this forum, who are morally obliged to read each and every post posted in the general forums, sit down (if they remember) and consider which member they reckon have, over a period of time, contributed most to this forum. That member then becomes "Member of the Month".
> 
> A great honour indeed.


 
oh wow.... that is... (searching for words).......... wow!

I feel very honoured, thank you guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Metal Liz (24/7/14)

congrats on all the new medal winners and congrats to bumblebee for user of the month, well done  you all rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (24/7/14)

Awwww yiss

Reactions: Winner 3 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/7/14)

Mike said:


> Awwww yiss


Well done @Mike

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (25/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> oh wow.... that is... (searching for words).......... wow!
> 
> I feel very honoured, thank you guys
> 
> View attachment 8509


Well done sweetie 

Congrats to everyone for your new awards!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (31/7/14)

Thanks for the new shiny

And it is so true too... looking for a good therapist if anyone knows one?

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new shiny
> 
> And it is so true too... looking for a good therapist if anyone knows one?


 
Congratulations!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (31/7/14)

congrates @Chef Guest

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (31/7/14)

wow congrats @Chef Guest, by all the reading up on the different threads, you definitely deserve the new shiny hahaha, I'll have a look see and get back to you regarding the therapist's number hahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Thanks for the new shiny
> 
> And it is so true too... looking for a good therapist if anyone knows one?


Congrats man! You're racking them up at an alarming rate

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Chef Guest (31/7/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats man! You're racking them up at an alarming rate


Truly! Think I need to start flogging some of it off...

But they're all so pretty!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (31/7/14)

@Chef Guest lol they like children you caint have a favourite "cough" reo "cough"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/7/14)




----------



## johan (31/7/14)

@Chef Guest

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## crack2483 (31/7/14)

Congrats and we'll done @Chef Guest

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (31/7/14)

Congrats @Chef Guest!
Well deserved


----------



## ET (31/7/14)

congrats on the new medals fellas


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

I just noticed a new shiny! Haha thanks you  
Definitely a crazy!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (31/7/14)

Congrats @MarkK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (31/7/14)

Thank You @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/7/14)

Congrats @MarkK you definitely earned that one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (31/7/14)

Good job @MarkK !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (1/8/14)

Congrats @MarkK. Well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (1/8/14)

@Chef Guest Vape gadget junky medal looks cool  well done to you as well sir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/14)

Congrats @MarkK !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

congrats on the new shiny @MarkK 
well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/8/14)

Oh wow, just realised i got a new shiny aswell, about a week ago  

Thank you so much awards team for my new precioussssss  :hug:

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (1/8/14)

@MarkK & @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (1/8/14)

Congrats to all!! Huzzah!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/14)

Congrats @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/8/14)

I gots me a big heavy shiney, thanks team

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paulie (4/8/14)

nice @BumbleBee congrates!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/8/14)

@BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (4/8/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (4/8/14)

Congrats guys & gal 
Well done!


----------



## Metal Liz (4/8/14)

Whoop whoop, congrats @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (6/8/14)

I just spotted one of our VIP members got a new shiny 3 weeks ago 

Congrats on your new shiny @Andre!!! that's a long overdue shiny for you  rock on meneer, you are awesome!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Angie (6/8/14)

Congratulations @Just B


----------



## annemarievdh (6/8/14)

Metal Liz said:


> I just spotted one of our VIP members got a new shiny 3 weeks ago
> 
> Congrats on your new shiny @Andre!!! that's a long overdue shiny for you  rock on meneer, you are awesome!!!


 
Nice spotting @Metal Liz!!

Congrats @Andre!!  You are most deserving


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

YaY i got some bling. and not just a ribbon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY i got some bling. and not just a ribbon

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

congrats bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/8/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY i got some bling. and not just a ribbon


More than deserved. Congrats.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (14/8/14)

Congrats @kimbo! Well deserved


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

congrats @kimbo 

oooh i also got some bling haha tnks guys!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (14/8/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY i got some bling. and not just a ribbon


Congrats bru!!


----------



## Morne (14/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> congrats @kimbo
> 
> oooh i also got some bling haha tnks guys!


Well done Paul!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

Congrats @paulph201

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

Congrats @kimbo and @paulph201 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

paulph201 said:


> congrats @kimbo
> 
> oooh i also got some bling haha tnks guys!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

Congratulations @kimbo and Congratulations @paulph201 very well deserved medals!!  

I believe I have graduated to a 500 post ribbon  Thank you kindly mods and admins alike  
If we could award you guys with medals we would

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (14/8/14)

Congrats Everyone!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

congrats @MarkK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

tnks all and congrats @MarkK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (14/8/14)

Nice one MarkK, well done 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (14/8/14)

@kimbo C O N G R A T S

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

Yay, many awards tonight  well done @kimbo @MarkK @paulph201 and me 

Thanks @Alex and the awards team

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

Well done @BumbleBee, Going to have to start referring to you as Sir BumbleBee  You are becoming quite decorated

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

Congrats @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Well done @BumbleBee, Going to have to start referring to you as Sir BumbleBee  You are becoming quite decorated


Thanks but Nah, I'm not a sir... I'm just some guy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (14/8/14)

Congrats @kimbo well done.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

kimbo said:


> Congrats @BumbleBee


Thanks @kimbo

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

Humble Bumble  Haha you are a legend dude  
Vape ON!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (14/8/14)

congrats @BumbleBee and thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/8/14)

Hey @crack2483 I see you got one too, congrats Sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

MarkK said:


> Congratulations @kimbo and Congratulations @paulph201 very well deserved medals!!
> 
> I believe I have graduated to a 500 post ribbon  Thank you kindly mods and admins alike
> If we could award you guys with medals we would

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (14/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Hey @crack2483 I see you got one too, congrats Sir



I did? I'll have to check on pc. Thanks medal bestowers. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Yay, many awards tonight  well done @kimbo @MarkK @paulph201 and me
> 
> Thanks @Alex and the awards team

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

crack2483 said:


> I did? I'll have to check on pc. Thanks medal bestowers.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (14/8/14)

Congratulations to all you guys/girls on well deserved awards, and for being awesome.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## kimbo (14/8/14)

Alex said:


> Congratulations to all you guys/girls on well deserved awards, and for being awesome.


 
Thank you @Alex for acknowledging us


----------



## annemarievdh (14/8/14)

Congrats @kimbo and @paulph201 and @MarkK

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Chef Guest (14/8/14)

Well done guys!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (14/8/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Well done guys!
> 
> Sent from the Dark Side of The Force


 
Lol you got a ribbon today as well CONGRATS!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## MarkK (14/8/14)

Congrats @Chef Guest !!


----------



## Chef Guest (15/8/14)

I just saw that!

Thanks awards team! Always nice to get a new shiny!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Necris (15/8/14)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (15/8/14)

Dbl post


----------



## hands (15/8/14)

congratulations guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/8/14)

And congrats @Chef Guest!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/8/14)

Woke up this morning to discover a medal  (500 posts +) was awarded to me from @Alex 

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## capetocuba (15/8/14)

Thanks @Alex for my medal!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (15/8/14)

Congrats @capetocuba and @Yiannaki

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/8/14)

congrats guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nightfearz (15/8/14)

oooh...... look at my new "shines"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> oooh...... look at my new "shines"


 
Two nogal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (15/8/14)

Congrats Everyone!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Die Kriek (15/8/14)

Lotsa new bling, congrats everyone!

Ecigssa will soon look like a Veterans Reunion if we keep up this pace

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 6ghost9 (15/8/14)

Thank you for my new medals @Alex 

Now I can officially do the whiplash

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

6ghost9 said:


> Thank you for my new medals @Alex
> 
> Now I can officially do the whiplash


 
Also 2!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

Well done you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Morne (15/8/14)

Congrats guys! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KimH (15/8/14)

Thanks @Alex 
My very first shiny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

KimH said:


> Thanks @Alex
> My very first shiny


----------



## Morne (15/8/14)

WOW
My first shiny!! Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (15/8/14)

Danke @johan

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

Morne said:


> WOW
> My first shiny!! Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/8/14)

Congrats all! And well done @Morne !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (15/8/14)

congrats all


----------



## Marzuq (15/8/14)

congrats to all who received shinies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (15/8/14)

Congrats to all the new medal and ribbon winners, you all rock

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## phanatik (15/8/14)

Hey, Look at me...
I got a dedicated member medal... Woohoo.
Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (15/8/14)

Congrats @phanatik 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

phanatik said:


> Hey, Look at me...
> I got a dedicated member medal... Woohoo.
> Thanks @Alex


----------



## bwbwings (15/8/14)

WOOHOO, my first medal... this is sooooooooooo cool

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Metal Liz (15/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> WOOHOO, my first medal... this is sooooooooooo cool


Congrats 

sent from a Reo & MVP happy cloud

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/8/14)

congrats all

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike (15/8/14)

Congrats all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> WOOHOO, my first medal... this is sooooooooooo cool



Congrats!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (15/8/14)

bwbwings said:


> WOOHOO, my first medal... this is sooooooooooo cool

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (15/8/14)

Wowwee so many awards, well done everyone! Without you guys this forum wouldn't exist, you're ALL winners! 

Rock on dudes and dudettes!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

kimbo said:


> YaY i got some bling. and not just a ribbon



Congrats on the dedication @kimbo!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

Nightfearz said:


> oooh...... look at my new "shines"



Congrats @Nightfearz 
Dedication is a great medal


----------



## Silver (15/8/14)

KimH said:


> Danke @johan



Congrats on the dedicated member medal @KimH !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bumblebabe (15/8/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Yay, many awards tonight  well done @kimbo @MarkK @paulph201 and me
> 
> Thanks @Alex and the awards team


 
Well done my babes

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (15/8/14)

congratumulations to all the new shiny receivers

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Lookie Lookie. Normally use Tapatalk to CHeck the forum. Check it from my laptop this morn and I see 2 sparkly shinies

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## crack2483 (16/8/14)

Congrats @Marzuq

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Thanks @crack2483

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> Lookie Lookie. Normally use Tapatalk to CHeck the forum. Check it from my laptop this morn and I see 2 sparkly shinies


----------



## annemarievdh (16/8/14)

Congrats @Marzuq


----------



## Marzuq (16/8/14)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/14)

Marzuq said:


> Lookie Lookie. Normally use Tapatalk to CHeck the forum. Check it from my laptop this morn and I see 2 sparkly shinies


Well done


----------



## Rooigevaar (16/8/14)

Gots me some bling bling up in here. Gosh I hope this doesn't turn into another new obsession. They could become like pokemon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## annemarievdh (16/8/14)

Congrats @Rooigevaar


----------



## BumbleBee (16/8/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Gots me some bling bling up in here. Gosh I hope this doesn't turn into another new obsession. They could become like pokemon!


Congrats on your first pokemon....erm.... I mean shiny


----------



## baksteen8168 (16/8/14)

Congrats all!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (16/8/14)

Congrats all!!! Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (16/8/14)

Rooigevaar said:


> Gots me some bling bling up in here. Gosh I hope this doesn't turn into another new obsession. They could become like pokemon!


----------



## annemarievdh (16/8/14)

Congrats @Rooigevaar


----------



## Silver (17/8/14)

Great medal @Rooigevaar 
And congrats on the KZN cloud blowing!
Photos looked awesome

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (18/8/14)

I see I recieved a trophy 

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/8/14)

Congratulations Everyone!


----------



## capetocuba (18/8/14)

Good one @Rooigevaar aka cloud machine!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

rvdwesth said:


> I see I recieved a trophy
> 
> Thanks guys


Congrats @rvdwesth

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wca (18/8/14)

Thank you so much for the medal @Alex !!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (18/8/14)

@Wca


----------



## Marzuq (18/8/14)

Wca said:


> Thank you so much for the medal @Alex !!!


congrats @Wca


----------



## Die Kriek (18/8/14)

Congratulations on all the new shinies!


----------



## BumbleBee (18/8/14)

Wca said:


> Thank you so much for the medal @Alex !!!


Well done


----------



## Morne (18/8/14)

Well done @Wca


----------



## hands (18/8/14)

wow so many new shinies well done and thank you for being awesome.


----------



## Metal Liz (18/8/14)

congrats to all the members with new medals and ribbons


----------



## Metal Liz (19/8/14)

I just spotted that my favourite Lady B received a nice shiny medal on Thursday evening 

Congrats @Just B, definitely a well deserved one

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (19/8/14)

AAAHHHHH thanks @Metal Liz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (19/8/14)

Just B said:


> AAAHHHHH thanks @Metal Liz


Congrats. More than well deserved. Your positive contributions to this forum have been awesome.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (19/8/14)

congrats @Just B and keep the great juices comming!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (20/8/14)

Congrats @Just B !!!


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (20/8/14)

Congrats @Just B !!! Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/8/14)

Congratulations @Just B

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (20/8/14)

Thanks everyone. I just love getting my little bit of forum bling.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## KimH (20/8/14)

Congrats @Just B - well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

well done @Just B

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (20/8/14)

Hey... Another shiny for me!!
Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Marzuq (20/8/14)

lekker lekker @Morne

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Just B (20/8/14)

Well done @Morne . You have more forum BLING

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chef Guest (20/8/14)

Woop woop @Morne!!!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## crack2483 (20/8/14)

Congrats @Morne

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (9/9/14)

Morning

I just noticed my new ribbon, 

Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Marzuq (9/9/14)

awesome @kimbo congrats.

appears i have some new shiny too

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (9/9/14)

Well done @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Morning
> 
> I just noticed my new ribbon,
> 
> Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (9/9/14)

Well done @kimbo and @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (9/9/14)

kimbo said:


> Morning
> 
> I just noticed my new ribbon,
> 
> Thank you @Alex


 


Marzuq said:


> awesome @kimbo congrats.
> 
> appears i have some new shiny too


 
Congratulations guys  Nothing like some good bling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

Marzuq said:


> awesome @kimbo congrats.
> 
> appears i have some new shiny too

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Riddle (9/9/14)

O that's cool. Thanks @Alex ... The journey begins

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## johan (9/9/14)

Riddle said:


> O that's cool. Thanks @Alex ... The journey begins

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (9/9/14)

Well deserved on all the medals guys

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Gazzacpt (9/9/14)

Congrats guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## annemarievdh (9/9/14)

Nice bling bling @kimbo! Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (9/9/14)

Congrats guys!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (9/9/14)

Congrats to all...!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (9/9/14)

Ooooooooooh 




Thanks for the new Shiny @Alex

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (9/9/14)

congrats all!! on the new bling!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (9/9/14)

congrats @Marzuq and @kimbo for the new shinies

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (15/9/14)

Whoop whoop I got a new shiny  

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (15/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (15/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Whoop whoop I got a new shiny
> 
> Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/9/14)

Congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (15/9/14)

Well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (15/9/14)

Good stuff @Yiannaki Well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (15/9/14)

Congrats and well done @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/9/14)

Congrats @Riddle @Stroodlepuff and @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (15/9/14)

Thanks @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Metal Liz (16/9/14)

congrats on your new shiny @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/9/14)

Thank you guys for all the wishes  gotta love shiny things!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (16/9/14)

congrats on the new shiny guys... all well deserved indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (16/9/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Thank you guys for all the wishes  gotta love shiny things!


 

Shinning the Greek Hellenic pride high lol nice one bro!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Morne (16/9/14)

Congrats @Riddle @Stroodlepuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (20/9/14)

Hello peoples,
This may well be in the wrong place, but I'm not too sure where to put it. 

I've been looking at the medals and criteria, that they're awarded for. Theres some that I think fit for me, how does one go about getting them?

They are

Noob to elite
Flashy Vaper
International Vaper (I've got a SA passport)
Import Junky (Because I live in the middle of nowhere )
150 posts ribbon
Coil master (not really sure if I've got the skills to warrant it, but its been suggested)


----------



## Alex (21/9/14)

Hi @n0ugh7_zw,

Thanks for the suggestion. However some of the medals are awarded only when the appointed awards team are in agreement with regards to a particular medal. With regard to the forum posts medals, and dedicated member award. I try my best to keep seeking you guys out.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

@Alex awesome, thanks a lot, i get it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> @Alex awesome, thanks a lot, i get it


And congrats on the medal and ribbon, well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Hello peoples,
> This may well be in the wrong place, but I'm not too sure where to put it.
> 
> I've been looking at the medals and criteria, that they're awarded for. Theres some that I think fit for me, how does one go about getting them?
> ...



Good question. I'm sure many forum members including myself have been wondering how these get awarded.. Thanks for answering guys. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/9/14)

Thanks for the coil master @Alex

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (21/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks for the coil master @Alex


 
I think you deserve it man, I've seen some impressive coils, keep it up.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (21/9/14)

Congrats on the new shinies bud  and especially on the coil master medal! Definitely well deserved in my eyes.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (22/9/14)

congrats on the shinies! well deserved indeed

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (22/9/14)

Congrats @n0ugh7_zw ... very well deserved. The paperclip coils paid out hey

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Paulie (22/9/14)

congrats!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (22/9/14)

Congrats @n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/9/14)

Thanks a lot people! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/14)

Congrats on your new shinies @n0ugh7_zw  Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (22/9/14)

n0ugh7_zw said:


> Thanks for the coil master @Alex


 
Congrats @nough7_zw,

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (22/9/14)

Thanks @annemarievdh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rvdwesth (22/9/14)

Congrats to all the new Shiny Owners

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Necris (22/9/14)

Congrats Guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

congrats on the new shinies guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/9/14)

Congrats guys!

Sent from the Dark Side of The Force

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (22/9/14)

ET said:


> congrats on the new shinies guys


And congrats on the Coil Master medal, @ET. Long overdue - one of the risks of being a member of the Awards Team!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Yiannaki (22/9/14)

Congrats @ET on the coil master badge 

You most definitely deserve it bud! Keep those awesome coils coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (22/9/14)

Congrats @ET just saw now, thanks to the other guys you also have a coil badge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (22/9/14)

aye, now i just have to live up to this coil master thinghy. time to get cracking making some weird and wonderful coils

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## DoubleD (1/10/14)

I wasn't really interested in this medal business... and then I got one, so how do I feel about it now?


 Its mine I tell you, its mine! 

Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## annemarievdh (1/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I wasn't really interested in this medal business... and then I got one, so how do I feel about it now?
> 
> 
> Its mine I tell you, its mine!
> ...


Congrats !!!


----------



## johan (1/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I wasn't really interested in this medal business... and then I got one, so how do I feel about it now?
> 
> 
> Its mine I tell you, its mine!
> ...


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

congrats @DoubleD 
now the shiny craze starts

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (1/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I wasn't really interested in this medal business... and then I got one, so how do I feel about it now?
> 
> 
> Its mine I tell you, its mine!
> ...


 
Congrats on the new shiny bud


----------



## Paulie (1/10/14)

congrats guys!


----------



## Riddle (1/10/14)

Congrats @DoubleD


----------



## rvdwesth (1/10/14)

Yo ho ho!!!
Thanks for the medals @Alex!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (1/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Yo ho ho!!!
> Thanks for the medals @Alex!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (1/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I wasn't really interested in this medal business... and then I got one, so how do I feel about it now?
> 
> 
> Its mine I tell you, its mine!
> ...


 
Hahahaha congrats on your new shiny mister

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (1/10/14)

Congrats @rvdwesth

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> I wasn't really interested in this medal business... and then I got one, so how do I feel about it now?
> 
> 
> Its mine I tell you, its mine!
> ...


Well done bud, you certainly earned it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Yo ho ho!!!
> Thanks for the medals @Alex!!


Welcome to the club


----------



## Marzuq (1/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Yo ho ho!!!
> Thanks for the medals @Alex!!


congrats on the shinies!!


----------



## Metal Liz (1/10/14)

rvdwesth said:


> Yo ho ho!!!
> Thanks for the medals @Alex!!


 
Wow, sommer 2 hey!!! Congrats on the new shinies!!!!!  

Vape strong and rock hard


----------



## Stroodlepuff (1/10/14)




----------



## rvdwesth (1/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Welcome to the club


 
Thanks!



Marzuq said:


> congrats on the shinies!!


 
Looks lekker



Metal Liz said:


> Wow, sommer 2 hey!!! Congrats on the new shinies!!!!!
> 
> Vape strong and rock hard


 
Always rocking! Metal rules!!



Stroodlepuff said:


>


 
Thanks... VK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (1/10/14)

Thanks everyone  and congrats to Mr @rvdwesth , We look more official now dont you think 
I love the shinies

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## rvdwesth (1/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> Thanks everyone  and congrats to Mr @rvdwesth , We look more official now dont you think
> I love the shinies


 
Jip Jip Jip


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/14)

My first medal 

Ok it's a ribbon but it feels good.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

Congrats @Sit Vape @DoubleD and @rbdwesth ain't the forum grate!!! 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (7/10/14)

well done there


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> My first medal
> 
> Ok it's a ribbon but it feels good.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Oh! I see I've received one as well (_in my absense_) - thanks @Alex. I love the "... super ..." in the description - hope some of the girls who always say "Nee oom!" see this

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KimH (7/10/14)

Congrats to all the new medal/ribbon owners 
And thank you @Alex for my new ribbon - means alot

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

Congrats @KimH




and @johan

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Riddle (7/10/14)

Congrats to all on your medals. Great achievements

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

I see so many new Medals and Ribbons around, even our e-juice connoisseur @Silver got one. CONGRATULATIONS everyone! I'll have another one you.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (7/10/14)

Congrats on the new shinies guys. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Nice one my PEEPS!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/14)

Ooooo I got some new medals too! Whooo! What the hell is a two handed vaper?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (7/10/14)

Congrats !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> My first medal
> 
> Ok it's a ribbon but it feels good.


Congrats bud, you earned it


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo I got some new medals too! Whooo! What the hell is a two handed vaper?



LOL I've spilled my beer - so appropriate, both of them. CONGRATULATIONS Rob, well deserved


----------



## annemarievdh (7/10/14)

Well congrats to all that got new medals.

@johan
@Silver
@Rob Fisher
And all the others 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

johan said:


> Oh! I see I've received one as well (_in my absense_) - thanks @Alex. I love the "... super ..." in the description - hope some of the girls who always say "Nee oom!" see this


That one is fitting, enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

KimH said:


> Congrats to all the new medal/ribbon owners
> And thank you @Alex for my new ribbon - means alot


Well deserved Kim, congrats


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Congrats on the new shinies guys.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


I see you really like the forum, congrats on the new bling


----------



## Raslin (7/10/14)

Congrats folks. "Wear" them proudly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo I got some new medals too! Whooo! What the hell is a two handed vaper?


It means you have too many mods @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## shabbar (7/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> It means you have too many mods @Rob Fisher



And that he should hand me some lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (7/10/14)

Congrats all on your new shiny's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

Congrats ppl's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

Congrats @Sir Vape , you never forget your first 

Congrats to the crazy two handed vapers @Rob Fisher and @BumbleBee 

Awesome new ribbon @KimH 

@johan and @Silver very well deserved medals!

@Marzuq You Are A True ecigssa Addict. Well done

I see I even got a new shiny  go me! Lol! Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 3


----------



## johan (7/10/14)

Congratulations to you as well @Yiannaki!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (7/10/14)

congrats @Yiannaki !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

@Yiannaki this is one of those weird occasions were i can say congrats with your addiction

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> Congrats @Sir Vape , you never forget your first
> 
> Congrats to the crazy two handed vapers @Rob Fisher and @BumbleBee
> 
> ...


Not everyday you congratulate someone for being an addict  Congrats bud 

hmmm.. and it appears I too have too many mods

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

kimbo said:


> @Yiannaki this is one of those weird occasions were i can say congrats with your addiction


Jinx! You owe me a coke

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kimbo (7/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Jinx! You owe me a coke



I will buy you coffee when i see you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Yiannaki (7/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Not everyday you congratulate someone for being an addict  Congrats bud
> 
> hmmm.. and it appears I too have too many mods





kimbo said:


> @Yiannaki this is one of those weird occasions were i can say congrats with your addiction


 @kimbo and @BumbleBee addiction to ecigssa keeps others at bay 

I should be a poet  I think I found the new forum tag line!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (7/10/14)

Another two medals  Thanks Alex. You Rock Sir

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Andre (7/10/14)

Congrats to all the receivers of new medals. Too many to mention.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (7/10/14)

Sir Vape said:


> Another two medals  Thanks Alex. You Rock Sir



Sorry I missed them before.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (7/10/14)

Congrats you all!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (7/10/14)

Wow guys - thanks for the medals - was out for most of the day - and saw all the notifications coming in and thought - oh no - what has happened now 

Then I saw it was the medals - am wearing them proudly and will continue to be proud

And congrats to all those who got medals! You all deserve them and you are all great forumites!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/10/14)

Silver said:


> Wow guys - thanks for the medals - was out for most of the day - and saw all the notifications coming in and thought - oh no - what has happened now
> 
> Then I saw it was the medals - am wearing them proudly and will continue to be proud
> 
> And congrats to all those who got medals! You all deserve them and you are all great forumites!


Congrats @Silver those are some really nice shinys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

hey i only just realised i have been awared another shiny. ecigssa addict!! 
this is what happens when you using tapatalk most of the day lol

Thanks ecigssa team!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> hey i only just realised i have been awared another shiny. ecigssa addict!!
> this is what happens when you using tapatalk most of the day lol
> 
> Thanks ecigssa team!



lol, 10 days later 

What did u think everyone was congratulating you on?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> hey i only just realised i have been awared another shiny. ecigssa addict!!
> this is what happens when you using tapatalk most of the day lol
> 
> Thanks ecigssa team!


lol..... Congrats again

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> lol, 10 days later
> 
> What did u think everyone was congratulating you on?



LOL i should keep a closer eye on my own profile.
i get so lost in reading all the different threads i sometimes just clear the alerts without looking at who is looking at me

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/14)

@Marzuq here was my congrats to you  




Yiannaki said:


> @Marzuq You Are A True ecigssa Addict. Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> LOL i should keep a closer eye on my own profile.
> i get so lost in reading all the different threads i sometimes just clear the alerts without looking at who is looking at me



Good morning! had a good sleep ?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Yiannaki said:


> @Marzuq here was my congrats to you


i actually went and scrolled up now to check how i missed that, thanks @Yiannaki

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

does this mean we must wish again? lol congrats man!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> does this mean we must wish again? lol congrats man!


LOL no need. i missed out, but hopefully if i get some new shinies i wont miss the congrats lol


----------



## rvdwesth (17/10/14)

congrats @Marzuq

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (17/10/14)

Haha congrats @Marzuq and to all that I may have missed

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (17/10/14)

Congrats all. Are these allocated automatically?


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Raslin said:


> Congrats all. Are these allocated automatically?



No! you require serious brownie points before its allocated

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Wesley (17/10/14)

So who do we need to make friends with? My profile looks bland, could do with something shiny...


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Wesley said:


> So who do we need to make friends with? My profile looks bland, could do with something shiny...



The guy you need to impress is our own @Alex, and that is not easy, but I will tell you a secret; good quality coffee beans might just cut it .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yiannaki (17/10/14)

Wesley said:


> So who do we need to make friends with? My profile looks bland, could do with something shiny...



its as simple as an EFT (minimum of R150) to the bank account of @Alex 

the higher the amount, the cooler the medal 

simply add your forum ID as a reference

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

johan said:


> The guy you need to impress is our own @Alex, and that is not easy, but I will tell you a secret; good quality coffee beans might just cut it .



LOL that sounds like a bribe

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (17/10/14)

johan said:


> The guy you need to impress is our own @Alex, and that is not easy, but I will tell you a secret; good quality coffee beans might just cut it .


 
Oo, that's a tough one - I love my coffee like I love my biltong, and not fond of sharing either!


----------



## Wesley (17/10/14)

Lol @Marzuq giving the game away


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Sorry @Wesley, I see he's got the wrong T-shirt on today:

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wesley (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Sorry @Wesley, I see he's got the wrong T-shirt on today:
> 
> View attachment 13267


 
Ha ha, well the term 'friend' can be used very loosely in this case!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Raslin (17/10/14)

Hah. I see, will have to start working on it then.


----------



## shabbar (17/10/14)

johan said:


> No! you require serious brownie points before its allocated



lol i need some serious brownie points coz someone forgot to award me my long awaited shiny ..... Mr fines master where art thou


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

shabbar said:


> lol i need some serious brownie points coz someone forgot to award me my long awaited shiny ..... Mr fines master where art thou



1000 posts award?


----------



## annemarievdh (17/10/14)

You guys go about it all wrong. 

Forget about the shinnies, so when you receive one, its a award and a surprise in one. 


Sent with the Reo Thor

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/10/14)

shabbar said:


> lol i need some serious brownie points coz someone forgot to award me my long awaited shiny ..... Mr fines master where art thou



Always cruising looking for victims!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (17/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> 1000 posts award?



yip !!! think i need that banking details


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

shabbar said:


> yip !!! think i need that banking details



There is no 1000 posts award

but there is a 1000 positive ratings award, and you get one.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

Congratulations @shabbar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)

lol, congrats @shabbar 

@Wesley ... I'll send you my banking details, I will pass your donation on to the relevant person minus a small "handling fee"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

Oh cool. I use Tapatalk, so didn't notice - I HAVE TWO!

They are 'level reaching' medals, but I'm going to crack a celebratory Hansa anyway.


----------



## Marzuq (17/10/14)

Congrats @shabbar and @r0gue z0mbie

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Oh cool. I use Tapatalk, so didn't notice - I HAVE TWO!
> 
> They are 'level reaching' medals, but I'm going to crack a celebratory Hansa anyway.


"Dedicated Member" isn't a "level reaching" medal, you earned that one, Congrats @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (17/10/14)

aaah thanks guys ..... @Alex you the man ,, i guess the monies finally reflected in ur acc lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> "Dedicated Member" isn't a "level reaching" medal, you earned that one, Congrats @r0gue z0mbie



Well then six Hansa's is in order

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Well then six Hansa's is in order



Congrats & cheers

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (17/10/14)

shabbar said:


> aaah thanks guys ..... @Alex you the man ,, i guess the monies finally reflected in ur acc lol


----------



## rogue zombie (17/10/14)

Oh, and thanks @Alex and congrats @shabbar


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

congrats!! and cheers to the weekend

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (17/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> congrats!! and cheers to the weekend



Cheers Pauly - bottoms UP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/10/14)

johan said:


> Cheers Pauly - bottoms UP!




Yess i need a drink or 10 after this week lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Danny (17/10/14)

Congrats to all the new shiny owners!! Thanks for all you do to partake in the community!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## KimH (17/10/14)

Congrats to all the guys sporting new medals

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (17/10/14)

@shabbar, @r0gue z0mbie, @paulph201 - Congrats guys! Well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/10/14)

Congrats on the shinies guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/10/14)

hahaha @Alex your timing is fantastic or it might be my timing on this one, i dont know but its awesome  Thanks for my new bling, I love this forum and the peeps that make it what it is, you guys rock

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (18/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> hahaha @Alex your timing is fantastic or it might be my timing on this one, i dont know but its awesome  Thanks for my new bling, I love this forum and the peeps that make it what it is, you guys rock


Congrats on the well deserved new medal DD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/10/14)

Congrats @DoubleD.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (18/10/14)

DoubleD said:


> hahaha @Alex your timing is fantastic or it might be my timing on this one, i dont know but its awesome  Thanks for my new bling, I love this forum and the peeps that make it what it is, you guys rock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (18/10/14)

Congrats DoubleD.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (18/10/14)

Congrats @shabbar and @r0gue z0mbie ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shabbar (18/10/14)

Thx ridhaa.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

i see 3 shinies i really do like


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> i see 3 shinies i really do like


and I found you a new avatar

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Danny (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and I found you a new avatar
> 
> View attachment 13786


Dont suppose you rent that avatar out, could do with something to hunt shinies myself

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (24/10/14)

Wonder if the Awards Team is in recess?


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Wonder if the Awards Team is in recess?



They are indeed! They need the original Chairman of the Awards team back leading the team!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

Nice one guys. Congrats


----------



## Alex (24/10/14)

Andre said:


> Wonder if the Awards Team is in recess?


Nope we are on the lookout.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

Congrats guys they look awesome!


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

Tnks @Alex  im now ready to hit the town and cause trouble lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (24/10/14)

Congrats @paulph201

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> and I found you a new avatar
> 
> View attachment 13786


Love it @BumbleBee I might just start using that lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Awesome @Alex. Thanks for the new bling to my profile. Now medals for trophy points?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> Tnks @Alex  im now ready to hit the town and cause trouble lol


Congrats @paulph201

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Awesome @Alex. Thanks for the new bling to my profile. Now medals for trophy points?


Congrats @Marzuq, enjoy the new bling

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

Congrats on the new shinies @paulph201


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Congrats on the new shinies @paulph201


congrats to you to sir  you are a machine on here lol u sure you not a bot? haha


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

paulph201 said:


> congrats to you to sir  you are a machine on here lol u sure you not a bot? haha



How cool would that be. Half man half android. I'd totally kick ass

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (24/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> How cool would that be. Half man half android. I'd totally kick ass


I think there was a movie like that made in the 80's

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (24/10/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I think there was a movie like that made in the 80's
> 
> View attachment 13802



Hahahahaa
I bet if i flexed I'd look just like that lol 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (24/10/14)

Another ribbon  Thank you Sir Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rellik (24/10/14)

@Marzuq but can you doe the Van Damme split???


----------



## Paulie (24/10/14)

congrats hugo boss


----------



## HPBotha (24/10/14)

Congrats to all the medals and ribbons and ticker tape guys!!!


----------



## Danny (24/10/14)

Congrats to all the new shiny owners, and thanks so much. Its great to be a part of all this


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Rellik said:


> @Marzuq but can you doe the Van Damme split???



Real men can't do splits

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## crack2483 (25/10/14)

Marzuq said:


> Real men can't do splits
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk



Take that back! Or Jeans' going to hear about it!  

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

crack2483 said:


> Take that back! Or Jeans' going to hear about it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Lol Hahahaha 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellik (25/10/14)

Looks like someone's got a erm *soft* spot for Van Damme


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Rellik said:


> Looks like someone's got a erm *soft* spot for Van Damme



Guess we are in double trouble @Relik

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rellik (25/10/14)

Yeah. I think we must draw First Blood


----------



## Marzuq (25/10/14)

Rellik said:


> @Marzuq but can you doe the Van Damme split???


Hell no. My build does not allow me to even think of that kind of flexibility. 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wesley (4/11/14)

Woo!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Woo!


Congrats @Wesley

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Woo!



im sure you meant to say quack!

nice new shiny!! congrats

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Woo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (4/11/14)

congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mario (4/11/14)

I just have 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

Awesome  Congrats @Wesley

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

Mario said:


> I just have 1

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## The Golf (4/11/14)

congrats all on,your sexy new medals


----------



## jtgrey (4/11/14)

Think I must steel one


----------



## jtgrey (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> Think I must steel one


@Alex .... Thank you !!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

congrats @jtgrey 
new shinies looking good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Alex .... Thank you !!


Congrats Mr Grey

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Alex .... Thank you !!


gave you two

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

Hahaha I tip my hat to you Mr @jtgrey  Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

thanks @Alex 
im not quite sure if this is a good thing but its a shiny and i like them shinies

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Alex
> im not quite sure if this is a good thing but its a shiny and i like them shinies


Congrats dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (4/11/14)

haha congrats @Marzuq , you looking very official over there, all shiny and all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

DoubleD said:


> haha congrats @Marzuq , you looking very official over there, all shiny and all



I know right. Maybe one day I can sit round the table with the big boys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> I know right. Maybe one day I can sit round the table with the big boys



Altho they may impose a maximum word limit just for me hahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

jtgrey said:


> @Alex .... Thank you !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (4/11/14)

congrats on the new shiny's @jtgrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

Marzuq said:


> thanks @Alex
> im not quite sure if this is a good thing but its a shiny and i like them shinies



For the "verbal diarrhea" medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Raslin (4/11/14)

Congrats on the new shinies @Wesley.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/11/14)

Raslin said:


> Congrats on the new shinies @Wesley.


And the same to you, @Raslin.


----------



## johan (4/11/14)

Raslin said:


> Congrats on the new shinies @Wesley.



And for your medal Raslin:


----------



## Raslin (4/11/14)

Hey I got some bling too, Thanks guys,

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (4/11/14)

Shiny things don't impress me at all. If I get one, it's fine. If I don't get one, it's also fine....lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (4/11/14)

Nice one @Raslin congrats .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (4/11/14)

congrats all


----------



## Alex (4/11/14)

zadiac said:


> Shiny things don't impress me at all. If I get one, it's fine. If I don't get one, it's also fine....lol


hint hint


zadiac said:


> Shiny things don't impress me at all. If I get one, it's fine. If I don't get one, it's also fine....lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rellik (4/11/14)

Wow, been a busy medal day. Well done to all the medal achievers

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## hands (4/11/14)

well done and congrats on the new medals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (4/11/14)

I see my Ribbon has now transformed into a shiny new medal  Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

congrats @Yiannaki

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Yiannaki said:


> I see my Ribbon has now transformed into a shiny new medal  Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (5/11/14)

Congrats to all on the medals


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

Oh, my preciousssss(es)...Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Oh, my preciousssss(es)...Thanks @Alex



nice new shiny @free3dom 
looking good congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Oh, my preciousssss(es)...Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

free3dom said:


> Oh, my preciousssss(es)...Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jimbo (5/11/14)

Thanks for the Medal/Ribbon @Alex, haven't posted much lately but keeping the 'new post' count close to zero, so are actively reading posts on a daily basis.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Jimbo said:


> Thanks for the Medal/Ribbon @Alex, haven't posted much lately but keeping the 'new post' count close to zero, so are actively reading posts on a daily basis.



Hows your neck Jimbo?


----------



## Jimbo (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Hows your neck Jimbo?
> View attachment 14719



Neck really doing well thanks @johan, amper weer reg om te gaan skrum. 

Looking forward to seeing you all at the Vape meet.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Jimbo said:


> Neck really doing well thanks @johan, amper weer reg om te gaan skrum.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing you all at the Vape meet.



Nice looking forward to the scrum at the next vape meet - I'm hooker (male) remember!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

johan said:


> Nice looking forward to the scrum at the next vape meet - I'm hooker (male) remember!


Ah, that where the "Wow Oom" scream from the young girls come from then.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## hands (5/11/14)

thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riaz (5/11/14)

congrats on the new shinies guys!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

Andre said:


> Ah, that where the "Wow Oom" scream from the young girls come from then.



Ou GRAPGAT

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

hands said:


> thank you @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/11/14)

Alex said:


> hint hint



lol....actually no, it wasn't a hint. I'm really not interested in such things (well, not anymore). I'm here to learn and be part of this community. Bling doesn't bother me at all...lol
I really don't mind the medals and stuff.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

zadiac said:


> lol....actually no, it wasn't a hint. I'm really not interested in such things (well, not anymore). I'm here to learn and be part of this community. Bling doesn't bother me at all...lol
> I really don't mind the medals and stuff.



.... except if its BRASS

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## zadiac (5/11/14)

johan said:


> .... except if its BRASS



And on a Reo!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (5/11/14)

zadiac said:


> And on a Reo!



I thought on shoulders 1'st

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rudi (7/11/14)

WOW! sommer 2 medals Thank you very much guys I finaly feel apart of something real for a change

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Marzuq (7/11/14)

Rudi said:


> WOW! sommer 2 medals Thank you very much guys I finaly feel apart of something real for a change



nicely done @Rudi. nice new shinies congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/11/14)

Congrats @Rudi.


----------



## Metal Liz (7/11/14)

Congrats to all the new medal / ribbon holders 

and @Marzuq, welcome to the chatterbox club hehehe

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## BansheeZA (7/11/14)

thanx for the ribbon and medal guys now i feel like a old hand at this

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Riddle (7/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> thanx for the ribbon and medal guys now i feel like a old hand at this



Congrats man.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BansheeZA (7/11/14)

o yes and before i seem like a selfish person ..... congrats to all the guys receiving ribbons and medals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (7/11/14)

Thanks @Alex ... Didn't Even Realise I Hit The 500 Post mark

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

BansheeZA said:


> thanx for the ribbon and medal guys now i feel like a old hand at this



Congrats on the new shiny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (8/11/14)

Ah ha two medals appeared,thanks Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/11/14)

Congrats John!


----------



## Marzuq (8/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Ah ha two medals appeared,thanks Alex.



Nice @Genosmate bright and shiny medals you have there.


----------



## Raslin (10/11/14)

Congrats guys. Way to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## K_klops (10/11/14)

Well done, well done congrats to all the new ribbon and trophy recipients  enjoy them guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nimbus_Cloud (5/12/14)

Thanks @Alex for my first badges. Finally got some bling

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Marzuq (5/12/14)

Nimbus_Cloud said:


> Thanks @Alex for my first badges. Finally got some bling



congrats @Nimbus_Cloud 
looking stylish with that new bling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VapeJedi (5/12/14)

Congrats to all the new owners of shiny medals


----------



## WHITELABEL (5/12/14)

Grats guys.


----------



## hands (5/12/14)

Nimbus_Cloud Congrats on the medals

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jtgrey (5/12/14)

Baie geluk almal

Congratulations to everyone


----------



## Riddle (5/12/14)

Haha. Congrats @Nimbus_Cloud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (6/12/14)

Well done folks.


----------



## jtgrey (7/12/14)

Is there no "collect to many hana's " medals

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (7/12/14)

jtgrey said:


> Is there no "collect to many hana's " medals


If anyone deserves a hana award it would be you @jtgrey


----------



## Paulie (7/12/14)

Well done guys and congrats


----------



## Rellik (9/12/14)

Thanks for my first medals @Alex !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (9/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Thanks for my first medals @Alex !



​


----------



## Alex (9/12/14)

Rellik said:


> Thanks for my first medals @Alex !



Thanks bro, but @Marzuq is the man who keeps me up to date on the medal front. He is a machine.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WHITELABEL (9/12/14)

Thanks for the shinies guys!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Alex said:


> Thanks bro, but @Marzuq is the man who keeps me up to date on the medal front. He is a machine.



Thanks @Alex but this is all you bro. I'm just a look out

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (9/12/14)

Congrats on the shinies @Rellik and @Gambit 
looking good guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (9/12/14)

Holy Cheesecurls! Thanks so much for my medals! Couldnt wait for them!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (9/12/14)

Congrats on the new bling @Rellik, @Gambit, and @2 Angry Wolves 

Nice job @Alex and @Marzuq

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/14)

Congrats @Rellik @Gambit and @2 Angry Wolves 

Wear those blings with pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> Thanks @Alex but this is all you bro. I'm just a look out


@Alex I think we need a medal for the most humble member

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (10/12/14)

Congrats on all the new shinies everyone.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (10/12/14)

Congrats on the new shinnies guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (10/12/14)

Congrats to all the new achievers.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (10/12/14)

congrats to the new recipients!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## K_klops (11/12/14)

Well done guys Well deserved, Well deserved
Enjoy them and flaunt with pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Achmat89 (11/12/14)

Thanx @Alex for awarding me with 2 new medals.... i will honour them hahaha

Thanx Bru

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx @Alex for awarding me with 2 new medals.... i will honour them hahaha
> 
> Thanx Bru



congrats on the new bling @Achmat88

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (11/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> congrats on the new bling @Achmat88



Thanx buddy @Marzuq 

Was looking forward to some shinies.


Here's to some more _!!! _

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (11/12/14)

Achmat88 said:


> Thanx buddy @Marzuq
> 
> Was looking forward to some shinies.
> 
> ...


i foresee many a medal in your future 
thanks for the contributions bro. dedication is what gets them shinies hanging on your profile

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (11/12/14)

Marzuq said:


> i foresee many a medal in your future
> thanks for the contributions bro. dedication is what gets them shinies hanging on your profile



Yeah this place is like my new home, Ecigssa forever open whilst I'm at work and at home hahaha.

Glad i stumbled across this crazy but great bunch of people.
Thanx GUYS and GIRLS

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Thanks for the shinies guys... I just have one thing to say...

Look at my bling, my bling, my bling... Look at my bling, my bling, my bling...

​

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Achmat89 (11/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Thanks for the shinies guys... I just have one thing to say...
> 
> Look at my bling, my bling, my bling... Look at my bling, my bling, my bling...
> 
> View attachment 17333​



Congrats @Arthster

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

Thanks Achmat. As well to you, feels good doesn't it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Nice going @Achmat88 and @Arthster ...wear them (uhh...post with them) with pride

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Achmat89 (11/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Nice going @Achmat88 and @Arthster ...wear them (uhh...post with them) with pride



Thanx buddy @free3dom, finally a full on member to the vape family

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

@Arthster...I just noticed, our "clocks are synchronized" 

(And of course by that I mean we've been vaping for the exact same amount of time...vape twins )

And @Achmat88 is only a week ahead...seems it was a good time to start vaping

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

free3dom said:


> @Arthster...I just noticed, our "clocks are synchronized"
> 
> (And of course by that I mean we've been vaping for the exact same amount of time...vape twins )
> 
> And @Achmat88 is only a week ahead...seems it was a good time to start vaping



Vape Twins... Love it. 

Its like the universe planned this. Almost like it wasn't even up to us.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## free3dom (11/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Vape Twins... Love it.
> 
> Its like the universe planned this. Almost like it wasn't even up to us.



We're like two clouds that got together to make a bigger cloud

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arthster (11/12/14)

free3dom said:


> We're like two clouds that got together to make a bigger cloud



Vape on my brother

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (11/12/14)

Congrats on the bling everyone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/12/14)

@Alex thanks for the shiny bling mate

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (12/12/14)

Dubz said:


> @Alex thanks for the shiny bling mate

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (12/12/14)

Congrats @Dubz ,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/12/14)

Dubz said:


> @Alex thanks for the shiny bling mate


congrats @Dubz
sparkling with your new bling
looks good

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/14)

Congrats on the shiny @Dubz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## jtgrey (16/12/14)

Baie geluk almal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Necris (16/12/14)

Thanks for the coil master medal guys,almost missed it. using tapatalk too often lately

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/14)

Necris said:


> Thanks for the coil master medal guys,almost missed it. using tapatalk too often lately


That's a nice one, congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

Necris said:


> Thanks for the coil master medal guys,almost missed it. using tapatalk too often lately

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Riddle (16/12/14)

Congrats @Necris. I'm sure it is well deserved.


----------



## free3dom (16/12/14)

Thanks @Alex for the upgrade 

Now I'm Vaper 2.0

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## johan (16/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Alex for the upgrade
> 
> Now I'm Vaper 2.0

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Alex for the upgrade
> 
> Now I'm Vaper 2.0


Congrats, welcome to the next level

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (16/12/14)

free3dom said:


> Thanks @Alex for the upgrade
> 
> Now I'm Vaper 2.0



Congrats bud, well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (16/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom the new bling is looking good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Achmat89 (16/12/14)

This forum is really growing and we all like family here.

Congrats @Dubz @free3dom @Necris 
Hope theres many more to come for u guys. Well done!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Riddle (17/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/14)

well done @free3dom on the new bling. looks awesome bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (17/12/14)

congrats on the shinnies

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/12/14)

Congrats guys well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/12/14)

thanks For the new Shinny

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## free3dom (17/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks For the new Shinny



Congratulations...a very well deserved one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks For the new Shinny


a well deserved ribbon indeed. congratulations bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks For the new Shinny


Well done Paul! You've earned that one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riddle (17/12/14)

Congrats @paulph201

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (17/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> thanks For the new Shinny

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (17/12/14)



Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/12/14)

Congrats @paulph201 , that one had your name all over it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (18/12/14)

Congrats @paulph201 Well deserved shinies

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)

WOOO HOOO.... I got me some shinies! Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marzuq (22/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> WOOO HOOO.... I got me some shinies! Thanks guys



bling bling @Oliver Barry 
looks good bud


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Congatulations @Oliver Barry ...now the forum really has it's hooks into you - there is no escaping it now

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Congrats @Oliver Barry. Life will never be the same again

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (22/12/14)

Congrats @Oliver Barry

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (22/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> WOOO HOOO.... I got me some shinies! Thanks guys



​

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (22/12/14)

Thanks everyone


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> WOOO HOOO.... I got me some shinies! Thanks guys


Congrats man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Moar bling...thanks @Alex  (BTW, I'm also friendly to other things that end with oob )

And congrats to @Arthster who also got a new shiny

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

Would you look at that...  Thanks @Alex greatly appreciate it. And congrats @free3dom, At first I thought you meant food, but then I turned a page and found the same one you'r on  and I totally agree with that statement.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (22/12/14)

Arthster said:


> Would you look at that...  Thanks @Alex greatly appreciate it. And congrats @free3dom, At first I thought you meant food, but then I turned a page and found the same one you'r on  and I totally agree with that statement.



It IS food, of a sort

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Arthster (22/12/14)

free3dom said:


> It IS food, of a sort



Also a very valid point.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Riddle (23/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom and @Arthster . Keep it up guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (23/12/14)

Totally deserved  Congrats @free3dom and @Arthster

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Thanks @DoubleD

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Congrats @Arthster and @free3dom for the new bling bro's! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ollie (23/12/14)

Looks like the bling is flowing this Christmas! Woop woop!!! 


Sent from my brick using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Thanks @Oliver Barry. Really appreciate the bling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

Well done @Arthster And @free3dom . Nice new shinies and those are. Really good ones to have as well. Big up guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/12/14)

Those are awesome medals you've got there @Arthster and @free3dom 

Well done guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> WOOO HOOO.... I got me some shinies! Thanks guys



Congrats @Oliver Barry 
Thats a great medal!
Thanks for the dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (23/12/14)

Congrats @free3dom and @Arthster on the "Noob friendly" awards
Well deserved
And thanks for your involvement on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

To everyone with new bling:

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/12/14)

johan said:


> To everyone with new bling:
> 
> View attachment 18116


Did say congrats to @johan in another thread, but as this is the official awards thread:

A huge congrats on attaining VIP status, @johan - more than just deserts

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (23/12/14)

Congrats @johan ...definitely well deserved (and shocking it took so long ).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (23/12/14)

Congrats on the shinies guys!

All well deserved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Congrats @johan that is a very much deserved award.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (23/12/14)

well done @johan 
VIP status, definitely well deserved and overdue
congrats. thats an awesome achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (23/12/14)

Oliver Barry said:


> Thanks everyone
> 
> 
> Sent from my brick using Tapatalk



Congrats brother. those are looking really good there. Wear them with pride.


----------



## rogue zombie (23/12/14)

Take a bow @johan

Well deserved indeed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (23/12/14)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Take a bow @johan
> 
> Well deserved indeed



Let me rather do the honors r0gue z0mbie


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

Ooooh .. what a way to wake up .. Thank you for the new shinies @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (24/12/14)

Congrats @johan now i got to watch what i say to you cause you get the red carpet and i stand behind the rope

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

Congrats @johan 
Well deserved! You are a special fine gentleman!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> Ooooh .. what a way to wake up .. Thank you for the new shinies @Alex



Congrats @kimbo !


----------



## Marzuq (24/12/14)

awesome @kimbo congrats !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (24/12/14)

Congrats Guys, well done and thanks for keeping us so informed and entertained.


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

paulph201 said:


> Congrats @johan now i got to watch what i say to you cause you get the red carpet and i stand behind the rope



Oh yes! I've got me SNOB on now, and also vape e-juice that doesn't exist yet at sub-zero, and please note; stay clear off the rope, I don't do interviews. Toodels now

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## Paulie (24/12/14)

Congrats @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

johan said:


> Oh yes! I've got me SNOB on now, and also vape e-juice that doesn't exist yet at sub-zero, and please note; stay clear off the rope, I don't do interviews. Toodels now


 @johan dont forget the wave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## johan (24/12/14)

kimbo said:


> @johan dont forget the wave




Oi-vei, she need to come for lessons - I even do the "pinkie" now.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (24/12/14)

johan said:


> Oi-vei, she need to come for lessons - I even do the "pinkie" now.



Geluk @johan dis n grood eer, iets waarna ek streef

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (24/12/14)

Congratulations @kimbo ... the medals grow up so fast

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

My owe my... 

I'm a VIP now, thank you guys. I've really missed out on allot it seems.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Ollie (21/1/15)

annemarievdh said:


> My owe my...
> 
> I'm a VIP now, thank you guys. I've really missed out on allot it seems.



Congrats Miss VIP @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (21/1/15)

congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

annemarievdh said:


> My owe my...
> 
> I'm a VIP now, thank you guys. I've really missed out on allot it seems.


Congrats @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PeterHarris (21/1/15)

congrats on all the medals everyone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Congrats @annemarievdh ...you've been a VIP for a long time, the forum just became aware now

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Congrats @annemarievdh ...you've been a VIP for a long time, the forum just became aware now



Awww thank you @free3dom, your to sweet

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TylerD (21/1/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Awww thank you @free3dom, your to sweet


Jissie maar jy is skaars.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

TylerD said:


> Jissie maar jy is skaars.



Halo @TylerD, kom jy nou eers agter eks terug

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## TylerD (21/1/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Halo @TylerD, kom jy nou eers agter eks terug


Hehehe. Dink ek is net so skaars. Lol.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kimbo (21/1/15)

Congrats @annemarievdh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Congratulations @annemarievdh I missed you Big Time!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ET (21/1/15)

geluk met al die blink goedjies almal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

johan said:


> Congratulations @annemarievdh I missed you Big Time!



Nice to be back, thank you @johan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (21/1/15)

Congratulations @annemarievdh !!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 2 Angry Wolves (21/1/15)

Lol there should be a " have to buy company data back" medal as the user report this month at work had me in some hot water! Lol

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

Congrats @annemarievdh, I too got a new thing from somebody.


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

Alex said:


> Congrats @annemarievdh, I too got a new thing from somebody.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk



Congrats to you to @Alex.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

Alex said:


> Congrats @annemarievdh, I too got a new thing from somebody.
> 
> 
> Message sent via tapatalk


Even me 

Congrats @Alex, you should have had one ages ago


<~~~~~ looky looky

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Congratulations everybody.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (21/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Even me
> 
> Congrats @Alex, you should have had one ages ago
> 
> ...



Aaaa congrats @BumbleBee

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (21/1/15)

Congrats @annemarievdh and @Alex on your VIP status. Awesome achievement

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

Thanks bro and bro, and ma'am. 


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

Congrats @BumbleBee, and thanks oom @johan , @annemarievdh, @Marzuq. Sorry for the previous reply, tapatalk is a beach when trying to add the names.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Alex said:


> Congrats @BumbleBee, and thanks oom @johan , @annemarievdh, @Marzuq. Sorry for the previous reply, tapatalk is a beach when trying to add the names.



Looking for it Alex - here you go for your *oom*!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

Congrats @Alex + @BumbleBee 

Good to see this "oom" forum finally catching up to who matters around here

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## free3dom (21/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Even me
> 
> Congrats @Alex, you should have had one ages ago
> 
> ...



And how many edits did it take to get that <----- lined up just right 

Or are you just that "Yoda" that you got it on the first try


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

eks jammer oom

Reactions: Funny 1 | Creative 1


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

congrats @Arthster and @free3dom you deserve it


----------



## gripen (21/1/15)

congrays @Alex

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (21/1/15)

Alex said:


> eks jammer oom



Geez Alex, what did you mix with your espresso?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (21/1/15)

johan said:


> Geez Alex, what did you mix with your espresso?



hehe

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Arthster (21/1/15)

Congrats To all with the new bling bling and VIP's

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/1/15)

free3dom said:


> And how many edits did it take to get that <----- lined up just right
> 
> Or are you just that "Yoda" that you got it on the first try


erm... I missed on the first try

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## exodus (22/1/15)

Congrats on the medals gies. Well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Metal Liz (29/1/15)

congrats on all the new bling guys and gals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/15)

Metal Liz said:


> congrats on all the new bling guys and gals



@Metal Liz you are BACK!!!!!!!!!! Where have you been and don't leave us again otherwise fines will follow of epic proportions!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Metal Liz (29/1/15)

My humblest apologies Mr Fines master hahaha, it won't happen again  Good to be back :hug:

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

I got LOL'ed 

Thanks @Alex 

Three vapers walk into a bar, everyone else disappears...

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I got LOL'ed
> 
> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Three vapers walk into a bar, everyone else disappears...


Congrats @free3dom, you deserve that one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (29/1/15)

congrats all

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats @free3dom, you deserve that one



Thanks 
I used to believe laughter was the best medicine. Now I know it's actually vapour and laughter, and sometimes prozac

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> Thanks
> I used to believe laughter was the best medicine. Now I know it's actually vapour and laughter, and sometimes prozac


These days watching people trying to parallel park small cars is good too

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

BumbleBee said:


> These days watching people trying to parallel park small cars is good too



Someone is trying to spoil your fun...with the Crab Car

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I got LOL'ed
> 
> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Three vapers walk into a bar, everyone else disappears...


Awesome, love your humour.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

free3dom said:


> I got LOL'ed
> 
> Thanks @Alex
> 
> Three vapers walk into a bar, everyone else disappears...



Well deserved / LOL'ed  - Congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (29/1/15)

congrats on the medals guys!!

they are all well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

congratulations to everyone that got new medals you deserve it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (29/1/15)

Hi @Metal Liz. Mised you!!!! Dont leave again please 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre (29/1/15)

gripen said:


> congratulations to everyone that got new medals you deserve it.


Congrats to you too - more than deserved.


----------



## johan (29/1/15)

gripen said:


> congratulations to everyone that got new medals you deserve it.



Congratulations on your shiny gripen!


----------



## free3dom (29/1/15)

Congrats on your first medal @gripen


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

thanks @johan and @free3dom im in seventh heaven over my medal.worked hard to get one

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Arthster (29/1/15)

Congrats @gripen and @free3dom well deserved medals you guys have there.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

thanks @Arthster worked hard for them haha


----------



## BumbleBee (29/1/15)

Congrats @gripen


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

thanks @BumbleBee could not have gotten a medal without everyone's help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (29/1/15)

Congrats gripen


----------



## gripen (29/1/15)

thanks @Alex couldn't do it without everyone's help

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## abdul (30/1/15)

congratz guys!!!!


----------



## gripen (30/1/15)

thanks @abdul no its time to start working on the second one,today was hectic and didn't get time for anything.


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

What does it take to earn the badges?
Specifically the Coil Master badge

I was browsing through the forum now and noticed that some forumites who should have this medal don't.

As an example @VandaL. I think his coils are freaking epic, yet he doesn't have the badge. 
Does he need to build a specific coil before getting the badge?

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> What does it take to earn the badges?
> Specifically the Coil Master badge
> 
> I was browsing through the forum now and noticed that some forumites who should have this medal don't.
> ...



Awww thanks dude, My coils aren't anything fancy. Just standard Micros and Macros. You should see people like @*n0ugh7_zw *
*I'm like sweet baby cheeses *


----------



## free3dom (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> What does it take to earn the badges?
> Specifically the Coil Master badge
> 
> I was browsing through the forum now and noticed that some forumites who should have this medal don't.
> ...



AFAIK the old style medals had to be awarded manually and someone had to physically award them. This is why the new badges were implemented so that most of this can be done automatically. Unfortunately there is no way to award some medals (such as the Coil Master) automatically - someone needs to still check and see.

I'm sure that if you PM @Alex (who I think does the manual awarding) and make some recommendations he would be more than happy to take a look

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Marzuq (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> What does it take to earn the badges?
> Specifically the Coil Master badge
> 
> I was browsing through the forum now and noticed that some forumites who should have this medal don't.
> ...




thanks for the heads up @Zodd i will speak to the admins and mods and recommend we have a look at his coiling skills


----------



## Marzuq (3/2/15)

Zodd said:


> What does it take to earn the badges?
> Specifically the Coil Master badge
> 
> I was browsing through the forum now and noticed that some forumites who should have this medal don't.
> ...




thanks for the heads up @Zodd i will speak to the admins and mods and recommend we have a look at his coiling skills


----------



## VandaL (3/2/15)

Marzuq said:


> thanks for the heads up @Zodd i will speak to the admins and mods and recommend we have a look at his coiling skills


I need to start peacocking now

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

free3dom said:


> AFAIK the old style medals had to be awarded manually and someone had to physically award them. This is why the new badges were implemented so that most of this can be done automatically. Unfortunately there is no way to award some medals (such as the Coil Master) automatically - someone needs to still check and see.
> 
> I'm sure that if you PM @Alex (who I think does the manual awarding) and make some recommendations he would be more than happy to take a look



Ah. Ok. I see. So we would need to present a case to @Alex for him to decide whether to award a medal or not. 
Makes sense then. 

Thanks.



Marzuq said:


> thanks for the heads up @Zodd i will speak to the admins and mods and recommend we have a look at his coiling skills



Pleasure. It was just an example. But his coils are awesome in my opinion.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (3/2/15)

I second @Zodd's motion.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

+1


----------



## Alex (3/2/15)

Awarded


Message sent via tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (3/2/15)

Congrats @VandaL on the new bling...well deserved 

And nice job @Zodd for the recommendation

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (3/2/15)

Congrats @VandaL

Much deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (3/2/15)

Congratulations @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (3/2/15)

Congrats @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/2/15)

Congrats guys on all your new shinys!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Arthster (3/2/15)

Congratulations every one.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## VandaL (3/2/15)

Thanks all , especially @Zodd for the nomination. For those hoping to one day achieve my coiling greatness  I leave you with this,

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/2/15)

Congrats guys! You both rock!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (4/2/15)

congrats on the shiny @VandaL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

I would like to formally put in a request for @Alex to get a medal for most informative member.
I don't know if such a medal exists.
If it doesn't, a special one should be made for him.

The amount of information he has contributed to this forum is astounding.
Everything from News on the Vaping Regulation to Health and safety matter for all vapers.

Im sure you will all agree with me that he should be awarded a unique badge for all his contribution.

Thank you @Alex for all your contributions! You rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/2/15)

Zodd said:


> I would like to formally put in a request for @Alex to get a medal for most informative member.
> I don't know if such a medal exists.
> If it doesn't, a special one should be made for him.
> 
> ...




Alex deserves all the medals available lol his information is top notch!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

Agreed!!!


Sent from my REO filled with VM Menthol Ice with a drop of coconut!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (14/2/15)

+1

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (14/2/15)

I agree 100% @Alex is a true Brainiac! Deserves something for all his contributions 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/2/15)

I would like @Alex 's account to be suspended for a day or two... The more time he spends posting info, the more time we are forced to read the stuff 

+1 on the medal... 
There must be one for a master of Google Foo. I don't know where he gets the time to dig up all the little gems he does.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## MurderDoll (14/2/15)

Should call the medal the InfoGUY Medal.


Anyone from SAGamer would see the pun behind that. 
Would actually be pretty awesome to call the medal that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (14/2/15)

Zodd said:


> Should call the medal the InfoGUY Medal.
> 
> 
> Anyone from SAGamer would see the pun behind that.
> Would actually be pretty awesome to call the medal that!



Oh yes, I remember infoguy from there.

I wasn't a big fan of that forum though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (14/2/15)

+1 for a librarian prefect medal to be awarded to @Alex

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BumbleBee (14/2/15)

I see @Alex is sporting a brand new never before seen on ecigssa medal 

Well done bud, that one is way way overdue

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (14/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I see @Alex is sporting a brand new never before seen on ecigssa medal
> 
> Well done bud, that one is way way overdue



Brilliant...It looks awesome too 

Well done and absolutely deserved @Alex

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (14/2/15)

johan said:


> +1 for a librarian prefect medal to be awarded to @Alex


Lol Johan I would be scared of that tital on ere haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/15)

BumbleBee said:


> I see @Alex is sporting a brand new never before seen on ecigssa medal
> 
> Well done bud, that one is way way overdue



@Alex you simply rock! Good one and well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/2/15)

Thanks guys, I had some fun looking for a medal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (14/2/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks guys, I had some fun looking for a medal


Lol 1 medal? Can u atleast put a x100 next to it? Well deserved bro

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks guys, I had some fun looking for a medal


I'm glad to see the constant nagging eventually paid off

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (15/2/15)

Congrsts @Alex !!! It's about time 


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (15/2/15)

Congrats @Alex! A well deserved medal just for you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Hash Punk (15/2/15)

Congrats @Alex. And also to everyone else on their shiny new toys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (15/2/15)

Alex said:


> Thanks guys, I had some fun looking for a medal



Well deserved! 



Paulie said:


> Lol 1 medal? Can u atleast put a x100 next to it? Well deserved bro


+1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## gripen (15/2/15)

congrats on the bling @VandaL

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/2/15)

Dear @Alex 

I would like to ask why is it that @Derick and @Melinda has not yet goten VIP status?

I truly think they have proven that they deserve it.

If they need to be nominated, well then I’m nominating them right now.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (24/2/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Dear @Alex
> 
> I would like to ask why is it that @Derick and @Melinda has not yet goten VIP status?
> 
> ...



Seconded.

@Derick and @Melinda are superstars.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (24/2/15)

Sorted, thanks all for the suggestion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raslin (24/2/15)

I vote for that too, they rock.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (24/2/15)

Alex said:


> Sorted, thanks all for the suggestion.



Thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Melinda (24/2/15)

Sheeesh guys thank you so much!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## free3dom (24/2/15)

Congrats @Melinda + @Derick 

So absolutely very well deserved...great recommendation @annemarievdh

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## gripen (24/2/15)

congrats @Melinda and @Derick you rock and well deserved medals.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DoubleD (25/2/15)

gripen said:


> congrats @Melinda and @Derick you rock and well deserved medals.



+1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/2/15)

well done aand congrats to @Derick and @Melinda 
well deserved status upgrade indeed.


----------



## Derick (25/2/15)

Awww, thank you guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Derick (25/2/15)

Ooh, look how pretty  All red and shiny

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (25/2/15)

my apologies @Alex
I only just noticed a little bit of bling under your avatar.
congrats and its well overdue
the most deserved bling ive seen awarded yet.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MurderDoll (25/2/15)

New day and new nominations.

I would like to formally nominate @Paulie, @KieranD, @Sir Vape Vape and @ShaneW for the "Import junky" medal.

I think its safe to say that they have brought in some amazing juices for all of us to appreciate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## abdul (25/2/15)

congratz all on the statuses and shinies.

I agree with @Zodd above

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/2/15)

Zodd said:


> New day and new nominations.
> 
> I would like to formally nominate @Paulie, @KieranD, @Sir Vape Vape and @ShaneW for the "Import junky" medal.
> 
> I think its safe to say that they have brought in some amazing juices for all of us to appreciate.



+ 1


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

Zodd said:


> New day and new nominations.
> 
> I would like to formally nominate @Paulie, @KieranD, @Sir Vape Vape and @ShaneW for the "Import junky" medal.
> 
> I think its safe to say that they have brought in some amazing juices for all of us to appreciate.


But....almost all vendors import - part of their job. Imo that medal should be reserved for members, not vendors. Someone like @VandaL, for example, will be a prime candidate.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## gripen (25/2/15)

+2


----------



## MurderDoll (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> But....almost all vendors import - part of their job. Imo that medal should be reserved for members, not vendors. Someone like @VandaL, for example, will be a prime candidate.




You have a very good point.
I totally misunderstood the concept behind it then. My apologies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> But....almost all vendors import - part of their job. Imo that medal should be reserved for members, not vendors. Someone like @VandaL, for example, will be a prime candidate.



I tend to agree, otherwise it should just become a standard medal for any vendor. Which would diminish the value.


----------



## Marzuq (25/2/15)

I agree with @Andre on this. Its expected of every vendor to import only top and premium products. These are services that their businesses provide to the vape community. These medals should be reserved for members who import and go crazy in their personal capacity and not as a reseller. Group buys included as personal capacity of course


----------



## VandaL (25/2/15)

I nominate @kimbo the group buy kingpin of Eciggssa

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (25/2/15)

VandaL said:


> I nominate @kimbo the group buy kingpin of Eciggssa



Ok for that one i def say +1


Send while vaping on the Reo mini Thor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (25/2/15)

I have to agree with the above points i dont think we deserve medals for getting cool juices here in SA. I think its important to only award people medals on here to people who help the community as a whole or at least try. 

I think if medals should be given out the only 2 that come to me that seem to be adding value on here are:

@Philip Dunkley and @Rob Fisher for all there hard work on making videos and actually making a real difference.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Andre (25/2/15)

Paulie said:


> I have to agree with the above points i dont think we deserve medals for getting cool juices here in SA. I think its important to only award people medals on here to people who help the community as a whole or at least try.
> 
> I think if medals should be given out the only 2 that come to me that seem to be adding value on here are:
> 
> @Philip Dunkley and @Rob Fisher for all there hard work on making videos and actually making a real difference.


Sure that is not intended, but that does come over harsh - as if no one else is adding value or making a difference?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Paulie (25/2/15)

Andre said:


> Sure that is not intended, but that does come over harsh - as if no one else is adding value or making a difference?




Apologies i probably should have reworded that "dumb paul lol" So what i mean is that if i had to look for people from my point of view that should definitely get medals and its only from my point of view I really believe Rob and Philip should get for adding value for there great videos. I know for a fact that there are plenty of other people on here that do and also deserve medals also.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (23/3/15)

Ah, @Jakey - congrats on the shiny medal. More than deserved buddy, loving your great contributions on the forum.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/3/15)

oooohhhh, i feel so pretty now with my new jewels  Thanks @Andre

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## johan (23/3/15)

Congratulations @Jakey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## free3dom (23/3/15)

Congrats @Jakey 

That medal looks good on you mate

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## annemarievdh (23/3/15)

Congrats @Jakey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rvdwesth (23/3/15)

Congrats to all who got medals

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (23/3/15)

Congrats man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## abdul (23/3/15)

congrats bro

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/15)

nice shiney @Jakey!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/3/15)

That first medal is always one of the best! Congrats @Jakey !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (23/3/15)

Good time to quit the forum. Before you lot see me in person. The "quickest retraction of a medal ever" medal will be awarded to me next.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## DoubleD (23/3/15)

@Jakey Congrats bro, well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/3/15)

Ooooh, shinies ! I expected a 'Doctor Derail' one, but this is perfect, thanks @Alex 

@Jakey, gratz on the bling too. Not sure what you meant with the comment, but keep in mind that plain or obscurely wrapped packages often contains the most exceptional gifts.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## free3dom (24/3/15)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (24/3/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Ooooh, shinies ! I expected a 'Doctor Derail' one, but this is perfect, thanks @Alex
> 
> @Jakey, gratz on the bling too. Not sure what you meant with the comment, but keep in mind that plain or obscurely wrapped packages often contains the most exceptional gifts.


Thanks dude, you too, which comment were you referring to


----------



## johan (24/3/15)

Congratulations @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/3/15)

Referring to this one:


Jakey said:


> Good time to quit the forum. Before you lot see me in person. ...


When meeting up with other vapers, any vapor producing device on you qualifies you as part of the team, and I don't think anyone here really cares beyond that. 
Some Frankenstein-like studs protruding from your neck might attract some attention for a while, but the novelty should wear off soon enough, as long as they are smooth. Threaded ones could potentially attract one or two wannabe coil masters.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (24/3/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Ooooh, shinies ! I expected a 'Doctor Derail' one, but this is perfect, thanks @Alex
> 
> @Jakey, gratz on the bling too. Not sure what you meant with the comment, but keep in mind that plain or obscurely wrapped packages often contains the most exceptional gifts.


Congrats. Love your posts, always a gem or two in them.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/6/15)

Was just wondering where have I seen the all the medals before then the penny dropped
the medal are all from BF2 correct 

SO here my collection when I use to play it, and can I have them as well

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/6/15)

Congratulations @Jakey!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Viper_SA (9/7/15)

To all who had a hand in my new shiny medals, thanks a bunch people. Was awarded the Coil Master and Dedicated Member medals earlier today, wooooooo!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Andre (9/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> To all who had a hand in my new shiny medals, thanks a bunch people. Was awarded the Coil Master and Dedicated Member medals earlier today, wooooooo!


Congrats. Well deserved. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/15)

@Viper_SA w000t....... 
Well Done Dude 
Dont forget to "brass" them every now and then

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Redeemer (10/7/15)




----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

Ooooh, shiny 

Thanx @Alex

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Ooooh, shiny
> 
> Thanx @Alex


Great stuff, congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Hi fellow forumites

Just wanted to announce that we have awarded the "International Vaper" medal to a few members. This medal goes to vapers that are living abroad but continue to support the local forum. Until now, the only bearer of the medal was @Tom, one of our first members on the forum, who now lives in Germany.

New medals (some long overdue) have been awarded to the following special members:

@Xhale - living in the UK and an amazing contributor here - thanks for all your contributions Xhale

@johan - a special member on our forum, recently relocated to Ireland. Good luck there Johan and thanks for keeping in touch with us!

@Johnny2Puffs - now living in Portugal but still contributes from time to time. Keep up the contributions Johnny2Puffs and send us more photos from Portugal!

@kev mac - from the USA, who is an active member on our forum. Thanks KevMac for being so friendly to everyone and for your positive attitude. We appreciate it.

@n0ugh7_zw - from Zimbabwe, also an active member on our forum. Thanks for all your contributions n0ught_zw and for the fabulous photos of your gear and coils!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

Thanks @Silver and the medals team.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

Apologies, I forgot to add @n0ugh7_zw to the list above. Have amended my post accordingly.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/7/15)

Well Do Guys....

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/7/15)

Willyza said:


> Well Do Guys....



And well done to you too.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Viper_SA said:


> To all who had a hand in my new shiny medals, thanks a bunch people. Was awarded the Coil Master and Dedicated Member medals earlier today, wooooooo!



@Viper_SA Congrats Oh! Learned one, well deserved, thanks for all the advice to date!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## annemarievdh (12/7/15)

Congratulations guys and thank you for all your expertise 


@Xhale 
@johan 
@Johnny2Puffs 
@kev mac 
@n0ugh7_zw

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## KB_314 (12/7/15)

I got bling 
Thanks @Alex & medals crew! Warm and fuzzy

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

KB_314 said:


> I got bling
> Thanks @Alex & medals crew! Warm and fuzzy


Congrats, more than deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

johan said:


> Thanks @Silver and the medals team.



Congratulations @johan A true gentleman and a scholar, exactly the reason that I posted earlier; "When I grow up, want to be just like you"

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (12/7/15)

Thank you @Alex

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

GerharddP said:


> Thank you @Alex



Congratulations @GerharddP Well Deserved Man, keep "the vaping flag flying"

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerharddP (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Congratulations @GerharddP Well Deserved Man, keep "the vaping flag flying"


Thank you very much, will keep on vaping, helping and converting where i can!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (12/7/15)

New bling is always awesome, congrats guys

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerharddP (12/7/15)

Thank you very much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Congratulations @GerharddP Well Deserved Man, keep "the vaping flag flying"


And congrat to you too! Time to change that title - we can't have a "Noob Vaper" looking at temp sensing stuff.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (12/7/15)

Andre said:


> And congrat to you too! Time to change that title - we can't have a "Noob Vaper" looking at temp sensing stuff.


Congrats to you @DarkSide


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Andre said:


> And congrat to you too! Time to change that title - we can't have a "Noob Vaper" looking at temp sensing stuff.



@Andre AND @Alex I only saw this now and surely there must be an error;

1. THANK YOU, at this point, is all I can say, quite speechless and humbled, to say the least.
2. Medals are for members who have served for quite a period of time and therefore deserve such honour(s) like yourselves, to name but a few!
3, Only vaping for 53 days, hence the "noob" badge worn with pride!
4. Still learning (and there is "nothing more dangerous than a fanatical noob vaper" on a quest to convert the "stinkies")

I must let this award "sink-in", still cannot believe same.

Regards

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @Andre AND @Alex I only saw this now and surely there must be an error;
> 
> 1. THANK YOU, at this point, is all I can say, quite speechless and humbled, to say the least.
> 2. Medals are for members who have served for quite a period of time and therefore deserve such honour(s) like yourselves, to name but a few!
> ...



I love the lightside of Darkside 

PS - why is your forum name Darkside? Is there something you not telling us ?

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Silver said:


> I love the lightside of Darkside
> 
> 
> PS - why is your forum name Darkside? Is there something you not telling us ?



Nothing sinister, just a nick given to me by my sons with regards to pc's...and that I am a "Trekkie" and a "sci-fi nut"..."Live Long and Prosper Silver!
The avatar is actually a screen grab of Till Lindermann, lead vocals for Rammstein, my favourite, yes, still enjoy the "metal".

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

Good to know there's a fellow appreciative member of Rammstein!
My current ringtone being Moskau 
I'm constantly tempted to just let my phone keep ringing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> Good to know there's a fellow appreciative member of Ramnstein!
> My current ringtone being Moskau
> I'm constantly tempted to just let my phone keep ringing



A member with exquisite taste in music, my ringtone, opening of "Engel"

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

But if last week is anything to go by, I'm setting my phone to loud, Bodies by DrowningPool as the ringtone, and praying for a phone call during the Monday morning staff meeting

Reactions: Funny 2 | Can relate 1


----------



## nemo (12/7/15)

@Xhale
@johan
@Johnny2Puffs
@kev mac
@n0ugh7_zw
@DarkSide
@GerharddP
@Viper_SA

sjoe I hope I got everyone, well done all indeed. Thanks everyone that makes this community such a great one to be part of.

oops missed @Willyza and @Redeemer

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> But if last week is anything to go by, I'm setting my phone to loud, Bodies by DrowningPool as the ringtone, and praying for a phone call during the Monday morning staff meeting



Still an amazing video, I feel like the guy sitting on the bed after getting the award, blank expression...!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

@DarkSide now you will also be able to relate my nick to also being music related.
From the best movie and soundtrack ever, Queen of the Damned 
Redeemer performed by Manson!


----------



## johan (12/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Congratulations @johan A true gentleman and a scholar, exactly the reason that I posted earlier; "When I grow up, want to be just like you"



My secret: "I've never grown up" 'scholar' I doubt.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

Redeemer said:


> @DarkSide now you will also be able to relate my nick to also being music related.
> From the best movie and soundtrack ever, Queen of the Damned
> Redeemer performed by Manson!



Excellent movie, excellent soundtrack, such a loss when Aaliyah moved "onto a better place"....I take it you are also a fan of Marilyn Manson , don't know if you have the official soundtrack, contains the who's who of metal vocalists -- Wayne Static of Static-X ("Not Meant for Me"), David Draiman of Disturbed ("Forsaken"), Chester Bennington of Linkin Park ("System"), Marilyn Manson ("Redeemer"), and Jay Gordon of Orgy ("Slept So Long"). The rest of the album is dominated by tracks from Warner metal albums by the likes of Static-X ("Cold"), Disturbed ("Down With the Sickness"), and Deftones ("Change [In the House of Flies]"), plus a few tracks licensed from other labels and metal bands, including Dry Cell...all my favourites, especially Disturbed, absolute genius David Draiman is.
I think the rest of the "hip-hop" members might not be too pleased with our music choices, might have our medals taken away and be banished to some lesser vaping site in outer Mongolia!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## DarkSide (12/7/15)

johan said:


> Thanks @Silver and the medals team.



Seeing that you are "so far away", reminds me of one of my dads favourite's;

_Wishing you a rainbow
For sunlight after showers - 
Miles and miles of Irish smiles
For golden happy hours - 
Shamrocks at your doorway
For luck and laughter too,
And a host of friends that never ends
Each day your whole life through._

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Redeemer (12/7/15)

Yup, sure have the official soundtrack cd! 
All great songs on it, which made the entire movie so much more awesome, playing out the scenes with the backing of well written music.
On the dvd I have of the movie some music videos were included, some by the Movie band, and some by the actual artists.
Best memories of when I still regularly used the car is sitting in bumper to bumber traffic, windows down, and Down with the Sickness on full blast on my pimped out sound system.... Got some interesting looks from especially the older generation of 'tannies'

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

Silver said:


> Hi fellow forumites
> 
> Just wanted to announce that we have awarded the "International Vaper" medal to a few members. This medal goes to vapers that are living abroad but continue to support the local forum. Until now, the only bearer of the medal was @Tom, one of our first members on the forum, who now lives in Germany.
> 
> ...


just got on the forum late (or is it early?)after a busy day and was knocked out to see I'd been awarded two medals. I am honored and thank@Silver and all my forum friends.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

annemarievdh said:


> Congratulations guys and thank you for all your expertise
> 
> 
> @Xhale
> ...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

nemo said:


> @Xhale
> @johan
> @Johnny2Puffs
> @kev mac
> ...


I couldn't agree more!


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

Thank's my pleasure


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

nemo said:


> @Xhale
> @johan
> @Johnny2Puffs
> @kev mac
> ...


Thank you@Nemo


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> Excellent movie, excellent soundtrack, such a loss when Aaliyah moved "onto a better place"....I take it you are also a fan of Marilyn Manson , don't know if you have the official soundtrack, contains the who's who of metal vocalists -- Wayne Static of Static-X ("Not Meant for Me"), David Draiman of Disturbed ("Forsaken"), Chester Bennington of Linkin Park ("System"), Marilyn Manson ("Redeemer"), and Jay Gordon of Orgy ("Slept So Long"). The rest of the album is dominated by tracks from Warner metal albums by the likes of Static-X ("Cold"), Disturbed ("Down With the Sickness"), and Deftones ("Change [In the House of Flies]"), plus a few tracks licensed from other labels and metal bands, including Dry Cell...all my favourites, especially Disturbed, absolute genius David Draiman is.
> I think the rest of the "hip-hop" members might not be too pleased with our music choices, might have our medals taken away and be banished to some lesser vaping site in outer Mongolia!


Man knows his metal!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

Alex said:


> And well done to you too.





KB_314 said:


> I got bling
> Thanks @Alex & medals crew! Warm and fuzzy


I'd like to thank @Alex also.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Marzuq (13/7/15)

congrats to all new shiny owners.
Wear them with pride

@Xhale
@johan
@Johnny2Puffs
@kev mac
@n0ugh7_zw
@DarkSide
@GerharddP
@Viper_SA
@Willyza 
@Redeemer

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (13/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> That first medal is always one of the best!


So True
and again Thanks Guys


----------



## Paulie (13/7/15)

Congrats to all the people new medals!!

Its a pitty more medals are not given out like in the past!!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## gripen (13/7/15)

congrats on the shiny one @Jakey.looks so good buddy.


----------



## Riaz (13/7/15)

Congrats on the new shinies guys!!

Well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (13/7/15)

Congrats to all the new shiny wearers, you guys are all awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dirge (13/7/15)

Thanks for the shinies.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## deepest (13/7/15)

Congrats to all you guys i have also now received my first medal !!!!
Thank you every one !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> A member with exquisite taste in music, my ringtone, opening of "Engel"


Won't pretend to be an expert on Ramnstein but I've heard them and like what I have, however the dude on keys that preforms on a treadmill is hardcore !

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @Andre AND @Alex I only saw this now and surely there must be an error;
> 
> 1. THANK YOU, at this point, is all I can say, quite speechless and humbled, to say the least.
> 2. Medals are for members who have served for quite a period of time and therefore deserve such honour(s) like yourselves, to name but a few!
> ...


Way to go@Darkside


----------



## DarkSide (13/7/15)

kev mac said:


> just got on the forum late (or is it early?)after a busy day and was knocked out to see I'd been awarded two medals. I am honored and thank@Silver and all my forum friends.



@kev mac Congratulations...TWO medals in one day...Well Deserved Sir - for your contributions and advice.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (13/7/15)

DarkSide said:


> @kev mac Congratulations...TWO medals in one day...Well Deserved Sir - for your contributions and advice.


Thank you Darkside,I feel so lucky to have found this forum and all the friends I've made.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/7/15)

Congratz to all the new shiny recipients! A bit of bling to brighten up the day is always welcome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (14/7/15)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Congratz to all the new shiny recipients! A bit of bling to brighten up the day is always welcome.


Thanks Kuhlkatz,wearing them with pride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

Thanks @Alex for my new medal

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## kev mac (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new medal


You wear it well.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new medal


Congrats, long deserved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new medal



Well done @zadiac. 
It's been a while coming and very well deserved. 
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (14/7/15)

Congrats guys, well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DarkSide (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new medal



@zadiac Congratulations Oh! Learned One, Well Deserved and for the advice you have given to all us noobs, very much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## johan (14/7/15)

Congratulations @zadiac.


----------



## zadiac (14/7/15)

lol...thanks guys


----------



## gripen (14/7/15)

@zadiac and @kev mac congratulations with the new shiny ones you deserve it.keep up the good work.keeeeeeeep vaping


----------



## Alex (14/7/15)

zadiac said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new medal



You're welcome @zadiac , but the awards team are the ones who deserve the thanks, and also a few notable members who pass on suggestions to us..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/7/15)

well done @zadiac!
Great medal!


----------



## zadiac (15/7/15)

Alex said:


> You're welcome @zadiac , but the awards team are the ones who deserve the thanks, and also a few notable members who pass on suggestions to us..



Oh, sorry. I didn't know that. Well, in that case, thanks to everyone who had a hand in my new medal

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Achmat89 (15/7/15)

Thanx guys for my coil master medal, and thanx for awarding it to me @Alex and the rest of the MODS thanx for all the advice. Probably would of still been a noob if i hadn't stumbled across this forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## acorn (15/7/15)

Thanks @Alex, highly unexpected, like they say the proof is in the pudding and I still have a lot of mixing to do to get these ideas into "pudding". But with the kind assistance of fellow forumites and the mountains of knowledge on this Forum anything is possible.

Thanks all

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Viper_SA (15/7/15)

Been a good few weeks 
Check my new bling, again...
Knew all those bottes of glycerine would pay off eventually 

Might I make a suggestion? We have 1 year of service award, but how about a 'one year medal', like an AA chip?

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## gripen (15/7/15)

congrats @acorn on the shiny one.well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/7/15)

Well Done  Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (15/7/15)

Congratulations to everyone with the new Medals, well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/7/15)

Thanks for the awesome badge @Alex !

'Flavour Master'... Much like a Jedi master, only more tasty

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (15/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks for the awesome badge @Alex !
> 
> 'Flavour Master'... Much like a Jedi master, only more tasty


Congrats and well deserved in my opinion!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/7/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Thanks for the awesome badge @Alex !
> 
> 'Flavour Master'... Much like a Jedi master, only more tasty



Well done @r0gue z0mbie !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (16/7/15)

The awards team would like to announce the latest recipients of the Coil Master award. which goes to the following members.

@Keith Milton
@whatalotigot
@JW Flynn

Congrats

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## johan (16/7/15)

Congratulations @Keith Milton, @whatalotigot and @JW Flynn - I will definitely raise a glass or 2 tonight as its pub night tonight round 21H30

​

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (16/7/15)

@Keith Milton
@whatalotigot
@JW Flynn
Congrats Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/15)

@Keith Milton
@whatalotigot
@JW Flynn

Congrats, you are true artists!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Keith Milton (16/7/15)

Thanks guys, much appreciated

One for the road

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Keith Milton (16/7/15)

Just need to wait for the Twisted Messes RDA to mount this beast


----------



## Silver (16/7/15)

Congrats on the coil master medals guys!
Great stuff and well deserved
@JW Flynn @whatalotigot and @Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## whatalotigot (16/7/15)

wow awesome. Didnt even expect that one. Thanks guys. Still loads more coil porn to come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (16/7/15)

Nicely done lads!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JW Flynn (17/7/15)

Alex said:


> The awards team would like to announce the latest recipients of the Coil Master award. which goes to the following members.
> 
> @Keith Milton
> @whatalotigot
> ...


Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (17/7/15)

Congrats to the new coil masters 
@JW Flying @whatalotigot and @Keith Milton

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (17/7/15)

Congratulations guys, some nice medallage there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/7/15)

@Alex 
I at least thought u would have had a "Dedicated Member Awarded" ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (17/7/15)

Congrats guys! Well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gripen (17/7/15)

congrats @rOgue zOmbie.well deserved buddy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/7/15)

Congratulations go to @Average vapor Joe, for making a few not so average coils. 



So on behalf of the awards team, enjoy your well deserved coil master medal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## Riaz (23/7/15)

congrats on the new shinies guys!!!

all well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (23/7/15)

Some amazing coils there @Average vapor Joe !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (23/7/15)

Wow no ways 
Thanks Alex. I'll make sure to push out a lot more

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (23/7/15)

@Average vapor Joe excellent coil building. 
you can wear that medal withwith pride. You deserve it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (23/7/15)

Congrats @Average vapor Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (23/7/15)

w00000t well done @Average vapor Joe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Alex said:


> Congratulations go to @Average vapor Joe, for making a few not so average coils.
> View attachment 31955
> View attachment 31956
> 
> So on behalf of the awards team, enjoy your well deserved coil master medal


Nice going!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (23/7/15)

Congrats to all the newly appointed Coil Masters!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/7/15)

Good going coil masters!!! 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (23/7/15)

I think I should get an import junky medal  since pretty much everything for me is imported

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (23/7/15)

Congrats @Average vapor Joe! Those are some smart coils... I will remember to corner you at a vape meet to see if you can do one of those in a Cyclone for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Average vapor Joe (24/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @Average vapor Joe! Those are some smart coils... I will remember to corner you at a vape meet to see if you can do one of those in a Cyclone for me.


These are both nickel builds but hey... Why not


----------



## Silver (24/7/15)

Well done on the medal @Average vapor Joe !
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (24/7/15)

Congrats on all the Medals all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (24/7/15)

Congrats on the coiling medals! I'm working hard on getting mine. Can't wait for my new drill so I can build some seriously badass coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/7/15)

Seeing as our esteemed Mr @Rob Fisher has contributed many many megabytes of photographic data to the forum in the form of vape gear snaps from every possible angle and location, we have awarded him the Flashy Vaper medal. Well deserved Rob, this medal was made for you

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Seeing as our esteemed Mr @Rob Fisher has contributed many many megabytes of photographic data to the forum in the form of vape gear snaps from every possible angle and location, we have awarded him the Flashy Vaper medal. Well deserved Rob, this medal was made for you



Don't we all love getting medals! Me included! Thanks Team!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (28/7/15)

most definitely a flashy vaper 
Congrats @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (28/7/15)

Congrats skipper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/15)

Well done Rob - without question well deserved!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Riaz (28/7/15)

Well done @Average vapor Joe 

A medal well deserved!

And to our own skipper, congrats on the shiny as well!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/7/15)

Congratulations Rob - the medal is way overdue.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (28/7/15)

Congrats Rob. !!!


----------



## phanatik (28/7/15)

Wow, got my first shiny medal!!! thanks @Alex !!!
And thanks Fellow Vapers!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (28/7/15)

Now, that's proper  Congrats Skipper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (28/7/15)

Well done Rob - thanks for all the photos 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (28/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Wow, got my first shiny medal!!! thanks @Alex !!!
> And thanks Fellow Vapers!!!



You actually got yours ages ago, but for some reason it wasn't showing, I had to remove it first and then re-add it. 

Well done though


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

phanatik said:


> Wow, got my first shiny medal!!! thanks @Alex !!!
> And thanks Fellow Vapers!!!


Congrats.


Alex said:


> You actually got yours ages ago, but for some reason it wasn't showing, I had to remove it first and then re-add it.
> 
> Well done though


Incognito - might be a spy

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## phanatik (28/7/15)

Andre said:


> Congrats.
> 
> Incognito - might be a spy


You never know...

Sent from within the matrix

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

To all Coil Master recipients job well earned and well done!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Aaah looky looky! I have a new shiny too 

Thanks @Alex and the rest of the awards team, I shall wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

Thanks @Alex for my new shiny shiny .

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new shiny shiny .


Congrats @Dubz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

@Alex,thanks so much for the Noob Friendly medal.Helping one another is what this forum is all about, it's what we all do.I share this medal with all my forum friends.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

Congrats on the new medal @kev mac .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

kev mac said:


> @Alex,thanks so much for the Noob Friendly medal.Helping one another is what this forum is all about, it's what we all do.I share this medal with all my forum friends.


Your medal collection is almost as big as your vape collection already 

Congrats on the new bling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new shiny shiny .


And none more deserving. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

kev mac said:


> @Alex,thanks so much for the Noob Friendly medal.Helping one another is what this forum is all about, it's what we all do.I share this medal with all my forum friends.


Great stuff our international friend. Time you visit our great country!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Thanks @Alex for my new shiny shiny .


Go @Dubz!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Aaah looky looky! I have a new shiny too
> 
> Thanks @Alex and the rest of the awards team, I shall wear it with pride


The Bee is buzzing!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

Andre said:


> Great stuff our international friend. Time you visit our great country!


Thanks, definitely on my bucket list.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Alex (28/7/15)

And congrats on your well deserved medal @Andre

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (28/7/15)

Congrats on your new shiny @Andre .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/7/15)

Alex said:


> And congrats on your well deserved medal @Andre


Lol, I missed that - thanks to the team.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, I missed that - thanks to the team.


Good going@Andre!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (28/7/15)

Congratulations to: @Andre, @Dubz and @kev mac - all well deserved .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (28/7/15)

Andre said:


> Lol, I missed that - thanks to the team.


Woohoo! Congrats Andre

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (28/7/15)

johan said:


> Congratulations to: @Andre, @Dubz and @kev mac - all well deserved .


Thanks @Johan,hope all's well in the Land of Milk and Guinness!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (29/7/15)

Big congrats to @Andre, @Dubz and @kev mac on the *Noob Friendly Medal*

I just want to highlight that this is a very special medal. Here is the description:

*This medal is awarded to the member that is always there to help the newbies out. Always answering questions and lending a helping hand or giving a word of encouragement. This member knows what it feels like to start out. A special member indeed.*

Members like these make the forum a special place. Thanks for all your help and encouragement guys!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

Thanks for the new shiney guys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (29/7/15)

Well deserved medals. I know I've been helped by you guys before 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (29/7/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> Thanks for the new shiney guys.


Congrats @baksteen8168 .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/7/15)

Dubz said:


> Congrats @baksteen8168 .


Congrats with yours too.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (29/7/15)

Thanks for my bling @Alex !!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> Woohoo! Congrats Andre



And congrats @BumbleBee! I see you also got a very important medal!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/7/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> And congrats @BumbleBee! I see you also got a very important medal!


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (29/7/15)

Congrats bumblebee 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zenooph (29/7/15)

Congrats @BumbleBee. Very well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (29/7/15)

Silver said:


> Big congrats to @Andre, @Dubz and @kev mac on the *Noob Friendly Medal*
> 
> I just want to highlight that this is a very special medal. Here is the description:
> 
> ...


No, I thank you.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (29/7/15)

Congrats,
@Andre , @Dubz , @kev mac , @baksteen8168 , @BumbleBee and @Zenooph 

on the new bling 

Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## ET (29/7/15)

Congratulations fellas, well deserved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

some new shinies thats been awarded. congrats to all

Cloud chasing legends
@steve 
@capetocuba 
@VandaL 
@n0ugh7_zw 
@shaunnadan 
@dr phil 
@eviltoy 
@RIEFY 
@Yusuf Cape Vaper 
@JW Flynn 
@whatalotigot 

and our coil masters
@Hendrik2vape 
@Yoda 

well done guys !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)

Marzuq said:


> some new shinies thats been awarded. congrats to all
> 
> Cloud chasing legends
> @steve
> ...


Well done guys, I just hope you can see your new medals through all those clouds 

And congrats to you on your new bling too @Marzuq !

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (30/7/15)

Wow, congrats to all the cloud chasing legends.

I think most of them are way overdue

It would seem that the Capetonians feature very strongly in this area! From classic cloud shots by @RIEFY in the car to monstrous dense thick plumes by @Yusuf Cape Vaper and @whatalotigot - you guys are never short of clouds! 

Would be nice to be able to arrange a thread containing the best cloud shot from each of the cloud chasing legends.

And congrats to @Hendrik2vape and @Yoda on the coil master award. Great coils you guys have shown to the community indeed.

Well done to all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (30/7/15)

Silver said:


> Wow, congrats to all the cloud chasing legends.
> 
> I think most of them are way overdue
> 
> ...


That explains this:

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## whatalotigot (30/7/15)

AWESOME. Thanks for yet another medal. HAHA. 

@Silver I did start a thread called I DEMAND BIG CLOUDS, But it was merged to some other thread of Rob's and has since then died. 
I agree on the thread part. 

We need a Cloud Chasing Sub forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Dubz (30/7/15)

Well done to all on the new shiny shiny .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (30/7/15)

BumbleBee said:


> That explains this:
> 
> View attachment 32416


thats what happens when cape cloud chasers get together

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/7/15)

Yaaay thanks guys for the medal 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paulie (30/7/15)

Well done all and tnks for my medal also

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## capetocuba (30/7/15)

Lekker by die Kaap ekse! Thanks

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## JW Flynn (30/7/15)

Thanks guys   and gratz to the others, hehe

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## n0ugh7_zw (30/7/15)

Sweet ass! Thanks for the medal 

Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dr Phil (30/7/15)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ET (30/7/15)

whatalotigot said:


> AWESOME. Thanks for yet another medal. HAHA.
> 
> @Silver I did start a thread called I DEMAND BIG CLOUDS, But it was merged to some other thread of Rob's and has since then died.
> I agree on the thread part.
> ...



Yeah i merged it with the cloud chasing pics and vids thread. Didn't see the point of having 2 threads about pretty much the same thing


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

We have some pretty creative people in our midst. The Awards team would like to congratulate @Genosmate and @hands on their new (and long overdue) medals.

Well done guys

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## hands (6/8/15)

nice one @Genosmate . thank you girls/guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/8/15)

Congrats @Genosmate and @hands 

Your work is amazing and inspiring.

Without doubt, well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

Congrats @Genosmate and @hands - really great work coming from you guys .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## acorn (6/8/15)

@BumbleBee thanks, just noticed!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (6/8/15)

acorn said:


> @BumbleBee thanks, just noticed!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/8/15)

Congratulations @Genosmate and @hands - certainly well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (6/8/15)

Congratulations to @acorn as well (almost missed yours ).

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wazarmoto (6/8/15)

Congrats peeps


----------



## Paulie (6/8/15)

Congrats guys


----------



## nemo (6/8/15)

came here to congratulate others then looked at my alerts and noticed the shiney ... really unexpected thanks indeed

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (6/8/15)

Congrats @acorn and @nemo . Good going guys.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/8/15)

Congrats @hands and @Genosmate! Long overdue and so well deserved! You boys are master craftsmen! I speak from experience because I have creations from you both!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Christos (6/8/15)

Willyza said:


> @Viper_SA w000t.......
> Well Done Dude
> Dont forget to "brass" them every now and then


To add to that, don't forget to dry burn them first


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Marzuq said:


> some new shinies thats been awarded. congrats to all
> 
> Cloud chasing legends
> @steve
> ...


Ditto


----------



## kev mac (7/8/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @hands and @Genosmate! Long overdue and so well deserved! You boys are master craftsmen! I speak from experience because I have creations from you both!
> 
> View attachment 33041


Glad to see talent recognized

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/8/15)

Congrats Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Genosmate (7/8/15)

Thanks for the shiny brass and well done to all other new medallists,now see @johan and @Rob Fisher I even have a DIY Expert medal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## johan (7/8/15)

Genosmate said:


> Thanks for the shiny brass and well done to all other new medallists,now see @johan and @Rob Fisher I even have a DIY Expert medal!



So your wife was correct - you are a "DIY-ER"  - congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## deepest (7/8/15)

Well done guys !


----------



## Average vapor Joe (7/8/15)

Guys when is Alex gonna get some medals

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Average vapor Joe said:


> Guys when is Alex gonna get some medals


He does not like medals. Shall have to tie him up and pin one on him.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

It is with great pleasure that we present the Coil Master medal to a skilled fellow coiler. 

Congratulations @Zenooph, you've certainly earned this awesome little shiny 

Keep those awesome coils coming

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Zenooph (7/8/15)

Thank you very very much for my brand new shiny! 

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/15)

Also, @Alex has proven that he knows how to use a screwdriver and VG

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/8/15)

Zenooph said:


> Thank you very very much for my brand new shiny!
> 
> Sent from my mind


Congrats, well deserved - have been eyeing your works of art.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (7/8/15)

Thanks @Andre

Sent from my mind


----------



## Silver (7/8/15)

Well done @Zenooph !
Well deserved
Your coils are amazing


----------



## Zenooph (7/8/15)

Thank @Silver. I love the challenge of making each coil better than the previous one

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paulie (7/8/15)

Congrats @Zenooph Great coiling 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (7/8/15)

Congratulations @Zenooph, well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (8/8/15)

Well done @Zenooph 

And thanks guys for the new shiny

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

Nice one there @Zenooph


----------



## Willyza (8/8/15)

WoW @Alex they rolling in now
Well Done................

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (8/8/15)

Congratulations @Alex .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/8/15)

Well done @Alex!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/8/15)

Congrats on the new shiny @Alex .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/15)

@shaunnadan, you are always there to help fellow vapers in need, from replacement gear to going out of your way to help someone get their gear fixed. Your assistance and guidance is highly valued and greatly appreciated by all. The Awards Team would like to present you with the Dr. Vape medal to say thank you for all your efforts. Well done Shaun.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (9/8/15)

WoW what away to go 
@shaunnadan


----------



## Andre (9/8/15)

Oh yes. If ever a medal was deserved. Congrats @shaunnadan


----------



## Alex (9/8/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan  Well deserved.


----------



## Dubz (9/8/15)

Congrats @shaunnadan .


----------



## johan (9/8/15)

Congratulations @shaunnadan.


----------



## Alex (13/8/15)

We would like to congratulate @BigAnt for receiving the coil master award, check out this beauty

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/8/15)

Congrats @BigAnt. Love your vape porn. That octa is epic.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BigAnt (13/8/15)

Alex said:


> We would like to congratulate @BigAnt for receiving the coil master award, check out this beauty
> View attachment 33535


Thank you guys.
We couldn't have the VapeCon 2015 Coil Master winner not having the Medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Paulie (13/8/15)

BigAnt said:


> Thank you guys.
> We couldn't have the VapeCon 2015 Coil Master winner not having the Medal




Congrats bro!! Well Deserved!!! You are truly a master Coil Builder!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/8/15)

Well deserved @BigAnt! Unreal coils!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/8/15)

Well Done @BigAnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (13/8/15)

Congrats @BigAnt .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zenooph (13/8/15)

Well deserved @BigAnt

Sent from my mind

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## johan (13/8/15)

Good JOB @BigAnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/8/15)

Congrats on the long overdue medal @BigAnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DoubleD (13/8/15)

Congrats guys, all well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (14/8/15)

Nice 1 @BigAnt

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kimbo (27/8/15)

Oh WoW, and i did not even get a notification. Thank you for the VIP ribbon ESIGSSA

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (27/8/15)

Congrats @kimbo !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/8/15)

Congrats @kimbo, you definitely deserve that ribbon. Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/8/15)

Nice 1 @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (27/8/15)

Congratulations @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/8/15)

Congrats @kimbo .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (27/8/15)

Congratulations and well deserved @kimbo

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (27/8/15)

Well done @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (27/8/15)

Congrats @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## hands (27/8/15)

nice 1 @kimbo will have to call you Mr Kimbo from now on.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/8/15)

hands said:


> nice 1 @kimbo will have to call you Mr Kimbo from now on.


AND prolly address him using capital letters only..

Well done @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (27/8/15)

hands said:


> nice 1 @kimbo will have to call you Mr Kimbo from now on.


Standing on attention and talking in CAPS

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## PeterHarris (27/8/15)

well done on all the awards guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (27/8/15)

Congrats @kimbo buddy, well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (27/8/15)

kimbo said:


> Oh WoW, and i did not even get a notification. Thank you for the VIP ribbon ESIGSSA


@kimbo congrats on your V.I.P.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (27/8/15)

Alex said:


> We would like to congratulate @BigAnt for receiving the coil master award, check out this beauty
> View attachment 33535


@BigAnt you are a coil master!


----------



## SHiBBY (29/9/15)

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Sir Vape (29/9/15)

Congrats Kimbo


----------



## Alex (29/9/15)

Congrats @SHiBBY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Thanks @Alex


Congrats, well deserved - thanks for all your contributions.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (29/9/15)

Medals are really hard to receive on this forum


----------



## Silver (29/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Thanks @Alex



Well done @SHiBBY 
Dedicated member of note!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (29/9/15)

Congrats Guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (29/9/15)

Congrats @SHiBBY

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerharddP (29/9/15)

Well deserved guys...


----------



## SHiBBY (29/9/15)

Next I'm going for the DIY and coil medals. Got to step up my game and get some claptons going in this Goblin haha

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kev mac (30/9/15)

SHiBBY said:


> Thanks @Alex


 To the recent medal recipients, Good Show! Keep em shining.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (30/9/15)

Congrats @SHiBBY .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paulie (30/9/15)

Congrats guys well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Please join me in congratulating the finalists of the cloud blowing competition at the 28Nov15 ECIGSSA Vape Meet on their MASSIVE clouds!

They have been awarded *Cloud Chasing Legend Medals*. This is a very special medal awarded to those that know how to change the climate with their vape device 

@Oliver Barry
@Nox46 - bud, you need an avatar pic!
@Liza Flynn
@Michael 

Well done guys and girl! Wear your medals with pride!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Winner 7


----------



## PeterHarris (30/11/15)

yay - congratulations everyone! well deserved.


----------



## Marius Combrink (30/11/15)

Congratulations all you cloud chasers. Well done


----------



## rogue zombie (30/11/15)

Congrats and well done Y'ALL weather makers!


----------



## BumbleBee (30/11/15)

Well done to all you cloud makers


----------



## shaunnadan (30/11/15)

Nicely done guys ! Congrats


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/11/15)

Very well deserved bling there guys and gals ! I see the Jhb weather finally managed to recover this morning.


----------



## hands (30/11/15)

congrats to the cloud legends


----------



## Jakey (30/11/15)

i need to start working harder at this. the single medal of mine is starting to feel a bit lonely. she needs company.....


----------



## phanatik (30/11/15)

Jakey said:


> i need to start working harder at this. the single medal of mine is starting to feel a bit lonely. she needs company.....


Same here @Jakey


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

Rowan Francis said:


> Thanks @Matthee @Gizmo , i gotz shiney medals more !!


lol was hoping for a cloud blower medal hahahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Paulie (30/11/15)

Congrats on all the new medals all!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (1/12/15)

Well Done Guys


----------



## Redeemer (1/12/15)

Jakey said:


> i need to start working harder at this. the single medal of mine is starting to feel a bit lonely. she needs company.....


Be glad you have one @Jakey , wear it with pride bro!


----------



## WHITELABEL (1/12/15)

Anyone seen any medals lying around? I seem to have lost mine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/15)

Congrats to several members on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal

@MetalGearX 
@Clouder 
@Wyvern 

Thanks guys and girl for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (1/12/15)

Congrats @MetalGearX @Clouder @Wyvern .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Eequinox (1/12/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats to several members on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> @MetalGearX
> @Clouder
> ...


yay grats guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouder (1/12/15)

SCHUWEET! Thanx @Silver !

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wyvern (1/12/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats to several members on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> @MetalGearX
> @Clouder
> ...


Oh wow thanks guys that was unexpected 

Congrats guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BumbleBee (1/12/15)

Congrats guys, all well deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jakey (1/12/15)

Can we nominate people on here?


----------



## kev mac (2/12/15)

Silver said:


> Please join me in congratulating the finalists of the cloud blowing competition at the 28Nov15 ECIGSSA Vape Meet on their MASSIVE clouds!
> 
> They have been awarded *Cloud Chasing Legend Medals*. This is a very special medal awarded to those that know how to change the climate with their vape device
> 
> ...


Congrats to the new Cloud Kings!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (2/12/15)

Congratulations to @blujeenz for earning the DIY Expert medal, as well as the dedicated member award.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/12/15)

Alex said:


> Congratulations to @blujeenz for earning the DIY Expert medal, as well as the dedicated member award.



Congrats @blujeenz ! Wear them with pride


----------



## Willyza (2/12/15)

Silver said:


> @MetalGearX
> @Clouder
> @Wyvern


Congrats Guys


----------



## blujeenz (2/12/15)

Thanks @Silver and @Alex its like having an awesomely cool T shirt that doesnt wear out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (2/12/15)

Silver said:


> @Oliver Barry
> @Nox46
> @Liza Flynn
> @Michael


2 all the above 
Congrats

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MetalGearX (2/12/15)

Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kev mac (3/12/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats @blujeenz ! Wear them with pride


@blujeens ,way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (3/12/15)

Awesome guys. Grats


----------



## Silver (3/12/15)

Congrats to @Nimatek on being awarded the "Dedicated Member medal"
Thanks for your contributions

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dubz (3/12/15)

Congrats @Nimatek .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nimatek (3/12/15)

Oh hey look at that Hehehe, thx guys and girls for a great atmosphere here on the forums! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/12/15)

Congrats to all the new medal recipients! The Medal team have been busy while I've been away! All the medals are well deserved!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

A big congrats to @Marius Combrink for being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
Thanks Marius for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to @Marius Combrink for being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
> Thanks Marius for your contributions!


Whoop Whoop.
Thank you @Silver

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (4/12/15)

Congrats @Marius Combrink on your new shiny shiny.


----------



## Silver (4/12/15)

Marius Combrink said:


> Whoop Whoop.
> Thank you @Silver



Pleasure, 
but to let you know, its not just me, there is a whole Medals team behind the scenes made up of several of the Admin and Mod members.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marius Combrink (4/12/15)

Silver said:


> Pleasure,
> but to let you know, its not just me, there is a whole Medals team behind the scenes made up of several of the Admin and Mod members.


Well in that case 
Big thanks to the medals team.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/15)

Congrats to @Deckie on being awarded the Dedicated Member medal
Thanks Deckie for all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/12/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats to @Deckie on being awarded the Dedicated Member medal
> Thanks Deckie for all your contributions!



Congrats @Deckie! That's a special medal!


----------



## Dubz (6/12/15)

Congrats on the new shiny shiny @Deckie .


----------



## Deckie (6/12/15)

Thanks guys. Wow I'm stoked.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (8/12/15)

Congrats to all new medal winners


----------



## Redeemer (8/12/15)

I once upon a time had a medal... 
Took a break from the forums and lost it...


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> I once upon a time had a medal...
> Took a break from the forums and lost it...


Shew, sad story mate. 
Nobody likes to see a fallen veteran.
Good news is you'll probably be back up in no time.


----------



## Redeemer (8/12/15)

blujeenz said:


> Shew, sad story mate.
> Nobody likes to see a fallen veteran.
> Good news is you'll probably be back up in no time.


Veteran!? 
Of what?


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> Veteran!?
> Of what?



of forum chat/typing.


----------



## DaveH (8/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> I once upon a time had a medal...
> Took a break from the forums and lost it...


Well that's not cricket is it 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## blujeenz (8/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Well that's not cricket is it
> Dave



I agree, I'd rather have the medal instead of the 6 runs.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny @Redeemer

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (9/12/15)

@Redeemer
Well Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

Congrats @Redeemer .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (9/12/15)

Thank you for contributing @Petrus, you have been awarded a new Dedicated Member medal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (9/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny shiny @Petrus .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Petrus (9/12/15)

Thanks@Alex, Ecigssa Staff and my fellow vapers, I will wear my medal with pride.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## DaveH (9/12/15)

Redeemer said:


> I once upon a time had a medal...
> Took a break from the forums and lost it...


Try not to lose this one 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/12/15)

Congrats @Petrus 
Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex_123 (9/12/15)

Congrats @Petrus and @Redeemer !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nox46 (9/12/15)

Thanks @Silver That was totally unexpected. I'll get that avatar up asap

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (9/12/15)

Nox46 said:


> Thanks @Silver That was totally unexpected. I'll get that avatar up asap
> 
> Thanks guys



And what a avatar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/12/15)

Big congrats to @hyphen on being awarded the Dedicated Member medal
Thanks for your contributions hyphen, you have been here for a long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny shiny @hyphen .


----------



## BumbleBee (10/12/15)

Congrats on your new shinies @hyphen, and @Alex_123


----------



## Willyza (10/12/15)

Well Done Guys


----------



## hyphen (10/12/15)

I'd like to thank my parents , and everyone that helped me get here

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 6


----------



## blujeenz (10/12/15)

hyphen said:


> I'd like to thank my parents , and everyone that helped me get here


That and the serious bandit avatar just cracked me up. lol


----------



## Alex_123 (10/12/15)

Woohooo early weekend plus shiny badge. (Please dont be jelly and take it away)
Thanks to mods and all members! Will continue to contribute where I can, whenever I can.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## VapeDude (10/12/15)

Congrats to the soldiers climbing the ranks

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> And what a avatar


Hold on. Are Benfica avatars aloud?
I thought the rules were strictly 'Porto avatars only'



Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## OreO (12/12/15)

Well done to all the medallists

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deckie (12/12/15)

Congrats to everyone on your shinny stuff... Well done


----------



## DoubleD (12/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hold on. Are Benfica avatars aloud?
> I thought the rules were strictly 'Porto avatars only'
> 
> 
> ...



I thought only Sporting Lisbon was allowed  Im happy with all three

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/12/15)

DoubleD said:


> I thought only Sporting Lisbon was allowed  Im happy with all three


Don't joke. The mods will ban you for Sporting avatar 

Just kidding. They push good ball!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (15/12/15)

Congrats to @Pixstar on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
Thanks for your contributions @Pixstar !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/12/15)

Congrats @Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex_123 (15/12/15)

Congrats @Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (15/12/15)

Silver said:


> Congrats to @Pixstar on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
> Thanks for your contributions @Pixstar !


Oh wow!! Many thanks guys!
Thanks to this forum, it's dedicated members and admin for helping me quit the stinkies, now that deserves a life saving medal. Thank you!

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (15/12/15)

Nice 1
@Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (15/12/15)

@Pixstar congrats man

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny @Pixstar .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nox46 (15/12/15)

r0gue z0mbie said:


> Hold on. Are Benfica avatars aloud?
> I thought the rules were strictly 'Porto avatars only'
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Yiannaki (16/12/15)

@Rebel : thank you for all your contributions to the forum so far

We have awarded you the dedicated member medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/12/15)

Congrats @Rebel 
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (16/12/15)

Yiannaki said:


> @Rebel : thank you for all your contributions to the forum so far
> 
> We have awarded you the dedicated member medal


Congrats @Rebel!


----------



## Rebel (16/12/15)

Wow, thanks. This forum ROCKS!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (16/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny @Rebel .


----------



## BumbleBee (17/12/15)

Congrats @Rebel


----------



## Deckie (17/12/15)

Congrats @Rebel


----------



## Marzuq (17/12/15)

congrats @Ohmen 
that shiny is looking good.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/12/15)

Nice 1 @Rebel


----------



## Alex (17/12/15)

I'm pleased to announce that @Kuhlkatz has been awarded a well deserved medal for always being there to welcome and help out the new guys.

Congratulations on receiving the noob friendly award.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/12/15)

Well done @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (17/12/15)

Alex said:


> I'm pleased to announce that @Kuhlkatz has been awarded a well deserved medal for always being there to welcome and help out the new guys.
> 
> Congratulations on receiving the noob friendly award.


Congrats @Kuhlkatz! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/12/15)

Oooh, new shinies ! Thanks @Alex the team, and all you guys and gals that make this a fun family.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## OreO (17/12/15)

@Kuhlkatz congrats man

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (17/12/15)

Congrats @Ohmen and @Kuhlkatz, well deserved guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (17/12/15)

Well done EcigSA team and congrats to the new medal members 

You've got to love this forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (17/12/15)

Congrats @Kuhlkatz .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/12/15)

Big congrats @Kuhlkatz and so well deserved!
There are times, even late at night when you type out the most awesome explanations to difficult questions
Thanks for all your support !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/15)

Congrats to @John on getting the "Dedicated Member" medal
Thanks John for your support - over 1 year of service as well !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (29/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny @John .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/12/15)

@John is from "Debben" so I am assuming he is getting ready to go to the vapemeet

Alas, he is not on the RSVP list - mmmm... @John, if you read this, try go unless you have a good reason why you cant make it!


----------



## Paulie (29/12/15)

Congrats guys


----------



## Willyza (29/12/15)

Congrats... 
@Kuhlkatz 
@John

Nice 1 Guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/12/15)

Congrats @John !


----------



## BumbleBee (31/12/15)

Congrats @DaveH on your new Dedicated Member Medal, you've certainly earned it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (31/12/15)

Wow! Thank you @BumbleBee and the Medal Team.
Not sure what I have done to deserve it but I shall wear it with pride - Thank you all

Dave

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (31/12/15)

Congrats on your new shiny @DaveH .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/12/15)

well done @DaveH

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

DaveH said:


> Wow! Thank you @BumbleBee and the Medal Team.
> Not sure what I have done to deserve it but I shall wear it with pride - Thank you all
> 
> Dave



@DaveH - you have been a dedicated member since the 8th of October and have contributed greatly. That's what you've done and we recognise and thank you for that.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Neal (31/12/15)

Well done @DaveH, I really enjoy sense of humour in your posts.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## DaveH (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> @DaveH - you have been a dedicated member since the 8th of October and have contributed greatly. That's what you've done and we recognise and thank you for that.



Thank you @Silver for your kind words, just to say I could not have accomplished any of this without this forum and it's members. 
My thanks to the forum and it's members.
Dave

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

When is a comp happening in PE?


----------



## DoubleD (31/12/15)

@DaveH Congrats bud, well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> When is a comp happening in PE?



Hi @shaun patrick - what comp are you talking about?
FYI - This is the forum medals thread where we discuss various forum medals that have been awarded


----------



## Nightwalker (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @shaun patrick - what comp are you talking about?
> FYI - This is the forum medals thread where we discuss various forum medals that have been awarded


Some people got cloud chasing medals. So I was wondering if you are doing one in PE


----------



## Silver (31/12/15)

shaun patrick said:


> Some people got cloud chasing medals. So I was wondering if you are doing one in PE



Oh ok, cool! Now I understand, lol
Cloud legend medals are awarded to those members who we know are capable of immense clouds. Either through photos they post or through witnessing their clouds in person or at cloud competitions. 

The medals awarded recently were based on some epic clouds witnessed at the last ECiGSSA JHB vape meet at the end of November.

We dont have any plans in the immediate future to hold such a vape meet and cloud blowing competition in PE but perhaps in time...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DaveH (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> We dont have any plans in the immediate future to hold such a vape meet and cloud blowing competition in PE but perhaps in time...


Well .......... that is a bit of a blow. 
Dave

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Eequinox (31/12/15)

Silver said:


> Oh ok, cool! Now I understand, lol
> Cloud legend medals are awarded to those members who we know are capable of immense clouds. Either through photos they post or through witnessing their clouds in person or at cloud competitions.
> 
> The medals awarded recently were based on some epic clouds witnessed at the last ECiGSSA JHB vape meet at the end of November.
> ...


bummer i lost out on mine darn it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Silver (11/1/16)

Congrats to @Lingogrey on getting the "Dedicated Member" medal

Thanks for all your support and insightful posts Lingogrey

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/1/16)

Congrats on your new shiny @Lingogrey .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats to @Lingogrey on getting the "Dedicated Member" medal
> 
> Thanks for all your support and insightful posts Lingogrey


Thank you @Silver ! I do appreciate it and I'm privileged to take part in this wonderful forum

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Dubz said:


> Congrats on your new shiny @Lingogrey .





Dubz said:


> Congrats on your new shiny @Lingogrey .


Thank you @Dubz !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nightwalker (11/1/16)

Congrats @Lingogrey

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

shaun patrick said:


> Congrats @Lingogrey


Thank you @shaun patrick !


----------



## Willyza (11/1/16)

Well Done Dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Willyza said:


> Well Done Dude


Thanks @Willyza !


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Congrats @Lingogrey. More than deserved. Your posts are of the most informed and most helpful I have come across in a long while. You must have a photographic memory or the best filing system ever!

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Andre said:


> Congrats @Lingogrey. More than deserved. Your posts are of the most informed and most helpful I have come across in a long while. You must have a photographic memory or the best filing system ever!


Thank you @Andre ! Coming from you (whose contributions on the forum are by far amongst those that I've learnt the most from), that means a lot to me. Haha - I'm a terribly disorganized person and have no filing system, but my memory's still OK

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike (11/1/16)

You're a smart cookie @Lingogrey

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Mike said:


> You're a smart cookie @Lingogrey


Not too dof yourself @Mike

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Wyvern (11/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats to @Lingogrey on getting the "Dedicated Member" medal
> Thanks for all your support and insightful posts Lingogrey


@Lingogrey 
And thank you for all the help. Without your advice (I still have the whole pm printed) I would have gotten lost at the start of my journey. I have piffed the istick I bought from you to my mum and the pen has gone to a friend who never smoked but she loves the taste of vaping so she has that device since my mod is to much for her. I have her on 0nic and she is loving it.
You deserve this more than I do!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (11/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> @Lingogrey
> And thank you for all the help. Without your advice (I still have the whole pm printed) I would have gotten lost at the start of my journey. I have piffed the istick I bought from you to my mum and the pen has gone to a friend who never smoked but she loves the taste of vaping so she has that device since my mod is to much for her. I have her on 0nic and she is loving it.
> You deserve this more than I do!


But you certainly do deserve it too

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Wyvern said:


> @Lingogrey
> And thank you for all the help. Without your advice (I still have the whole pm printed) I would have gotten lost at the start of my journey. I have piffed the istick I bought from you to my mum and the pen has gone to a friend who never smoked but she loves the taste of vaping so she has that device since my mod is to much for her. I have her on 0nic and she is loving it.
> You deserve this more than I do!


Pleasure @Wyvern and thanks ! I disagree with your last statement, though. When I sent those PM's and the little devices not too long ago, I honestly had no idea that it would play a small part in 'unleashing the (vape-)dragon' , but I'm honored to could have played that little part. You have a passion for (and knowledge of) vaping and especially for juices that I (and I'm sure many others as well) find inspiring.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (11/1/16)

congrats @Lingogrey on your medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Wyvern (11/1/16)

Ok we need a blushing rating as well dammit!

Its because you all make this understandable to someone who needs laymens terms to figure out concepts. I wouldnt be here today if it wasnt for all the advice and help. And as for juices - ek is mos vol stront en fiemies so juices is my downfall I am EXTREMELY fussy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (11/1/16)

Paulie said:


> congrats @Lingogrey on your medal


Thank you @Paulie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (12/1/16)

The members of Ecigssa are the heart and soul of this amazing community.

Without all of your wonderful contributions, this forum would just be an empty shell.

The member of the month award is a way to recognise the impact and insightful contributions made by a specific member over the last month.

This month's member of the month is someone who has been a part of the Ecigssa family for quite some time.

He started off as a newbie vaper, like many of us but he quickly worked up to an Elite Vaper in no time.

He's a vaping enthusiast, and this reflects so prominently in all his posts.

He has contributed a great deal to the forum, and especially in the DIY e juice section where he has shared so many helpful tips, recipes and advice.

Our member of the month is @r0gue z0mbie 

Thank you for all your contributions

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/1/16)

Congrats @r0gue z0mbie! Member of the Month award rocks... as do you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (12/1/16)

Yiannaki said:


> The members of Ecigssa are the heart and soul of this amazing community.
> 
> Without all of your wonderful contributions, this forum would just be an empty shell.
> 
> ...


Stellar choice. Congrats @r0gue z0mbie ! Very much deserved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mike (12/1/16)

Long overdue man  Well deserved!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (12/1/16)

Yiannaki said:


> The members of Ecigssa are the heart and soul of this amazing community.
> 
> Without all of your wonderful contributions, this forum would just be an empty shell.
> 
> ...


Congrats man! Well Deserved!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/1/16)

Congrats @r0gue z0mbie 
Thanks for your amazing support over a long time.
Very well deserved.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (12/1/16)

@rogue zombie

Well done man

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Marzuq (12/1/16)

excellent contribution and a very deserved member of the month award @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/1/16)

Great stuff. Congrats @r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/1/16)

Great stuff @r0gue z0mbie .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (12/1/16)

Congrats @r0gue z0mbie !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

Oh wow, awesome!

Thank you to the mod team, and to you all for your kind words. I do appreciate it, and you all!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## BumbleBee (12/1/16)

@rogue zombie you rock man, well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (12/1/16)

@rogue zombie

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## rogue zombie (12/1/16)

Lol 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## hands (12/1/16)

congrats to all the new medal owners

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/1/16)

Congratulations @wiesbang on your new shiny 

Your dedication shines brightly

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Metal Liz (13/1/16)

Shjoe so many medals awarded in the time I've been gone! Well done to each and every one!! keep the Vape & Ecigssa flags flying high!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shabbar (13/1/16)

welcome back @Metal Liz

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## wiesbang (13/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Congratulations @wiesbang on your new shiny
> 
> Your dedication shines brightly


O, thank you very much

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lingogrey (13/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Congratulations @wiesbang on your new shiny
> 
> Your dedication shines brightly


Congrats @wiesbang !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (13/1/16)

Nice to see @Metal Liz back 

Congrats @wiesbang

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/1/16)

Congrats to @Philip who has earned a dedicated member medal.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

Congrats @Philip on your new shiny .


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Congrats @Philip


----------



## Nimatek (14/1/16)

Congrats @Philip !


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Congrats to both @Philip and @wiesbang on your medals.
Very well deserved
Thanks for all the support!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (14/1/16)

Nice 1 @Philip and @wiesbang

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (14/1/16)

@r0gue z0mbie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/1/16)

Well done @CloudmanJHB on getting the Dedicated Member Medal!

And for finally inteoducing yourself in the Introduce yourself thread!!

Thanks for all the support and contributions

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (14/1/16)

Congrats @CloudmanJHB .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (14/1/16)

Congrats @CloudmanJHB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats to @Pixstar on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
> Thanks for your contributions @Pixstar !


@Pixstar way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kev mac (15/1/16)

OreO said:


> @Kuhlkatz congrats man
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


Congrats to Cloudman JHB and Kuhlkatz,wear em' well.

Reactions: Thanks 2 | Useful 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/1/16)

Congrats @CloudmanJHB!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (15/1/16)

Silver said:


> Well done @CloudmanJHB on getting the Dedicated Member Medal!
> 
> And for finally inteoducing yourself in the Introduce yourself thread!!
> 
> Thanks for all the support and contributions



Thanks @Silver, super unexpected and greatly appreciated ! 
It's truly not hard at all with such an amazing bunch of people and an incredible forum 

...thanks all

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Metal Liz (15/1/16)

Congrats @CloudmanJHB on your new shiny

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (15/1/16)

Congrats to @4RML on getting the Dedicated Member Medal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/1/16)

Congrats to you @4RML 
Thanks for all the support
And i love your avatar pic!!


----------



## Alex (15/1/16)

Well done @4RML


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/1/16)

Congrats to all the new medal recipients! You guys are the life blood of the forum! You all rock!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML (16/1/16)

Yaaaay

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marzuq (17/1/16)

Well done @Attie 
Sporting some new bling.
Wear it proud!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Congrats @Attie 
Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/1/16)

Congrats @Attie .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Attie (17/1/16)

Thank you guys

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (17/1/16)

@Marzuq i don't see @Attie s bling...

Edit* see it now

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Attie (17/1/16)

There she is now

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (17/1/16)

Dubz said:


> @Marzuq i don't see @Attie s bling...



Thanks for pointing that out @Dubz !

Its there now...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Pixstar (17/1/16)

Attie said:


> There she is now


Shew, thank goodness, I was scouring the classifieds section already

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## BumbleBee (17/1/16)

Congrats @4RML & @Attie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (18/1/16)

This is a shoutout to @ConradS who has been awarded with a Dedicated member medal. Very well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Marzuq (18/1/16)

congrats @ConradS

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Well done @ConradS 
Thanks for all the support!


----------



## Dubz (18/1/16)

Congrats @ConradS .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/1/16)

Congrats @ConradS! Dedicated members ROCK!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

Congratulations @ConradS, well done man


----------



## Robert Howes (18/1/16)

Do I get the big fish medal? Congrats guys.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ConradS (18/1/16)

Thanks guys, I appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/1/16)

ConradS said:


> Thanks guys, I appreciate it!



Congrats bud, well deserved


----------



## Metal Liz (18/1/16)

Congrats to all our members that received new shinies over the last couple of days  Yup, you guys ROCK!!!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/1/16)

Wow, quite a few outstanding gratz's are in order, but better late than never :
@rogue zombie for Member of the month - very well deserved with all your contributions.
Then the rest of the members sporting their dedication shinies @Lingogrey , @wiesbang , @Philip , @CloudmanJHB , @4RML , @Attie and @ConradS .

Congrats guys and girls!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Yiannaki (18/1/16)

Congratulations to @Cespian for being awarded the dedicated member medal  184 posts and counting. Keep it up bud

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/1/16)

Congrats @Cespian
Thanks for all the support - great stuff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DoubleD (18/1/16)

Congrats @Cespian

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (18/1/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Congratulations to @Cespian for being awarded the dedicated member medal  184 posts and counting. Keep it up bud





Silver said:


> Congrats @Cespian
> Thanks for all the support - great stuff


Congrats @Cespian  I enjoy your posts !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

Awww thanks guys! Really appreciate it. You guys are awesome and this forum has become my virtual home. 
Learnt invaluable stuff on here and the learning hasn't stopped (from the time I was a lurker )

PS. Thanks @Lingogrey, I enjoy my posts too  (Just kidding, I really do enjoy your write-ups as well, always well written and informative)

Now off to the pharmacy to find a big enough needle to deflate this head of mine...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Cespian (18/1/16)

Yiannaki said:


> Congratulations to @Cespian for being awarded the dedicated member medal  184 posts and counting. Keep it up bud



186

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (18/1/16)

Congrats @Cespian . Your new shiny looks good on you .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (18/1/16)

Congrats @Cespian

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (18/1/16)

Congrats @Cespian , that's a 'beardiful' shiny you got there

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (18/1/16)

Congrats @Cespian...

And sorry I missed a few. But big up to all you

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/1/16)

Let's all join in and congratulate @Buan Stanley on his shiny new medal! Congrats! Well earned!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## 4RML (20/1/16)

Congrats @Buan Stanley , it's a good feeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/16)

Congrats on the medal @Buan Stanley - and thanks for all the support


----------



## Dubz (20/1/16)

Congrats @Buan Stanley .


----------



## Willyza (20/1/16)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (20/1/16)

Congrats @Buan Stanley


----------



## DoubleD (20/1/16)

Congrats @Buan Stanley


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/1/16)

Congrats @Buan Stanley !


----------



## Silver (30/1/16)

Congrats to @Khan83 on being awarded the "Dedicated Member" medal
Well done and well deserved
Thanks for the dedication and for your contributions

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (30/1/16)

Congrats @Khan83 .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## 4RML (30/1/16)

Happy days , congrats@ Khan83.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

congrats @Khan83 its well deserved.
...and if there's a sympathetic clown award, they can probably pin that one on you too.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Nimatek (30/1/16)

Congratulations khan83! 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (30/1/16)

Congrats @Khan83

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (30/1/16)

Congratulations @Khan83

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Khan83 (30/1/16)

Awh thanks guys . Kind of hard not wanting to be part of this forum with all you awesome folks around.

The vaping experience wouldn't be half as much fun were it not for this community to share it with

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Khan83 (30/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> congrats @Khan83 its well deserved.
> ...and if there's a sympathetic clown award, they can probably pin that one on you too.
> View attachment 44447


Bwahaha.......you forgot to draw in a mod & some clouds


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/1/16)

Congrats @Khan83 !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (30/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Bwahaha.......you forgot to draw in a mod & some clouds


It was sposed to be an award not a portrait.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/16)

Well done @Stosta on your new Dedicated Member medal, wear it with pride, you've earned it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

new shiny medal !!! congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cespian (31/1/16)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/1/16)

Congrats on your new shiny @Stosta .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

All Dedicated Members really *ROCK*! The life blood of the forum are new members and especially ones that partake! Anyone with this medal is a *VIP*!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Congrats @Stosta 
from one *VIP* to another brother, welcome to the *VIP* lounge man.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/16)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Neal (31/1/16)

Big congrats to all recipients of Ecigssa honours, well done and well deserved. Damn, must get myself one of those medals someday...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/1/16)

And we have another *VIP* joining the Dedicated Member medals! Congrats @Neal!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

Neal said:


> Big congrats to all recipients of Ecigssa honours, well done and well deserved. Damn, must get myself one of those medals someday...



@Neal
wishes do come true after all...

congrats on the shiny buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/1/16)

Well done @Neal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (31/1/16)

Well done @Neal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Congrats @Neal 
Related to Nostradamus at all?

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Bwahaha.......you forgot to draw in a mod & some clouds



Im very sorry @Khan83 I got you mixed up with the proper clown, you sir, play a relatively normal game. 
The real clown I was thinking of was in fact young @Cespian as evidenced by the below post.
I guess I suffered a brain fart between the post and my keyboard. 


Cespian said:


> View attachment 44417



Michael Hockey said: ↑
Currently unemployed!



, zero vape budget!

Cespian said:
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cespian (31/1/16)

Well deserved @Neal ... congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (31/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im very sorry @Khan83 I got you mixed up with the proper clown, you sir, play a relatively normal game.
> The real clown I was thinking of was in fact young @Cespian as evidenced by the below post.
> I guess I suffered a brain fart between the post and my keyboard.
> 
> ...




Not sure if its a good thing being dubbed "the real clown"... but I shall accept it as a compliment. Thanks.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Neal (31/1/16)

Guys, am honoured, stoked and completely chuffed. I love this forum, I love vaping, and the two go hand in hand. Such helpful and cool people here. Timing of award is fantastic, as I was recently diagnosed as a violent schizophrenic and have spent days beating myself up as I did not have a medal.

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Khan83 (31/1/16)

blujeenz said:


> Im very sorry @Khan83 I got you mixed up with the proper clown, you sir, play a relatively normal game.
> The real clown I was thinking of was in fact young @Cespian as evidenced by the below post.
> I guess I suffered a brain fart between the post and my keyboard.
> 
> ...


Dude are you pulling a Steve Harvey on @Cespian & me. Crowning the wrong clown

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/16)

Neal said:


> Guys, am honoured, stoked and completely chuffed. I love this forum, I love vaping, and the two go hand in hand. Such helpful and cool people here. Timing of award is fantastic, as I was recently diagnosed as a violent schizophrenic and have spent days beating myself up as I did not have a medal.


I was going to rate your post as "funny" but after careful consideration I'm just going to place your medal gently on the table and quietly sneak out the back door

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> I was going to rate your post as "funny" but after careful consideration I'm just going to place your medal gently on the table and quietly sneak out the back door



leave the money on the counter and sneak out the back door without being noticed.... that sounds familiar

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (31/1/16)

shaunnadan said:


> leave the money on the counter and sneak out the back door without being noticed.... that sounds familiar


Wait, what?! Where did I leave money


----------



## shaunnadan (31/1/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Wait, what?! Where did I leave money



hahahaha

maybe it was me then


----------



## blujeenz (31/1/16)

Khan83 said:


> Dude are you pulling a Steve Harvey on @Cespian & me. Crowning the wrong clown


Steve "blujeenz" Harvey, thats me, although totally unintentional. 



Cespian said:


> Not sure if its a good thing being dubbed "the real clown"... but I shall accept it as a compliment. Thanks.


I enjoy your humour, well timed and appropiate and softens life's knocks.
I still LOL at Gollum dishing out hugs.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (31/1/16)

Congrats @Neal .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/1/16)

Congrats @Stosta and @Neal !

Some well-deserved bling there ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Congrats @Stosta and @Neal on your dedicated member medals!
Very well deserved
Thanks for all the support and contributions.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Stosta (1/2/16)

So chuffed!

Thanks guys, this forum has really become a big part of my life (and a large reason for my poverty!). You're all amazing!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (1/2/16)

Well Done @Stosta and @Neal

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## CloudmanJHB (1/2/16)

Congrats peeps of dedication.


----------



## Alex (1/2/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin for receiving the dedicated member award.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (1/2/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (1/2/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin, well done mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (1/2/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GlacieredPyro (1/2/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin and all the other new medal owners!
The community is growing steadily and with good quality members.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

Congrats @Blu_Marlin your inputs add value and its a well deserved shiny.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

Well done @Blu_Marlin

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (1/2/16)

Nice one @Blu_Marlin 

Definitely dedicated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/2/16)

And another medal is awarded. This one goes to @blujeenz, thanks for being there for the new guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (1/2/16)

Well done @Blu_Marlin and @blujeenz

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## BumbleBee (1/2/16)

Congratulations @blujeenz That is a very well earned award, thank you for all your contributions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (1/2/16)

@blujeenz a new shiny !!!!! congrats buddy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (1/2/16)

Excellent stuff @blujeenz, congrats brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (1/2/16)

Congrats to @Stosta, @Neal, @Blu_Marlin and @blujeenz ! All very well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Well done @Blu_Marlin 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/2/16)

Big congrats to you @blujeenz on the noob friendly medal
This is a special one.

Its people like you that make new members feel so comfortable !

Thanks for all you do

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (1/2/16)

Congrats @blujeenz . Well deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (1/2/16)

I wasnt expecting this and didnt have my acceptance speech, so without sounding like a queen at the oscars, _*Thanks Kindly*_ to the mods behind the medal, also to my fellow vapers for the 'grats and wishes.

...and also folk like @Dubz @Lingogrey @Kuhlkatz for showing how its done.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/2/16)

@blujeenz you rock !!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/2/16)

Congratz @Blu_Marlin !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/2/16)

blujeenz said:


> I wasnt expecting this and didnt have my acceptance speech, so without sounding like a queen at the oscars, _*Thanks Kindly*_ to the mods behind the medal, also to my fellow vapers for the 'grats and wishes.



Gratz @blujeenz ! Very well deserved too. 
Oh, thanks for the mention, but it's not like any of us was holding a gun to your head - you only have yourself to blame  

P.S. That medal - It's a bit like working in the hospitality industry. Making new guests feel welcome and hoping they would extend their stay or pop around again soon because YOU think it's worth staying here instead of finding other lodging. Big ups for that...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (2/2/16)

Well done @blujeenz on your medal 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/2/16)

Well done @blujeenz .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (2/2/16)

Well done @bluejeenz  !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/2/16)

Congrats @blujeenz! Much deserved medal!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## CloudmanJHB (2/2/16)

Well done @blujeenz

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blu_Marlin (2/2/16)

Yay a shiny for me. Thank you ladies and gentlemen. I`d like to thank my parents for the direction in life, bringing me to where I am right now.........Oh wait wrong speech. Seriously though I`ve never sought commendations for things that I do in life, work and family included, but I cant help having a big smile on my face right now. ECIGSSA and all the people here make this forum rock. I`ve come to the realisation that giving up the smokes is not hard, staying off is the hard part and that is where this forum comes in as the greatest support group ever.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Alex (12/2/16)

Congratulations @WARMACHINE for earning a new medal.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO (12/2/16)

@WARMACHINE

Congrats man. New shiny badge

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

WOW....thanks admin and mods.....didn't see that coming. I got some bling, bling

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (12/2/16)

Achievement Unlocked @WARMACHINE !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE ! Enjoy the bling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (12/2/16)

grats bro @WARMACHINE, wear your new medal with pride

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE you deserve it!
Now who I got to sleep with to get a medal too?  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (12/2/16)

@WARMACHINE 

yay!!! a new shiny medal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Congrats @WARMACHINE you deserve it!
> Now who I got to sleep with to get a medal too?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Shaq

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Cespian said:


> Shaq
> 
> View attachment 45745


Fine, tell Shaq to PM me

Reactions: Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Alex (12/2/16)

Congrats @Greyz, for you too have earned a medal today, must be Friday mood or something 



Keep being awesome.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Greyz (12/2/16)

Alex said:


> Congrats @Greyz, for you too have earned a medal today, must be Friday mood or something
> View attachment 45746
> 
> 
> Keep being awesome.


Woooooohoooooooo thanks Alex 
Disclaimer: I didn't sleep with Alex!

Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Cespian (12/2/16)

Woah, Shaq does his business quickly 

Congrats @Greyz

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Lingogrey (12/2/16)

Congrats @WARMACHINE !

Congrats @Greyz !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/16)

Greyz said:


> Woooooohoooooooo thanks Alex
> Disclaimer: I didn't sleep with Alex!



Gratz @Greyz ! I SO wanted to click the 'Disagree' button

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/2/16)

Congrats @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (13/2/16)

@Greyz it seems you did a good job with Shaq, I hope you enjoyed it as much as he did i'm sure.
Grats bro on the nice blingz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/2/16)

Nice One

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/2/16)

Congrats on the new shiney @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (13/2/16)

Congrats @Greyz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Christos (13/2/16)

I don't know if I can nominate sombody for a medal but I nominate @Ezekiel for his awesome advice on TC time and time again!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4


----------



## Ezekiel (14/2/16)

Christos said:


> I don't know if I can nominate sombody for a medal but I nominate @Ezekiel for his awesome advice on TC time and time again!


Haha @Christos! Appreciate the compliment, but youre making me feel ba since Ive been planning to write another guide for weeks now but to no avail! Thanks - think you just made my day!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

i won't be subtle, I need to up skillz to get me some bling - gonna buy three different mods that I use daily, gonna start building sick coils etc... I want bling, it just looks so sexy


----------



## shaunnadan (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i won't be subtle, I need to up skillz to get me some bling - gonna buy three different mods that I use daily, gonna start building sick coils etc... I want bling, it just looks so sexy



thats the way !


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

NewOobY said:


> i won't be subtle, I need to up skillz to get me some bling - gonna buy three different mods that I use daily, gonna start building sick coils etc... I want bling, it just looks so sexy



That's not enough to get a shiney mate. You going to have to sleep with Shaq if you want to rock the bling!


Tell Shaq I said "Hi"

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

Greyz said:


> That's not enough to get a shiney mate. You going to have to sleep with Shaq if you want to rock the bling!
> View attachment 46213
> 
> Tell Shaq I said "Hi"



Lol that scares me in all honesty - but hey you survived

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

Congrats to all the medalists....How do I get one?


----------



## Alex (19/2/16)

Congrats @NewOobY :

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

ahh what!!! woot woot. Awesome-ness bask in my blingz  <-- not subtle

Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (19/2/16)

And another congratulations to @Waine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY (19/2/16)

grats bro @Waine wear it wiff pride

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (19/2/16)

Congrats to @Waine and @NewOobY on the new shinies.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Waine said:


> Congrats to all the medalists....How do I get one?


Click here for your Shiny Medal

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Greyz (19/2/16)

Congrats @NewOobY and @Waine on your new Medals.
Damn you guys finished off Shaq in record time! That alone deserves a Medal!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Waine (19/2/16)

Yaaay! Thanks for my first medal EcigSA! I am so happy!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO (19/2/16)

Greyz said:


> That's not enough to get a shiney mate. You going to have to sleep with Shaq if you want to rock the bling!
> View attachment 46213
> 
> Tell Shaq I said "Hi"


Lolz shaq attack up in the thread   .

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## rogue zombie (19/2/16)

Congrats @Waine and @NewOobY

I for one have certainly enjoyed yours company here

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (19/2/16)

Christos said:


> I don't know if I can nominate sombody for a medal but I nominate @Ezekiel for his awesome advice on TC time and time again!


Calling @Silver @Alex @Rob Fisher we have a number of liked and agree clicks. Can we do something about this?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (19/2/16)

Congrats all the medalists!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/2/16)

Congrats to @Waine and @NewOobY, nice bling !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

Congrats on your new awards @Waine and @NewOobY, well done guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/2/16)

And @Ezekiel for your outstanding contributions we are very pleased to award you the Dedicated Member medal

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/2/16)

Gratz with the shinies @Waine and @NewOobY ! Ooh, @Ezekiel too - gratz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/2/16)

Congrats @Ezekiel

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ezekiel (19/2/16)

Heeeeey!!! Thats awesome! Thank you very much everyone!! And thanks @Christos for the nomination/recommendation!!   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Lingogrey (19/2/16)

BumbleBee said:


> And @Ezekiel for your outstanding contributions we are very pleased to award you the Dedicated Member medal


Congrats @Ezekiel ! Every one of your posts that I've read have been absolutely worth reading

Reactions: Agree 9


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/2/16)

Well Done @Ezekiel


----------



## Neal (20/2/16)

Big congrats @Ezekiel, really impressed with your depth of knowledge. Congrats @Waine and @NewOobY also, well deserved guys.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/2/16)

Congrats @Waine @NewOobY and @Ezekiel .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/2/16)

It is with much fanfare that I announce a few more recipients of the coveted dedicated member medal 
@Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO Well done!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (22/2/16)

Nice one @Ezekiel 

Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (22/2/16)

Well done guys 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (22/2/16)

Awesome stuff guys!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## jguile415 (22/2/16)

Alex said:


> It is with much fanfare that I announce a few more recipients of the coveted dedicated member medal
> @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO Well done!
> View attachment 46431


Wow!! thanks so much

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (22/2/16)

Congrats and well done guys.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## OreO (22/2/16)

Lol guys. Im saying well done to the other guys and i didnt see my name there     . 
Thanks to the mods. I hope i have added to the forum even if its only a little bit.



Alex said:


> It is with much fanfare that I announce a few more recipients of the coveted dedicated member medal
> @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO Well done!
> View attachment 46431




Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cespian (22/2/16)

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/16)

OreO said:


> Lol guys. Im saying well done to the other guys and i didnt see my name there     .
> Thanks to the mods. I hope i have added to the forum even if its only a little bit.


You certainly have. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (22/2/16)

Congrats guys .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/16)

Congratulations @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO !

Some well deserved bling there guys !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (22/2/16)

@Alex @Neal @Cespian @Kuhlkatz @Dubz @Stosta
Thanks alot guys for the bling. Very much appreciated but I have to say I'm only on the forum so much because of all the awesome vapers always ready to help another fellow vaper out with info.
And too all the mods on the forum yous guys rock for running such a awesome site.... Big up too yous...
Vape on...

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## NewOobY (22/2/16)

well done @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO all very well deserved

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (22/2/16)

Alex said:


> It is with much fanfare that I announce a few more recipients of the coveted dedicated member medal
> @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO Well done!
> View attachment 46431


Well done guys....you make this forum what it is.....AWESome

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/2/16)

Well done on the medals all you awesome people

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/2/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Thanks alot guys for the bling. Very much appreciated but I have to say I'm only on the forum so much because of all the awesome vapers always ready to help another fellow vaper out with info.



Not my original words, as someone else said it before : No. Thank YOU all.
It's not just 'being on the forum' so much - we are all 'guilty' of that  . It's more to do with 'interacting' on the forum and giving an opinion, feedback or assistance. Even if you think you don't contribute 'top-notch' advice yourself, others appreciate the friendly interaction or the fact that you just voice things based on your own experience, or just give them a simple note of encouragement.

This may predominantly be a Vaping Forum, but even contributions in the Off-Topic section has a staunch following. The way people interact on here is much more natural and chilled than anywhere else I have seen, which is what makes this place and it's members unique.
On top of this all, Vape Meets allows you to meet members and interact socially, put faces to names, and in my opinion this tends to create less 'keyboard warriors'.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Lingogrey (22/2/16)

Big ups to @OreO , @jguile415 , @theyettie , @Clouds4Days and @Nightwalker

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/2/16)

Congrats to @OreO , @jguile415 , @theyettie , @Clouds4Days and @Nightwalker... Dedicated Member is a special Medal always!  You all rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (22/2/16)

@Alex @Neal @Cespian @Kuhlkatz @Dubz @Stosta
Ty guys very much. I've been eyeballing all the lucky guys and now I got one, I'm a happy camper. Its amazing how good this feels. You guys rock.
Thanx to all for all the information and helpful can do attitude.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Greyz (23/2/16)

Well done to all the new Dedicated Members, @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO, and thank you for all your contributions. I know I have learned from you all.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

Congrats on your medal @Ezekiel - thank you for all your amazing contributions - they have been most informative and just so interesting. Well deserved medal indeed

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/2/16)

And a big congrats to the new dedicated member medal awardees @Clouds4Days, @jguile415, @Nightwalker, @theyettie and @OreO 

As @Kuhlkatz summed up, its not just the quantity but the quality of interaction which makes this such a special place. 

Since ECIGSSA I have spent far less time on other platforms (facebook etc) and Admin duties aside, if I am not able to be on here for a day I start feeling withdrawal symptoms big time - similar to not vaping. Lol.

The dedicated members on this forum are the true rock stars of this place and make it what it is. Thanks for all your friendly and helpful conributions guys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 1


----------



## theyettie (23/2/16)

Thanks guys, it's a privilege to be part of this forum and a great honour to receive this medal. This forum is the personification of what the vaping community is all about. May this never change. Wish I could attend the vape meet on 5 March, but my son (4years old) will be trying his hand at athletics and I am the boerewors braaier for the day. Hopefully I am able to attend the next one, would love to meet the guys behind the avatars.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (23/2/16)

theyettie said:


> Thanks guys, it's a privilege to be part of this forum and a great honour to receive this medal. This forum is the personification of what the vaping community is all about. May this never change. Wish I could attend the vape meet on 5 March, but my son (4years old) will be trying his hand at athletics and I am the boerewors braaier for the day. Hopefully I am able to attend the next one, would love to meet the guys behind the avatars.



And it's a pleasure having you here @theyettie, just make sure not to burn the wors, cause we would definitely miss you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/3/16)

Huge congrats to @Vapington ! The coveted *Dedicated Member* medal has been awarded for his dedication to this community. 



Disclaimer: No juice has changed hands for this award, he did it all by himself

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Huge congrats to @Vapington ! The coveted *Dedicated Member* medal has been awarded for his dedication to this community.
> View attachment 47185
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: No juice has changed hands for this award, he did it all by himself


It feels like you got cheated if no juice changed hands.


----------



## Nightwalker (2/3/16)

Congrats dude. Welcome aboard

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (2/3/16)

@Vapington

Well done bro

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (2/3/16)

Christos said:


> It feels like you got cheated if no juice changed hands.



LOL, how much did you have to pay for yours ? 

Seriously, if it was not for the dedication of the ECIGSSA members to help one another in any form they can, this would not have been the super community I get to experience every day. Hats off to all of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Cespian (2/3/16)

Congrats @Vapington

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (2/3/16)

Well done @Vapington

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/3/16)

Congrats @Vapington .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapington (2/3/16)

Thanks so much @Kuhlkatz and thanks guys for making this forum such a fun place to be a part of!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (2/3/16)

Congratulations to all the members that received a medal - it's you that makes this place great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (2/3/16)

Congrats @Vapington 

@Kuhlkatz dont forget to bring my share of his "contribution" to the meet

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Neal (2/3/16)

Big congrats and salutations to @Vapington, well done brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (2/3/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> LOL, how much did you have to pay for yours ?
> 
> Seriously, if it was not for the dedication of the ECIGSSA members to help one another in any form they can, this would not have been the super community I get to experience every day. Hats off to all of you!


I payed in time spent using the forum instead of being productive.

Reactions: Can relate 3


----------



## Alex (8/3/16)

Congratulations to @Lord Vetinari, you have been awarded a new medal. 

*Dedicated Member*
This medal is awarded to the member that has grown into the forum fast and been a part of the community.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dubz (8/3/16)

Congrats @Lord Vetinari .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/3/16)

Way to go brother @Lord Vetinari ! Awesome to have you on this forum!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/16)

Congrats on the medal @Lord Vetinari 
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (8/3/16)

@Lord Vetinari Nice 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (8/3/16)

@Lord Vetinari well done bro

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (8/3/16)

Congrats on your new shiny @Lord Vetinari

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (8/3/16)

Congrats Squire Patrician Sir Havelock @Lord Vetinari  from your loyal servant Cecil Wormsborough St. John Nobbs (and thanks for the certificate)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/3/16)

Congrats on the new shiny @Lord Vetinari !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (8/3/16)

Big congrats to @Lord Vetinari, well done mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (8/3/16)

OH wow... I am a tad blown away thanks so much. What a kickstart to the day! Two Lung Salute to you all!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/3/16)

Well done Lard Vetinari

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (8/3/16)

@Lord Vetinari Nice 1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (8/3/16)

Congrats @Lord Vetinari - a bit late, only saw you got your first Medal now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (11/3/16)

Congratulations to @Chezzig on the award of the *Dedicated Member medal*

This medal is awarded to a member that has grown into the forum fast and been a part of the community.

Thanks for all your contributions Chezzig.

You rock!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (11/3/16)

Congrats on the medal @Chezzig!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (11/3/16)

Well done and well deserved @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (11/3/16)

Good to know you @Chezzig full power all the way!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/3/16)

Congrats @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/3/16)

Congrats on the medal @Chezzig !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/3/16)

Congrats @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (11/3/16)

Congrats @Chezzig .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/3/16)

Congrats @Chezzig

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (12/3/16)

Nice one @Chezzig, well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cespian (12/3/16)

Congrats @Chezzig

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/3/16)

A big congrats to @Schnappie on the award of the *Dedicated Member Medal*

This medal is awarded to a member that has grown into the forum fast and been a part of the community.

@Schnappie, thanks for all your contributions. Members like you make this forum the special place it is

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (13/3/16)

Congrats @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/3/16)

Congrats @Schnappie .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/3/16)

WooHoo! Well done @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Wow thank you, nice way to start a Monday with a shiney one, i shall wear it with pride. Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (14/3/16)

Congrats on your first medal @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cespian (14/3/16)

Congrats @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/3/16)

Congrats @Schnappie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (14/3/16)

Excellent stuff @Schnappie, well done mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/3/16)

Awesomeness @Chezzig and @Schnappie !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Congratulations to @Chezzig on the award of the *Dedicated Member medal*
> 
> This medal is awarded to a member that has grown into the forum fast and been a part of the community.
> 
> ...


Oh Wow .. Just saw this now.. Thank-you so much   - @Silver

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/3/16)

nice one @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (14/3/16)

Chezzig said:


> Oh Wow .. Just saw this now.. Thank-you so much   - @Silver


Congratulations @Chezzig - keep the posts flowing.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

Schnappie said:


> Wow thank you, nice way to start a Monday with a shiney one, i shall wear it with pride. Thanks guys


Ot has been fun getting to know you. Vape ON!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

@Silver may I please nominate @Stosta for the Dedicated Member medal?! Cat has been a solid figure since my first login. It iis well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Silver may I please nominate @Stosta for the Dedicated Member medal?! Cat has been a solid figure since my first login. It iis well deserved.



Hi @Lord Vetinari , thanks for the mention
@Stosta is certainly dedicated and does wear the Dedicated Member Medal!


----------



## Schnappie (14/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> Ot has been fun getting to know you. Vape ON!!!


Likewise man thanks! Keep Vaping


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> Hi @Lord Vetinari , thanks for the mention
> @Stosta is certainly dedicated and does wear the Dedicated Member Medal!


How on the good Lords green earth did I miss that?! Ehhh

Derp. 

EDIT: I need to win the first Ecigs Derp-Out medal llooool

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Alex (14/3/16)

Conrats @Chezzig and @Schnappie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> How on the good Lords green earth did I miss that?! Ehhh
> 
> Derp.
> 
> EDIT: I need to win the first Ecigs Derp-Out medal llooool



No worries @Lord Vetinari 
Lol


----------



## Lord Vetinari (14/3/16)

Silver said:


> No worries @Lord Vetinari
> Lol


Even cleaning up my double posts lol. I owe you a beer at least.


----------



## Stosta (15/3/16)

Lord Vetinari said:


> @Silver may I please nominate @Stosta for the Dedicated Member medal?! Cat has been a solid figure since my first login. It iis well deserved.



I appreciate the acknowledgement @Lord Vetinari ! Thank you sir


----------



## Willyza (15/3/16)

Nice one Guys


----------



## Alex (19/3/16)

It gives us great pleasure to announce that the following members have received the dedicated member award. 
@ChadB
@Spydro 
@Ernest 
@Papa_Lazarou 


Congratulations guys.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (19/3/16)

Congrats 
@ChadB
@Spydro
@Ernest
@Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/3/16)

well done boys

@ChadB 
@Spydro 
@Ernest 
@Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Lingogrey (19/3/16)

Congrats to @Papa_Lazarou , @Ernest , @Spydro and @ChadB

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Silver (19/3/16)

Congrats on the medals @Ernest, @ChadB, @Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro
Thanks for your contributions!
You guys rock

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## GerharddP (19/3/16)

Alex said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce that the following members have received the dedicated member award.
> @ChadB
> @Spydro
> @Ernest
> ...


Congrats all..!!

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## Ernest (19/3/16)

Alex said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce that the following members have received the dedicated member award.
> @ChadB
> @Spydro
> @Ernest
> ...



Thank you so much, I will wear it with pride.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## DarkSide (19/3/16)

Congratulations to the dedicated members, well deserved on the medals @Ernest, @ChadB, @Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (19/3/16)

Alex said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce that the following members have received the dedicated member award.
> @ChadB
> @Spydro
> @Ernest
> ...



Wow, thanks. I never win anything.

This board and you guys are awesome

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/3/16)

Wow I go out for the day and it's an epic medal awards day!
Congrats on the medals @Ernest, @ChadB, @Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro
It's people like you that make the forum the awesome home it is for us vapers!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/3/16)

Congratz @ChadB and @Ernest. Keep those posts coming 

I'm not so sure about @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou 's contributions. All those pics of their collections are just borderline obscene 
Congratz to you too guys. I love the takes you have on your juice, atty and air flow combos that you prefer. It is also quite an eye opener to see what beautiful combos and craftsmanship there is in the custom mods. Definitely collections to be proud of - keep 'em coming.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Schnappie (19/3/16)

Congratz @Ernest @ChadB @Spydro @Papa_Lazarou on the new shineys!

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## OhmzRaw (19/3/16)

Congrats @Ernest @ChadB @Spydro @Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## ChadB (19/3/16)

Thank you all so much and well done to @Ernest @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou !!
Also thanks to the admins and staff members for making such a forum possible, i'd be clueless without it.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spydro (19/3/16)

Thank you everyone. The folks here have really made me feel welcome.



Rob Fisher said:


> Wow I go out for the day and it's an epic medal awards day!
> Congrats on the medals @Ernest, @ChadB, @Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro
> It's people like you that make the forum the awesome home it is for us vapers!



Can really relate to that @Rob Fisher. It moves pretty fast here, doesn't take long to fall behind if you don't check in often. It'll be quite a while before I will have been able to explore all that is offered here. Great place CGIGSSA, yes it is that.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (20/3/16)

Well Done Guys.......!!!!!!!!!
@ChadB
@Spydro
@Ernest
@Papa_Lazarou

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Greyz (20/3/16)

So many shiney's to so many new faces 
Congratulations, @ChadB, @Spydro, @Ernest and @Papa_Lazarou.

It was only a matter of time before the Americans got medals, being so close to Shaq has it's advantages....

edit: In case you missed the reference click HERE

Reactions: Funny 2 | Thanks 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/3/16)

Congrats to @Sickboy77 who has been awarded the Dedicated Member medal.


Thanks for all your contributions @Sickboy77. It's you guys that makes each ECIGSSA visit a great experience

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (20/3/16)

Congrats @Sickboy77 !
Thanks for the contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Ernest (20/3/16)

Congrats @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/3/16)

Congrats @Sickboy77 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (20/3/16)

Congrats...
@Ernest 
@ChadB 
@Spydro 
@Papa_Lazarou 
and @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Schnappie (20/3/16)

Congrats @Sickboy77 B-)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (20/3/16)

Congratulations to everyone on well deserved medals!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ChadB (20/3/16)

Congrats @Sickboy77 , well done!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/3/16)

Thanks @Silver for the medal, much appreciated 

Love this community and all it offers, without all u special people on here I am sure a lot of us would have fallen off the train and gone back to stinkies. Information and kindness from this group in unbelievable 

U all rock!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/3/16)

Well done @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Sickboy77 said:


> Thanks @Silver for the medal, much appreciated
> 
> Love this community and all it offers, without all u special people on here I am sure a lot of us would have fallen off the train and gone back to stinkies. Information and kindness from this group in unbelievable
> 
> U all rock!!!



Thanks for the special words @Sickboy77

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (21/3/16)

Congrats and well done to @Ernest, @ChadB, @Spydro, @Papa_Lazarou and @Sickboy77. Well deserved guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## zadiac (21/3/16)

Coil Master medal awarded to @Chris du Toit for outstanding Coil Art. A true Coil Master.
Congrats Chris, you deserve it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Chris du Toit (21/3/16)

zadiac said:


> Coil Master medal awarded to @Chris du Toit for outstanding Coil Art. A true Coil Master.
> Congrats Chris, you deserve it.


Tx very much, will wear it with pride  

Sent from my SM-N920C using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (21/3/16)

Congrats @Chris du Toit .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/3/16)

Congrats @Chris du Toit 
Well deserved. Your coils are superb! Wish mine looked like that!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/3/16)

Congrats @Chris du Toit .
Well deserved, so keep building & showing off that coil porn !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/3/16)

Chris du Toit said:


> Tx very much, will wear it with pride



Well deserved... I have saved the pic so I can look at it often!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (21/3/16)

Well done @Chris du Toit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (21/3/16)

Great polished coils @Chris du Toit, and congrats on becoming a coilmaster.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (21/3/16)

Congrats guys 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (11/4/16)

I know that medals are not usually awarded by nomination, but I have seen it work (well-deserved in that case) at least once (besides, it seems that a medal has not been awarded for some time). Could I please nominate @Pixstar for this medal?



I have just seen his post here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-your-cloud-face.t21630/#post-352842, and these were posted quite recently: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sad-news-closing-time-mmm.t21266/page-2#post-348008 and http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-ejuice-diy-flavour-leak-and-fun-competition.t19982/#post-331436. I've also seen a bunch of other very sharp and hilarious ones, but don't think there's a need to post everything now (and I might have missed out on some / senses of humor differ).

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (11/4/16)

Lingogrey said:


> I know that medals are not usually awarded by nomination, but I have seen it work (well-deserved in that case) at least once (besides, it seems that a medal has not been awarded for some time). Could I please nominate @Pixstar for this medal?
> View attachment 50945
> 
> 
> I have just seen his post here: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/show-your-cloud-face.t21630/#post-352842, and these were posted quite recently: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/sad-news-closing-time-mmm.t21266/page-2#post-348008 and http://www.ecigssa.co.za/paulies-ejuice-diy-flavour-leak-and-fun-competition.t19982/#post-331436. I've also seen a bunch of other very sharp and hilarious ones, but don't think there's a need to post everything now (and I might have missed out on some / senses of humor differ).


His pic edits are epic lols.

Reactions: Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nightwalker (11/4/16)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to @Schnappie on the award of the *Dedicated Member Medal*
> 
> This medal is awarded to a member that has grown into the forum fast and been a part of the community.
> 
> @Schnappie, thanks for all your contributions. Members like you make this forum the special place it is


Congrats dude. Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/4/16)

Thanks guys, we also agree on this one for @Pixstar.





Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/4/16)

Nice one @Pixstar 

Don't spend it all in one place

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/4/16)

Well Done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (11/4/16)

Well deserved @Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/4/16)

Congratz @Pixstar !! 
I hope this one puts a smile on your dial in return

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (11/4/16)

Congrats on the medal @Pixstar 
Thanks for making us laugh* - *and for your creativity with the pix
Makes this a more special place!

Now where is "Manny" ?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (11/4/16)

You earned that badge wear it with pride! Well done @Pixstar

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/4/16)

Well done Manny, you are a funny guy 

@Pixstar

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Pixstar (11/4/16)

LOL! Thanks everyone, much appreciated! I'll wear it with pride lol. Thanks again!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Lingogrey (12/4/16)

Congrats @Pixstar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## OreO (12/4/16)

@Pixstar

Congrats man, some awesome silver wear

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (12/4/16)

Congrats @Pixstar .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (19/4/16)

Congrats to @kimbo for receiving the DIY medal for his innovative thinking and tinkering. You deserve it bud

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## kimbo (19/4/16)

Thank you @zadiac

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/16)

Congrats @kimbo 

'n Boer maak 'n plan !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (19/4/16)

Congrats @kimbo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/4/16)

Well done @kimbo .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (19/4/16)

Congrats @kimbo awesome stuff man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (19/4/16)

Well done @kimbo . Always lekker to get a new shiny.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/4/16)

Well deserved @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (19/4/16)

Congrats @kimbo 

Well deserved indeed
Doing your VIP status justice; )

Sent from (not) my HUAWEI Y221-U22 piece of shite using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/4/16)

Congrats @kimbo!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## johan (19/4/16)

Well deserved @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (19/4/16)

DIY Guru of note...thumbs up @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/4/16)

Nice 1 @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/4/16)

Congrats on the DIY medal @kimbo !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (20/4/16)

Well done @kimbo !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (20/4/16)

Congrats on the DIY medal @kimbo well and truly deserved!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (20/4/16)

Excellent stuff @kimbo, very well deserved mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (20/4/16)

Well done @kimbo

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/4/16)

Congrats to @brotiform on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!


----------



## Schnappie (25/4/16)

Congrats to @brotiform 

This community rocks!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OreO (25/4/16)

@brotiform congrats on the new silver shiny shiny.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (25/4/16)

Congrats @brotiform, well done mate.


----------



## Willyza (25/4/16)

@brotiform

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (25/4/16)

Congrats @brotiform .


----------



## Stevape;) (25/4/16)

Congratulations @brotiform


----------



## Stosta (25/4/16)

Way to go @brotiform ! Wear it proudly! Thanks for your contributions so far!


----------



## WARMACHINE (25/4/16)

Well Done @brotiform


----------



## brotiform (25/4/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats to @brotiform on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal
> Thanks for your contributions and dedication!





Schnappie said:


> Congrats to @brotiform
> 
> This community rocks!!!





OreO said:


> @brotiform congrats on the new silver shiny shiny.
> 
> Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk





Neal said:


> Congrats @brotiform, well done mate.





Willyza said:


> @brotiform





Dubz said:


> Congrats @brotiform .





Stevape;) said:


> Congratulations @brotiform





Stosta said:


> Way to go @brotiform ! Wear it proudly! Thanks for your contributions so far!





WARMACHINE said:


> Well Done @brotiform


 
Thank you all kindly , I appreciate it

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (25/4/16)

Congrats @brotiform you earned it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

Today is a special medal day

I would like to congratulate the following four members on their award of the *International Vaper* medal.

@Neal from swaziland
@Spydro and @JC Okie from the USA
@Papa_Lazarou from Canada

Thank you for supporting this forum from abroad and for your valuable and insightful contributions
You guys and gal add lots of colour here and a different perspective. 
You are always welcome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 4


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Silver said:


> Today is a special medal day
> 
> I would like to congratulate the following four members on their award of the *International Vaper* medal.
> 
> ...



Congrats @Neal , @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou 

@Silver , how are Medals awarded? #noob I mean , I know there are different criteria , but is it an automatic notification to mods once a user reaches that point?

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Congrats @Neal , @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou
> 
> @Silver , how are Medals awarded? #noob



Hi @brotiform 
Medals are awarded by the Admin & Mod team according to the medal and what it was intended for.
We are in the process of adjusting some of the medals and we will be introducing new ones fairly soon.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

Thanks @Silver , was curious after receiving mine


----------



## Silver (26/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Thanks @Silver , was curious after receiving mine



Lol, no problem
The team felt you were Dedicated

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/4/16)

Way to go @Neal , @Spydro @JC Okie and @Papa_Lazarou ! Lovely to have some more shinies to add to your profiles! Thanks for bringing a global feel to our forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/4/16)

Congrats to @Neal, @Spydro, @JC Okie and @Papa_Lazarou it's a real pleasure having you all as part of the family! You have all brought another dimension to our vaping journey's in your own special way... and we appreciate it!

Reactions: Agree 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## WARMACHINE (26/4/16)

Well done @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou, @Neal and @JC Okie 

To our North American friends, thanks for sharing some civilization with us forumites in deep dark africa

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Schnappie (26/4/16)

Congrats @Neal @Spydro @JC Okie and @Papa_Lazarou on them shinies

Reactions: Thanks 3


----------



## Stevape;) (26/4/16)

Well Done guys and thank you for all the valuable in put

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Greyz (26/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Congrats @Neal , @Spydro and @Papa_Lazarou
> 
> @Silver , how are Medals awarded? #noob I mean , I know there are different criteria , but is it an automatic notification to mods once a user reaches that point?



@brotiform if you want a medal you gotta do the naked monkey dance with Shaq.


Take lube with you.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (26/4/16)

@Greyz there are enough nudes of me on the internet , what's one more naked dance? lol

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Dubz (26/4/16)

Congrats @Neal @Spydro @JC Okie @Papa_Lazarou.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Greyz (26/4/16)

brotiform said:


> @Greyz there are enough nudes of me on the internet , what's one more naked dance? lol



I did the dance with Shaq, got the Medal, ass hurt like shit but was sooooooo worth it

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (26/4/16)

And a big congrats to our fella's from across the pond @Papa_Lazarou and @Spydro. Also a big shout out to our land locked neighbour @Neal.
I get how the 'mericans got their medals so with Shaq being so close and all but how in the hell did @Neal get it right?!?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/4/16)

Nice shiny @brotiform ! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (26/4/16)

Thank you Admin, Mods and all the members here for making this feel like home. 
It's been a great experience in every way possible.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/4/16)

Congrats to all the 'international' contributors as well. 
@Spydro, @JC Okie and @Papa_Lazarou, It's always interesting and entertaining to hear your thoughts and takes on juices and DIY, see your mods AND your pics of 'that side of the ocean'. The biggest question is probably 'Does @Spydro actually sleep ?'

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/4/16)

Not forgetting @Neal ... Congrats to you too neighbour, and thanks for contributing.
Will you be able to make VapeCon or one of the Jo'burg meets ? I'm sure there are quite a few members here that would like to put a face to the name...

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Papa_Lazarou (26/4/16)

Baie dankie to all you SA cats.

This place rocks, and I'm learning a whole new set of cuss words and phrases. Thanks so much for making me feel at home.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## rogue zombie (26/4/16)

Congrats @brotiform and @Neal - well deserved for sure!

And to @Spydro, @JC Okie and @Papa_Lazarou - it has been a real treat

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 4


----------



## Spydro (26/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Congrats to all the 'international' contributors as well.
> @Spydro, @JC Okie and @Papa_Lazarou, It's always interesting and entertaining to hear your thoughts and takes on juices and DIY, see your mods AND your pics of 'that side of the ocean'. The biggest question is probably 'Does @Spydro actually sleep ?'



Rarely is the short reply. I have never been one to sleep more than 4-5 hours even during my working lifetime. I have always been a night owl, not only during my working life but all my life. Best time of the day. I grab short naps now and then, maybe an hour or two, but might go for days and nights with no sleep at all. Then maybe now and then I'll sleep for as much as 4-6 hours straight when the old bod has finally worn down to the point there is nothing left. The old cliche I'll catch up on sleep when I'm dead sort of fits. To me life is too short to waste it sleeping, time better spent doing other things while I still can.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## JC Okie (26/4/16)

Silver said:


> Today is a special medal day
> 
> I would like to congratulate the following four members on their award of the *International Vaper* medal.
> 
> ...


Thank you, thank you, thank you, @Silver! I'm honored.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (27/4/16)

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (27/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Rarely is the short reply. I have never been one to sleep more than 4-5 hours even during my working lifetime. I have always been a night owl, not only during my working life but all my life. Best time of the day. I grab short naps now and then, maybe an hour or two, but might go for days and nights with no sleep at all. Then maybe now and then I'll sleep for as much as 4-6 hours straight when the old bod has finally worn down to the point there is nothing left. The old cliche I'll catch up on sleep when I'm dead sort of fits. To me life is too short to waste it sleeping, time better spent doing other things while I still can.


Statistically, life expectancy of 60.
8 hours a day sleeping. 
1/3 of the day spent sleeping. 
20 years of the average life spent sleeping. 
I'm totally with you on the non sleeping but I have a strange biological clock that runs on more than 24 hours. 
Some days the clock needs rewinding and I can spend 12 hours in bed.


----------



## blujeenz (27/4/16)

Christos said:


> Statistically, life expectancy of 60.


My dad had emphysema from smoking and he still managed 4 yrs past the traditional _"3 score and 10"._
Maybe that was a Hillbrow survey.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (27/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Not forgetting @Neal ... Congrats to you too neighbour, and thanks for contributing.
> Will you be able to make VapeCon or one of the Jo'burg meets ? I'm sure there are quite a few members here that would like to put a face to the name...



Mate, will be in UK date of Vapecon unfortunately. Perhaps fortunate for you guys, you have not seen my face...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Neal (27/4/16)

Big thanks to the mods, and kind messages from members, I am extremely chuffed. Sorry for delayed post to thread, one disadvantage of living in Swaziland is that the internet is up and down more frequently than a lady of the night's knickers when the fleet is in.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/4/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, will be in UK date of Vapecon unfortunately. Perhaps fortunate for you guys, you have not seen my face...


Hahaha.. Are you assuming that we are all bunch of oil paintings ?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## BumbleBee (27/4/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hahaha.. Are you assuming that we are all bunch of oil paintings ?


Who you callin' an oil painting, I'm a cartoon

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## brotiform (27/4/16)

I'm like an oil painting that met some thinners

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Neal said:


> Mate, will be in UK date of Vapecon unfortunately. Perhaps fortunate for you guys, you have not seen my face...



Oh no @Neal - that is just too sad
Would have been great if you could have swung past on route to the UK...

Will have to see you next time...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

We are very happy to announce another Dedicated Member Medal for none other than @Duffie12! Dedicated members are the backbone of the forum and I love awarding these medals! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Well done @Duffie12

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Duffie12 (29/4/16)

Wow, awesome, thanks guys!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

Congrats @Duffie12! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (29/4/16)

Prost @Duffie12 !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/4/16)

Congrats @Duffie12 !! Enjoy the 'bling'


----------



## brotiform (29/4/16)

Congrats @Duffie12


----------



## Stevape;) (29/4/16)

Well done @Duffie12


----------



## Lingogrey (29/4/16)

Congrats @Duffie12


----------



## picautomaton (29/4/16)

congrats @Duffie12


----------



## Greyz (29/4/16)

Another dedicated member wooooo hoooo congrats @Duffie12


----------



## Dubz (29/4/16)

Congrats on your new shiny @Duffie12 .


----------



## Alexander Scott (29/4/16)

Congrats @Duffie12


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (29/4/16)

Congrats on the medal @Duffie12 
Thanks for all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## brotiform (29/4/16)

I gotta start working on more medals

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Stevape;) (29/4/16)

I'm still working towards my first haha but all in good time

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (29/4/16)

Nicely done there brother @Duffie12, big thumbs up.


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/4/16)

And another Dedicated member award to a very deserving @GreenyZA! Your contributions have been very welcome!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## brotiform (29/4/16)

Congrats @GreenyZA


----------



## WARMACHINE (29/4/16)

Well done Greeny Beany !!!!


----------



## Lingogrey (29/4/16)

Congrats @GreenyZA


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/4/16)

Well done @GreenyZA ! Congrats.


----------



## Alexander Scott (29/4/16)

Well done @GreenyZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (29/4/16)

Thank you so much guys!! Much appreciated. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (3/5/16)

The Dedicated Member medal is awarded to the member that has grown into the forum fast and been a part of the community. 

We take great pleasure in awarding this medal to @Nova69  for his contributions on the forum 

Well done @Nova69

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (3/5/16)

Congrats @Nova69 !!!


----------



## Nova69 (3/5/16)

Thanks guys for my shiny

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (3/5/16)

Congrats @GreenyZA @Duffie12 and @Nova69 .


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/5/16)

Congrats @Nova69 !!


----------



## Greyz (3/5/16)

Congrats on your new medals @GreenyZA @Duffie12 and @Nova69


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/5/16)

Well done @Nova69


----------



## Nailedit77 (3/5/16)

Congrats @Nova69


----------



## Silver (3/5/16)

Congrats @Nova69 
Thanks for all your contributions and for your dedication
Members like you make this place extra special


----------



## Silver (4/5/16)

A big congrats to @Stevape;) on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

This medal is awarded to members that are dedicated to the forum and are a part of the community.

Thanks for your contributions and dedication @Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (4/5/16)

Well done @Stevape!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/5/16)

Congrats @Stevape;)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (4/5/16)

Congrats to @GreenyZA , @Nova69 and @Stevape;), well done chaps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (4/5/16)

Well done @Stevape;)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (4/5/16)

Congrats @Stevape;)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (4/5/16)

I Thank you Sir Silver and everyone here. I am truly proud to be part of this community.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## GreenyZA (4/5/16)

Congrats @Stevape 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/5/16)

Good one @Stevape;) congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (5/5/16)

Spying that 2 handed vaping medal 8)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/5/16)

Congrats @Stevape;) .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/5/16)

Well Done ..........

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (8/5/16)

A massive thanks to @Silver for my new coil master shiny.... YAY! Ill wear it with pride!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/5/16)

The medals team has made a severe oversight

*Congrats @Ollie - on the award of the "Coil Master" medal*
This medal goes to those who have demonstrated great skill at the art of coil making

In @Ollie's case this award is special, not just for Ollie's skill and flair but also his passion and enthusiasm. He has also shared lots of coil making videos here and has helped many folk in the vaping community.

I have witnesses Ollie make coils on a few occasions. He has an amazing skill to just look at an atty and know how to coil and wick it to perfection. 

A very well deserved medal indeed!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (8/5/16)

Congrats @Ollie, well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/5/16)

nice one @Ollie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/5/16)

Congrats @Ollie .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (8/5/16)

Thanks for the kind words @Silver. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## GreenyZA (8/5/16)

Congrats @Ollie. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/16)

Ollie said:


> A massive thanks to @Silver for my new coil master shiny.... YAY! Ill wear it with pride!


Now we all know how to get that medal. Just build @Silver a coil!

Of course just joking. Long overdue @Ollie. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/5/16)

@Ollie rocks! Congrats big time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ollie (8/5/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> @Ollie rocks! Congrats big time!



Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (8/5/16)

This is one very well deserved medal @Ollie, you can wear this one will pride 

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stevape;) (8/5/16)

Nice one @Ollie congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dr Phil (8/5/16)

@Ollie congratulations I have learned a lot from Ollie ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (8/5/16)

Well deserved coil master medal @Ollie!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

@Duffie12


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

@Ollie

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

@GreenyZA and @Nova69


----------



## Spydro (9/5/16)

@Stevape;)

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Congrats @Ollie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/5/16)

Well Done Guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/5/16)

Attention attention !!!! 

The recipient of the latest dedicated member medal goes to ..... 


Drum roll.... 


@Effjh !!! 

Congrats and wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/16)

Congrats @Effjh - thank you for your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (9/5/16)

Nice one @Effjh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (9/5/16)

Congrats @Effjh .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)

Congrats and thank you @Effjh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/5/16)

Nice 1 @Effjh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (9/5/16)

Congrats @Effjh and @Ollie, very well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Effjh (9/5/16)

Ooh shiny! That's a nice surprise to lighten up a Monday morning. Thank you @Silver and @shaunnadan, and all the guys for the congrats. Really happy and proud to be part of this community.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (9/5/16)

Congrats @Effjh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (9/5/16)




----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/5/16)

Congrats @Ollie on the recently acquired skills medal 
Way overdue, and well deserved !

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/5/16)

Gratz @Effjh ! 
Another well deserved shiny - keep them posts coming.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/5/16)

The Dedicated Member award goes to users that become cornerstones at ECIGSSA with regular contributions and participation - something which we as members all value. 
Our latest recipient of this award is none other than @Kolashnikov !

Congrats & wear it with pride !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (11/5/16)

Many grats @Kolashnikov

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (11/5/16)

Congrats @Kolashnikov

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (11/5/16)




----------



## Greyz (11/5/16)

Congrats to our latest medal earners @Kolashnikov shnikov and @Effjh

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (11/5/16)

Congrats @Kolashnikov .


----------



## Neal (11/5/16)

Congrats @Kolashnikov, well done brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (11/5/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> View attachment 53889
> 
> 
> The Dedicated Member award goes to users that become cornerstones at ECIGSSA with regular contributions and participation - something which we as members all value.
> ...


Whoop Whoop! Thanks Guys. I never knew that this is how you get the awards..

Do I need to give a speech or something? J.K.
This is a really great active forum. Keep it up

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (11/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Whoop Whoop! Thanks Guys. I never knew that this is how you get the awards..
> 
> Do I need to give a speech or something? J.K.
> This is a really great active forum. Keep it up



Well done @Kolashnikov 
Well deserved!

You may proceed with your speech...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (11/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> Whoop Whoop! Thanks Guys. I never knew that this is how you get the awards..
> 
> Do I need to give a speech or something? J.K.
> This is a really great active forum. Keep it up


Nice one m8


----------



## Stosta (12/5/16)

Way to go @Kolashnikov ! Great to have you here with us!


----------



## brotiform (12/5/16)

Well done @Kolashnikov


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

Congrats @Kolashnikov


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Big congrats today to @OnePowerfulCorsa on the award of the Dedicated Member medal

Dedicated members rock big time and are as @Kuhlkatz put it, the cornerstones of this forum.

Thanks for your contributions and dedication @OnePowerfulCorsa 
Was cool to meet you at the last vape meet

Perhaps explain the origins of your forum name to the peeps

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WARMACHINE (12/5/16)

Well done @OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/5/16)

Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/5/16)

Silver said:


> Big congrats today to @OnePowerfulCorsa on the award of the Dedicated Member medal
> 
> Dedicated members rock big time and are as @Kuhlkatz put it, the cornerstones of this forum.
> 
> ...



Thank you kindly Silver, was also good meeting you and having a quick chat. I feel honored for the recognition. 

Oh and the forum name originated from when I owned a somewhat fastish (aka moneypit) Corsa OPC - Note the first letter of each word from my nick spells OPC. I had to come up with a name that had those letters in it because my previous car was a Ford ST and my nick on another forum was FA-ST so to keep inline with my trend in forum names OnePowerfulCorsa was born and has stuck since then.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/5/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa !



Congrats to you too.


----------



## Silver (12/5/16)

Awesome explanation @OnePowerfulCorsa 

"Moneypit" - lol
I bet vaping is much milder than the moneypit regarding cars

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/5/16)

Silver said:


> Awesome explanation @OnePowerfulCorsa
> 
> "Moneypit" - lol
> I bet vaping is much milder than the moneypit regarding cars



Much much milder. Thankfully at the time my wife was my girlfriend and had no idea what car parts cost. Now I just get the look

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alexander Scott (12/5/16)

Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa, well done man!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (12/5/16)

Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa , well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (12/5/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> View attachment 53889
> 
> 
> The Dedicated Member award goes to users that become cornerstones at ECIGSSA with regular contributions and participation - something which we as members all value.
> ...



I think there's a hidden agenda here... 

My theory is that the only reason @Kolashnikov (kalashnikov = AK-47) is getting this medal is because you're scared he goes on a shooting spree...

This has given me an idea. Admin guys, please change my name to "375Winchester" or "0.50BrowningMachineGun", you can pick one. Then give me all the medals.

Thank you in advance.

Haha, congrats @Kolashnikov

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Kalashnikov (12/5/16)

theyettie said:


> I think there's a hidden agenda here...
> 
> My theory is that the only reason @Kolashnikov (kalashnikov = AK-47) is getting this medal is because you're scared he goes on a shooting spree...
> 
> ...


On that note admin is it possible to change my username to Kalashnikov (thats the correct spelling) . I was clearly not paying attention when i first signed up haha

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Andre (12/5/16)

Kolashnikov said:


> On that note admin is it possible to change my username to Kalashnikov (thats the correct spelling) . I was clearly not paying attention when i first signed up haha


Yes, they can do that, but you have not tagged them here so they might miss it. Best to PM an admin for that.
Congrats on the medal!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (12/5/16)

Congrats to all the new _dedicated meda_l recipients, as @Kuhlkatz says, your contributions add value to the forum to make it the great place that it is.

On a side note, user name changes not such a good thing.
@Rob Fisher would prolly change his user name to *B52 *to reflect his dropping tons of cash on vape devices. 
...might lead to the forum becoming confusing.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Neal (12/5/16)

Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa, very well done mate. On a side note I must say there is some good banter happening on forum today, glad to see we all seem to be in good spirits. Perhaps mods could introduce an "Excellent Chirper" medal to accompany existing awards.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (12/5/16)

Neal said:


> Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa, very well done mate. On a side note I must say there is some good banter happening on forum today, glad to see we all seem to be in good spirits. Perhaps mods could introduce an "Excellent Chirper" medal to accompany existing awards.



Sounds like a good idea.


----------



## theyettie (12/5/16)

Neal said:


> Congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa, very well done mate. On a side note I must say there is some good banter happening on forum today, glad to see we all seem to be in good spirits. Perhaps mods could introduce an "Excellent Chirper" medal to accompany existing awards.



Nice!! Very playful banter indeed. 

But I'm reaching the point where my arse is getting jealous of all the shit that comes out of my mouth... Too much?? Probably...

Congrats to @OnePowerfulCorsa (very cool name by the way) and all the other recent recipients!! ROCK ON!!!!

I'll shut up now.

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

I 


OnePowerfulCorsa said:


> Much much milder. Thankfully at the time my wife was my girlfriend and had no idea what car parts cost. Now I just get the look


know the feel bro . got an astra. and my whole paycheck is between the car and vaping lol

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (17/5/16)

congrats @OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kalashnikov (17/5/16)

Keep it up @OnePowerfulCorsa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

@Effjh

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

@Kolashnikov


----------



## Spydro (17/5/16)

@OnePowerfulCorsa


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

@Spydro


----------



## BumbleBee (19/5/16)

For keeping us entertained in the Giggles thread, we take pleasure in awarding @theyettie with the medal for always being a good LOL 

Keep those funnies coming Mr Yettie

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (19/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> For keeping us entertained in the Giggles thread, we take pleasure in awarding @theyettie with the medal for always being a good LOL
> 
> Keep those funnies coming Mr Yettie



Well done @theyettie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## theyettie (19/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


> For keeping us entertained in the Giggles thread, we take pleasure in awarding @theyettie with the medal for always being a good LOL
> 
> Keep those funnies coming Mr Yettie



Awesome!!!!!! Thanks guys!!! I LOVE ECIGSSA and will strive to not only be the court jester but also provide useful info and help where possible... I'll be an useful idiot hopefully...

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Neal (19/5/16)

Nice one @theyettie, I enjoy your chirps mate.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (19/5/16)

Congrats @theyettie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (19/5/16)

Congrats @theyettie .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/5/16)

Congrats @theyettie !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (19/5/16)

well done to @theyettie - looks like the C&H toons win again!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/5/16)

Something all of us at ECIGSSA value, is people that freely dedicate their time for the benefit of our members.


Our latest recipient of this recognition is @TommyL . Thanks for your contributions to this community !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

Congrats and well deserved @TommyL


----------



## Alexander Scott (20/5/16)

Congrats @theyettie !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (20/5/16)

Well done @TommyL!! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

@theyettie

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (20/5/16)

@TommyL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (20/5/16)

Congrats @TommyL .


----------



## TommyL (20/5/16)

Thanks guys !


----------



## Silver (20/5/16)

Congrats @theyettie and @TommyL 
Thanks for your contributions here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (20/5/16)

Well done @theyettie and @TommyL

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (20/5/16)

Well done @TommyL, nice one.


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

@TommyL 

Congrats bud. Now go have a cold one, you've deserved it.


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

Greyz said:


> well done to @theyettie - looks like the C&H toons win again!



Well, sort of I guess... Bahahaha


----------



## Robert Howes (20/5/16)

Nice, well done.

Quick question, what are the votes for under the profile picture?


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> Nice, well done.
> 
> Quick question, what are the votes for under the profile picture?



Any member can rate any member. So I think (might be wrong, if you liked dealing with a person you can rate him). Like I'm going to rate you now.


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

theyettie said:


> Any member can rate any member. So I think (might be wrong, if you liked dealing with a person you can rate him). Like I'm going to rate you now.



Okay, I wanted to rate you, but when I do I need to give a reason why I'm rating you. And "because he asked" wouldn't be a good enough reason. Give me you favourite mod, then I can rate you as excellent with a very good reason behind it.


----------



## Robert Howes (20/5/16)

a fully charged mod is the best mod to have, lol. I cant see where you can rate someone.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

Robert Howes said:


> a fully charged mod is the best mod to have, lol. I cant see where you can rate someone.



You have to go into their profile. Just keep clicking and clicking and clicking

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

Like click on my name,then click it again. The you'll be able to rate on the left. I agree with your "mod statement".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Greyz (20/5/16)

Congrats @TommyL. Now don't hang around here, go make us some ejuice 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Alex (20/5/16)

I would like to congratulate @WDE for his coil building efforts, as such he is now the proud owner of the Coil Master medal. You can check out his stuff in this thread.











* Coil Master *
This is awarded to the member that knows how to build expert coils. This is the go to guy for coil building advice and help.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (20/5/16)

Congrats @WDE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/5/16)

WDE said:


> View attachment 54878
> View attachment 54879
> 
> 2. Built Myself
> ...


Congrats on the medal @WDE, pretty neat tricky build coils.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (20/5/16)

Nice @WDE!! I

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (20/5/16)

Congrats @WDE. Way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WDE (21/5/16)

Thanks everyone, really appreciate it ​


----------



## Alexander Scott (21/5/16)

Well done @WDE 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (21/5/16)

Well done @WDE that fused clapton work is stunning


----------



## Greyz (21/5/16)

Congrats @WDE love the coil porn you put up 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (21/5/16)

Well done @WDE !
Super

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stevape;) (21/5/16)

Congratulations @WDE !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/5/16)

Congrats @WDE! Great coiling there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (21/5/16)

Congrats @WDE, very well deserved. My only problem is how absolutely kaak my coil building attempts are compared to builders such as yourself. Well done mate, and keep posting pics of your builds, gives me something to aspire to.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Spydro (21/5/16)

Congrats @WDE

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (21/5/16)

Well done @WDE !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WDE (22/5/16)

Neal said:


> Congrats @WDE, very well deserved. My only problem is how absolutely kaak my coil building attempts are compared to builders such as yourself. Well done mate, and keep posting pics of your builds, gives me something to aspire to.



Thanks again everyone. @Neal thanks, I will be waiting to see your builds in the future when you start nailing them

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (22/5/16)

WDE said:


> Thanks again everyone. @Neal thanks, I will be waiting to see your builds in the future when you start nailing them


Yes Brother, but the problem at the moment is that they resemble nails.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (23/5/16)

Congrats to @Zahz on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal 

Dedicated Members make this forum extra special.

Thanks for your contributions and dedication @Zahz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (23/5/16)

Congrats @Zahz .


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Congrats @Zahz


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Well done on your first medal @Zahz


----------



## WARMACHINE (23/5/16)

Nice one @Zahz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (23/5/16)

I would like a Link to Vape Build and Vape Help.

Been very lucky to have friend that need my help with there Builds in there Tanks.
Wicking to coils.
To which vape app I'm using that they can download.


----------



## Lingogrey (23/5/16)

Congrats @Zahz


----------



## Neal (23/5/16)

Well done @Zahz.


----------



## Zahz (23/5/16)

Wow this is so cool  thanks guys I feel so proud to get my very first medal and hope I can give more to this amazing community in the near future . Really appreciate it and thanks to @Silver and his team for the amazing work they do to run this forum. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (23/5/16)

This award is for @Greyz, for going above and beyond to help a fellow vaper out in this thread.

You have earned the noob friendly medal. congrats 

*Noob Friendly*
This medal is awarded to the member that is always there to help the newbies out. Always answering questions and lending a helping hand or giving a word of encouragement. This member knows what it feels like to start out. A special member indeed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Alex said:


> This award is for @Greyz, for going above and beyond to help a fellow vaper out in this thread.
> 
> You have earned the noob friendly medal. congrats
> 
> ...


Schweet! Thank you @Alex! 
Funnily enough this comes through after spending some time on WhatsApp helping a fellow Vaper out too lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## brotiform (23/5/16)

Congrats @Greyz , very well deserved


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

brotiform said:


> Congrats @Greyz , very well deserved


Thank you bru I feel honoured to wear this badge  

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## GreenyZA (23/5/16)

Congrats @Greyz. Well deserved and a big thank you for your assistance to the more junior members. Your input is highly vallued! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (23/5/16)

Excellent stuff @Greyz, very well deserved indeed.


----------



## Greyz (23/5/16)

Thanks @GreenyZA and @Neal I wish I could say I feel obligated to assist the new guy/gals because of the warmth, love and help I got when I came here.
But alas l, I just want everyone to enjoy vaping like WE do!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

Congrats on the medal @Greyz
Helping fellow members out with something technical like vaping can be a challenge on a forum - but you do it so well. Thanks for all the efforts!


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Way to go @Greyz ! You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar!


----------



## Greyz (24/5/16)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @Greyz ! You sir, are a gentleman and a scholar!


Thanks you @Stosta. When you get a chance check your PM's

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks you @Stosta. When you get a chance check your PM's
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


I got nothing! You been drinking again?  Is it about handing over the keys to the Mafiamobile?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## shaunnadan (24/5/16)

Happy Birthday @Cruzz_33 

wishing you lost of happiness and smiles as we acknowledge your existence on earth having made yet another turn around the sun....

and whats a birthday without presents !!!!!

here's a Dedicated Member medal ! your sir deserve it

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (24/5/16)

Was about to laugh at @shaunnadan for posting in the wrong thread... But then my mind was blown! Congrats @Cruzz_33 !!!


----------



## Neal (24/5/16)

Happy Birthday @Cruzz_33, and well done on your shiny.


----------



## brotiform (24/5/16)

Congrats @Cruzz_33


----------



## Silver (24/5/16)

Congrats @Cruzz_33 and thanks for all the contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Bump , no members earning medals today?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## GreenyZA (25/5/16)

@brotiform, not yet but I got 30g kanthal for Clapton building today.... Stay tuned 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (25/5/16)

Awaiting results


----------



## Silver (27/5/16)

*A big congrats to @sabrefm1 on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal*

Dedicated Members make ECIGSSA a very special place and we salute you all

Thanks for your contributions and dedication @sabrefm1 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (27/5/16)

Congrats @sabrefm1 .


----------



## brotiform (27/5/16)

Congrats @sabrefm1


----------



## Alexander Scott (27/5/16)

Congrats for the medals @Zahz, @Greyz, @Cruzz_33 & @sabrefm1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (27/5/16)

Congrats to @Zahz, @Greyz, @Cruzz_33 & @sabrefm1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/5/16)

Way to go @sabrefm1 ! Love the contributions!


----------



## Greyz (27/5/16)

I love seeing so many dedicated member medals being issued, they are a testament to how involved our fellow members are. And how fast vaping is growing in SA.

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Willyza (27/5/16)

Congratulations Guys
@Zahz 
@Greyz 
@sabrefm1
@Cruzz_33

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/5/16)

Well done @Cruzz_33


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/5/16)

Nice One @Greyz


----------



## WARMACHINE (27/5/16)

Awesome stuff *@sabrefm1*


----------



## Neal (27/5/16)

Congrats @sabrefm1, nicely done mate.


----------



## sabrefm1 (27/5/16)

wow thanks guys, i would never of expected this medal since I dont think that I actually do enough on the forum. but thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Andre (27/5/16)

sabrefm1 said:


> wow thanks guys, i would never of expected this medal since I dont think that I actually do enough on the forum. but thanks


But you do, we all have our own pace.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/16)

Best medal ever @sabrefm1!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (1/6/16)

We are proud to announce that the Dedicated Member medal has been awarded to @Soprono for his dedication to the forum. He now forms part of the corner stones of this awesome community and definitely deserves this medal.
Congratulations @Soprono !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## brotiform (1/6/16)

Congrats @Soprono , well deserved!!


----------



## Alexander Scott (1/6/16)

Congrats @Soprono, well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Soprono (1/6/16)

Very big surprise this morning seeing this, thank you guys and thank you to the community that has been created, without it not even a post count would have been possible. Look forward to the continued journey

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (1/6/16)

Congrats @Soprono 
Thanks for all the contributions!


----------



## Willyza (1/6/16)

Well Done @Soprono


----------



## Neal (1/6/16)

Congrats @Soprono , well done.


----------



## Silent Echo (1/6/16)

Nicely done @Soprono


----------



## BumbleBee (3/6/16)

We'd like to congratulate @NaZa05 for earning the Dedicated Member medal. Thank you for your all your contributions thus far NaZa

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (3/6/16)

Well done @NaZa05

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (3/6/16)

Congrats @NaZa05, well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (3/6/16)

Well done @NaZa05

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/6/16)

Nice 1 @NaZa05

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (3/6/16)

Wow thank you  guys. I honestly wasn't expecting this.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

Congrats @NaZa05 and thanks for your contributions
You have been a long-time member here - since Nov 2014!
Long may it continue

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## NaZa05 (3/6/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @NaZa05 and thanks for your contributions
> You have been a long-time member here - since Nov 2014!
> Long may it continue



I can't even believe it's that long silver. I was a "lurker" because the world of vaping was so scary when I joined. I just wanted something better than the twisp and I waited for the istick 20 and nautilus mini based on recommendations here.Life so was simple and juice economy was so much cheaper as well back then lol. This place and the people has helped me so much so I'm glad to contribute when ever I can because I'm still learning myself as well. It's a constantly changing industry which cost me more than maintaining my car

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (3/6/16)

NaZa05 said:


> I can't even believe it's that long silver. I was a "lurker" because the world of vaping was so scary when I joined. I just wanted something better than the twisp and I waited for the istick 20 and nautilus mini based on recommendations here.Life so was simple and juice economy was so much cheaper as well back then lol. This place and the people has helped me so much so I'm glad to contribute when ever I can because I'm still learning myself as well. It's a constantly changing industry which cost me more than maintaining my car



Well said @NaZa05 
You are right, things were much simpler in the "old days"
Lol
Back then I was on top of things... Now I get FOMO on almost every thread!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/6/16)

Participating regularly on the forum adds value for all ECIGSSA members and visitors. The Dedicated Member medal is awarded to members that regularly chirp in, support others and share their experience with all of us :



Our latest recipient is @Mac75 
Thanks for all your contributions Mac75 !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (6/6/16)

Congrats @Mac75. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (6/6/16)

Awesome stuff @Mac75 !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (6/6/16)

Well done @Mac75, congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jakey (6/6/16)

Congrats @Mac75

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (6/6/16)

This a quiet a surprise on a Monday morning! Thank you kindly! @Kuhlkatz @Andre @Stosta @Alexander Scott @Jakey thanks guys 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Alex (6/6/16)

Well done @Mac75

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/6/16)

Congrats @Mac75 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GreenyZA (6/6/16)

Congrats Mac75. Very well deserved! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (6/6/16)

Thank you guys  @Alex @Silver @GreenyZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (6/6/16)

Congrats and very well done @NaZa05


----------



## Neal (6/6/16)

Congrats @Mac75, nice one mate.


----------



## Greyz (6/6/16)

Well done and congrats to @NaZa05 and @Mac75 - thanks for making this community great!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/6/16)

Step right up, read all about it ! 

The latest dedicated member medal has been officially awarded to

Drum roll please...... 


@Silent Echo !!! 

Well done and wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Step right up, read all about it !
> 
> The latest dedicated member medal has been officially awarded to
> 
> ...


Way to go @Silent Echo ! Even though you don't like XXX it's still a pleasure having you here with us!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/6/16)

Congrats @Silent Echo ! Keep 'em coming

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (7/6/16)

Haha, thanks guys  Really glad to be apart of this awesome community!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (7/6/16)

Congrats @Silent Echo 
Thanks for the dedication and contributions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (7/6/16)

Awesome @Silent Echo, well done!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silent Echo (7/6/16)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @Silent Echo ! Even though you don't like XXX it's still a pleasure having you here with us!



I actually really like XXX (the ejuice and the other thing... )

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mac75 (7/6/16)

Thanks @Neal @Greyz. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (7/6/16)

Congrats @Silent Echo !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (7/6/16)

Congrats @Silent Echo, well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (7/6/16)

Congrats @Silent Echo 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/6/16)

A big congrats to @Casper on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

Dedicated members are those folk that are here on ECIGSSA despite rain or shine, contributing and helping others, making this a special place. Epitomised by @Casper - who is here posting in the early hours of the morning despite having pneumonia!

Thanks for your dedication and contributions over the months @Casper 
Hope you get better soon!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (9/6/16)

Congrats @Casper


----------



## Stosta (9/6/16)

@Casper you beauty!!!! Well done on the bling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (9/6/16)

Congratz @Casper, well done!!


----------



## Lingogrey (9/6/16)

Well done @Casper  Hope you recover very soon!


----------



## SAVaper (9/6/16)

Congratulations all!


----------



## Silent Echo (9/6/16)

Congrats @Casper


----------



## Greyz (9/6/16)

Well done on your shiney @Casper


----------



## brotiform (9/6/16)

Well done @Casper


----------



## Mac75 (9/6/16)

Nice one @Casper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex (13/6/16)

A Dedicated member award has been awarded to @Humbolt. 

He is a long time member since Aug 2014, so an extra special mention is also due. Congratulations man, you certainly deserve it.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Mac75 (13/6/16)

Congrats @Humbolt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dubz (13/6/16)

Congrats @Humbolt .


----------



## Alexander Scott (13/6/16)

Congratz @Humbolt, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/6/16)

Congrats @Casper and @Humbolt !


----------



## brotiform (13/6/16)

Congrats @Humbolt


----------



## theyettie (13/6/16)

Congrats to all the latest recipients, wear it well. The weather in Jo'burg sucks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (13/6/16)

Congrats @Humbolt 
Thanks for the contributions over such a long time!


----------



## Greyz (13/6/16)

Well done @Humbolt


----------



## Neal (14/6/16)

Congrats @Casper and @Humbolt, well done chaps.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Casper (14/6/16)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Willyza (14/6/16)

Congrats @Casper 
@Humbolt

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (15/6/16)

Congratulations go out to @Alexander Scott on officially becoming a Dedicated Member.




We welcome your input and contributions to the forum, well done

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/6/16)

Congrats @Alexander Scott !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/16)

WTG @Alexander Scott !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mac75 (15/6/16)

Congrats @Alexander Scott 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/6/16)

Well Done @Alexander Scott

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (15/6/16)

Wow, just got out of a meeting now, and couldn't believe my eyes, really didn't expect anything like this yet, and thanks to all the others that make this forum so awesome!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Alexander Scott (15/6/16)

Why oh why, can't like the posts now, will do when I get to my laptop


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mac75 (15/6/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Why oh why, can't like the posts now, will do when I get to my laptop
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Tap on the post. Tap more. Tap web view 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Silent Echo (15/6/16)

Well done @Alexander Scott

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chezzig (15/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> We'd like to congratulate @NaZa05 for earning the Dedicated Member medal. Thank you for your all your contributions thus far NaZa


  Congrats @NaZa05 whoop, whoop!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Well done @Alexander Scott 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication here on the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/6/16)

Without active members or this awesome community, ECIGSSA would be 'just another forum', instead of a home to many of us. As a small token of appreciation, ECIGSSA awards the Dedicated Member medal to all active members that contribute consistently in any form or fashion :



Our latest recipient is none other than @Rossouw . Thanks for your dedication and contributions !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Without active members or this awesome community, ECIGSSA would be 'just another forum', instead of a home to many of us. As a small token of appreciation, ECIGSSA awards the Dedicated Member medal to all active members that contribute consistently in any form or fashion :
> View attachment 57899
> 
> 
> Our latest recipient is none other than @Rossouw . Thanks for your dedication and contributions !


I honestly did not expect this thanks to everyone that makes this forum so great!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (16/6/16)

Congratz @Rossouw, well done bud!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

than


Alexander Scott said:


> Congratz @Rossouw, well done bud!!


Thank you!! Congratulations to you too!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/6/16)

Congrats to @Rossouw and @Alexander Scott

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Congrats to @Rossouw and @Alexander Scott


Thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (16/6/16)

Congrats @Rossouw 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (16/6/16)

moolies86 said:


> Congrats to @Rossouw and @Alexander Scott



Thx bud!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

Silver said:


> Congrats @Rossouw
> Thanks for your dedication and contributions!


Thank you @Silver 
It is only a pleasure!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (16/6/16)

Big thumbs up to @Rossouw and @Alexander Scott, well done there chaps.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (16/6/16)

Congratulations @Alexander Scott and @Rossouw.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Rossouw (16/6/16)

Neal said:


> Big thumbs up to @Rossouw and @Alexander Scott, well done there chaps.





DrSirus-88 said:


> Congratulations @Alexander Scott and @Rossouw.


Thank you all so much!


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Well deserved @Alexander Scott

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Congrats @Rossouw

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (17/6/16)

Greyz said:


> Well deserved @Alexander Scott
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



@Greyz, thx bud, much appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (17/6/16)

A big congrats to @KimVapeDashian on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal !
Thank you for your contributions and dedication

Dedicated members rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (17/6/16)

Well done @KimVapeDashian, congratz!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/6/16)

Congrats @KimVapeDashian ! Well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/6/16)

Congrats @KimVapeDashian. Love your irreverent humour.

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Greyz (17/6/16)

Nice one @KimVapeDashian

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheVapeApe (17/6/16)

Well played @TommyL and @theyettie ! cant wait to see what badge comes my way next.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## theyettie (17/6/16)

TheVapeApe said:


> Well played @TommyL and @theyettie ! cant wait to see what badge comes my way next.



All in good time bud. 42 posts in less than a month. You're well on your way. 

Keep contributing, it's what makes this place awesome. I told someone the other day, I'm not on bookface or twitter or anything like that. I despise social media. This forum is the only place I interact online, which is kind of a big deal for me. Like minded folk, talking about something we've all grown to love. This is a culture/community which I'm proud to be associated with.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 3 | Winner 3


----------



## SAVaper (17/6/16)

Congrats all.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (17/6/16)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (17/6/16)

Congratulations @KimVapeDashian.

Nice one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Neal (17/6/16)

Belated congrats to @NaZa05 and well done to @KimVapeDashian. Both medals very well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## moolies86 (17/6/16)

Congrats @kimvapedashion and to all the other members I haven't yet congratulated,you guys really do make new members feel right at home,i havent been on facebook for more than 2weeks @theyettie,totally agree with you that its a culture/community that I hope I'll be apart of for a really long time,invaluable knowledge and great people, thank you guys

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/6/16)

Thank you for the medal guys 

Again, this place would not be epic without you all...

#VapeFam

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## shaunnadan (20/6/16)

Attention attention ! I have something to mention....

this morning something rather special has happened, an important member on the forum has just earned his first Medal

@RiaanRed has just been awarded with the Dedicated Member Medal !

congrats buddy and wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RiaanRed (20/6/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Attention attention ! I have something to mention....
> 
> this morning something rather special has happened, an important member on the forum has just earned his first Medal
> 
> ...


THANK you all Very Much! 
This forum has changed my vape life tremendously.
All of you Rock!
Thank You once again

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Mac75 (20/6/16)

Nice one @RiaanRed 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/6/16)

Congrats @RiaanRed. Thank you for all your contributions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GadgetFreak (20/6/16)

@Gizmo I dearly want my 2 years of service medal!


----------



## KimVapeDashian (20/6/16)

Nice one @RiaanRed - its a proud moment indeed! Nice feeling.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RiaanRed (20/6/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Nice one @RiaanRed - its a proud moment indeed! Nice feeling.



It really is an Amazing feeling! Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (20/6/16)

Congrats @RiaanRed 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication - and all the great photos!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (20/6/16)

Well Done All
Its a great feeling knowing you have done it

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (20/6/16)

Well done @RiaanRed. Well deserved pal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (20/6/16)

Excellent stuff there @RiaanRed, well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silent Echo (20/6/16)

Nice one @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (21/6/16)

About time you got a shiney Mr @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (21/6/16)

Banzai !! @RiaanRed Well done !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

I have great pleasure in awarding a Dedicated Member medal to @moolies86! Congrats and thanks for being a dedicated member!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kaizer (22/6/16)

Grats @moolies86 . Well Done


----------



## DrSirus-88 (22/6/16)

Nice one @moolies86.


----------



## Mac75 (22/6/16)

Well done @moolies86 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (22/6/16)

Way to go @moolies86, well done.


----------



## Casper (22/6/16)

Awesome @moolies86! Well done!!

What can I do to get more medals?????

I want em'all!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (22/6/16)

This is amazing thank you @Rob Fisher !! this truly is a great community,and I'm really proud to be apart of it thank you,wokeup this morning and received a email that my vape mail should arrive today and then this now let's hope sir vape announces that the purple minikin 1.5 is in stock and this will be a perfect day thanks you guys
@Casper @Neal @Andre @Kaizer @Mac75 @DrSirus-88 @Silver

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (23/6/16)

Congrats @moolies86!
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/6/16)

Congrats @RiaanRed and @moolies86 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (23/6/16)

very well done @moolies86 !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (23/6/16)

Well done @RiaanRed & @moolies86

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (30/6/16)

This thread has been quiet for a week , either the members are not trying or admins have missed some achievements


----------



## KZOR (30/6/16)

Gz @moolies86 . I am yet a virgin infant to the forums but I will get there one day.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Frikkie6000 (30/6/16)

@brotiform it must be the cold

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (5/7/16)

Congrats to another Dedicated Member @Cobrali! Dedicated members are the backbone of the Forum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## brotiform (5/7/16)

Well done @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (5/7/16)

Congrats @Cobrali .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/7/16)

Congrats @Cobrali 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (5/7/16)

Conrats @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (5/7/16)

Congrats @Cobrali !!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/7/16)

@Cobrali





Well Done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/7/16)

Awesome stuff @Cobrali !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (5/7/16)

Well done @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mac75 (5/7/16)

Well done @Cobrali


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (5/7/16)

Congrats @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (5/7/16)

Big congratulations to @moolies86 , @Cobrali and the beard @RiaanRed!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## moolies86 (5/7/16)

Well deserved,Congratulations @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

Thanks all! I feel so proud to be a member of this forum and will continue to give where i can!  Here is to many many more years of vaping! And many many more years of stalking these forums looking for news, reviews and items of interest!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

Oh and congrats to everyone else as well!  

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## RiaanRed (5/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Big congratulations to @moolies86 , @Cobrali and the beard @RiaanRed!


LOL thanx man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Roodt (5/7/16)

so when will I be due for a medal?? The misses is already complaining that I spend way too much time here

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Greyz (5/7/16)

Roodt said:


> so when will I be due for a medal?? The misses is already complaining that I spend way too much time here



Just keep at it bud. At 25 posts your still new here, get involved in competitions, take part in the discussions and pretty soon you will have earned your first badge

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Roodt (5/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Just keep at it bud. At 25 posts your still new here, get involved in competitions, take part in the discussions and pretty soon you will have earned your first badge


 Ah yes... patience, that virtue i never had...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (5/7/16)

Congratulations @Cobrali, well done mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/16)

Roodt said:


> Ah yes... patience, that virtue i never had...


Patience is _not_ a virtue, it's a skill

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/16)

Congrats on your first medal @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cobrali (5/7/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Congrats on your first medal @Cobrali


Thanks!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/7/16)

Congrats @Cobrali !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/7/16)

As the saying goes, Sharing is Caring. At ECIGSSA, regular participation is appreciated by the community. Regular contributions in any form, and a willingness to share information or assistance shows dedication. As a gesture of appreciation, busy bees get awarded a special medal :



Our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal is @DrSirus-88.

Well deserved and thanks for spending time with us all !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Neal (6/7/16)

Well done @DrSirus-88, congrats there mate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (6/7/16)

@Kuhlkatz and the rest of the moderators and all other members I would just like to thank you for the medal. 

This viewing of this forum has definitely become an addiction for me, it's the first thing I view when I open my pearly whites. 

Thanks again everyone. Very much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Silent Echo (6/7/16)

Congrats guys! @moolies86 , @Cobrali , @RiaanRed , @DrSirus-88

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/16)

Congrats @DrSirus-88 !
Well deserved indeed
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

Our community is blessed with another Deidicated Member - congrats @DrSirus-88!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/7/16)

Congrats @DrSirus-88 

It is of good form for dedicated members to "Disagree" with any @Greyz post that you see 

Well done again 


#SorryGreyz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Congrats @DrSirus-88
> 
> It is of good form for dedicated members to "Disagree" with any @Greyz post that you see
> 
> ...



No no no, that game is for the "NCV - Coming soon" thread not the forum. Come join in and get your 1st Disagree.
Dont misguide the Dedicated Members Kim

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (6/7/16)

Greyz said:


> No no no, that game is for the "NCV - Coming soon" thread not the forum. Come join in and get your 1st Disagree.
> Dont misguide the Dedicated Members Kim



Do you know how close I was to showing the new Dedicated's, where the button is??????

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (6/7/16)

KimVapeDashian said:


> Do you know how close I was to showing the new Dedicated's, where the button is??????



Please don't I'll go undo all my Dislikes LOL

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (6/7/16)

Sitting in in a warm natural spring pool with wifey atm and still have time to visit the forum. Just want to congratulate all the medal receivers.
Will get there one day. I have already reached 50 posts so i can now take part in competitions.
Baby steps.
Gz guys.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Useful 1


----------



## KZOR (6/7/16)

Specially for the award winners courtesy
of evic and goblin mini. How is that for timing?

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (7/7/16)

@DrSirus-88 
Congrats...........

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (9/7/16)

Has anyone seen @kyle_redbull ????

He's most probably shining his new medal ! 

Congrats on getting the Dedicated Member medal buddy, its well deserved

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Greyz (9/7/16)

Congrats @kyle_redbull - well deserved bud!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DrSirus-88 (9/7/16)

Congrats @kyle_redbull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/16)

Congrats @kyle_redbull 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/7/16)

Congrats @kyle_redbull .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (10/7/16)

Well done to @kyle_redbull, enjoy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/16)

@kyle_redbull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## moolies86 (10/7/16)

Congratulations @kyle_redbull

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (11/7/16)

Woohooo only saw this now thanks admin and everyone it means a lot 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (11/7/16)

A big congrats to @Imotions on the award of the Dedicated Member medal

Thank you @Imotions for your contributions and dedication
Members like you make this place awesome
Enjoy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (11/7/16)

Congrats @Imotions .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (11/7/16)

Congrats on your shiney @Imotions

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (11/7/16)

i would firstly like to this this opportunity to thank my mother i would like to thank my father but most of all i would like to thank my parents  thanks one and all vape hard vape strong may the clouds be with you 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Willyza (11/7/16)

Well Done @Imotions


----------



## Neal (11/7/16)

Nicely done @Imotions, well deserved.


----------



## Alexander Scott (11/7/16)

Congrats to all the newest medal winners, well done to you all, well deserved!
Sorry, haven't been very active the last 2 to 3 weeks, was just very busy with work and some personal things that had to be sorted out.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (12/7/16)

Here's a shoutout to @PsyCLown, and to show our appreciation for being an active member. You have been awarded with a dedicated member medal.

Congratulations

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (12/7/16)

Congrats @PsyCLown 
Thanks for the dedication!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (12/7/16)

congrats to all the new medal winners


----------



## Imotions (12/7/16)

congrats basically to everyone that is vaping for whatever reason it may be especially if you getting of stinkies i tap you on the back be strong the ride is hard but it soon gets smoother

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsyCLown (12/7/16)

Awesome! Thanks guys, I certainly did not expect to wake up to a forum medal! 

Thank you ^^

Congrats to everyone else who also gots medals! Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/7/16)

Congrats @kyle_redbull , @Imotions and @PsyCLown !

Well deserved guys & thanks for 'feeding us trolls'

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Neal (12/7/16)

Good stuff @PsyCLown, congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (16/7/16)

Congrats to @RiaanRed for receiving the Coil Master medal, his coil building skills have more than amazed us all.

Well done

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## RiaanRed (16/7/16)

Alex said:


> Congrats to @RiaanRed for receiving the Coil Master medal, his coil building skills have more than amazed us all.
> 
> Well done



Thank you So much!! And I have to thank all the coil masters on this forum for inspiring and teaching me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## KZOR (16/7/16)

@RiaanRed ...... well done m8.
Don't be shy of posting those flavour chasing originals who have invented so far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86 (16/7/16)

Congratulations @RiaanRed  great achievement

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Neal (16/7/16)

One time there @RiaanRed, that is a medal that you should be very proud of, and one that I have more chance of winning the lotto than ever receiving. Well deserved brother.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## Andre (16/7/16)

More than deserved @RiaanRed. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Greyz (16/7/16)

Well deserved @RiaanRed the beard 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (17/7/16)

Congrats @RiaanRed 
Super achievement!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (17/7/16)

Congrats @RiaanRed .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (17/7/16)

Well done @RiaanRed, well deserved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (17/7/16)

Nice 1 @RiaanRed

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (19/7/16)

Can we get a round of applause for our newest Dedicated Member please....

@Feliks Karp 



Congratulations Feliks, and keep up all those amazing posts

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (19/7/16)

Thanks for the medal  and thank you to all staff and forum members, hope I continue to both gain from and add to this forum, think I would be totally lost if it wasn't for many of the generous members who selflessly share their knowledge and experiences. I've also made some great friends here as a bonus!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## MarcelinoJ (19/7/16)

Congratulations to everyone on getting a medal


----------



## Andre (19/7/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp. Great stuff.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/7/16)

@Feliks Karp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (19/7/16)

Congratulations @Feliks Karp well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (20/7/16)

Well done bud @RiaanRed . Do you think
If i build this coil, can i get a coil master medal too?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Neal (20/7/16)

Very well deserved @Feliks Karp, nicely done there brother.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (20/7/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/7/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

PS - happy birthday

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/7/16)

Congrats to @Zakariya Baker! Another fine member being awarded the coveted Dedicated Member medal! This medal is the backbone of the forum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/7/16)

Way to go @Zakariya Baker !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/7/16)

Congrats @Zakariya Baker 
Thanks for the contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Zakariya Baker (22/7/16)

Thanks everybody! Right when I'm on my way to upgrading and my vape mail is inbound, this is a good week for me haha

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Greyz (23/7/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp Well deserved son!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (23/7/16)

Welld done @Zakariya Baker !


----------



## Dubz (23/7/16)

Congrats @Zakariya Baker .


----------



## Zahz (23/7/16)

Congrats @Zakariya Baker ! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Neal (23/7/16)

Thumbs up to @Zakariya Baker, well done mate.


----------



## Willyza (23/7/16)

Nice 1 @Zakariya Baker


----------



## SAVaper (23/7/16)

Well Done


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/7/16)

The backbone of ECIGSSA is it's members that visit often and also contribute frequently and freely. Their contributions makes this the goto stop for others when they get a moment to browse, or when they are looking for some info. As a token of appreciation, these members receive :



I'm proud to announce our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @korn1.

Thanks for spending time with us and for all your contributions !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (27/7/16)

Congrats @korn1 !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (27/7/16)

Way to go @korn1 !!! Pleasure having you here with us!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (27/7/16)

Congrats to all our new medal winners , the forum is awesome because of people like you

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Greyz (27/7/16)

Well done to @korn1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (27/7/16)

Nice One @korn1

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (27/7/16)

Congrats on the medal @korn1 
Thanks for your contributions over such a long time!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (27/7/16)

I'll probably have to bribe someone to get another shiny


----------



## korn1 (27/7/16)

Oh wow thanks guys  I actually came here now to thank vapeclub and wienervape

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## korn1 (27/7/16)

Viper_SA said:


> I'll probably have to bribe someone to get another shiny



Well if you slip me some juice I will see what I can do

No really it made my day. I have been so busy and stressed at work this week. So far I only looked forward to fetching my repeat antidepressants from the pharmacy tomorrow .

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## shaunnadan (28/7/16)

Ladies and Gentleman, for my next trick i need a volunteer from the audience.....hmmmm who shall i pick....... perhaps that guy over there..... yes you sir. Step right up!

*passes the mic to the volunteer, tell us your name....

@Johan Heyns 

*waves magic wand, takes a big 120w hit and in a plume of vapor "whoosh!" @Johan Heyns has just received the Dedicated Member Medal !

everyone give him a round of applause, he deserves it !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (28/7/16)

Congratulations @Johan Heyns !


----------



## brotiform (28/7/16)

Congrats!! 

Still chasing my second medal

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Johan Heyns (28/7/16)

wow thanks guys I am honored !!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Willyza (28/7/16)

@Johan Heyns


----------



## Imtiaaz (28/7/16)

brotiform said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Still chasing my second medal



CONGRATS @Johan Heyns , Im still chasing my first @brotiform still need roughly 5 million posts at least. LOL

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (28/7/16)

Congrats to @Johan Heyns! Our family grows and it makes my mod happy

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (28/7/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Ladies and Gentleman, for my next trick i need a volunteer from the audience.....hmmmm who shall i pick....... perhaps that guy over there..... yes you sir. Step right up!
> 
> *passes the mic to the volunteer, tell us your name....
> 
> ...



Congratulations

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (28/7/16)

Congrats on the medal @Johan Heyns - well deserved - and thanks for the contributions and dedication

Lol, @shaunnadan - loved your announcement!!!
It was so good

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (29/7/16)

A big congrats to @MoneymanVape on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal!

Thanks for all your contributions and dedication @MoneymanVape 

Dedicated Members make this place extra special.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (29/7/16)

Well done, you've eanred your first medal @MoneymanVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/7/16)

CONGRATS @MoneymanVape enjoy your shiny new medal...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (29/7/16)

@MoneymanVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/7/16)

Congratulations @MoneymanVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (29/7/16)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @MoneymanVape


Gee thanks

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/7/16)

Congratz @Johan Heyns and @MoneymanVape .

Well deserved !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoneymanVape (30/7/16)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (31/7/16)

I've only now just remembered my login etc what medal did I win?

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


----------



## blujeenz (31/7/16)

Buan Stanley said:


> I've only now just remembered my login etc what medal did I win?
> 
> Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk


Dedicated member. back in Jan. 
Anniversaries and birthdays must really give you a hard time?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Buan Stanley (31/7/16)

Wow I'm super slow haha thank you 

Sent from my LG-H850 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (31/7/16)

@korn1 @Johan Heyns @MoneymanVape 
Nice job remaining loyal to Ecigssa.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (2/8/16)

Congratulations to @MoeB786, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member award.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (2/8/16)

Alex said:


> Congratulations to @MoeB786, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member award.


Congrats @MoeB786


----------



## Frikkie6000 (2/8/16)

Congratulations @MoeB786 !!


----------



## Willyza (2/8/16)

Congrats @MoeB786


----------



## Dubz (2/8/16)

Congrats @Johan Heyns @MoneymanVape @MoeB786 .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/8/16)

Way to go @MoeB786 !


----------



## moolies86 (2/8/16)

Congratulations @MoneymanVape and @MoeB786 well deserved guys

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/8/16)

Well done to all the recipients of these here prestigious awards!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/16)

Congrats @MoeB786 , thanks for the dedication!


----------



## MoeB786 (5/8/16)

YAYAYAYAYAY Thanks Guys  @Alex thank you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## brotiform (5/8/16)

Congrats guys , you are the ones who make ECIGSSA awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (7/8/16)

We have another dedicated ecigssa family member! 

Congratulations to @Vape_r on your shiny new medal

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (7/8/16)

Congratulations @Vape_r

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/8/16)

Congrats @Vape_r

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/16)

Congrats @Vape_r - thanks for the dedication!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (7/8/16)

Congrats @Vape_r 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (8/8/16)

congrats @Vape_r

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/8/16)

Congrats & thanks @MoeB786 and @Vape_r ! 

It's all the banter, help and general info from its members that makes ECIGSSA what it is. Despite the fact that there are some advanced vapers and DIYers here, they all gladly share their knowledge without acting like condescending, superior beings.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Frikkie6000 (8/8/16)

Congrats @Vape_r !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cobrali (8/8/16)

Congrats @Vape_r!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Vape_r (9/8/16)

Thanks so much everyone! Surprised I only came across this now. This forum is an awesome place with awesome people!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/8/16)

Congrats to @Caveman! Another fine member being awarded the coveted Dedicated Member medal! This medal is the backbone of the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (9/8/16)

Congrats on the medal @Caveman 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (9/8/16)

Congrats @Caveman!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86 (9/8/16)

Congrats @Caveman thank you for all your contributions


----------



## Greyz (9/8/16)

Well deserved @Caveman

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## Caveman (9/8/16)

Wow completely unexpected! Thanks very much guys! Great surprise to wake up to  

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (9/8/16)

Congrats @Caveman. Some well deserved bling there. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (9/8/16)

Well done @Caveman


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/8/16)

Some say he vapes REAL Froot Loops for breakfast, and can recoil a stock Twisp Clearo while blindfolded ... Oh, wait. Wrong show 
At ECIGSSA we are glued to the screen for different reasons - good intent, and great content from all the great members that keep this place interesting. As a token of appreciation, dedicated members are awarded this :



I'm proud to announce that our latest member to receive this coveted award is @RichJB. 

Congrats @RichJB and thanks for all the contributions here !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/16)

Congrats @RichJB - well deserved - and thanks for all the dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (15/8/16)

Congrats @RichJB 

@Silver , I need a new one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/8/16)

Congratulations @RichJB

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (15/8/16)

Thank you mods and ECIGSSA, I feel most honoured to be a badged member!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (15/8/16)

@RichJB 
Well Done Dude

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (15/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Thanks you mods and ECIGSSA, I feel most honoured to be a badged member!



CONGRATS @RichJB well deserved buddy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/8/16)

Congrats and well done to @Vape_r , @Caveman and @RichJB !

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (15/8/16)

Congrats @RichJB .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/8/16)

Well deserved @RichJB. Thank you for well considered contributions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (15/8/16)

Congratulations @RichJB 

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (15/8/16)

@RichJB well deserved 







Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/8/16)

This morning I got up and logged into the forum. With all of the messages and notification I saw my favourite tag... A medal announcement...

I jumped off the bed and did the happy dance !!!! 

I then realised that someone Was also waking up to this notification. I spun around having the time of my life because no one puts @ddk1979 in the corner ! 

Congrats on getting your dedicated member medal

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (16/8/16)

Congrats and well deserved @ddk1979

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/8/16)

Congrats on the medal @ddk1979 - thanks for your contributions and dedication !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## moolies86 (16/8/16)

Congrats @RichJB and @ddk1979

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## brotiform (16/8/16)

CONGRATS

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nailedit77 (16/8/16)

Congrats @RichJB and @ddk1979

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (16/8/16)

@ddk1979

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/8/16)

Wow. Really did not expect something like this
THANK YOU TO EVERYONE WHO MAKES THIS FORUM GREAT.
And a special thank you to everyone who assisted me on my vaping journey.

Been having such a terrible day so this is a really nice surprise.

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alexander Scott (21/8/16)

Greetings from Malawi, congrats to all the latest medal winners, well deserved!!

Do I now qualify for the International Vaper Medal? 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## moolies86 (30/8/16)

Was expecting a new medal or a fine announcement for @brotiform lol takes balls to moon that many people,maybe something like this 





Sent from my SM-G900H using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (31/8/16)

Gives me great pleasure to announce the next medal

*The Dedicated Member medal has been awarded to @Imtiaaz *
Thanks Imtiaaz for your support, dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (31/8/16)

Way to go @Imtiaaz !!!!! Seems like just yesterday you joined! Congrats on getting so far on your vape journey, it's been an absolute pleasure having you on here, we have shared some awesome chats buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dubz (31/8/16)

Congrats @Imtiaaz .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (31/8/16)

Well done @Imtiaaz - well deserved!


----------



## Imtiaaz (31/8/16)

OH YEEEAAAAAYYYYYYY!!!!!

Thank you so much everyone. This just totally made my day!!!

I love this forum and the people here, I cant imagine my day without checking in here, it just doesn't seem right.

I haven't been here that long but man oh man I have learnt so much since I joined, thanks to the awesome people and advise received here. I love helping out where I can and this motivates me to constantly seek out knowledge and hopefully pass it on.

Thank you all!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## MarcelinoJ (31/8/16)

Feels like the Olympics with everyone getting a medal. Heheheh. Congrats to all for getting.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (31/8/16)

Congrats @Imtiaaz well deserved medal!

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## boxerulez (31/8/16)

NICE @Imtiaaz


----------



## Imtiaaz (31/8/16)

Greyz said:


> Congrats @Imtiaaz well deserved medal!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk



Thank you @Greyz & @boxerulez, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## PsiSan (31/8/16)

Congratz guys


----------



## Soutie (31/8/16)

Congrats @Imtiaaz, well deserved


----------



## Imtiaaz (31/8/16)

Thank you @Soutie


----------



## RichJB (31/8/16)

Well done, @Imtiaaz. The Force is strong with this one so the Jedi Council has bestowed the 220W lightsaber upon him!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (31/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Well done, @Imtiaaz. The Force is strong with this one so the Jedi Council has bestowed the 220W lightsaber upon him!



Does it come with batteries?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (31/8/16)

Congratulations @Imtiaaz


----------



## Imtiaaz (31/8/16)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @Imtiaaz



Thank you @SAVaper much appreciated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (31/8/16)

Congrats @lmtiaaz, well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## moolies86 (31/8/16)

Congratulations @Imtiaaz  well deserved and like your thinking

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (1/9/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> Does it come with batteries?



8 x 26650 batts in series!


----------



## KZOR (1/9/16)

Well done lads. Nice to see Capetonians gettings the past few medals. 
Maybe that is a sign.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Imtiaaz (1/9/16)

Alexander Scott said:


> Congrats @lmtiaaz, well done!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thank you so much guys @moolies86 and @Alexander Scott.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## mcgeerj35 (1/9/16)

Hey buddy congratzzz on the medal nice way to go 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (1/9/16)

Well done @Crockett, you have been awarded with a dedicated member award.





Many thanks for your valued contribution towards making this place great.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/16)

Congratulations @Crockett

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/16)

Congratulations @Imtiaaz and @Crockett .
Well done guys.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Crockett (1/9/16)

Wow, thanks so much guys! This was an unexpected but very welcome surprise. I appreciate all the encouragement and help that is on this forum a lot, so thank you, thank you, thank you!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (11/9/16)

**** Congratulations! ****​
It is a great pleasure to award the Dedicated Member medal to @incredible_hullk, well done and keep up the great posts

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Lingogrey (11/9/16)

Congrats @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (11/9/16)

Congrats @incredible_hullk .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (11/9/16)

wow thanks guys...this forum is amazing..the people, the news, the vapemail, the shenanigans, the reviews, the recipes and robs lounge

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (11/9/16)

Well done and congratulations to @incredible_hullk , 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (11/9/16)

nice @incredible_hullk



Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (11/9/16)

Nice 1 @incredible_hullk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (11/9/16)

incredible_hullk said:


> wow thanks guys...this forum is amazing..the people, the news, the vapemail, the shenanigans, the reviews, the recipes and robs lounge


Congrats @incredible_hullk well deserved buddy!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

Congrats @incredible_hullk


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

Well done on the medal @incredible_hullk 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

thanks @SAVaper and @Silver...much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (12/9/16)

@incredible_hullk ........ gz m8. Well deserved.
I think I angered the "gods" too much to get a medal.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (12/9/16)

Congrats @incredible_hullk  Keep it up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/9/16)

And another congrats today to a Dedicated Member who gets his medal! Congrats @Mark121m!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/9/16)

Congrats @Mark121m 
Thanks for all the dedication!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (12/9/16)

Congrats @Mark121m .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/16)

Two in one day! Awesome.
Congrats @Mark121m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/9/16)

Congrats @Mark121m

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> And another congrats today to a Dedicated Member who gets his medal! Congrats @Mark121m!


Wooohoooo 
Thank you

Thanks so much VAPE family

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/16)

Well done and congratulations @Mark121m 

.


----------



## Mark121m (12/9/16)

To the Next Medal reciever. 
Have a kickass day.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/9/16)

What makes ECIGSSA special, is it's members that consistently contribute their time in any form, be it vape related, their own experiences or just a joke or two or some banter to lighten up someone else's day. As a small token of appreciation, they are awarded with 



I'm proud to announce that @boxerulez fits this profile perfectly.
Congrats, and thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/9/16)

Congrats @boxerulez - well deserved
Thanks for all your contributions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/9/16)

Congrats @boxerulez! Dedicated members are the lifeblood of the forum!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/9/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> What makes ECIGSSA special, is it's members that consistently contribute their time in any form, be it vape related, their own experiences or just a joke or two or some banter to lighten up someone else's day. As a small token of appreciation, they are awarded with
> View attachment 67596
> 
> 
> ...



Congrats @boxerulez, Well deserved buddy!!! Way to go.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (14/9/16)

Thanks so much guys! Was not expecting this  The least I can do after you all got me off the stinkeys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/16)

Well done and congratulations @boxerulez 
You are an asset to this forum.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Soutie (14/9/16)

Congrats @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (14/9/16)

Congrats @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PsiSan (14/9/16)

Congratz @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/9/16)

Congratulations @boxerulez 

Sent from my GT-I9190 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/9/16)

Nicely done @boxerulez, congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mark121m (14/9/16)

boxerulez said:


> Thanks so much guys! Was not expecting this  The least I can do after you all got me off the stinkeys.


Congrats boxer

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (16/9/16)

knock knock...
.... who's there?

@Yagya ....
...@Yagya who?

@Yagya who has just earned himself a dedicated member medal !!!!

congrats buddy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/9/16)

Nice one, Congratz @Yagya


----------



## Stosta (16/9/16)

Congrats @Yagya !!!


----------



## Trashcanman3284 (16/9/16)

Congrats @Yagya !


----------



## ddk1979 (16/9/16)

Congratulations @Yagya 

.


----------



## Huffapuff (16/9/16)

Well done @Yagya


----------



## Imtiaaz (16/9/16)

Well done and CONGRATS @Yagya


----------



## Silver (16/9/16)

Congrats @Yagya
Well deserved - thanks for the contributions


----------



## SAVaper (16/9/16)

COngrats @Yagya


----------



## Rude Rudi (16/9/16)

Whoop! @boxerulez

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (16/9/16)

Whoop. .thanks guys..
Only saw this now..

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/9/16)

Congrats @Yagya !

Keep it up.


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

A big congrats to @JsPLAYn on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.

This medal goes to members that have shown dedication and have contributed greatly. Dedicated members make this forum very special. 

Thank you for all your contributions and dedication @JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to @JsPLAYn on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.
> 
> This medal goes to members that have shown dedication and have contributed greatly. Dedicated members make this forum very special.
> 
> Thank you for all your contributions and dedication @JsPLAYn


WOW thanks @Silver greatly appreciated. I contribute due to my passion for the hobby.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (18/9/16)

Congratulations @JsPLAYn


----------



## Silver (18/9/16)

JsPLAYn said:


> WOW thanks @Silver greatly appreciated. I contribute due to my passion for the hobby.



Thanks for having the passion for the hobby - and contributing on the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @JsPLAYn


Thanks @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

Silver said:


> Thanks for having the passion for the hobby - and contributing on the forum


My pleasure

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/9/16)

Congrats @JsPLAYn!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (18/9/16)

Congrats 2
@Yagya 
@JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

Thanks @Willyza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats @JsPLAYn!


Thanks @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yagya (18/9/16)

Congrats @JsPLAYn

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (18/9/16)

Congrats @JsPLAYn well deserved buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

Thanks @Yagya. Congrats to u too buddy 

Thanks @Imtiaaz ..


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/16)

Congrats @JsPLAYn , well done!!!

.


----------



## JsPLAYn (18/9/16)

ddk1979 said:


> Congrats @JsPLAYn , well done!!!
> 
> .


Thanks @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (18/9/16)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/9/16)

Congrats @JsPLAYn - well deserved bling there !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (19/9/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Congrats @JsPLAYn - well deserved bling there !


Thanks man  @Kuhlkatz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (20/9/16)

Once upon a time in a far off land there lived a noble man.

He was a kind man, loved by his peers and especially skilled at brewing potions.

Legend has it he brewed one of the best potions at VapeCon 2016.

Today he received one more accolade.... The dedicated member medal!!!

Introducing .... @Soutie

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/9/16)

Congrats @Soutie ! Wear this one with pride!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (20/9/16)

Well done @Soutie

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/9/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Once upon a time in a far off land there lived a noble man.
> 
> He was a kind man, loved by his peers and especially skilled at brewing potions.
> 
> ...



WAY TO GO @Soutie CONGRATS BUD!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (20/9/16)

Stosta said:


> Congrats @Soutie ! Wear this one with pride!!



Hey @Stosta, Hope you well bud.


----------



## PsiSan (20/9/16)

Congratz @Soutie well deserved bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (20/9/16)

Nice one @Soutie!!! Whoop!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/9/16)

Nice 1 @Soutie

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/9/16)

Congrats to @Glytch for receiving the Dedicated Member award, 
thanks for your valued contributions.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/16)

Great contributions by @Glytch. Congrats mate.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (20/9/16)

Congrats @Soutie and @Glytch
Thanks for all the contributions!

And congrats again @Soutie on the DIY win at VapeCon!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (20/9/16)

Congrats @Soutie and @glytch

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## shaunnadan (20/9/16)

*Updated announcement :*

Since we here at the forum believe that honourable mentions are to be celebrated there is one announcement that was almost forgotten..... 

@Soutie has ALSO been awarded the Flavour Master medal

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (20/9/16)

Well done @Soutie and @Glytch

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (20/9/16)

Way to go @Soutie! Some Michelin stars for you. Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (20/9/16)

Oh for me, this is so unexpected. I didn't even prepare a speech.

I would like to thank my family for all their support, and the academy....

Ok seriously, thanks for all the grats guys. This is a great place and I honestly think I would have been back on stinkies ages ago if I wasn't able to log on here everyday and get a little advice or support. I'll wear these with pride.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Soutie (20/9/16)

And nice one @Glytch, well done bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/16)

Congrats @Soutie and @Glytch 
Well done guys ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (20/9/16)

Congratulations @Glytch and @Soutie 
Well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Glytch (20/9/16)

Thanks everyone. I'm grateful to be part of this awesome community. I'll wear my new silverware with pride

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (20/9/16)

Aah! I missed some forum medals being given out 

Congratulations @JsPLAYn, @Soutie and @Glytch  It's always awesome to see peeps being acknowledged for what they bring to the community. Well done guys!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (22/9/16)

I think we can all agree that coil building has become an art form. We have discovered a new artist on the forum. Building beautiful functional coils from scratch takes dedication, patience and skill. @Feliks Karp possesses all of these traits and has created some great artwork so it's only fitting that he receives the highly sought after Coil Master medal.

Congratulations Feliks, you've earned this

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/9/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp 
Way to go!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (22/9/16)

Thank you so much! This forum has provided me with so much information, inspiration and aspiration (pun fully intended). I feel like I still have a lot to learn and big foot prints from great members here to follow in. Big thanks to all the veterans here and members who continue to selflessly share their knowledge and own coil art.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 10


----------



## Soutie (22/9/16)

WTG @Feliks Karp, congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/9/16)

well done @Feliks Karp ...more coil porn please...love them...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (22/9/16)

Way to go @Feliks Karp !
Congrats on that well-deserved shiny.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/16)

Congratulations @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/9/16)

Nice one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (22/9/16)

Congrats on your Coil Master @Feliks Karp and big congrats to all the Dedicated Member medal winners @Glytch @Soutie @JsPLAYn and any others I might have missed.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/9/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/16)

Congrats @Feliks Karp 
Well done!!!

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/9/16)

@Feliks Karp ......... your coils are very impressive.
Maybe it is time to bag and market some of your marvels now that you have a medal to backup the reputation.
Bathe in the glory ....well deserved.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (22/9/16)

@Feliks Karp  Congratz!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/9/16)

Congrats to all the new Medal recipients! Medals or rather medal recipients make the forum! Congrats guys! Coil Master @Feliks Karp and Dedicated Member medals @Glytch @Soutie @JsPLAYn!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## PsiSan (23/9/16)

Congratz @Glytch 

Well done @Feliks Karp always enjoy your posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (23/9/16)

Way to go @Feliks Karp !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/9/16)

And it gives me great pleasure to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! Congrats to @Huffapuff on 234 posts! Rock on! Dedicated Members of the world unite!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/9/16)

Congrats @Huffapuff 
Thanks for the dedication and your contributions

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/9/16)

Congrats @Huffapuff .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (24/9/16)

Yay @Huffapuff congratz bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (24/9/16)

Congratulations @Huffapuff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/9/16)

Congratulations @Huffapuff ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (24/9/16)

Congratulations @Huffapuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (24/9/16)

@Huffapuff ...... Good stuff m8.
Another Capetonian on the podium.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (24/9/16)

Congrats @Huffapuff !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/9/16)

Congrats @Huffapuff !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (24/9/16)

Nice one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/9/16)

@Huffapuff
Nice 1

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (24/9/16)

Thank you so much everyone! This is awesome and just made my day 

It gives me great pleasure to be a part of this amazing community and I'll wear my bling with pride!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## incredible_hullk (24/9/16)

well done @Huffapuff...dnt 4get to include in tank pitstop

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/9/16)

Well done!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

Nice one @Huffapuff, well deserved


----------



## Imtiaaz (26/9/16)

CONGRATS @Huffapuff and coil master @Feliks Karp, both well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (26/9/16)

Congratulations to fellow Capetonian @Huffapuff and to our latest coil master @Feliks Karp, both well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/9/16)

There are many vaping forums, but a handful of them can boast with awesome communities. As a small thank you to those that regularly visit and help make ECIGSSA a home for many, this is awarded :



Our latest recipient is @GregF - thanks for your contributions GregF !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/16)

Congrats @GregF
Thanks for your dedication and contributions

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DarkSide (26/9/16)

What a lovely way to start the day, Congratulations and Well Deserved @GregF

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (26/9/16)

Congrats @GregF 
Nice One!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/16)

Congratulations @GregF
Well done ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/16)

Great stuff, fellow awesome contributing DIYers (inter alia) @Huffapuff and @GregF.

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Feliks Karp (26/9/16)

Always great to see this place growing with members who interact so much and contribute! well done @GregF

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/9/16)

Congrats @GregF

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (26/9/16)

Thank you everyone. Just made my day

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Rude Rudi (26/9/16)

Nice one @GregF!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (26/9/16)

Very nice @GregF

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (26/9/16)

Congratulations @GregF, a well deserved medal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (7/10/16)

This day will forever be remembered. An important day etched in our lives as we acknowledged an awesome accomplishment. the day that a @Vape0206 received a Dedicated Member Medal ! 

Congrats and wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (7/10/16)

Congrats @Vape0206 !


----------



## Soutie (7/10/16)

Congrats @Vape0206, well deserved bud


----------



## Vape0206 (7/10/16)

Wow. What an awesome way to start the weekend didnt expect this. Thanks to all admin, mods and members for making this forum so amazing. Enjoy the weekend and happy vaping 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/10/16)

GZ fellow capetonian. 
Have a extra drink on me tonight.


----------



## GregF (7/10/16)

Congratulations @Vape0206

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Imtiaaz (7/10/16)

CONGRATS @Vape0206, Well deserved bud...SHINY!


----------



## ddk1979 (7/10/16)

Congratulations @Vape0206 
Well done ... 

.


----------



## Vape0206 (7/10/16)

Thanks all

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chukin'Vape (7/10/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> There are many vaping forums, but a handful of them can boast with awesome communities. As a small thank you to those that regularly visit and help make ECIGSSA a home for many, this is awarded :
> View attachment 69153
> 
> 
> Our latest recipient is @GregF - thanks for your contributions GregF !


 Congratz @GregF

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/10/16)

Congrats @Vape0206 !


----------



## PsiSan (7/10/16)

Congratz @Vape0206


----------



## Willyza (7/10/16)

@Vape0206 
Nice 1


----------



## Huffapuff (7/10/16)

Well done @Vape0206 - wear your medal with pride


----------



## Vape0206 (7/10/16)

Thanks thanks 

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## NewOobY (7/10/16)

grats @Vape0206 you deserve it.


----------



## Nailedit77 (7/10/16)

Congrats @boxerulez


----------



## DarkSide (7/10/16)

Well Done and Congratualtions to another fine Capetonian @Vape0206


----------



## Vape0206 (7/10/16)

Thanks buddy

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/16)

Well done @Vape0206


----------



## Rude Rudi (8/10/16)

Nice one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (13/10/16)

A big congrats to @KlutcH on being awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.

This medal goes to members that have shown dedication and have contributed greatly. Dedicated members help to make this forum very special.

Thank you for all your contributions and dedication @KlutcH

And happy birthday too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (13/10/16)

Congrats @KlutcH .


----------



## KlutcH (13/10/16)

@Silver Wooot, leka birthday gift  Thank you thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Soutie (13/10/16)

Congrats @KlutcH. And a happy happy to you too


----------



## Imtiaaz (13/10/16)

Congrats @KlutcH, well deserved buddy...


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/10/16)

Congrats @KlutcH !


----------



## Stosta (13/10/16)

Happybirthdaycongratulations @KlutcH !!! What a winning pressie!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Greyz (13/10/16)

I haven't been in here for a while and look how many new medals have been handed out, congrats to everyone!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (13/10/16)

Well Done Dude @KlutcH


----------



## Huffapuff (13/10/16)

Congratulations @KlutcH and


----------



## KlutcH (13/10/16)

Thanks all, loving this awesome community we have here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (14/10/16)

@Warlock ,It gives me great pleasure to announce that you have been awarded the Dedicated Member Award.

Thanks for your valued participation on the forum.

Reactions: Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/10/16)

Congrats @Warlock !!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/10/16)

Nice going @Warlock

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (14/10/16)

Well done @Warlock, well come to the pack

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (14/10/16)

Yay! nice @KlutcH


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/16)

Congratulations @KlutcH
Well done ... 

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @Alex and @Silver and the other Admins. This is truly appreciated

Reactions: Winner 4


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @Huffapuff

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @Greyz

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Congratulations @KlutcH Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (14/10/16)

Congrats on the medal @Warlock 
Thanks for the dedication and your contributions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/10/16)

Congratulations @Warlock 
Well done ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (14/10/16)

Nice one @Warlock, really well deserved bud. You are an asset to this forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @ddk1979 and @Soutie Thank you for the kind words

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (14/10/16)

Congrats @Warlock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Feliks Karp (14/10/16)

Nice one @Warlock best medal anyone can get on here  glad to see more people being part of this community!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @GregF and @Feliks Karp

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AhVape (14/10/16)

Congrats @Warlock and @KlutcH

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (14/10/16)

Thank you @AhVape

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (14/10/16)

Nice one!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## BumbleBee (19/10/16)

Good morning fellow vapers 

Today is a very special day for a member who has shown true dedication to the forum, the Awards Team is proud to announce that @Chukin'Vape is now the proud new owner of a very bling new Dedicated Member medal.

Congrats Chuck

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (19/10/16)

Congrats!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (19/10/16)

Congrats @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (19/10/16)

Congrats @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/10/16)

Way to go, @Chukin'Vape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (19/10/16)

congrats @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/10/16)

BumbleBee said:


> Good morning fellow vapers
> 
> Today is a very special day for a member who has shown true dedication to the forum, the Awards Team is proud to announce that @Chukin'Vape is now the proud new owner of a very bling new Dedicated Member medal.
> 
> Congrats Chuck



@BumbleBee @GregF @Andre @Soutie @Glytch @Gerrit Visagie - thanks for the announcement, wishes and for all the support...!!! It Truly is awesome to be part of this community.

When I saw the medal this morning .... Me = #happydance

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (19/10/16)

Way to go @Chukin'Vape !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/10/16)

Well Done @Warlock

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/10/16)

Congratulations @Chukin'Vape
Well done ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (19/10/16)

Salutations @Chukin'Vape Very very well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/10/16)

@Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/10/16)

Willyza said:


> @Chukin'Vape


Thanks bro @Willyza

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (19/10/16)

Rock and Roll @Chukin'Vape! Congrats!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AhVape (19/10/16)

Congrats @Chukin'Vape

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (19/10/16)

Well done @Chukin'Vape!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

Cool beans @Chukin'Vape . 
Thank goodness I am done vendoring after this month so maybe I will get mine soon as well. 
Then we can have a braai and chuck some vapes.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Cool beans @Chukin'Vape .
> Thank goodness I am done vendoring after this month so maybe I will get mine soon as well.
> Then we can have a braai and chuck some vapes.


Shot Tjina  - No doubt you will get your bling real quick. Chuck some clouds and braai - i'm in, visiting Family in CPT this December. Will keep you posted.


----------



## KZOR (19/10/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> visiting Family in CPT this December


Sweet ...then you in for a treat. Will invite you over to the beach-house in Melkbosstrand where we will be during the holiday.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/10/16)

My turn to award another important medal... and it's for dedication to the forum! It gives me great pleasure to award @Caramia with the Dedicated member medal! 275 posts! Congrats @Caramia! You rock! 
​
​

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## blujeenz (20/10/16)

Caramba! @Caramia ... Congratulations.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/10/16)

Well done on the medal @Caramia 

Thanks for all your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Glytch (20/10/16)

Nice @Caramia! Thanks for your contributions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Caramia (20/10/16)

Aaaaw you guys *blushes*, thank you for an awesome forum, and invaluable expertise, and late night companionship, you are the best!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Stosta (20/10/16)

Caramia said:


> Aaaaw you guys *blushes*, thank you for an awesome forum, and invaluable expertise, and late night companionship, you are the best!


Awesome stuff @Caramia !!!! You deserve it, and thanks for your contributions, you are a great asset to this community!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alexander Scott (20/10/16)

I havent had a lot of time lately to roam the forum as I usually do, so sorry for the belated congratualations to the Medal Winners, @Caramia, @chuckvape, @Vape0206, @GregF, @boxerulez, @Huffapuff, @Feliks Karp, @Glytch, @Soutie, @JsPLAYn. Well deserved all, this is one hell of a awesome community, extended family....

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (20/10/16)

Nooooooooicely done @Caramia - enjoy the bling bling

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/10/16)

Congrats @Caramia 
Well deserved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/10/16)

Way to go @Caramia - love your contributions.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (20/10/16)

Congrats @Caramia

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/10/16)

Congratulations @Caramia, this medal is richly deserved.
Thank you for your contributions to the forum, you are a real asset.
Well done ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (20/10/16)

@Caramia
Well deserved. So glad we have a few members that can balance out the masculinity of the forum.
Thanks for liking my posts so much. I will always root for you.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Huffapuff (20/10/16)

Congratulations @Caramia, a well deserved award for you.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (20/10/16)

@Caramia

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Boktiet (20/10/16)

Congrats to all the medal winners...great stuff all round.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/10/16)

Congrats and thanks to our latest member that is clearly at home around these parts.
As a token of appreciation, he gets to wear a bit of bling that says thank you for being part of the ECIGSSA family and spending time with us all :



Well deserved, and thank you, @E.T. !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Boktiet (24/10/16)

Congrats @E.T. !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (24/10/16)

CONGRATULATIONS @E.T. well deserved bud, enjoy the new bling bling...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/10/16)

Way to go @E.T. !!! Wear it proudly buddy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/10/16)

Congrats @E.T. 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (24/10/16)

Thank you everyone, its great to be part of this wonderfull ECIGSSA family.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/16)

Congratulations @E.T. Thank you for your contributions to the forum, you are a real asset.
Well done ... 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/10/16)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Congrats and thanks to our latest member that is clearly at home around these parts.
> As a token of appreciation, he gets to wear a bit of bling that says thank you for being part of the ECIGSSA family and spending time with us all :
> View attachment 72729
> 
> ...


Well done @E.T.  - nice way to start a week im sure! Enjoy!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (24/10/16)

Well done @E.T. Thanks for being part of this community.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (24/10/16)

Congrats @ET


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (24/10/16)

@E.T. 
Baie geluk mater. Belaglike reels het gemaak dat jy joune kry voor my.
Jy verdien dit net omdat jy so vriendelik is.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/16)

Congrats @ET

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Well done lads. Nice to see Capetonians gettings the past few medals.
> Maybe that is a sign.





KZOR said:


> @incredible_hullk ........ gz m8. Well deserved.
> I think I angered the "gods" too much to get a medal.





KZOR said:


> Cool beans @Chukin'Vape .
> Thank goodness I am done vendoring after this month so maybe I will get mine soon as well.
> Then we can have a braai and chuck some vapes.





KZOR said:


> @E.T.
> Baie geluk mater. Belaglike reels het gemaak dat jy joune kry voor my.
> Jy verdien dit net omdat jy so vriendelik is.



Please...give this man a medal.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## KZOR (25/10/16)

Only if I deserve it on merit.
What is your non-generic feeling about that statement?


----------



## incredible_hullk (25/10/16)

Andre said:


> Please...give this man a medal.



Please do....@KZOR is really active here and is an outstanding member

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PsiSan (25/10/16)

Congratz @E.T. 

And seconded for @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Only if I deserve it on merit.
> What is your non-generic feeling about that statement?


Absolutely!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/10/16)

@KZOR
I agree mate. I want those medals really bad. 
But when I get them, I want to know I earned them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/10/16)

Congrats to all the new medal recipients... my fibre link was down for a few days and only catching up on the threads now!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/10/16)

KZOR said:


> Only if I deserve it on merit.
> What is your non-generic feeling about that statement?



You have my vote buddy @KZOR, only a matter of time I'm sure...

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## ET (26/10/16)

GerritVisagie said:


> Congrats @ET
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Wrong ET dude


----------



## GerritVisagie (26/10/16)

ET said:


> Wrong ET dude



Oops!
Ha ha! Stupid thumbs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (26/10/16)

@E.T.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

Please join me in congratulating @KZOR on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal.

Long overdue in KZOR's case

Thank you @KZOR for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## ddk1979 (13/11/16)

Well done @KZOR 
Wear it with pride.

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (13/11/16)

Congrats @KZOR .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (13/11/16)

Yea baby !! That's what I'm talking about. I even got a balloon. Thanks @Silver.




Proud to be part of this forum. Time for a free recipe and a double brandy & coke.

I know I can be a hard-ass at times but I will always have a soft spot for the ALL the admins/moderators for the immense amount of work they put in to keep this SA's no.1 vaping forum.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (13/11/16)

That photo @KZOR
Lol

Thanks for the kind words - jou "Wille Hond"

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Caramia (13/11/16)

WHHOOOOOOPPPPPEDEEEEEDOOOOO! HUGE CONGRATZ @KZOR!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/11/16)

Congrats @KZOR .
A well-deserved bit of bling there !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (13/11/16)

Congrats @KZOR, 
Well deserved bud


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/11/16)

Boots and all, wholeheartedly, never give up, where Angels fear to tread kind of person. Rocky start, adjustment on all sides. We have come to love you @KZOR, warts and all (please forgive us our warts). Your contributions to this forum have been immense. The medal is more than deserved. A huge congrats.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/11/16)

Congrats on the medal @KZOR and thanks for all your contributions to the forum! Seeing you like balloons here are some more!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (13/11/16)

congrats @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GG1 (13/11/16)

Congrats!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (13/11/16)

Salutations @KZOR Well deserved. And thank you for all the excellent recipes. I look forward with anticipation for the next one

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/11/16)

finally @KZOR ...ur bling bling is here....well done !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (13/11/16)

Congrats @KZOR, well deserved and a long time coming. Enjoy

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/11/16)

Congratulations @KZOR - you deserve your medal mate, keep the dedication up!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/11/16)

Congrats@KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## AhVape (14/11/16)

Geluk @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/16)

Congratulation @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/11/16)

It's Monday morning and time for another medal! Today it's the all important Dedicated Member medal awarded to @Strontium who in a very short space of time has made his presence felt on the forum! Thanks for you contribution!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/16)

Congrats on the medal @Strontium 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/11/16)

Way to go @Strontium !!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (14/11/16)

Congrats @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/16)

Congratulations @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (14/11/16)

Congrats @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (14/11/16)

Gz m8. Well deserved. Take a few minutes and bask in the glory. 
@Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## E.T. (14/11/16)

Reply well done @KZOR and @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Strontium (14/11/16)

Thank you so much guys, really unexpected but greatly appreciated.
Just really happy to be part of the vaping family and part of this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Boktiet (14/11/16)

Congratulations to @Strontium and @KZOR ...

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Anneries (14/11/16)

Congratulations @KZOR really happy for you! You really deserve this, dedicated member on and off forum!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (14/11/16)

CONGRATZ @KZOR and @Strontium. Some well deserved bling!!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/11/16)

@KZOR - Well done my Vape Tjina - we all know it was well overdue, you add so much perspective and value to this forum. Enjoy that bling

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (14/11/16)

Well done @Strontium - well deserved, enjoy that bling!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (14/11/16)

Congrats @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Blackwidow (14/11/16)

Congratulations everybody

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/11/16)

Well done @Strontium.
Well deserved man


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (14/11/16)

Well done @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/16)

Well done and congratulations @Strontium 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (17/11/16)

last night a very special member got into bed and wished upon a star. he could have asked for anything in the world but he only had one thing in mind. 

this morning amongst the barrage of messages and tags he received his eyes brightened up! there was a notification that glimmered and he knew that his wish had been granted.

Happy Birthday @Pindyman and congrats on getting the Dedicated Member Medal !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Imtiaaz (17/11/16)

shaunnadan said:


> last night a very special member got into bed and wished upon a star. he could have asked for anything in the world but he only had one thing in mind.
> 
> this morning amongst the barrage of messages and tags he received his eyes brightened up! there was a notification that glimmered and he knew that his wish had been granted.
> 
> Happy Birthday @Pindyman and congrats on getting the Dedicated Member Medal !


CONGRATS @Pindyman, enjoy the BLING BLING


----------



## Stosta (17/11/16)

Way to go @Pindyman !!!!


----------



## Andre (17/11/16)

Congrats @Pindyman!


----------



## Pindyman (17/11/16)

shaunnadan said:


> last night a very special member got into bed and wished upon a star. he could have asked for anything in the world but he only had one thing in mind.
> 
> this morning amongst the barrage of messages and tags he received his eyes brightened up! there was a notification that glimmered and he knew that his wish had been granted.
> 
> Happy Birthday @Pindyman and congrats on getting the Dedicated Member Medal !



Thanks big boss....I still have a long way to go before I have a chest so well endowed as....wait somehow that doesn't sound right

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## KZOR (17/11/16)

@Pindyman ..... Congratulations m8.


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/11/16)

Congrats @Pindyman!


----------



## Pindyman (17/11/16)

thanks guys @Rob Fisher @Stosta @KZOR @Andre

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (17/11/16)

Congrats @Pindyman .


----------



## ddk1979 (17/11/16)

Well done and congratulations @Pindyman

.


----------



## Willyza (17/11/16)

Congrats @Pindyman


----------



## Kuhlkatz (17/11/16)

Congratz @Pindyman !


----------



## Huffapuff (17/11/16)

Congratulations @Pindyman


----------



## SAVaper (18/11/16)

Congratulations @Pindyman


----------



## Chukin'Vape (18/11/16)

Booooyahhhhh - congratulations @Pindyman


----------



## Max (18/11/16)

On the button @Pindyman - well done


----------



## NaZa05 (18/11/16)

Congrats @Pindyman


----------



## Warlock (18/11/16)

Congratulations @Strontium

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Warlock (18/11/16)

Well done @Pindyman


----------



## Alex (23/11/16)

Congratulations to @KrayFish404, you have been awarded with the Dedicated Member Award.

Thanks for your valued contributions to the forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## GregF (23/11/16)

congrats @KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

CONGRATS @KrayFish404. Well deserved BLING BLING

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Way to go @KrayFish404 !!!!

You now look like this in my mind...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @KrayFish404 !!!!
> 
> You now look like this in my mind...


LOL you such a dork @Stosta but I wouldn't have it any other way. LOVE THAT RESPONSE

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @KrayFish404 !!!!
> 
> You now look like this in my mind...


What do you type into google to even find such an image?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> LOL you such a dork @Stosta but I wouldn't have it any other way. LOVE THAT RESPONSE


I'm worse in real life @Imtiaaz , my forum persona is waaay cooler than my RL one!


----------



## Imtiaaz (23/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I'm worse in real life @Imtiaaz , my forum persona is waaay cooler than my RL one!



This I need to see, If I am ever in Durbs expect a call from me. Maybe we can visit Oom @Rob Fisher, I would love to see all his toys.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (23/11/16)

Imtiaaz said:


> This I need to see, If I am ever in Durbs expect a call from me. Maybe we can visit Oom @Rob Fisher, I would love to see all his toys.


Buddy, if you're ever in Durbs and I don't get a call I would be pretty upset!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/11/16)

Congratulations @KrayFish404

.


----------



## Silver (23/11/16)

Congrats on the medal @KrayFish404 
Thanks for all the contributions and dedication !


----------



## Dubz (23/11/16)

Congrats @KrayFish404 .


----------



## Huffapuff (23/11/16)

Well done @KrayFish404


----------



## KarlDP (24/11/16)

Congrats @KrayFish404


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/11/16)

Noooooooooooiiiiicely done @KrayFish404

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Stosta (24/11/16)

Chukin'Vape said:


> Noooooooooooiiiiicely done @KrayFish404
> View attachment 76435


I watched that GIF for waaay longer than I should have!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Can relate 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (24/11/16)

Stosta said:


> I watched that GIF for waaay longer than I should have!!


I'm still watching it - hahahahah.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## KrayFish404 (24/11/16)

Alex said:


> Congratulations to @KrayFish404, you have been awarded with the Dedicated Member Award.
> 
> Thanks for your valued contributions to the forum.


Awesome stuff guys!

I don't get notifications for when I am mentioned, else I'd be celebrating last night already.

Shotalot!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/16)

It's time for another special award... today the Dedicated Member medal goes to @Michaelsa who has been a solid contributor to the forum as well as some great pics from the CT Vape Meet! So join me in congratulating Michael on this fine day!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/11/16)

Awesome stuff, congrats @Michaelsa.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/11/16)

Way to go @Michaelsa !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/11/16)

Congrats on the medal @Michaelsa !
Thanks for your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa, Enjoy the new BLING BLING

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa 
Well done, keep up the good work


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (29/11/16)

@Michaelsa 
Gz m8. Well deserved.
Have a ekstra cold brewski on me tonight.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (29/11/16)

congrats @Michaelsa enjoy.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa well done man!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/16)

Congrats @Michaelsa. 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Michaelsa (29/11/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time for another special award... today the Dedicated Member medal goes to @Michaelsa who has been a solid contributor to the forum as well as some great pics from the CT Vape Meet! So join me in congratulating Michael on this fine day!
> View attachment 76931



I feel so honored, my goodness, thank you guys so very much.
Thank all for being part of this amazingly special place of ours

I will cherish the new medal

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## SAVaper (30/11/16)

Congratulations @Michaelsa


----------



## Michaelsa (30/11/16)

You guys really know how to make someone feel special.
Thanks so much guys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yusuf Cape Vaper (30/11/16)

Michaelsa said:


> You guys really know how to make someone feel special.
> Thanks so much guys



You're a helluva good guy mate. You deserve it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (1/12/16)

Hear Ye, Hear Ye!!!

It gives me great pleasure to announce the honorable decoration of @Slick , with the Dedicated Member Medal!







@Slick , thank you so much for your contributions, ECIGSSA is lucky to have you with here!!!

Congrats Buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Spyker (1/12/16)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (1/12/16)

Congrats @Slick .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (1/12/16)

Nice one!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (1/12/16)

Congrats @Slick

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (1/12/16)

Well done and congratulations to @KrayFish404 @Michaelsa and @Slick on getting your nice, shiny new medals

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (1/12/16)

Nooooooooicely done @Slick

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (1/12/16)

Congrats @Slick, enjoy the bling 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (1/12/16)

Congrats on the medal @Slick 
Thanks for all the contributions and dedication!


----------



## Kuhlkatz (8/12/16)

This little beauty is but a small token of appreciation :



It's reserved for ECIGSSA members that are part of our family and regularly contribute in any form or fashion, or assists with answers where and when they are able to.
It gives me great pleasure to announce that our latest recipient is none other than @Atsbitscrisp !

Congrats, and thanks for all that you put in to help make this one of the best places to visit

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (8/12/16)

Congrats on the medal @Atsbitscrisp 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (8/12/16)

Congradz @Atsbitscrisp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (8/12/16)

Nice one @Atsbitscrisp, Congrats

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (8/12/16)

Congrats @Atsbitscrisp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## NaZa05 (8/12/16)

Congrats @Atsbitscrisp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (8/12/16)

Congrats @Atsbitscrisp
Wear it proud 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/12/16)

Spamming your alerts counter!!!!

Well done @Atsbitscrisp !!!! You deserve it completely! Thanks for awesomeness

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (8/12/16)

@Atsbitscrisp - Congratulations, bet you are like.... .. .



Well deserved!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/12/16)

Congrats and well deserved @Atsbitscrisp

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/12/16)

Nice 1 @Atsbitscrisp

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (8/12/16)

Congrats @Atsbitscrisp .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Atsbitscrisp (8/12/16)

Thank you all for this. It has been an incredible past few months here with you guys. Vaping has become more than just a hobby now. I have met many wonderful people through this community and I sincerely thank everyone who has contributed to my stinkie free life. 
OK, acceptance speech done, let's go celebrate with a drink and a puff or 2 on my new baby.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## boxerulez (10/12/16)

Atsbitscrisp said:


> Thank you all for this. It has been an incredible past few months here with you guys. Vaping has become more than just a hobby now. I have met many wonderful people through this community and I sincerely thank everyone who has contributed to my stinkie free life.
> OK, acceptance speech done, let's go celebrate with a drink and a puff or 2 on my new baby.
> View attachment 78115


Nice and congratz to all the new medals guys.


This forum is getting better and better every week.



Sent from my Serpent Minikin


----------



## shaunnadan (10/12/16)

ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!

Ladies and gentlemen Boys and Girls Brothers and sisters Fathers and Mothers Uncles and aunties Nephews and nieces an Doctors and nurses Neighbours and Colleagues and Students and graduates. guess who got a new medal?

@MikeVape ! 

Congrats on earning the *Dedicated Member Medal.* Your contribution to this community has been highly appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## KZOR (10/12/16)

Congratulations @MikeVape
May there be many more.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GregF (10/12/16)

Congrats @MikeVape

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/12/16)

Congrats @MikeVape well deserved. 
Wear it proud


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/12/16)

@MikeVape

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/12/16)

Congrats @MikeVape !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (10/12/16)

Well done @Atsbitscrisp and @MikeVape, you guys make this forum a better place

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/16)

Congrats. Always look out for your comments. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (10/12/16)

Thank you guys!

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## MikeVape (10/12/16)

shaunnadan said:


> ATTENTION ATTENTION ATTENTION!!!
> 
> Ladies and gentlemen Boys and Girls Brothers and sisters Fathers and Mothers Uncles and aunties Nephews and nieces an Doctors and nurses Neighbours and Colleagues and Students and graduates. guess who got a new medal?
> 
> ...


Thank you for this!


----------



## MikeVape (10/12/16)

So my present to myself today!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (10/12/16)

Great present and congrats on the medal @MikeVape 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeVape (10/12/16)

Silver said:


> Great present and congrats on the medal @MikeVape
> Thanks for your contributions and dedication!


Thanks for the encouragement.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Viper_SA (10/12/16)

Wonder if they'll create a "Tobacconist" medal for me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/12/16)

Congratulations all


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Am very pleased to announce the award of the Dedicated Member medal to @Bearshare 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication 

Dedicated members help make this forum a great place!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (12/12/16)

whoop whoop @Bearshare..well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (12/12/16)

@Bearshare 
Gz m8. Live it up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bearshare (12/12/16)

Thanks Guys much appreciated ...... onward and upward... Vape on..

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Dubz (12/12/16)

Congrats @Bearshare .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (12/12/16)

Awesome stuff @Bearshare !!! Now you HAVE to put on a profile picture!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## boxerulez (12/12/16)

@Bearshare nice one bru!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/12/16)

@ bearshare
Well done sir.
Wear it proud. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff @Bearshare !!! Now you HAVE to put on a profile picture!!!



Here's a cool avatar pic @Bearshare

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bearshare (12/12/16)

Lol...done

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (12/12/16)

Silver said:


> Here's a cool avatar pic @Bearshare





Bearshare said:


> Lol...done



Hahahahaha!

Good job guys!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (12/12/16)

Bearshare said:


> Lol...done



That looks so cool @Bearshare !!
Thanks for uploading - now we can all recognise you wherever you go on the forum

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## SAVaper (13/12/16)

Congratulations @Bearshare

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## shaunnadan (16/12/16)

Ladies and Gentlemen. 

We are all gathered here today to acknowledge greatness ! Something truly remarkable.... 

One of our own have made it as a feature on *DIYORDIES* 

http://www.ecigssa.co.za/proud-mome...n-diyordies-beginner-blending-podcast.t32237/

To @Ripstorm we would like to honour you with the Flavour Master Medal 

Congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (16/12/16)

Congrats @Ripstorm .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (16/12/16)

nice one @Ripstorm, really well deserved

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (16/12/16)

Well done @Ripstorm congratulations

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (16/12/16)

Yeah this is something to really be proud of!






Well done @Ripstorm !!! You need to share these secrets you've been hiding!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## rogue zombie (16/12/16)

Well done Rip... Well deserved

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/12/16)

Congrats @Ripstorm, 
The honour is ours!
A truly great achievement 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Viper_SA (16/12/16)

Seems like my medals have dried up


----------



## acorn (16/12/16)

Well done and well deserved @Ripstorm, congratulations! 

Sent from my E5633 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## boxerulez (16/12/16)

@Ripstorm definitely a well deserved medal there... hopefully we get some recipes in the public domain from you in 2017!!! (Or even in time for Xmas)

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/12/16)

Congratulations @Ripstorm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/12/16)

Well Done, now that's a medal @Ripstorm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/12/16)

Congrats @Ripstorm ! 
Very well deserved indeed.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Ripstorm (16/12/16)

Awesome! Thanks all!


shaunnadan said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen.
> 
> We are all gathered here today to acknowledge greatness ! Something truly remarkable....
> 
> ...



Awesome. Thanks all!


----------



## Silver (16/12/16)

Congrats @Ripstorm !
Way to go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (16/12/16)




----------



## SAVaper (17/12/16)

Well done @Ripstorm

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/12/16)

@MikeVape 
@Bearshare 

Well done guys

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (20/12/16)

Just when he thought his day couldn't get any better... IT DID!!!!

      

It is my absolute pleasure to award the Dedicated Member Medal to none-other but the Birthday Boy, @Tockit !!






Thank you so much for all your contributions @Tockit , we are lucky to have you here with us, and I hope you wear this one with pride, you've deserved it!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (20/12/16)

Congrats on the medal @Tockit 
Thanks for all your contributions amd dedication to the forum
And happy birthday again!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (20/12/16)

Nice one @Tockit, and happy birthday. What a way to start it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (20/12/16)

Awesome stuff @Tockit

What a day for you!!! Birthday and medal - Happy days. congratulations man!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

Stosta said:


> Just when he thought his day couldn't get any better... IT DID!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Aw shucks guys, So much of love around here. My participation here is not to gain recognition but to learn as much as i can and share what limited knowledge i find on this Vaping journey. Lets hope this appreciation and love carries over to the Draw tomorrow for the Xmas giveaway. LOL

Reactions: Like 5 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Willyza (20/12/16)

Well Done
@Tockit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (20/12/16)

Congratz @Tockit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (20/12/16)

@Tockit Tockit he's our man if Tockit can't no-one can. 
Added bonus to the birthday. 
Take your Yamaha bike, enjoy a cruise to Blue Peter and have a relaxing bear while vaping some grape bubblegum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Tockit (20/12/16)

KZOR said:


> @Tockit Tockit he's our man if Tockit can't no-one can.
> Added bonus to the birthday.
> Take your Yamaha bike, enjoy a cruise to Blue Peter and have a relaxing bear while vaping some grape bubblegum.


Now Now @KZOR , i like to speed responsibly. so no Beer for me LOL.


----------



## Ar53n1c (20/12/16)

Congrats @Tockit

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/12/16)

Congrats and well deserved @Tockit

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Dubz (20/12/16)

Congrats @Tockit .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (20/12/16)

Congrats @Tockit, some well deserved bling


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/12/16)

Congrats @Tockit 
A well deserved birthday pressie you got there !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/1/17)

The jury is out and the decision was unanimous.
@Raindance has been found guilty of excessive forum participation, and as sentence has to wear this :



Congrats @Raindance and thanks for all the contributions !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/1/17)

Congrats on the medal @Raindance 
Thank you for your dedication and contributions!

And wishing you all the best for the year ahead

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance, enjoying your contributions.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (3/1/17)

Great stuff @Raindance.
Well deserved and trust you will still be a valuable member for years to come.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/1/17)

Great way to kick off 2017 @Raindance ! Thanks for your contributions!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (3/1/17)

Wow guys, this is unexpected and I find myself at a loss for words... Thanks for the pleasant surprise and much appreciated. A great start to 2017!

Looks like 2017 is going to be a good year for all of us!

Thanks & Regards

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 4


----------



## KarlDP (3/1/17)

Congrats @Tockit and @Raindance. Well deserved. Have a awesome 2017

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/1/17)

Nice one @Raindance much deserved bud.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (3/1/17)

Congrats @Tockit and @Raindance

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance . Well deserved. Enjoy your posts.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance. 
Some bragging will be tolerated


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Huffapuff (3/1/17)

Congratulations @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Schnappie (3/1/17)

Congrats @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Paulie (3/1/17)

congrats!


----------



## BumbleBee (3/1/17)

Well done @Raindance

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## shaunnadan (5/1/17)

@GerritVisagie is a man with class,
Who's bits were made out of brass.
in stormy weather,
he'd clack them together,
and lightning shot out of his .... mod !

Congrats on getting the *dedicated member medal*, your contributions to this community have been of great value !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## incredible_hullk (5/1/17)

whoohoo well done @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (5/1/17)

Way to go @GerritVisagie !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/1/17)

Congratulations @GerritVisagie. Well done

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/1/17)

Nice one @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (5/1/17)

Whoo hoo, thank you very much peeps!
Much appreciated!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (5/1/17)

Congrats on the medal @GerritVisagie 
Thanks for the dedication to the forum
Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/1/17)

Nice one @GerritVisagie welcome to the club bud.
A well deserved medal.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Warlock (5/1/17)

Congratulations @GerritVisagie May there be many more

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (5/1/17)

Congrats @GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (5/1/17)

@GerritVisagie

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/1/17)

@GerritVisagie - well deserved

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/1/17)

Please join me in congratulating @morras on the award of the Dedicated Member medal!

It is a special medal that marks dedication to the forum. Dedicated members are the pillars of this forum.

Thank you @morras for your contributions. Wishing you all the best for the year ahead!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (10/1/17)

Congradz @morras 

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/1/17)

Congratulations @morras 
Well deserved.


----------



## SmokeyJoe (10/1/17)

Only medal ive ever got was my AA membership badge

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Willyza (10/1/17)

Nice 1 @morras


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/1/17)

Congrats @morras. 
Another Rustenburger, WHOOP!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (10/1/17)

Congrats @morras .


----------



## Stosta (10/1/17)

Way to go @morras !!!!


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/1/17)

Congrats @morras!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (10/1/17)

Nice one @morras


----------



## Paulie (10/1/17)

congrats man!


----------



## ddk1979 (10/1/17)

@morras
Well done

.


----------



## KarlDP (10/1/17)

Congratulations @morras


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/1/17)

@morras congratulations man! Every-time I see a new DM Medal going out, im like

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/1/17)

Congratulations @morras


----------



## Alex (16/1/17)

Congratulations to @spiv, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member award. Enjoy the new bling!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (16/1/17)

Congratulations @spiv

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (16/1/17)

Congrats @spiv
Wear it proud 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (16/1/17)

Well done guys on getting your new medals 
@GerritVisagie @morras @spiv

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chukin'Vape (16/1/17)

Congrats @spiv - hope you doing the happy dance!!!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (16/1/17)

Congrats on the medal @spiv !
Thanks for all the contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## spiv (16/1/17)

Thanks everyone! My first medal! 

First of many, hopefully.
@Alex @Quakes @GerritVisagie @Huffapuff @Chukin'Vape @Silver, I couldn't have done it without you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/1/17)

Congrats @spiv

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## spiv (23/1/17)

Thanks @SAVaper.


----------



## Willyza (23/1/17)

@spiv


----------



## Rob Fisher (25/1/17)

The Medal Awards team are very happy to announce another Dedicated Member Medal to @WernerK! Congrats and thanks for your contribution! All we need now is a kewl avatar!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

Way to go @WernerK !!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Wooohooo thanks guys thats fantastic   il upload a avatar today i promise  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (25/1/17)

WernerK said:


> Wooohooo thanks guys thats fantastic   il upload a avatar today i promise
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Maybe a cute bunny?

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Avatar changed to vaping Darth Vader

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Stosta said:


> Maybe a cute bunny?
> 
> View attachment 82898
> 
> ...


lol that is a cute bunny

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (25/1/17)

Congradz @WernerK

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Quakes said:


> Congradz @WernerK


Thanks @Quakes


----------



## Huffapuff (25/1/17)

Well done @WernerK! Congratulations on your medal

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Huffapuff said:


> Well done @WernerK! Congratulations on your medal


Thank you @Huffapuff , cool avatar you got there

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/17)

Congrats @WernerK !
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!
Nice avatar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Silver said:


> Congrats @WernerK !
> Thanks for your dedication and contributions!
> Nice avatar


Thanks @Silver i appreciate it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (25/1/17)

@WernerK

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imtiaaz (25/1/17)

CONGRATS @WernerK, LOVE the avatar.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/1/17)

Well done @WernerK
Happy blinging


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (25/1/17)

Thanks all


----------



## Stosta (30/1/17)

Ladies and Gentlemen, boys and girls (over the age of 18)!

I have a very special announcement to make! For his contributions to this forum, and the awesome manner in which he presents himself, it is my honour to announce the newest member to wear the Dedicated Member Medal! If you could all please join me in congratulating him on his achievement. A drum-roll please!









@Quakes !!!!!!!!

     

Thank you so much for being part of our family, you rock guy!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (30/1/17)

Congrats @Quakes .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (30/1/17)

Congrats on the medal @Quakes !
Thanks for your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (30/1/17)

Nice 1 @Quakes

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (30/1/17)

Way to go @Quakes! Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Quakes (30/1/17)

Thank you very much @Stosta and everybody else. What a way to start a rainy Monday. It's a great honour being part of this amazing community!


I really appreciate everything that this forum and all its members has done for me, I have learned so much and will continue to learn. I will continue to be dedicated to this forum and provide assistance and help where ever possible.


I will wear this medal with pride!!


Thank you all and hope you all have a wonderfull Monday!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/1/17)

Congrats @Quakes ! 
Very well deserved bit of bling there. Thanks for the dedication and keep up the good work !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (30/1/17)

Congrats @Quakes, 
Well deserved man. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (30/1/17)

Congratulations @Quakes 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/2/17)

ECIGSSA is made special by it's members that selflessly contributes some of their time to assist, support and entertain others.
For those actively involved in making our visits special, a small token of thanks is reserved:



Not only has our next medalist proved himself a worthy recipient, he is also an 'International Man of Mystery', deserving a double bill rating:



Ladies and Gents, please put your hands together for : @The_Ice!

Thanks for your dedication @The_Ice . Your contributions are appreciated !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (7/2/17)

Congrats @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (7/2/17)

Congrats @Quakes and our own boertjie from Cape Town ( @WernerK ).
May you stay active and vape-on.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (7/2/17)

Well Done @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## WernerK (7/2/17)

Thanks @KZOR and well done @The_Ice

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/2/17)

Woohooo!!!

Way to go @The_Ice ! 

    

Thank you for your efforts in welcoming new members as well, you rock guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (7/2/17)

Congrats and well-deserved @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (7/2/17)

Congrats @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (7/2/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> ECIGSSA is made special by it's members that selflessly contributes some of their time to assist, support and entertain others.
> For those actively involved in making our visits special, a small token of thanks is reserved:
> View attachment 84184
> 
> ...


A big thank you to everyone on this forum! 
This community is such a nice spot is a wide cruel internet. 
Let do all we can to keep this great forum growing from strength to strength.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/17)

Well done @The_Ice

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/2/17)

Well done on the medals @The_Ice
Thanks very much for all your contributions, dedication and interest - all the way from Namibia!
We are lucky to have you here

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (7/2/17)

Well Done @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (7/2/17)

Congrats @The_Ice .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (7/2/17)

Silver said:


> Well done on the medals @The_Ice
> Thanks very much for all your contributions, dedication and interest - all the way from Namibia!
> We are lucky to have you here


Thank you for the nice token, to you @Silver and the whole admin/mod team for doing such a great job maintaining our garden of vapours

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/2/17)

Congrats man! Wear it proud


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/2/17)

Nice One @The_Ice

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/17)

Congrats Guys

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (13/2/17)

You put your wire in
You take your tweezers out
You put your cotton in and you squeeze it all about 

You do the squonky-squonky and you juice it all around 

That what it's all about ! 


To our favorite member @Dietz who always has a fun outlook on things , congrats on receiving the Dedicated Member Medal !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Dietz (13/2/17)

shaunnadan said:


> You put your wire in
> You take your tweezers out
> You put your cotton in and you squeeze it all about
> 
> ...


Just arrived in Ladybrand after a very crappy trip all the way here, and this awesome little surprise greeted me when I logged on 

Wow, Thanks So much @Silver , @shaunnadan , all the Admins and dedicated members that make this place so Awesome, you guys are Number 1 !! 
I hope to contribute and help fellow Peeps here on the forum!

Reactions: Winner 7


----------



## KZOR (13/2/17)

Gz @Dietz.
Well deserved m8.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (13/2/17)

congratz @Dietz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (13/2/17)

Congrats @Dietz ! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (13/2/17)

Nice 1 @Dietz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/2/17)

Congratulations to all the recent medal winners, @Quakes @The_Ice @Dietz thank you for your contributions guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/2/17)

Great stuff @Dietz 
Congrats on the medal
And thanks for all your contributions, dedication and enthusiasm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (14/2/17)

Congratulations @Dietz

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (14/2/17)

Congratulations on the bling @Dietz 
Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (14/2/17)

Well done @Dietz !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/2/17)

Oh nice! Congrats @Dietz 
Wear it proud


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Bunnypoison (14/2/17)

WHOOHOO @Dietz , well done !!! Congrats !!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/17)

Way to go @Dietz

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (14/2/17)

Well Done @Dietz and @The_Ice -

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Polar (15/2/17)

Lol [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], thanks for the medallion!! Sure you might have clicked it accidentally, but I'm not giving it back

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 5


----------



## Silver (15/2/17)

You beat us to it @Polar !

On that note, lets announce that the Dedicated Member medal has been awarded to @Polar 

Thanks for all your contributions, dedication and great enthusiasm @Polar. Dedicated members like you make this forum a great place and we salute you.

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## The_Ice (15/2/17)

RUN, @Polar ! LOL

Congrats on the shiny new medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Quakes (15/2/17)

Congratulations @Polar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dubz (15/2/17)

Congrats @Polar .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## PSySpin (15/2/17)

congratz @Polar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (15/2/17)

Way to go to both @Dietz and @Polar on your new shiny medals!

Thanks for being such cool members of the fam! You guys are too awesome!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (15/2/17)

Congrats @Polar on your "accidental" medal

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Polar (15/2/17)

Thanks guys! 

I jumped in here to make it official just in case it was accidentally awarded. There a few other medals I'm eyeing out, will have to hack the forum server. Bids for medals to PM please.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## BumbleBee (15/2/17)

Polar said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I jumped in here to make it official just in case it was accidentally awarded. There a few other medals I'm eyeing out, will have to hack the forum server. Bids for medals to PM please.


I don't think was an accident. What usually happens is one of the Admins (usually @Silver) will award the medal after a discussion with the rest of the medals team, another staff member will do the public announcement after they've woken up and had some coffee. @Silver is usually up waaaaay before anyone else. That's why there is sometimes a bit of a gap between the two events 

Congrats on your first shiny

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/2/17)

Congrats @Polar
Some bragging allowed but not too much…


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (15/2/17)

Way to go @Polar! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (15/2/17)

Congrats @Polar

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (15/2/17)

Polar said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> I jumped in here to make it official just in case it was accidentally awarded. There a few other medals I'm eyeing out, will have to hack the forum server. Bids for medals to PM please.



No accident at all @Polar !
As explained very well by @BumbleBee - there may be a timing delay between the award and the announcement. 
You were very quick to spot it - it's a further sign of your dedication

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/2/17)

Congrats @Polar - Nice one!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## umzungu (15/2/17)

Congrats @Polar

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (15/2/17)

Well done @Polar !!!

Well deserved bud

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (15/2/17)

Congratz to @Dietz and @Polar . Enjoy the shinies & bragging rights that go with them chaps.

Participation and dedication to the max from you both. Way to go guys!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/2/17)

It gives me great pleasure to announce another recipient of the much sought after and appreciated Dedicated Member medal... the life blood of the forum!











Congratulations to @Akash! Thank you for your contributions to the forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (21/2/17)

Whoo hoo!!
Well done @Akash. 
Well deserved. Welcome to the club brother, we have cookies


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (21/2/17)

Congrats @Akash !
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication to the forum

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (21/2/17)

Way to go @Akash !!!!!

Thanks for your inputs buddy, you rock!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (21/2/17)

Oh stop it you guys

Jokes aside though, its a pleasure and truly an honour to be a part of this wonderful community and family.

I look forward to a great deal of vape meets and cloud blowing adventures with you guys!

Reactions: Winner 6


----------



## KZOR (21/2/17)

@Akash 
Gz m8.
Continue and build on your involvement with this forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Well done bro @Akash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (21/2/17)

Awesome stuff @Akash Congrats.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (21/2/17)

congratz @Akash

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/17)

Well done @Polar and @Akash 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (21/2/17)

Congratulations @Akash , Well done!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## incredible_hullk (21/2/17)

Well done @Polar


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/2/17)

He is a DIY guru, a dripper fanatic and a YouTube entertainer. Vaping is a passion for him, and it seems the art of coil building has become a natural part of his daily routine. He also takes the 'Sharing is Caring' saying to the next level by showing others the easy way to do things, without being a showoff - well, sometimes.. 

ECIGSSA has great pleasure in awarding the Coil Master medal to one of it's star members, @KZOR






Congrats & well deserved, @KZOR . Keep those build coming !

Reactions: Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (27/2/17)

Wooohooo. Congrats @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (27/2/17)

Congrats @Polar @Akash and @KZOR .

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (27/2/17)

Congrats on the medal @KZOR 
Well deserved
And thanks for sharing all your experiences so well. Love it.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (27/2/17)

Well done @KZOR !!! Keep one bringing it to the rest of Us!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (27/2/17)

Congratz @KZOR i know you were after this for a long time. Its certainly well deserved!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Huffapuff (27/2/17)

Well done @Akash and @KZOR

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (27/2/17)

Well Done Guys 

@KZOR
@Polar
@Akash

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## KZOR (27/2/17)

This is awesome. Thanks loads for the medal and words of positive support. I will continue to contribute where i can.

Reactions: Winner 9


----------



## Rude Rudi (27/2/17)

Nice one @KZOR!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (27/2/17)

Conrats @KZOR & keep those reviews & How To's flowing, you deserve it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (27/2/17)

Well doen @KZOR. 
Well deserved bud


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (27/2/17)

Wohoooooooooooooooooo @KZOR - You are the Man - well Frikken done m8 -

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (27/2/17)

Well done @KZOR well deserved bud.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (28/2/17)

Congratulations @Akash wear that shiny thing with pride!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (28/2/17)

Well deserved @KZOR 

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/17)

The time has come again where I have the honour of announcing the newest recipient of the Dedicated Member Medal!




Please join me in congratulating the latest person to receive this medal, the awesome @Scouse45 !!!!!!

Thank you so much for your inputs, and sharing your knowledge, and setups. We really appreciate your time guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/3/17)

Congrats on the medal @Scouse45 ,
Thanks for all the dedication and your contributions

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Huffapuff (13/3/17)

Well done @Scouse45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/3/17)

Oh no ways that's sick!! Thanks peeps really appreciate it man that makes me feel like a boss today many thanks all of u honestly love this community and wat I've learnt from all of u. Proper solid decent people!! Big ups @Stosta @Silver @Huffapuff

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (13/3/17)

Scouse45 said:


> Oh no ways that's sick!! Thanks peeps really appreciate it man that makes me feel like a boss today many thanks all of u honestly love this community and wat I've learnt from all of u. Proper solid decent people!! Big ups @Stosta @Silver @Huffapuff


Well done @Scouse45 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Dietz (13/3/17)

Well done @Akash and @Scouse45 with those Medals!! some real bragging rights!
Good job and Keep it up, its you guys that make this forum great!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/3/17)

Nice one @Scouse45 , i wanna say congratulations but im finding it real hard with that profile pic 

Well deserved bud. And.... Heres a new profile pic for you

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Akash (13/3/17)

Congrats @Scouse45 thanks for your contributions brother. YNWA!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Scouse45 (13/3/17)

Ah thanks @Dietz @incredible_hullk @Akash legends all of u. And @Clouds4Days for that comment I hope u get a dry hit today, jus one moer of a dry hit. Haha thanks plenty bud

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## William Vermaak (13/3/17)

Well done bru. @Scouse45


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/17)

Congratulations and well done @Scouse45 !

.


----------



## Willyza (13/3/17)

Nice 1 Dude @Scouse45


----------



## Nightwalker (13/3/17)

I miss my medal's. I somehow lost a few


----------



## Max (13/3/17)

Very Well Done @Scouse45


----------



## PSySpin (13/3/17)

congratz @Scouse45


----------



## GregF (13/3/17)

well done @Scouse45 enjoy


----------



## Feliks Karp (13/3/17)

With my net running so badly I have to be super selectively on what pages I want to open and wait 25 min to load, so I haven't been in here for a looooooong time, but well done on all the medals guys, glad to see so many new people continuing to add value to the forum and community.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (14/3/17)

Congratulations @Scouse45!!! Well deserved


----------



## SAVaper (14/3/17)

Congratulations all.


----------



## Anneries (14/3/17)

Congratulations on all the receivers of medals. You have all deserved it! Keep on keeping this forum and community the best online gathering of like-minded people.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/3/17)

Quite fitting that the last post here is @Anneries congratulating fellow members on their shinies:
It gives me great pleasure to announce the newest recipient of the ECIGSSA Dedicated Member medal is in fact, @Anneries himself.

Thanks for all your contributions @Anneries ! You can definitely side yourself with all the other members that keeps ECIGSSA such an interesting space to visit. This one's for you :

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (23/3/17)

@Anneries
Welcome to the frequent visitors club. 
Well deserved and stay connected.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (23/3/17)

Congrats @Anneries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (23/3/17)

Whooohooo Well done @Anneries !!! well deserved and Wear it proud!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/3/17)

@Anneries 
Whoo hoo!
Well deserved bling brother. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## PSySpin (23/3/17)

congratz @Anneries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/3/17)

Congrats on the medal @Anneries - well deserved
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (23/3/17)

Congrats @Anneries ! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (23/3/17)

Well done @Anneries

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (23/3/17)

Thank you all! Wow, what a surprise when I saw this medal this morning. I will do my best to live up to the responsibilities that comes with it! 
I must say, being part of such an active forum makes it a lot easier to contribute.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (23/3/17)

Way to go @Anneries !

Love reading your posts, always informative and thoughtful! Thanks for sharing with us and welcome to the dedicated club!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/3/17)

Well done @Anneries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/3/17)

@Anneries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Deckie (23/3/17)

Congrats @Anneries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (23/3/17)

Wohooooooo @Anneries - well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/3/17)

NICE 1 @Anneries

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

It gives me great pleasure to announce the next award of the *Dedicated Member Medal*

This one goes to *@gdigitel*

Thanks for all your contributions, dedication and all-round enthusiasm @gdigitel. Dedicated members like you make the forum more special and a pleasure to visit.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (29/3/17)

Congrats @gdigitel keep on contributing.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/3/17)

Wooohoooo!!!!

    

Way to go @gdigitel ! Thanks for being a solid member of this forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/3/17)

Well done sir. 
Keep up the good work
@gdigitel


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (29/3/17)

Well done @gdigitel ! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (29/3/17)

Congratulations @gdigitel - Awesome

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

Wow! What can I say?
I would just like to thank my parents for deciding to have a few minutes of pleasure and so far 42 years of pain. I would like to thank my wife for getting nauseous when I smoked stinkies during her pregnancy and forcing me to find another alternative. I would like to thank the president for ... screw that... can't think of anything.
But mostly I would like to thank every one of you on this forum for making my journey into vaping so awesome. Thanks for the knowledge, the laughs, the tears and the FOMO . I often wonder if I had not discovered this forum and had just bought the Twisp, if I would still be off the stinkies. I probably would be richer in coin but not in pleasure. Probably wouldn't have survived wife's pregnancy.
I will wear my badge with pride at my next school reunion. Guys I have arrived.
Thanks

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Awesome @gdigitel 
Winner post that! 
Onward and upward


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/17)

Well done @gdigitel

.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

Just a comment here guys 

The medals are currently not showing below the avatars. We tried to update the medals module recently and something seems to have gone a bit wrong. But we are very aware of this and we are working on it to get the medals back. 

So in case you are wondering...

Apologies @gdigitel that this glytch happens on the day of your medal award...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## gdigitel (29/3/17)

Silver said:


> Just a comment here guys
> 
> The medals are currently not showing below the avatars. We tried to update the medals module recently and something seems to have gone a bit wrong. But we are very aware of this and we are working on it to get the medals back.
> 
> ...


I actually did check the calendar if it was 1 April earlier cause I didn't see my new bling

You see, I get a medal and the site breaks... I think you should rather take it back.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (29/3/17)

gdigitel said:


> I actually did check the calendar if it was 1 April earlier cause I didn't see my new bling
> 
> You see, I get a medal and the site breaks... I think you should rather take it back.



Your medal was so shiny that it broke the medal system @gdigitel !!!

No way we are taking it back - it was very well deserved
We will make sure your bling is shown - we just investigating what went wrong.

Dont worry, for now, we all know you earned it!

Hope to get the bling restored soon

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/3/17)

Ah, problem solved as we have found a scapegoat - we all agree it's @gdigitel 's fault then ? 
Congrats @gdigitel ! It's good to see everyone learning, contributing and having a ball doing that.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (30/3/17)

@Anneries - Congratz bruv, welcome to the club. Thanks for all the value you add here, its WELL appreciated!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/3/17)

Congrat @gdigitel


----------



## Raindance (31/3/17)

Guys! I'm missing my bling and especially so tonight because its Friday and as we all do this is the day of the week I polish and shine it up nicely! 

Any news when our new recipients can show off their new hardware to us all? By the way congrats all!


----------



## gdigitel (31/3/17)

Flip dudes, if I broke it, please take it back. Seriously try unmedaling me and see if it comes back for the rest of the peeps. Maybe my profile has a Y2K strain causing havoc.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/4/17)

Probably just my imagination, but I'm sure I've seen some unpolished bling in this thread since yesterday...

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Probably just my imagination, but I'm sure I've seen some unpolished bling in this thread since yesterday...



Thats right @Kuhlkatz !


Congrats on your "now visible" medal @gdigitel !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## gdigitel (4/4/17)

Yay!!
Actually saw it yesterday already but I decided not to say anything to avoid glitching the system again. Me2K
Thanks for the bling

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (4/4/17)

gdigitel said:


> Yay!!
> Actually saw it yesterday already but I decided not to say anything to avoid glitching the system again. Me2K
> Thanks for the bling



Lol @gdigitel , no dont worry, no Y2K problems on your side at all.
This was a fault on our side but now appears to be fixed. Hope it can stay like this. Holding thumbs

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/4/17)

@gdigitel

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/4/17)

Congratulations @gdigitel


----------



## Alex (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb - Your dedication to the vapour lifestyle has been rewarded with a new shiny medal.

Thank you.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## craigb (5/4/17)

Oh dear, seems like the admin team has taken the Western Cape high court ruling to heart by using the new eco friendly vape addiditve.

While your judgment is still obscured I'm going to take my shiny and run. 



Thanks a mill guys

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/4/17)

Well done @craigb 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb !

It's definitely a well deserved shiny you are sporting. 
Thanks for all the support and contributions across a wide spectrum on the forum.

Disclaimer - Despite popular belief, NO indigenous plants were harmed during the decision to award this medal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (5/4/17)

Way to go @craigb !!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## gdigitel (5/4/17)

Con grat u lations!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb - thanks for all the dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Anneries (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb. Funny, but I thought you had this medal a long time ago. haha. Oh well, you have earned it! Congrats and keep on contributing. Always great reading your posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (5/4/17)

Awesome stuff. Congrats @craigb

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Akash (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb and @gdigitel wear those shiny new medals with pride

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz (5/4/17)

Congratulations @craigb and @gdigitel !!

Welcome to the Meddlers

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## PSySpin (5/4/17)

Congratz @craigb and @gdigitel

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## ShamZ (5/4/17)

Congrats @craigb and @gdigitel 

Nice new avatar @craigb

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Bunnypoison (5/4/17)

Congratulations @craigb , very very much deserved

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/4/17)

Congratulations @craigb

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/4/17)

It's time for another important medal ceremony! This time the Dedicated Member medal goes to @SmokeyJoe!

Winner winner Chicken Dinner and Congrats!

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Quakes (10/4/17)

Congradz @SmokeyJoe 

Well done!!


----------



## Dietz (10/4/17)

Well done @SmokeyJoe, Enjoy the bragging rights!!


----------



## Anneries (10/4/17)

Congratulations @SmokeyJoe . Keep up the dedicated contributions.


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Congrats on the medal @SmokeyJoe 
Thanks for the dedication and your contributions!


----------



## Chukin'Vape (10/4/17)

@craigb @SmokeyJoe - congratuf'inglations!!!!

Ceeeeeeeeeeee laaaaaaaaaaaaa brate good times c'mon!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (10/4/17)

@SmokeyJoe Nice 1


----------



## Stosta (10/4/17)

Congrats @SmokeyJoe !

Thanks for all the laughs!


----------



## Bunnypoison (10/4/17)

Congratulations @SmokeyJoe 

Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk


----------



## ddk1979 (10/4/17)

Congratulations and well done @SmokeyJoe 

.


----------



## Tank88 (10/4/17)

Congrats @SmokeyJoe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ShamZ (10/4/17)

Congrats @SmokeyJoe


----------



## gdigitel (10/4/17)

Viva @SmokeyJoe joe lekka ding.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (10/4/17)

Wait till @SmokeyJoe logs on, he will get so many alerts...


----------



## Max (10/4/17)

Congratulations @craigb and @SmokeyJoe -


----------



## SAVaper (11/4/17)

Well done @SmokeyJoe


----------



## GerritVisagie (11/4/17)

Congrats @graigb, we'll deserved man!
Wear it proud


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (12/4/17)

Good morning fam!

    

It's going to be an especially good morning for one @Amir when he wakes up to find that he is the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member Medal!!!!

Let's spam his notifications with some love guys!

Well done @Amir , and thank you so much for your efforts, and being such a committed member of the ECIGSSA family!







Don't overdo the celebrations buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/4/17)

Congrats @Amir 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication - i love reading your posts and seeing your pictures


----------



## Willyza (12/4/17)

Well Done @Amir


----------



## SAVaper (12/4/17)

Well done @Amir


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Spam notifications well received gents. 

I feel honored to be part of the family. (Read with Italian accent). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## William Vermaak (12/4/17)

Awesome. Congrats @Amir


----------



## Dubz (12/4/17)

Congrats @Amir .


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/4/17)

Congrats @Amir .

Some well deserved bling there !


----------



## gdigitel (12/4/17)

They made you an offer you couldn't refuse. (Read with Italian accent)
Con grat u lations @Amir

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Thanx again guys... Really feels good to be a part of something bigger than myself for a change.


----------



## Anneries (12/4/17)

Congrats @Amir. Wear it with pride. Always informative posts. Keep on with your dedicated contributions. 

Lets see how many times you have to check back in here to say thanx ... you dont have to you know...


----------



## Amir (12/4/17)

Anneries said:


> Congrats @Amir. Wear it with pride. Always informative posts. Keep on with your dedicated contributions.
> 
> Lets see how many times you have to check back in here to say thanx ... you dont have to you know...



Thanks again @Anneries


----------



## ddk1979 (12/4/17)

@Amir 

.


----------



## Max (12/4/17)

Awesome @Amir - well deserved


----------



## Tank88 (12/4/17)

Congratulations @Amir


----------



## GerritVisagie (12/4/17)

Congrats @Amir!

Some bragging will be tolerated... But only till tomorrow


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SmokeyJoe (13/4/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It's time for another important medal ceremony! This time the Dedicated Member medal goes to @SmokeyJoe!
> 
> Winner winner Chicken Dinner and Congrats!
> View attachment 91113
> View attachment 91114


Bloody hell. Only saw this now as im on leave. This is freaking awesome, thanks guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/4/17)

Congrats @SmokeyJoe ! 
If you're on leave, you have some time to polish the bling, or polish a joose or two.. or three 
( I'd settle for the latter if it was me )

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (19/4/17)

Time to celebrate another recipient of the Dedicated Member medal :



This one goes to none other than @Nicholas , who amongst other talents, seems to be a part-time Pac-Man specialist 

Thanks for keeping us company @Nicholas , and thanks for all the contributions !

Reactions: Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/4/17)

Congrats on the medal @Nicholas !
Thanks for all your contributions and your dedication to the forum

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## William Vermaak (19/4/17)

Congrats @Nicholas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (19/4/17)

Congrats @Nicholas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (19/4/17)

Congratuf'inglations @Amir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/4/17)

Awesome stuff @Nicholas !!!!


----------



## The_Ice (19/4/17)

@Anneries @gdigitel @craigb @SmokeyJoe @Amir @Nicholas 
Many congratulations! Wear them with pride.
Thank you for the great service

Reactions: Thanks 4


----------



## SAVaper (19/4/17)

Well done @Nicholas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Nicholas (23/4/17)

Whaaaaaaaaat!!! No ways 

I've been dreaming of this day and i've been so busy with work. 

Firstly I would like to thank all of you guys that keep this forum so awesome @Kuhlkatz @Silver you guys rock and you might not hear it much but you guys save lives. You have definitely been a huge motivation in my life. 

I know I'm not tagging everyone but you guys know who you are and I'm really grateful for you guys. 

And then to all the members of the wonderful community, the mixers. The chasers the yoda's like @Rob Fisher. You guys are the best and I am over the moon about this. 

Thank you to every last person on here that makes a contribution you might not think you make a difference but you do. And I appreciate every single one of you guys 

And one more time thank you so much for the medal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/17)

well done @Nicholas

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/4/17)

@Nicholas 

Well Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (23/4/17)

Well done @Nicholas. Congrats bro 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (24/4/17)

Very pleased and delighted to announce the next medal award

Dedicated Member Medal goes to *@Mahir *

Congrats @Mahir and thank you for all your contributions and dedication !



This medal goes to those members that show plenty dedication to the forum. Dedicated members help to make the forum a great place.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (24/4/17)

Congrats @Mahir .

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/4/17)

Congrats @Mahir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/4/17)

Congrats @Mahir !

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/4/17)

Way to go @Mahir ! 

Well deserved buddy!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (24/4/17)

@SmokeyJoe , @Amir , @Nicholas and @Mahir
Nice to congratulate all of you since you are all active members.
Keep enriching us with your knowledge and take on vape related topics.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scouse45 (24/4/17)

Big ups @Mahir da mech man

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mahir (24/4/17)

Haha thanks guys! I don't know what I did to deserve that but the way I see it, as long as we vaping and not smoking, we're all winners!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (24/4/17)

@Mahir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/4/17)

Congratulations @Mahir . Truly deserved medal.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (24/4/17)

Congratz @Mahir

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (2/5/17)

Congrats @ettiennedj, you have earned the Dedicated Member medal.

Thanks for your contributions.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (2/5/17)

Way to go @ettiennedj !!!

A nice shiny to go with your Bug on your profile pic!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/17)

Congrats on the medal @ettiennedj 
Thanks for your contributions amd dedication


----------



## ettiennedj (2/5/17)

Thanks so much @Alex , @Stosta and @Silver . Just glad to be a part of such an awesome forum!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Amir (2/5/17)

Congrats @ettiennedj

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/17)

Congrats @ettiennedj Well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Tank88 (3/5/17)

Congrats @ettiennedj

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/5/17)

And today we have another special Dedicated Member medal that goes to another deserving member who has contributed to the Forum! Congratulations to @DirtyD!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/5/17)

Congratz Guys 

@DirtyD 
@ettiennedj

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/17)

Well done @DirtyD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (9/5/17)

@DirtyD jou ou vuil uil,geluk ou maat!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/5/17)

Way to go @DirtyD !!!

That handle always brings shocking imagery into my head BTW. 

Thanks for your contributions, what a champ!

Reactions: Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (9/5/17)

@DirtyD - top username bud!! hahah - congratz on the medal!

Reactions: Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/5/17)

Congrats on the medal @DirtyD - and thanks for all the contributions!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (9/5/17)

Congratz @DirtyD

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (9/5/17)

congratz on the bling @ettiennedj and @DirtyD 
Well deserved!!!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/5/17)

Congrats @etiennedj and @DirtyD
Wear em proud gents. 
Well deserved


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DirtyD (9/5/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> And today we have another special Dedicated Member medal that goes to another deserving member who has contributed to the Forum! Congratulations to @DirtyD!
> 
> View attachment 94010
> View attachment 94010
> ...




Thanks to all (@GerritVisagie @Jp1905 @Silver @The_Ice @Amir @Chukin'Vape @Stosta @SAVaper @Willyza @Rob Fisher ) and everyone to still comment 

I appreciate the medal and feel priviledged and special to be part of such an large community of vape enthusiasts !

Lets save a Billion Lives and more  It's an delight to get back from a long day at work, and seeing that I got such an awesome award ! 

Vape on

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/5/17)

@Mahir 
@ettiennedj 
@DirtyD 

and a belated congrats to :
@Amir 
@Anneries 
@craigb 
@gdigitel 
@Nicholas 
@SmokeyJoe 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 5


----------



## Stosta (29/5/17)

So time to hand out another "Dedicated Member" medal!

    

This one is actually pretty special to me. When I first started vaping it was on a EVOD. This member then put up a Subox Mini kit for an absolute steal. I picked it up from him (December 2015) and he included a battery and an absolute ton of juice. He walked me through building it and was just such a champion about the whole thing. I attribute the fact that I am still vaping because of this guy!

@M5000 , 

you sir, are an absolute legend!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## Andre (29/5/17)

Way to go @M5000! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (29/5/17)

Congrats on the medal @M5000 
Thank you for all your contributions and dedication to the forum

Loved hearing that story @Stosta - thanks for sharing!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (29/5/17)

Way to go @M5000! Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (29/5/17)

Congrats @M5000, Such a great story @Stosta.
Well deserved good sir


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/5/17)

Well done @M5000 

.


----------



## Lingogrey (29/5/17)

Well done and Congrats @M5000 !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/5/17)

Congrats @M5000 . Way to go !

I seem to have missed @ettiennedj and @DirtyD  
Congrats guys!

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Max (29/5/17)

Awesome     @M5000


----------



## The_Ice (31/5/17)

Well deserved @M5000 
Congratulations! Hip hip, hooray


----------



## Mark121m (31/5/17)

Wicked Story Congrats @M5000

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Willyza (31/5/17)

@M5000
Well Done


----------



## Scott (31/5/17)

Mahir said:


> Haha thanks guys! I don't know what I did to deserve that but the way I see it, as long as we vaping and not smoking, we're all winners!!


Congratulations on the award.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/5/17)

Congratulations @M5000


----------



## Silver (31/5/17)

Lol, wait till @M5000 logs back in - he was last seen on Monday at around 6am...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Scott (31/5/17)

Scott said:


> Congratulations on the award.


Brilliantly said on the no smoking winners! Wish I could finally overcome that last hurdle but at least down to less than a quarter of what I smoked.


----------



## M5000 (31/5/17)

@Stosta I really appreciate your kind words and it is awesome to feel like I have made a useful contribution in this vaping community.

Glad I could help and thank you for the acknowledgement. Thanks to the rest of the guys, I've had browser issues so I had been checking the forum without signing in hence the delayed response.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/6/17)

Regular contributors in any form or fashion are all appreciated here at ECIGSSA. It gives all members something to read, at times something to ponder, something to learn and also something to put a smile on our faces. Rightfully so, they are awarded this :



Thanks for all the contributions @aktorsyl . The time spent with us is highly appreciated !
Edit : Enjoy the bling !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (6/6/17)

Congrats @aktorsyl


----------



## Stosta (6/6/17)

Way to go @aktorsyl !

   

Thanks for your contributions, you rock guy!


----------



## Amir (6/6/17)

Congrats @aktorsyl


----------



## craigb (6/6/17)

Well deserved @aktorsyl


----------



## aktorsyl (6/6/17)

Thank you guys!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Scott (6/6/17)

aktorsyl said:


> Thank you guys!


Congratulations! Keep teaching us beginners your contributions are greatly appreciated.


----------



## Max (6/6/17)

Well Done @aktorsyl -


----------



## Silver (6/6/17)

Congrats on the medal @aktorsyl 
Thanks for the dedication and the contributions!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/6/17)

Well done @aktorsyl


----------



## KZOR (7/6/17)

Well deserved @aktorsyl.
Great to see when active members get rewarded.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/6/17)

Wow @aktorsyl, 
Sorry I'm late bro. 
Wear it proud man, now then, go help a noobie and do your good deed for the day


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk


----------



## The_Ice (7/6/17)

Belated congratz @aktorsyl !!!!


----------



## Willyza (7/6/17)

@aktorsyl 

Congrat's


----------



## shaunnadan (15/6/17)

every once in a while we need to take a moment to appreciated a truly remarkable forum member 

on this day, let it be known far and wide @Scissorhands was awarded the *Dedicated Member Medal* !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/6/17)

Congrats @Scissorhands 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/6/17)

Way to go @Scissorhands !

  

Thanks for your insights and contributions guy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (15/6/17)

Hey @Scissorhands - Good on You and well done for all your effort

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/6/17)

Wow! 
That's good news. I thought for sure @Scissorhands got this long ago. 
I see him everywhere. 
Well done bro. 


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## aktorsyl (15/6/17)

Congrats @Scissorhands ! Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lalla (15/6/17)

Congrats on the new shiny @Scissorhands

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/6/17)

Dawh! 

Thanks guys, very kind of you!!

A little over a year ago what started as a crutch to kick stinkies has become a significant part of my day to day joy, wich wouldn't have happened without this community #fact

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Willyza (15/6/17)

Well Done 
@Scissorhands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scott (15/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> Dawh!
> 
> Thanks guys, very kind of you!!
> 
> A little over a year ago what started as a crutch to kick stinkies has become a significant part of my day to day joy, wich wouldn't have happened without this community #fact


 Congratulations on the award. I thoroughly enjoy your contributions and have learnt plenty from you!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scott (15/6/17)

I am an avid DIY beginner and want to order but don't seem to be able to access your website.


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/6/17)

Congrats @Scissorhands 

Wear it proudly

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scott (15/6/17)

Plea


Scott said:


> I am an avid DIY beginner and want to order but don't seem to be able to access your website.


 Please ignore my last post. It was intended as a reply to a forum vendor but appears to have slipped into the wrong thread. My sincerest apology.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Scissorhands (15/6/17)

Scott said:


> Plea
> 
> Please ignore my last post. It was intended as a reply to a forum vendor but appears to have slipped into the wrong thread. My sincerest apology.



There should be a icon at the bottom of your post (three horizontal lines) you can edit/delete your post


----------



## Scott (15/6/17)

Scissorhands said:


> There should be a icon at the bottom of your post (three horizontal lines) you can edit/delete your post


 Thanks very much I have now found the icon. Shew it's embarresing when that happens and you screw up a serious thread with a totally irrelevant message. Thanks for understanding.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (15/6/17)

Congratulations @Scissorhands

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/6/17)

Congrats @Scissorhands


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/17)

*Very pleased and happy to announce that @Moey_Ismail has been awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.*

This medal goes to those forumites that are dedicated and have made good contributions through their interactions and activity here. Dedicated Members are what keeps the forum alive and exciting.

Thanks @Moey_Ismail and congrats!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape (29/6/17)

shaunnadan said:


> every once in a while we need to take a moment to appreciated a truly remarkable forum member
> 
> on this day, let it be known far and wide @Scissorhands was awarded the *Dedicated Member Medal* !


Shucks how did I miss this? Congratulations @Scissorhands - killing the f'ing game! Well done!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (29/6/17)

Congrats @Moey_Ismail and well deserved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/6/17)

Way to go @Moey_Ismail!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/6/17)

Nice 1 *@Moey_Ismail 
 *

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/17)

@aktorsyl
@Scissorhands
@Moey_Ismail

Well done guys

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/17)

Well done @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Scott (29/6/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 99648
> 
> @aktorsyl
> @Scissorhands
> ...


Congratulations to all award recipients.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Alex (5/7/17)

@Constantbester - By unanimous decision, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member medal.

Congrats bro.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/7/17)

Alex said:


> @Constantbester - By unanimous decision, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member medal.
> 
> Congrats bro.
> 
> View attachment 100304



Woohoo... Awesome stuffs. Congratzzz @Constantbester 

I will be sure to like this!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SmokeyJoe (5/7/17)

Alex said:


> @Constantbester - By unanimous decision, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member medal.
> 
> Congrats bro.
> 
> View attachment 100304


Woohoo! Democracy in action. Congrats @Constantbester. Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (5/7/17)

Nice 1 @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Stillwaters (5/7/17)

Congrats @Constantbester. Well deserved. Keep it up mate

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (5/7/17)

@Scissorhands
@Moey_Ismail
@Constantbester 

You guys rock. Keep those medals coming in.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (5/7/17)

Well deserved @Constantbester 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (5/7/17)

Congradz @Constantbester Well done!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (5/7/17)

Congrats @Constantbester .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## @cliff (5/7/17)

Congratulations @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (5/7/17)

Awesome stuff @Constantbester well done and well deserved brother.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Strontium (5/7/17)

Well deserved bud @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1 | Creative 1


----------



## aktorsyl (5/7/17)

Nicely done @Constantbester !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (5/7/17)

Nicely done @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DirtyD (5/7/17)

Alex said:


> @Constantbester - By unanimous decision, you have been awarded the Dedicated Member medal.
> 
> Congrats bro.
> 
> View attachment 100304



I like how he always like every post there is !

Congrats @Constantbester please don't like this congratulations post

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Constantbester (5/7/17)

Thank you every boddy. I appreciate it alot. You guys are really flippen amazing and one of the reason why I like vaping so much

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (5/7/17)

Congratulations @Constantbester

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/17)

Congrats on the medal @Constantbester 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions here! We appreciate it big time.
And thanks again for the help you give in various parts of the forum, including the Classifieds

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Max (6/7/17)

@Constantbester - Awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/7/17)

It gives me great pleasure to award another important Dedicated Member medal! Been a member for over a year and has been a steady contributor to the forum! Please all join me in congratulating @Baker on his medal! Dedicated Members are the lifeblood of our forum family!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/7/17)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure to award another important Dedicated Member medal! Been a member for over a year and has been a steady contributor to the forum! Please all join me in congratulating @Baker on his medal! Dedicated Members are the lifeblood of our forum family!
> 
> View attachment 100749


Congratulations @Baker

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (10/7/17)

Congrats on the medal @Baker 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/7/17)

Congrats @Baker ..........

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (10/7/17)

Congratulations @Scissorhands @Moey_Ismail @Constantbester (like) @Baker 
All well deserved. May the bling shine brightly as you have shone on this forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir (10/7/17)

Well done @Baker. Well deserved


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (10/7/17)

Excellent @Baker -

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (10/7/17)

Congrats @Baker

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Baker (11/7/17)

Constantbester said:


> Congrats @Baker



And to you @Constantbester!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/17)

Congratulations @Baker

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (18/7/17)

Morning Guys!

Today it gives me great pleasure to announce that we have another member that is joining the ranks of the dedicated!

Always helpful and willing to share his experiences, this gent has grown to be a strong part of the ECIGSSA family!







@Daniel Alves !!!!!




Congratulations and well deserved buddy! Thank you so much for your contributions to the forum, we really value all your input!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3


----------



## SmokeyJoe (18/7/17)

Congrats @Daniel Alves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Daniel Alves (18/7/17)

Ah thanks all, it's all thanks to the veterans of this forum helping me as well. 

Sent from my E6653 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (18/7/17)

Way to go @Daniel Alves 
Congratulations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (18/7/17)

Congrats
 @Daniel Alves

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (18/7/17)

Well deserved @Daniel Alves 
Enjoy that fresh shiny

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (18/7/17)

Congrats @Daniel Alves


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (18/7/17)

Congrats @Daniel Alves 
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/7/17)

Well done @Daniel Alves

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (18/7/17)

@Daniel Alves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (18/7/17)

Congrats on the medal @Daniel Alves 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication over the time you have been here!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/7/17)

Congratulations @Daniel Alves

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/17)

Active members are always celebrated on ECIGSSA, as this place would just not be the hive of activity it is without regular chatterboxes. 
It gives me great pleasure to see that the *ladies *can easily hold a candle to their male counterparts where general, vaping and DIY discussions are concerned, which brings me to our next Dedicated Member medal recipient :



@Tanja , thanks for all your contributions, news tidbits and the support shown !

You definitely deserve a bit of bling as a small token of appreciation from ECIGSSA and your fellow forumites.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Tanja (25/7/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Active members are always celebrated on ECIGSSA, as this place would just not be the hive of activity it is without regular chatterboxes.
> It gives me great pleasure to see that the *ladies *can easily hold a candle to their male counterparts where general, vaping and DIY discussions are concerned, which brings me to our next Dedicated Member medal recipient :
> View attachment 102286
> 
> ...


Oh wow.. . Thank you so much!  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## GregF (25/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (25/7/17)

Most deserved @Tanja. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (25/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (25/7/17)

Awesome @Tanja

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lingogrey (25/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja !  Your dedication to mixing (and sharing your results) inspires me and puts me to shame

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tanja (25/7/17)

Lingogrey said:


> Congrats @Tanja !  Your dedication to mixing (and sharing your results) inspires me and puts me to shame


Thanks man! I really do enjoy it  

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (25/7/17)

Well done @Tanja

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (25/7/17)

Well done @Tanja .

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Constantbester (25/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (25/7/17)

Congrats on the medal @Tanja 
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions

I enjoy reading about your wonderful DIY creations

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (25/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja, 
Well deserved


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (26/7/17)

Nice 1 @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (26/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (26/7/17)

Congratulations @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SaintLavron (26/7/17)

Congrats @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (27/7/17)

Well done @Tanja

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (1/8/17)

some say he once tried to invent his own wicking Method...
others say he could fill a 3ml tank with 4ml of juice.... true story

all we know is he is @MrDeedz and has just been awarded the *Dedicated Member Medal* !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Quakes (1/8/17)

Congradz @MrDeedz !!!!!

Well done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (1/8/17)

@shaunnadan HEHEHE Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (1/8/17)

Winner @MrDeedz !

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (1/8/17)

Awww... congrats @MrDeedz... 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (1/8/17)

Congratulations @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/8/17)

Well done @MrDeedz 

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (1/8/17)

Congratz @MrDeedz

Well deserved 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (1/8/17)

@MrDeedz Congratz!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (1/8/17)

Well Done @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## M5000 (1/8/17)

Congratulations @Scissorhands @Moey_Ismail @Constantbester @Baker @Daniel Alves @MrDeedz @Tanja 

Well done friends!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## SAVaper (1/8/17)

Well done @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (1/8/17)

Congrats @MrDeedz !
Well deserved, indeedz

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (1/8/17)

Congrats @MrDeedz !
Thanks for all the dedication

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (2/8/17)

Congrats @MrDeedz well deserved bud!


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (2/8/17)

Nice 1 @MrDeedz

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (2/8/17)

Congrats @MrDeedz .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Good morning all

*Gives us great pleasure to announce that @Roodt has been awarded the dedicated member medal.*

This medal goes to forumites that are clearly dedicated to the forum over the longer term. Dedicated members help make ECIGSSA a great place.

Thanks for your contributions and dedication @Roodt - we appreciate it

Vape on!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (7/8/17)

Well done @Roodt

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (7/8/17)

Congrats @Roodt .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (7/8/17)

Nice One @Roodt

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (7/8/17)

Well done @Roodt

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (7/8/17)

Way to go @Roodt. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (7/8/17)

Good on You @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (7/8/17)

Big congratulations to @MrDeedz and @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ASCIIcat (7/8/17)

Congrats @Roodt!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (7/8/17)

Awesome stuff @Roodt ! Wear it with pride!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GerritVisagie (7/8/17)

Congrats @Roodt.


Sent from my iPhone 7+ using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (7/8/17)

Silver said:


> Good morning all
> 
> *Gives us great pleasure to announce that @Roodt has been awarded the dedicated member medal.*
> 
> ...



Shait... started a new job today (been hella busy) and only saw this now...

Thanks guys (and girls) it's an honour to receive the badge.

Also thank you to all who said congrats. 

Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (7/8/17)

Congratz @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (7/8/17)

Roodt said:


> Shait... started a new job today (been hella busy) and only saw this now...
> 
> Thanks guys (and girls) it's an honour to receive the badge.
> 
> ...



And congratz on the new job @Roodt - hope it goes well

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## KZOR (7/8/17)

@MrDeedz and @Roodt 
Well deserved guys and trust you will stay active for many years to come.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Roodt (7/8/17)

Silver said:


> And congratz on the new job @Roodt - hope it goes well


Thank you @Silver . Been a rough day so far.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/8/17)

Congratulations @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (8/8/17)

Congrats @Roodt 
Well done.

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (15/8/17)

Congratulations @TheV, you have been awarded the dedicated member award.

Thank you for your valuable contribution.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Roodt (15/8/17)

Congratulations @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/8/17)

Congrats @TheV

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (15/8/17)

congrats @TheV well deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/8/17)

Congrats on the medal @TheV ! 

Thanks for your contributions and dedication. I like reading your posts.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (15/8/17)

@TheV 
Well Done - and congratulations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrDeedz (15/8/17)

Nice one Well Done @Roodt

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/8/17)

Congrats @TheV. Well done man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (15/8/17)

Well done @TheV well deserved.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (15/8/17)

Alex said:


> Congratulations @TheV, you have been awarded the dedicated member award.
> 
> Thank you for your valuable contribution.


Oh wow, I didn't even know that this was a thing. Thank you kindly for the award, I'm very honored to have received this and I'm extremely grateful to be part of this community.
I've said it before and I will say it again: The people here are AMAZING! 
The internet somehow and too often has a way to bring out the worst, or at least very unnecessary, qualities in people.
I've not found that to be the case here. People are welcoming, encouraging and supportive. A rare collection of traits in an online community from my experience.
I'm happy and proud to call myself part of this community and will continue to learn when I can and help where I can!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Stosta (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> Oh wow, I didn't even know that this was a thing. Thank you kindly for the award, I'm very honored to have received this and I'm extremely grateful to be part of this community.
> I've said it before and I will say it again: The people here are AMAZING!
> The internet somehow and too often has a way to bring out the worst, or at least very unnecessary, qualities in people.
> I've not found that to be the case here. People are welcoming, encouraging and supportive. A rare collection of traits in an online community from my experience.
> I'm happy and proud to call myself part of this community and will continue to learn when I can and help where I can!


Congrats on the medal buddy! Thanks for your contributions!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (15/8/17)

Congrats @Roodt and @TheV .

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (15/8/17)

TheV said:


> Oh wow, I didn't even know that this was a thing. Thank you kindly for the award, I'm very honored to have received this and I'm extremely grateful to be part of this community.
> I've said it before and I will say it again: The people here are AMAZING!
> The internet somehow and too often has a way to bring out the worst, or at least very unnecessary, qualities in people.
> I've not found that to be the case here. People are welcoming, encouraging and supportive. A rare collection of traits in an online community from my experience.
> I'm happy and proud to call myself part of this community and will continue to learn when I can and help where I can!


Congratulations dude! 

Sent from my LG-H870 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/8/17)

Well done @TheV congrats man 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/8/17)

Congrats @TheV ... 
Well done.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (15/8/17)

Congrats @TheV

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/8/17)

Well done @TheV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (15/8/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Well done @TheV
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats @TheV ! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/8/17)

Way to go @TheV - great contributions from your side!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (16/8/17)

Congrats @TheV

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## @cliff (16/8/17)

Congrats @TheV and thanks

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (17/8/17)

Well done @TheV Well deserved man!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/8/17)

With all the excitement of VapeCon reaching a zenith, we mustn't forget that normal forum life carries on!

I remember the day this man joined, which is a rare thing because my memory is actually awful! But from day one he has given us so much information and support, and has grown to become an amazing asset to the ECIGSSA community!

Please join me in congratulating @antonherbst in being the latest recipient of the *dedicated member medal*! Well done guy!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ASCIIcat (22/8/17)

@antonherbst Congrats dude!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/8/17)

Well done @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (22/8/17)

Nice 1 @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/8/17)

Great contributions @antonherbst - well deserved. Congrats.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (22/8/17)

Congratulations @antonherbst. You certainly deserve this one! 
I look forward to meeting you on Saturday!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rude Rudi (22/8/17)

Nice one @antonherbst!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (22/8/17)

Congrats @antonherbst
well deserved man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (22/8/17)

Love it when active members receive the dedicated medal.
Well deserved and thanks for helping to keep the forum alive. 
@TheV and @antonherbst .......... have a cold one on me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

TheV said:


> Congratulations @antonherbst. You certainly deserve this one!
> I look forward to meeting you on Saturday!


 I would have liked to be able to give 2 rating ms on that post as a thank you amd agree is in order. Also looking forward to meeting you.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/8/17)

Thanks to the forum and the members. It is an absolute stunning community of guys and gals that share one common hobby - vaping and getting rid of the analogs. I am a firm believer of knowledge is absolute power and what i have learnt from here i will more than double give back to the community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Silver (22/8/17)

Congrats @antonherbst 
Love your posts!
Thanks for all the contributions and the dedication

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (22/8/17)

Congrats @antonherbst well deserved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (22/8/17)

Congrats @antonherbst ! Truly well deserved and I too really enjoy reading your posts

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (22/8/17)

Congrats guys! Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/8/17)

Well done @antonherbst 
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (22/8/17)

Congrats @antonherbst


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (23/8/17)

Lekker @antonherbst 
Congratulations and enjoy the new shiny-shiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/8/17)

Nice 1 @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dubz (23/8/17)

Congrats @antonherbst .

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ozeran (7/9/17)

Congrats @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/9/17)

Way overdue, but what a good way to get this thread active again.

ECIGSSA always reserves a special pressie for those forumites that actively participates and love to entertain just as much as the other regulars love to be entertained :



It's a pleasure to say that the latest recipient of the dedicated Member medal is very active, an avid vaper, an 'out-of-town' VapeCon survivor, and from his regular forum feedback, also a DIY nut.

Congrats @Max !
Very well deserved, and thanks for all your regular contributions and tidbits.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Quakes (14/9/17)

Congrats @Max Well done!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (14/9/17)

Congrats on the medal @Max

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/9/17)

Awesome @Max well deserved.

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (14/9/17)

@antonherbst 
@Max 

Well deserved guys.

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## TheV (14/9/17)

Congratulations @Max  Winner winner medal dinner!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (14/9/17)

Way to go @Max!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (14/9/17)

Congrats @antonherbst, we'll done man


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (14/9/17)

Fantastic @Max !

Thanks for all your contributions buddy!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (14/9/17)

@Kuhlkatz - so my alerts were a lot more than usual when I went on to the Forum just now and  saw what they were all about - seriously - A Sincere Thank You for those kind and very accurate words spoken - This is so cool - so I have a bit of Bling now 

The 11th of Sept was a year since the smoking was bombed - and being part of this Forum has truly given me the sense of belonging to an Awesome Structure of People and Friends that have truly helped me along my vaping journey. 

Thank You @Quakes @antonherbst @BioHAZarD @ddk1979 @TheV @Andre @Stosta @Vapessa @Silver @KZOR @Rob Fisher

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Willyza (14/9/17)

@antonherbst
@Max

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (14/9/17)

Congrats on the medal @Max 
Very well deserved
Thank you for your contributions and dedication - I love reading your posts - they always make me smile

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (14/9/17)

Congrats @Max Well done!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (14/9/17)

AWESOMENESS 
Well done @Max - so so cool

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/9/17)

Well done @Max

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (15/9/17)

Well done @Max... awesome!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (22/9/17)

It's the weekend baby! 

The sun is shining, birds are chirping and 18650's fully charged  

Let's all give a huge round of applause to @Jp1905 for being a good contributor and earning himself a Dedicated Member Medal

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Quakes (22/9/17)

Congrads @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/9/17)

Well done @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (22/9/17)

Congratulations @Jp1905

What a wonderful way to start your weekend! Keep on being awesome

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (22/9/17)

Nice 1 @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (22/9/17)

Congrats @Jp1905 & @Max !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (22/9/17)

Congrats @Jp1905 its awesome to have another dedicated member on the forum.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapessa (22/9/17)

Congrats @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jp1905 (22/9/17)

Baie drankies to allawesome being part of such a wonderful group of people!Enjoy the weekend all!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Tanja (22/9/17)

Congratulations @Jp1905 !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (22/9/17)

Congrats @Jp1905! Awesome stuff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (22/9/17)

Well done @Max and @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (22/9/17)

Congrats @Jp1905 Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (22/9/17)

Well done @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/9/17)

Congrats on the medal @Jp1905 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions here
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Mida Khan (22/9/17)

Congratulations @antonherbst

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mida Khan (22/9/17)

Well done @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (22/9/17)

All the way @Jp1905

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (22/9/17)

@Jp1905

Well deserved

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Am very pleased to announce that *@Jengz* has been awarded the Dedicated Member medal

This medal goes to members that have contributed a lot and have shown dedication to the forum. Dedicated members make this forum very special.

Thank you @Jengz for your dedication and contributions over the past year. You have certainly helped to make this a great place and your posts are super!

Please join me in congratulating @Jengz

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (29/9/17)

Congrats @Jengz 
Onwards & Upwards brother!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (29/9/17)

Congrats @Jengz well done buddy

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (29/9/17)

Oh wow. A very big congratulations to @Jengz for the dedicated member award. I have seen and learnt alot for i teraction with you and your knowledge is surely a benefit to the forum. Keep up the good contribution to the forum my friend.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Quakes (29/9/17)

Congrads @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Max (29/9/17)

Hi @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

Wow! What an awesome Friday/month end surprise! 

This is pretty darn amazing! Hahaha sorry for the lack of words but really just been getting so much help on this forum that I never expected this!

Thanks to @Silver and the staff of ecigssa that make this forum so user friendly and great for vapers, and to all the members, it really is amazing knowing when u get stuck you don’t have to revert to google because for vaping ECIGSSA knows everything!

The forum has really helped me get off the stinkies and the support, even if it’s just a read of a post or a reply from someone makes this forum epic!

I always explained to my wife that smoking was the best because smokers were always friendly and approachable, vapers trump this! Well done guys! Let’s keep it up

Really appreciate this! 

Keep on keeping on

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (29/9/17)

Very happy to hear the forum has helped you @Jengz 
Great post above, thanks!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (29/9/17)

Well done @Jengz!

Keep the clouds coming!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (29/9/17)

Well Done *@Jengz*

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (29/9/17)

Way to go @Jengz!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (29/9/17)

Congratulations @Jengz!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (29/9/17)

Congrats @Jengz

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (29/9/17)

Jengz said:


> Wow! What an awesome Friday/month end surprise!
> 
> This is pretty darn amazing! Hahaha sorry for the lack of words but really just been getting so much help on this forum that I never expected this!
> 
> ...


Way to go guy!!!!!

Your point about not having to Google is actually so spot-on and something I've never thought of, any help is right here!
Thanks for all your contributions, it's people like you that really make this forum what it is!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (29/9/17)

Thanks to all

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/17)

Well done @Jengz 
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JonaDTD (29/9/17)

Nicely done mate @Jengz - well deserved.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (10/10/17)

We are pleased to announce that @RenaldoRheeder has been awarded the Dedicated Member medal

This medal is awarded to members that have contributed a lot and have shown dedication to the forum.

He was also awarded the International vaper medal, being based in Nigeria.

Thank you.
Please join me in congratulating @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## BATMAN (10/10/17)

Congrats to everybody who has achieved this!
@Max @antonherbst

Reactions: Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (10/10/17)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder! Thank you for your awesome contributions to this forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (10/10/17)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder

Thanks for your contribution to this amazing forum.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/17)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (10/10/17)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (10/10/17)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 109838
> 
> 
> Congrats @RenaldoRheeder
> ...



From the President Himself.. 
Wowza...

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## GregF (10/10/17)

congratulations @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (10/10/17)

Big ups @RenaldoRheeder ... many miles away but always great to have your input on the forum

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

Oh so you can buy your medal now with vape mail, eh, @RenaldoRheeder? 

I'm only kidding! Congratulations sir! Very well deserved

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/10/17)

Nice one @RenaldoRheeder 
Well deserved buddy

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (10/10/17)

Congrats on the medals @RenaldoRheeder !!

Thanks for all your contributions from afar. It's so great reading your posts!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Hooked (10/10/17)

@Jengz Congratulations and Celebrations!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Willyza (10/10/17)

Nice 1 @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (10/10/17)

Congrats @RenaldoRheeder ! I really enjoy reading your posts

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (10/10/17)

Congratulations @Max @Jengz @Jp1905 @RenaldoRheeder

Well deserved, each in your own right. T

Thank you for your great contributions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (10/10/17)

Congratulations @Jengz and @RenaldoRheeder like reading your posts.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

TheV said:


> Oh so you can buy your medal now with vape mail, eh, @RenaldoRheeder?
> 
> I'm only kidding! Congratulations sir! Very well deserved



@TheV - I have great friends here on the forum, and then I have you  You are my CSR project 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (10/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - I have great friends here on the forum, and then I have you  You are my CSR project
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


LMAO

Sent from my MHA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/17)

Thanks guys & gals. I'm honored to be a member of this great group and grateful to have such wonderful mentors 


Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## TheV (10/10/17)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> @TheV - I have great friends here on the forum, and then I have you  You are my CSR project
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well played sir... well played!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (11/10/17)

Well done @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (11/10/17)

Congrats on the medal @RenaldoRheeder !!!!

          

I have really enjoyed watching your journey! Thank you for all your amazing contributions, members like you really make me so proud to be part of this amazing community.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Tank88 (11/10/17)

Congratulations @RenaldoRheeder

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (23/10/17)

Attention forumites!!!!!







(Disclaimer: This isn't from Ron Burgundy's desk)

We are pleased to announce that another member has joined the ranks of the Dedicated! None other than the awesome @Cor ! With 563 posts and a long-time membership, it is always a pleasure to award it to someone like this, that has truly embraced the spirit of ECIGSSA!

Please join me in congratulating him!

Way to go buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (23/10/17)

Congratulations @Cor! Very well deserved bud!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/10/17)

CONGRATS @RenaldoRheeder and @Cor !!!

Keep up the splendid work

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (23/10/17)

Congratulations @Cor! It's been a long time coming

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (23/10/17)

Congratulations @Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/10/17)

Well done @Cor - you are truly an asset to ECIGSSA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cor (23/10/17)

Thank you so so much ECIGSSA this really is a honnor to be part of such a wesome forum with such lovely people with harts made of gold.Thank you to each member who have assist me during my time here for all the help.

Ive met such amazing people along the way since day one thank you so so much you all are AWESOME people and make this community the best there is!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## BioHAZarD (23/10/17)

Nice one @Cor 

Sent from the abyss

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/10/17)

Well done @Cor 

.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (23/10/17)

WELDONE @Cor ur contributions have been great! Now to celebrate let’s auction off the Stabwood v2

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cor (23/10/17)

Jengz said:


> WELDONE @Cor ur contributions have been great! Now to celebrate let’s auction off the Stabwood v2


Mmmmmm that may be a option.I have a epic stabwood inbound

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## antonherbst (23/10/17)

Congratulations @Cor great to aknowledge good people on the forum. 

Wel deserved for you.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (23/10/17)

Well deserved @Cor .
Thanks for all your contributions thus far. Looking forward to many more.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (23/10/17)

Well done gentlemen, 
@Cor
@RenaldoRheeder
You guys deserve the praises!
It's leke having you guys here to chat to. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (23/10/17)

Awesome @RenaldoRheeder and @Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/10/17)

Congratulations @Cor and @RenaldoRheeder 

One day when I’m big and strong

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/10/17)

Way to go @Cor!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jp1905 (23/10/17)

Congrats @Cor!Keep those posts coming!Always be such a “lekker” oke!Whether its vape talk or a “k@k talk” on whatsapp,always friendly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (23/10/17)

Well done @Cor

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (23/10/17)

Congrats on the medal @Cor 
Thanks for all the dedication and contributions
And the lovely message you posted above

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/10/17)

@Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/17)

Nicely done @Cor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (31/10/17)

Forum participation in any form is always welcomed by this community, as it keeps us entertained and engaged. Dedicated Members are those that need no reason or excuse to engage in the chat and chirp, and are always helpful, visible and active in most threads.



A member that fits this bill perfectly is @Friep.

Congratulations, and thanks for your contributions @Friep ! 


P.S. Random acts of kindness helps restore faith in humanity, and it shows that members of this community are quite unique !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## TheV (31/10/17)

Congratulations @Friep! Well done buddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (31/10/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Forum participation in any form is always welcomed by this community, as it keeps us entertained and engaged. Dedicated Members are those that need no reason or excuse to engage in the chat and chirp, and are always helpful, visible and active in most threads.
> View attachment 111964
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you for the medal. 

Thank you to ecigssa for the great community that you have going here. It is an honour to be part of this awsome community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## BioHAZarD (31/10/17)

Nice one @Friep 
well deserved buddy

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## antonherbst (31/10/17)

Veels geluk @Friep dit is lekker om n buddy te he wat help en vra wag nodig is om ons almal te leer wat nodig is hier op die forum.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/10/17)

Congrats @Friep 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cor (31/10/17)

Baie baie geluk @Friep jy virdien dit

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## The_Ice (31/10/17)

Congrats @Cor and @Friep

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (31/10/17)

Congrats Boeta Friep! And thanks for all the input and advices! Great member

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (31/10/17)

Thanks guys all the good vibes are extremely appreciated. Glad if I could help somewhere.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (31/10/17)

Congrats @Friep !
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (31/10/17)

Congratulations @Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Seemo.wm (31/10/17)

Whoop well done @Friep @Cor 
Great input. Learnt a lot from youguys

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BATMAN (31/10/17)

Congratulations @Friep well deserved brother!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Alex (31/10/17)

Simply huge Congrats @Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dubz (31/10/17)

Congrats @Friep .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (31/10/17)

Way to go @Friep !!!!!

Well deserved and thank you for being such a vibrant part of the forum!! Your enthusiasm is infectious my friend!

I Googled "Woo Hoo" to hopefully find a good celebratory image for you, and this came up and I decided to use it instead...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 10


----------



## Lingogrey (31/10/17)

Congrats and well deserved @Friep !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## KZOR (31/10/17)

Another great guy get's his well earned recognition. 
Grats @Friep ........ you a great asset to the forum.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (31/10/17)

Congrats @Friep!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (31/10/17)

Well done @Friep 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (1/11/17)

Nice 1 @Friep

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (2/11/17)

Congratulations @Friep

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## shaunnadan (9/11/17)

Ladies and gentlemen

Let’s all give a warm round of applause to @Hooked for earning the Dedicated Member Medal

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/11/17)

Way to go @Hooked 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/11/17)

Way to go @Hooked !!!!

        

Thank you for all your contributions, and all your off-topic threads that have provided us with plenty of entertainment, keep it up!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (9/11/17)

Congratulations @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/11/17)

Nice one @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/11/17)

Congratulations @Hooked 

Always asking the “funny” good kind of questions. Glad to have you on the forum

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (9/11/17)

Congratulations @Hooked thanks for all the interesting content.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/11/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Let’s all give a warm round of applause to @Hooked for earning the Dedicated Member Medal



Thank you ! @shaunnadan

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (9/11/17)

Nice 1 @Hooked

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marius van Tonder (9/11/17)

Gratz @Hooked. Well deserved

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/11/17)

Once again, congratulations @Hooked !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GerritVisagie (9/11/17)

Congrats @Hooked.
Well done sir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (9/11/17)

Yeah man, you @Hooked that medal with all your awesome input! Well up bud!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (9/11/17)

Way to go @Hooked! Now you have the finery to use that throne.

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN (9/11/17)

Congrats @Hooked !!

Keep up the good work

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Amir (9/11/17)

Congratulations @Hooked!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (9/11/17)

Congrats on the medal @Hooked
Thanks for all your contributions and for asking lots of good questions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/11/17)

Congrats @Hooked , enjoy the bling.

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (9/11/17)

@Hooked .... super to see active members receiving this loyalty award. 
Well done and hope you have many more.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/11/17)

shaunnadan said:


> Ladies and gentlemen
> 
> Let’s all give a warm round of applause to @Hooked for earning the Dedicated Member Medal



@shaunnadan Thank you for the medal - much appreciated and very happy to receive it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (9/11/17)

GerritVisagie said:


> Congrats @Hooked.
> Well done sir
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks @GerritVisagie but unless I was knocked unconscious and had a sex-change operation without knowing about it, I'm actually a Madam ... but not one of THOSE madams!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## GerritVisagie (10/11/17)

Hooked said:


> Thanks @GerritVisagie but unless I was knocked unconscious and had a sex-change operation without knowing about it, I'm actually a Madam ... but not one of THOSE madams!



, my bad... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

Hi all

Very pleased to announce that *@AlphaDog* has been awarded the dedicated member medal.

He has been a member here for quite a long time and has been a great contributor with dedication.
Congrats @AlphaDog - you rock!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## SAVaper (14/11/17)

Congratulations @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Friep (14/11/17)

Congratulations @AlphaDog well done.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/11/17)

Well done @AlphaDog 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Dubz (14/11/17)

Well done @Hooked and @AlphaDog .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

Woohooo!!!

Way to go @AlphaDog !







Now you _*have*_ to upload a profile picture!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/11/17)

Congratulations today you are the @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (14/11/17)

Congratz @Hooked and @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (14/11/17)

Congrats @AlphaDog!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (14/11/17)

Well Up @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (14/11/17)

Congrats @Hooked and @AlphaDog !!

Thank you for all your contributions to us all

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (14/11/17)

Congrats to @Hooked and @AlphaDog 
Thank you for all your contributions. It seems @Hooked 's handle was a self fulfilling prophecy
And for the love of clouds, will you please do something about that avatar @AlphaDog

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marius van Tonder (14/11/17)

Gratz @AlphaDog & @Hooked !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (14/11/17)

Well done 
@AlphaDog
@Hooked
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (14/11/17)

Way to go @AlphaDog!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ddk1979 (14/11/17)

Congratulations @AlphaDog

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (14/11/17)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Very pleased to announce that *@AlphaDog* has been awarded the dedicated member medal.
> 
> ...


Oh wow! Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (14/11/17)

AlphaDog said:


> Oh wow! Thanks so much!


And you have a profile pic!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## AlphaDog (14/11/17)

Stosta said:


> And you have a profile pic!!!!


LOL - yeah, yeah - it's about time

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (14/11/17)

Great avatar pic @AlphaDog !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (14/11/17)

The_Ice said:


> Congrats to @Hooked and @AlphaDog
> Thank you for all your contributions. It seems @Hooked 's handle was a self fulfilling prophecy
> And for the love of clouds, will you please do something about that avatar @AlphaDog



@The_Ice you're so right! I'm not only hooked on vaping but on ecigssa as well!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (14/11/17)

@AlphaDog Well done!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## AlphaDog (14/11/17)

Hooked said:


> @AlphaDog Well done!!!


And to you

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## The_Ice (14/11/17)

AlphaDog said:


> LOL - yeah, yeah - it's about time


Hehehe, you can teach an old dog new tricks...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Alex (24/11/17)

We'd like to congratulate @Rude Rudi who has been awarded with the Dedicated Member medal. 





This medal is awarded to a dedicated member that has grown into the forum and consistently been a part of the community.

Congratulations @Rude Rudi , and thank you for your valued contributions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/11/17)

Well done @Rude Rudi 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## TheV (24/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/11/17)

Well done @Rude Rudi

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## antonherbst (24/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Marius van Tonder (24/11/17)

Gratz @Rude Rudi well deserved!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/11/17)

Mooi man congratulations

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (24/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (24/11/17)

Congrats on the medal @Rude Rudi 
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions to the forum.
I love reading your posts because they are very informative 
Also, my lips often drool and my eyes go big when I read your comments on your DIY recipes you have tried!!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (24/11/17)

Way to go DIY mate, @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (24/11/17)

Nice 1 @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## GregF (24/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (24/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (25/11/17)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (27/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi !!!

Definitely part of the furniture here, thanks for all your amazing posts, especially your DIY stuff, you're definitely one of our resident experts in that area!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tanja (27/11/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi!

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (27/11/17)

How did I mis this one. Congratulations @Rude Rudi. Awesome meeting you Saturday

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/11/17)

I have great pleasure in announcing the medal for @Puff the Magic Dragon who has been a steady and consistent contributor to ECIGSSA for nearly 3 years and most certainly dedicated to the forum! Congrats! Puff you are the lifeblood of our beloved forum!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (28/11/17)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (28/11/17)

Way to go @Puff the Magic Dragon !!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (28/11/17)

Ah, yes, thank you for your contributions @Puff the Magic Dragon! More than deserved.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (28/11/17)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon ... great stuff!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/11/17)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (28/11/17)

Congratulations @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/11/17)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/17)

Thanks, everyone ! The last thing I expected this morning was a medal . It is truly appreciated. 
This is a great forum and the members are both friendly and supportive. It is a place where one can spend time relaxing and getting away from everyday issues. I have enjoyed my participation immensely. I observe more than I participate, but that's because I am a grumpy old man and don't want to offend.
Many thanks to admin for their hard work !!!!
Looking forward to another three years on the forum.
To top it all I have just received an SMS from Dawnwing. My Black Friday stuff will arrive today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/11/17)

Mr @Puff the Magic Dragon congratulations !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (28/11/17)

Nice 1 @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/11/17)

Love the dragon @Willyza . Thanks

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (28/11/17)

Congrats on the medal @Puff the Magic Dragon 
And thank you for your dedication and contributions over the long term!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/11/17)

Well done to @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (30/11/17)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/12/17)

When it comes to DIY e-liquids, profiles on flavourings, and why some mixologists prefer one specific brand's flavour over another, there is one 'resource' at ECIGSSA that can recite most it off the cuff, without any hesitation - @RichJB.

It is thus quite fitting for the man to wear the following medal :



Thanks @RichJB for all your well thought out posts, and for sharing this information - and anything else vape-related for that matter - in such an eloquent fashion.

You are a champ of note

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (4/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (4/12/17)

Congratulations @RichJB thanks for all the info it's always appreciated.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (4/12/17)

Congratulations @RichJB! You definitely earned this one

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (4/12/17)

congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon and @RichJB !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB - Well deserved 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/12/17)

Nice one @RichJB, definitely deserved !!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (4/12/17)

Kuhlkatz said:


> When it comes to DIY e-liquids, profiles on flavourings, and why some mixologists prefer one specific brand's flavour over another, there is one 'resource' at ECIGSSA that can recite most it off the cuff, without any hesitation - @RichJB.
> 
> It is thus quite fitting for the man to wear the following medal :
> View attachment 115240
> ...



Congrats @RichJB- definitely a well deserved one this. Always enjoy reading your reviews of mixes and different flavours you test. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/12/17)

Congratulations @RichJB

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/12/17)

Really well deserved @RichJB, congratulations!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (4/12/17)

Congrats@richjb!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (4/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB you are the one when it comes to Flavour!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (4/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/12/17)

Well done @RichJB !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB. Richly deserved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (4/12/17)

Congratulations on the medals
@Rude Rudi
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@RichJB

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## GregF (4/12/17)

Well deserved @RichJB congrats 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## The_Ice (4/12/17)

Congratulations to @Rude Rudi @Puff the Magic Dragon and @RichJB!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Silver (4/12/17)

Congrats on the medal @RichJB 

Thank you for sharing so much of your flavour knowledge here
I LOVE your posts!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB! I am in awe of your knowledge. Super well deserved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Lingogrey (4/12/17)

Congrats @Rude Rudi! I really enjoy reading, and benefit from, your DIY guru knowledge!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lingogrey (4/12/17)

Congrats @Puff the Magic Dragon ! Very well deserved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (5/12/17)

Thanks very much for the medal, ECIGSSA team, and to everyone for the acknowledgments. I don't consider myself an accomplished mixer at all and much of what I post is just passing along the wisdom of genuine top mixers out there whose work I've read. But if it helps some mixers, it's all good.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Rude Rudi (5/12/17)

@RichJB congrats man!!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tanja (5/12/17)

Well done @RichJB! Well deserved! 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/12/17)

Congratulations @RichJB 
Well deserved

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

It gives us great pleasure to announce the next medal award

The Dedicated Member medal goes to *@@cliff*

This medal acknowledges members that have made good contributions and are dedicated to the forum. Dedicated members help to make this a special place!

Congrats @@cliff and thanks for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## antonherbst (6/12/17)

Congrats @@cliff 

Cant seem to tag you on the phone.

Edited after @Silver helped.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

antonherbst said:


> Congrats Cliff. Cant seem to tag you on the phone.



@@cliff has chosen the @ symbol as the first digit in his forum name
So to tag him you have to enter two @ symbols followed by Cliff
And it doesnt show you on the web that he is being tagged, but it shows up when you make the post

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 1


----------



## KZOR (6/12/17)

@Rude Rudi
@Puff the Magic Dragon
@RichJB
@@cliff

Gz guys. Well deserved and keep up the valuable contributions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (6/12/17)

Congratulations @@cliff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (6/12/17)

Great stuff @@cliff ... keep on Vaping on

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## @cliff (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce the next medal award
> 
> The Dedicated Member medal goes to *@@cliff*
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver and everyone else.
That means a lot This forum has been my savior and has supported this passion which has saved my life 7months stinky free!!

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

[USER=1002]@Cliff[/USER] said:


> Thanks @Silver and everyone else.
> That means a lot This forum has been my savior and has supported this passion which has saved my life 7months stinky free!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk



Great stuff @@cliff
Congrats on the 7 months

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (6/12/17)

Congrats @@cliff! Well done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/17)

Well done @@cliff 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (6/12/17)

@RichJB ... You definitely deserve that medal, stop being so humble! 

Way to go @@cliff!!!! Thank you for helping be part of that community that has helped you so much!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/12/17)

Nice one @@cliff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (6/12/17)

Well done @Cliff


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (6/12/17)

Amir said:


> Well done @Cliff
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Lol, you tagged the wrong Cliff @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (6/12/17)

Silver said:


> Lol, you tagged the wrong Cliff @Amir



I’m sure the wrong cliff will become the right cliff eventually... and the right cliff will congratulate the wrong cliff just the same... I think I’ll just go jump off a cliff now ‍


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SAVaper (7/12/17)

Congratulations @@cliff

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (7/12/17)

Nice 1 Guys
@RichJB
@@cliff

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (11/12/17)

Please join us in congratulating @Ugi who has been awarded the Dedicated member award. He has been a great contributor for the last three years.

Well done @Ugi.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (11/12/17)

Alex said:


> Please join us in congratulating @Ugi who has been awarded the Dedicated member award. He has been a great contributor for the last three years.
> 
> Well done @Ugi.




Congratulations @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (11/12/17)

Nice 1 @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (11/12/17)

Congratulations @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/12/17)

Congrats @Ugi 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

Congratulations @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## antonherbst (11/12/17)

Congrats @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jengz (11/12/17)

Hoyyyyyaaaaa, well done @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## TheV (11/12/17)

Congratulations @Ugi!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (11/12/17)

Nice one @Ugi ! Congratulations

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Amir (11/12/17)

well done @Ugi

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Ugi (11/12/17)

Thanks guys. Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (11/12/17)

Congrats @RichJB !!!

Thank you for all the useful info that you have always provided us with!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/17)

Belated Congrats to @RichJB , you rock the diy thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (11/12/17)

Well Done @Hooked & @AlphaDog - Awesome

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (11/12/17)

Tooooooooo @Rude Rudi & @Puff the Magic Dragon - Well Done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (11/12/17)

Excellent @RichJB - Way to Go - Wohooooooo

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (11/12/17)

Fantastic @@cliff - Very Good on You Sir -

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Max (11/12/17)

Excellent @Ugi - Congrats

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (18/12/17)

I love announcing Dedicated Member medals because they are the lifeblood of the forum! Please help me congratulate @CMMACKEM who got his medal today!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (18/12/17)

Congrats @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/12/17)

Congratulations fine Sir @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (18/12/17)

well done @RichJB @Cliff !!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (18/12/17)

Congrats @CMMACKEM!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (18/12/17)

Congratulations @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Room Fogger (18/12/17)

Congrats @CMMACKEM !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (18/12/17)

Way to go @CMMACKEM !!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (18/12/17)

Totally Brilliant @CMMACKEM - That is so very Well Done

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (18/12/17)

Congrats @CMMACKEM! Well done

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (18/12/17)

Congrats on the medal @CMMACKEM 
Thanks for your contributions here!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/12/17)

Congrats @CMMACKEM !!!


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (18/12/17)

Congrats @CMMACKEM !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## CMMACKEM (18/12/17)

Thank you @Silver And everyone!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (18/12/17)

@Puff the Magic Dragon
@RichJB
@@cliff
@Ugi
@CMMACKEM

Well done folks .
.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Ugi (19/12/17)

Congratulations @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## SAVaper (19/12/17)

Congratulations @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Willyza (19/12/17)

Nice 1 @CMMACKEM

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/12/17)

Congratulations @CMMACKEM Well done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (21/12/17)

Thursday is my favourite day of the week. Even though it's still a full day of work, and still work tomorrow, waking up on a Thursday with the prospect of an entire weekend just around the corner is almost too much for me to handle!
To make this Thursday even better for me, I get the honour of announcing another medal to a dedicated member! 

_DRUMROLL PLEASE..._

*




*

*@Room Fogger !!!!
*
A lot of posts in a short space of time, but great content, and even better, an attitude that we love to have on the forum!

Please join me in congratulating him.

@Room Fogger ... I hope this has made your Thursday a touch better too!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/12/17)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/12/17)

WOW guys, thank you, thank you. It is a honor to be part of this great community, I will endevour to live up to the expectations. Thanks to everyone at ECIGSSA who decided on this.

Here's to more good things to come, and Thursday is my best day of the week @Stosta , near enough to Friday for the anticipation and far enough from Monday to not care.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/12/17)

Congrats @Room Fogger 
.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (21/12/17)

Congratulations @Room Fogger well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/12/17)

Great One @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/12/17)

Well done @Room Fogger 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/12/17)

Congratulations kind sir ! @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (21/12/17)

Gz @Room Fogger . Well deserved for being a consistent contributor. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/12/17)

@Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## TheV (21/12/17)

Congrats @Room Fogger! Well done

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/12/17)

Congrats on the medal @Room Fogger 
And thank you for your dedication and contributions here!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (21/12/17)

@Room Fogger  CONGRATS!!! Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/12/17)

Congrats @Room Fogger !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (21/12/17)

Congratumalations @Room Fogger!

Sent from my HUAWEI VNS-L31 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (21/12/17)

Congrats @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/12/17)

Congrats @Room Fogger .

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (3/1/18)

First one for 2018...
It gives me great pleasure to announce recipients of the Dedicated Member medal, as I know they help keeping us all informed, entertained and occupied. 



Most members contribute because they feel they are a worthwhile part of this family, and enjoy it's benefits by both giving AND receiving. Whether it's a chirp, a joke, a hand-check or just a heads-up on some new gear. - it is always welcomed and appreciated.

Congrats to @Paul33, and thanks for your dedication to this community !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## vicTor (3/1/18)

@Paul33 

congrats dude !!

awesome stuff !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (3/1/18)

Great stuff @Paul33!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/1/18)

Congrats on the medal @Paul33 
Well deserved and thank you for your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (3/1/18)

Well done sir @Paul33 ! Great stuff

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Willyza (3/1/18)

Nice 1 @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> First one for 2018...
> It gives me great pleasure to announce recipients of the Dedicated Member medal, as I know they help keeping us all informed, entertained and occupied.
> View attachment 117942
> 
> ...


Ah @Kuhlkatz thank you so much. 

Even more special to be the first of many for 2018 

You are all awesome and have helped me in some way or another over my time here and I’m excited to continue being a contributor where I can (I think especially with the chirps to entertain)

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

vicTor said:


> @Paul33
> 
> congrats dude !!
> 
> awesome stuff !!


Shot dude! 

Hope those juices are treating you well still!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @Paul33
> Well deserved and thank you for your contributions and dedication!


Thanks @Silver 

With a teenager in the house this is my escape and I love it here!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Can relate 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Andre said:


> Great stuff @Paul33!


Thank you kindly sir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Willyza said:


> Nice 1 @Paul33

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Jengz said:


> Well done sir @Paul33 ! Great stuff


Thanking you sir

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## vicTor (3/1/18)

Paul33 said:


> Shot dude!
> 
> Hope those juices are treating you well still!!!



of course ! 

PAUL'S RY4 delicious !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/1/18)

Congratulations Mr @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Congratulations Mr @Paul33


Thank you sir Llama

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (3/1/18)

Congratulations @Paul33 well done


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Friep said:


> Congratulations @Paul33 well done


Thanking you @Friep. Super cool.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BATMAN (3/1/18)

congrats @CMMACKEM and @Room Fogger !!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (3/1/18)

Well donel @Paul33 
.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 117985
> 
> 
> Well donel @Paul33
> .


Thanking you!!!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/1/18)

Well done @Paul33 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Well done @Paul33
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thanks @RenaldoRheeder. Appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Amir (3/1/18)

Congrats @Paul33


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Amir said:


> Congrats @Paul33
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks @Amir!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hooked (3/1/18)

Congrats @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (3/1/18)

Hooked said:


> Congrats @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/1/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> First one for 2018...
> It gives me great pleasure to announce recipients of the Dedicated Member medal, as I know they help keeping us all informed, entertained and occupied.
> View attachment 117942
> 
> ...




Congratulations @Paul33

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TheV (4/1/18)

Well done @Paul33!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## zadiac (4/1/18)

Congratulations to @Moey_Ismail for winning the Coil Master medal






He has produced some pretty awesome coils and he definitely has some serious coil bulding skills.

Congrats @Moey_Ismail and keep 'em coming!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (4/1/18)

Congratulations @Moey_Ismail well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (4/1/18)

Well done @Paul33 nice to see KZN representing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/1/18)

Congratz @Moey_Ismail.

Well done !

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (4/1/18)

So jealous ! Congratulations @Moey_Ismail

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/1/18)

Congrats @Moey_Ismail 
Your coils look amazing!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

TheV said:


> Well done @Paul33!


Thanks so much dude!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

87hunter said:


> Well done @Paul33 nice to see KZN representing!


We got this dude!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @Paul33


Thank you!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (4/1/18)

Congratulations @Moey_Ismail

.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (4/1/18)

zadiac said:


> Congratulations to @Moey_Ismail for winning the Coil Master medal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done buddy. I knew it was only a matter of time 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/1/18)

Way to go @Moey_Ismail!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/1/18)

Congratulations @Moey_Ismail!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/1/18)

*Please join me in congratulating @Smoke_A_Llama on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal*

This medal is awarded to forumites who are dedicated and whose activity and contributions help to make this a great place.

Congrats Sir Llama 
Thanks for your dedications and contributions.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/1/18)

Nice 1 @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (8/1/18)

Great stuff *@Smoke_A_Llama *and* @Moey_Ismail *for your respective medals.
Now to start working on the next one.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (8/1/18)

Congratulations @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/1/18)

Awh shucks, thanks @Silver @Willyza And @KZOR

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (8/1/18)

Congrats @Smoke_A_Llama!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/1/18)

Way to go @Smoke_A_Llama!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (8/1/18)

Congratulations @Smoke_A_Llama well done.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/1/18)

Thank you @SAVaper @Carnival @Andre And @Friep

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## 87hunter (8/1/18)

Well done @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## HPBotha (8/1/18)

Congrats on all the medals mense!!!! 

I want some REAL medals at the next Ecigssa Vape Con @Rob Fisher and @Silver !!!! 




​...maybe with integrated atty stand??? mmmm new product idea for 2018!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## vicTor (8/1/18)

congrats @Smoke_A_Llama

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/1/18)

Well done @Smoke_A_Llama 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/18)

Congratulations @Smoke_A_Llama . Your next medal could be.................................

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Amir (8/1/18)

Congrats @Smoke_A_Llama


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/1/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations @Smoke_A_Llama . Your next medal could be.................................
> View attachment 118395


Oh yes !!!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/1/18)

@Smoke_A_Llama . I'm sure you know where this comes from !
Man: _(but in Spanish with subtitles in English)_ The llama is a quadruped which lives in big rivers like the Amazon. It has two ears, a heart, a forehead, and a beak for eating honey. But it is provided with fins for swimming.

Guitarist & Dancer: Llamas are larger than frogs.

Man: Llamas are dangerous, so if you see one where people are swimming, you shout...

Guitarist & Dancer: Look out, there are llamas!
"

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Paul33 (8/1/18)

Congrats @Smoke_A_Llama 

Well deserved dude!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/1/18)

Would that be Monty python???


Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> @Smoke_A_Llama . I'm sure you know where this comes from !
> Man: _(but in Spanish with subtitles in English)_ The llama is a quadruped which lives in big rivers like the Amazon. It has two ears, a heart, a forehead, and a beak for eating honey. But it is provided with fins for swimming.
> 
> Guitarist & Dancer: Llamas are larger than frogs.
> ...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (15/1/18)

Congratulations @Carnival, you have been awarded with a dedicated member award for your enthusiastic forum participation.



Well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/1/18)

Congrats @Carnival

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/1/18)

Nice 1 @Carnival

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/18)

Woohoo @Carnival !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/1/18)

awesome @Carnival !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (15/1/18)

Thank you very much guys, I've really been enjoying my time here on the forum.  And thank you for all the help and guidance too, I'm learning a lot!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (15/1/18)

Nice one @Paul33 , congratulations.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/1/18)

Congrats @Moey_Ismail ,@Smoke_A_Llama and @Carnival ,

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Hooked (15/1/18)

Well done to all you medalites!! @Moey_Ismail ,@Smoke_A_Llama and @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Paul33 (15/1/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Nice one @Paul33 , congratulations.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (15/1/18)

Awesome stuff @Carnival !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/1/18)

Way to go @Carnival!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/1/18)

Congratulations mam @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/1/18)

Way to go @Carnival 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (15/1/18)

Congrats @Carnival 
.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/1/18)

Belated congrats on the medal @Carnival 
Thanks for your enthusiasm, dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/1/18)

Well done @Carnival

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (20/1/18)

Congratulations @Carnival well done

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

*Ladies and gentlemen!!!
*
It is with great pleasure that I get to kick-start someone's Monday morning by announcing their latest achievement, the Dedicated Member Medal!

It goes to the one, the only...





@Spyro !!!!!!

Thanks for all your contributions, it truly feels like you're part of the furniture buddy!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/1/18)

Nice one @Spyro !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/1/18)

Well done @Spyro 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (22/1/18)

Way to go @Spyro!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (22/1/18)

congrats @Spyro !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KZOR (22/1/18)

@Carnival and @Spyro 
Great to have contributors like you as part of the forum. Hope you planning a long stay. 
Well done.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dubz (22/1/18)

Congrats @Spyro .

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (22/1/18)

Well done @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (22/1/18)

Woohoo! Congrats @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (22/1/18)

Congratulations @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 87hunter (22/1/18)

Nice one bud. What a champ to deal with via classifieds

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/1/18)

Congratulations @Spyro well done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

Thanks @Stosta  and everyone for the kind messages! Really great community here. You're all very friendly folks and I look forward to a great 2018 with all of you! 

PS I'm not quite as ugly as @Stosta has portrayed in his original post  and congrats to @Carnival too!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/1/18)

Spyro said:


> Thanks @Stosta  and everyone for the kind messages! Really great community here. You're all very friendly folks and I look forward to a great 2018 with all of you!
> 
> PS I'm not quite as ugly as @Stosta has portrayed in his original post  and congrats to @Carnival too!


Nah!!!

You're still beautiful to us @Spyro !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (22/1/18)

Oh stop it you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (22/1/18)

Well done @Spyro 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (22/1/18)

Well done @Spyro even though I’ve been so busy, I read a lot of your posts, awesome input

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/1/18)

Congratulations @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (22/1/18)

@Spyro Congratulations & Celebrations!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/1/18)

Congrats on the medal @Spyro 
Thanks for all the contributions!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/1/18)

Like any specialist forum, ECIGSSA has many 'lurkers' that use the the forum only for research - a quick check on hardware popularity or ratings, or a specific recipe, or just for a good read otherwise.
Dedicated members are those that help create content, that interact with members and vendors, and leave a visible mark of their personality, impressions or opinions over a period of time. This community appreciates and celebrates these steady contributors, and rightfully so.

Please join me in congratulating @Shatter as the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal !

Thanks for the dedication and contributions, @Shatter

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Spyro (25/1/18)

Wubalubadubdub! @Shatter!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (25/1/18)

Congrats @Shatter !!!!

Well deserved buddy, thanks for everything so far, and TIA for everything to come!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (25/1/18)

CONGRATS @Shatter

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (25/1/18)

Was only a matter of time, good job @Shatter

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## DrDodge (25/1/18)

Stosta said:


> *Ladies and gentlemen!!!
> *
> It is with great pleasure that I get to kick-start someone's Monday morning by announcing their latest achievement, the Dedicated Member Medal!
> 
> ...


Congratz Bro! @Spyro

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 2


----------



## Amir (25/1/18)

Congrats @Shatter

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (25/1/18)

Congrats @Shatter !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (25/1/18)

Way to go @Shatter!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (25/1/18)

Congrats @Shatter

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/1/18)

Congrats @Shatter 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/1/18)

nice one !!

@Shatter

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Shatter (25/1/18)

Thank you all! This forum is awesome and i'm glad to be part of it

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Friep (25/1/18)

Congratulations @Shatter well done

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/1/18)

Well done @Shatter

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (25/1/18)

Congrats @Shatter

Sent using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/1/18)

Congrats on the medal @Shatter 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/1/18)

nICE 1 @Shatter

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/1/18)

A big congrats to @shaun2707 on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

Thank you @shaun2707 for your contributions and dedication
Members like you help to make ECIGSSA great!

Please join me in congratulating @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (29/1/18)

nice one @shaun2707 !!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (29/1/18)

Nice 1 @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Amir (29/1/18)

Congrats @shaun2707


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/18)

Congrats @shaun2707 , gives me great pleasure to see this.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/1/18)

Congrats man @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/1/18)

Way to go @shaun2707 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/1/18)

Congrats @shaun2707 .
Way to go !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (29/1/18)

Way to go @shaun2707!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stosta (29/1/18)

Awesome stuff @shaun2707 !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (29/1/18)

Well done @Paul33 and @Moey_Ismail !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/1/18)

Well done! @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (29/1/18)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to @shaun2707 on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> Thank you @shaun2707 for your contributions and dedication
> Members like you help to make ECIGSSA great!
> ...





vicTor said:


> nice one @shaun2707 !!





Willyza said:


> Nice 1 @shaun2707





Amir said:


> Congrats @shaun2707
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Room Fogger said:


> Congrats @shaun2707 , gives me great pleasure to see this.





Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Congrats man @shaun2707





RenaldoRheeder said:


> Way to go @shaun2707
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone





Kuhlkatz said:


> Congrats @shaun2707 .
> Way to go !





Andre said:


> Way to go @shaun2707!





Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff @shaun2707 !!!





Hooked said:


> Well done! @shaun2707




Thanks a lot guys! Awesome community with much advice and help which in turn, continues to make my vaping journey a great one!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Friep (29/1/18)

Congratulations @shaun2707 well done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Paul33 (29/1/18)

Nice one dude @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/18)

Congratulations to @Shatter and @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (31/1/18)

Cool beans !!!!
@shaun2707 ...... gratz m8. Lekka in die Durbanville in.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (31/1/18)

Congrats @shaun2707

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Shatter (31/1/18)

Congrats @shaun2707

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Jengz (31/1/18)

Great one @shaun2707 ! Keep the influence coming!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## shaun2707 (31/1/18)

KZOR said:


> Cool beans !!!!
> @shaun2707 ...... gratz m8. Lekka in die Durbanville in.



Dit is lekker ja 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Morning all forumites

It gives me great pleasure to announce the award of the *Moderator Medal* to @Stosta

He is the most recent member of the Admin and Mod team and has made a great impact. not just on the forum but within our team itself. Always trying to help. Always supporting the team to work through issues and encouraging where possible. Stosta is also a great part of our community and events. A true ambassador and allround great person.

@Stosta , you rock big time. Thank you for all you have done for us and the forum

Please join me in congratulating @Stosta on this great occasion.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 11 | Optimistic 1


----------



## KZOR (9/2/18)

Great stuff @Stosta 
Your presence is surely felt. Keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (9/2/18)

Way to go @Stosta! We are far richer for your presence.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (9/2/18)

Congrats @Stosta 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## antonherbst (9/2/18)

Congrats @Stosta 

You are a true gentle man and have helped more than just once.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (9/2/18)

Congratulations @Stosta , well deserved.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (9/2/18)

Mooi man @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (9/2/18)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (9/2/18)

Great stuff @Stosta 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (9/2/18)

Congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

Woohoo! A shiney new shiney! Thanks @Silver !

With my poor content, I know I put the moderate in moderator (should be moderater for best effect but I don't want those spelling police after me), but rest assured I absolutely LOVE this forum. Since I joined in December 2015 I don't think I have been offline for longer than two days. The people on here have become such a big part of my life, that even when not talking vaping, I feel the need to see what all of you are doing, who's eating where, and who's battling with what. Even @Christos isn't too bad.

Now if you want me to be even more effective as a mod @Silver , you need to give me access to the banhammer! Something like this...

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (9/2/18)

@Stosta is really one of the good guys! It's been a real pleasure having you as part of the team!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaun2707 (9/2/18)

Awesome stuff @Stosta, congrats man and keep on keeping on.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Woohoo! A shiney new shiney! Thanks @Silver !
> 
> With my poor content, I know I put the moderate in moderator (should be moderater for best effect but I don't want those spelling police after me), but rest assured I absolutely LOVE this forum. Since I joined in December 2015 I don't think I have been offline for longer than two days. The people on here have become such a big part of my life, that even when not talking vaping, I feel the need to see what all of you are doing, who's eating where, and who's battling with what. Even @Christos isn't too bad.
> 
> ...


Now when are you going to shave @Stosta ?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

Christos said:


> Now when are you going to shave @Stosta ?



I don't know if I will ever shave, but you did call it, after about a month of being covered in puke and getting baby stuck in my beard...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Stosta said:


> I don't know if I will ever shave, but you did call it, after about a month of being covered in puke and getting baby stuck in my beard...
> 
> View attachment 121700


I told you this would happen!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Friep (9/2/18)

Congratulations @Stosta well deserved

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Dont get too distracted @Stosta , we need you to tell us when the Daly deals are up! Focus!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (9/2/18)

Stosta said:


> Woohoo! A shiney new shiney! Thanks @Silver !
> 
> With my poor content, I know I put the moderate in moderator (should be moderater for best effect but I don't want those spelling police after me), but rest assured I absolutely LOVE this forum. Since I joined in December 2015 I don't think I have been offline for longer than two days. The people on here have become such a big part of my life, that even when not talking vaping, I feel the need to see what all of you are doing, who's eating where, and who's battling with what. Even @Christos isn't too bad.
> 
> ...



Haha @Stosta - the other thing I forgot to mention is your sense of humour!

Just watching you and @Christos makes me laugh. The other night I laughed out loud at one of the exchanges between you two and then my wife looked at me and asked why I was laughing. I tried to explain but it's not easy... Only forumites will understand.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> Haha @Stosta - the other thing I forgot to mention is your sense of humour!
> 
> Just watching you and @Christos makes me laugh. The other night I laughed out loud at one of the exchanges between you two and then my wife looked at me and asked why I was laughing. I tried to explain but it's not easy... Only forumites will understand.


And not even all the forumites can understand @Christos most of the time

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## antonherbst (9/2/18)

One thing i will always remeber is the story @Stosta posted on the forum about his beard in his coffee and he couldnt figure out why the woman was staring at his chest. And in his mind had “probably” one of the best thoughts ever - to sqeeuz the coffe back into the cup or to suck the coffee out of the beard.  Stil makes me laugh if i see his avatar today.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Christos (9/2/18)

Stosta said:


> And not even all the forumites can understand @Christos most of the time


Ill let this one slide as we are celebrating your mediocrity in this thread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (9/2/18)

Woohoo!! Well deserved, congrats @Stosta

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (9/2/18)

nice one @Stosta !!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (9/2/18)

@Stosta

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to @shaun2707 on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> Thank you @shaun2707 for your contributions and dedication
> Members like you help to make ECIGSSA great!
> ...


Nice one @shaun2707 
About time

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BioHAZarD (9/2/18)

Silver said:


> Morning all forumites
> 
> It gives me great pleasure to announce the award of the *Moderator Medal* to @Stosta
> 
> ...


Nice one @Stosta 
well deserved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (9/2/18)

*WELL DONE @Stosta !! 
*
Since you're a musician, the forum should get you one of these

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (9/2/18)

@Stosta - A Well Deserved Medal

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (12/2/18)

Congratulations @Timwis, you have been awarded with the Dedicated Member Award, and the international vaper medal.

I really enjoy your product reviews, and find myself looking forward to the next one. Thanks for your contribution.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/2/18)

Congrats @Timwis !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/2/18)

Well done @Timwis 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (12/2/18)

Way to go @Timwis! Your contributions are great.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (12/2/18)

Nice one @Timwis. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Cornelius (12/2/18)

Well done @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/18)

Congratulations @Timwis , well deserved, your contribution to the site is greatly appreciated.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (12/2/18)

CONGRATS @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Adephi (12/2/18)

Alex said:


> Congratulations @Timwis, you have been awarded with the Dedicated Member Award. and the international vaper medal.
> 
> I really enjoy your product reviews, and find myself looking forward to the next one. Thanks for your contribution.



The ending to that vid though. Poor dude.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (12/2/18)

congratulations @Timwis 

good job on the reviews, keep em coming !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (12/2/18)

Congrats on the medals @Timwis 
Definitely deserved

And thanks for all the efforts you put into the reviews and sharing them with us.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Timwis (12/2/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (12/2/18)

Congrats @Timwis!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (12/2/18)

Congrats @Timwis !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (12/2/18)

Congratulations @Timwis

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (12/2/18)

Awesome Awesome Awesome and Awesome Again @Timwis - Congratulations

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/18)

Well done @Timwis 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (16/2/18)

It gives me great pleasure to award another Dedicated Member medal! The lifeblood of the forum are the dedicated members!

And today's recipient is @Resistance!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/2/18)

Well done @Resistance 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## GregF (16/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Carnival (16/2/18)

CONGRATS @Resistance!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (16/2/18)

Congrats on the medal @Resistance 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (16/2/18)

Congratulations @Resistance , great buddy!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Braki (16/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (16/2/18)

Way to go @Resistance!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Wow for for me...(blushing)
Thanks everybody 
Its a blessing to be part of a forum that's been built with golden pathways by honourable members 

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Dietz (16/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

well done @Stosta and @shaun2707 !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (16/2/18)

well done @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (16/2/18)

Well done @Resistance 

Resistance is not futile anymore

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/2/18)

Lekker lekker @Resistance !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (16/2/18)

Well done @Resistance

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## Willyza (16/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/18)

Well done @Resistance 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (16/2/18)

Congratulations @Resistance

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (16/2/18)

nice one !!!

@Resistance

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Max (16/2/18)

Wohooooooo @Resistance - Well Done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

Thanks again guys and gals

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (16/2/18)

vicTor said:


> congratulations @Timwis
> 
> good job on the reviews, keep em coming !


Congrats @Timwis I only saw now.Better late than never

Resistance is futile

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Stosta (22/2/18)

“A hero can be anyone, even a man doing something as simple as reassuring putting a coat on a young boy’s shoulders.” 

It gives me great pleasure to announce another dedicated member medal on a glorious Thursday! I hope this gets the weekend off to a good start for this member.

With a passion for cloud-blowing, and an epic amount of enthusiasm, this member has come to be a big part of the ECIGSSA family. Added to this he has recently managed to hit the 30-day milestone with completely kicking the cigs!

Please join me in congratulating...




Way to go @BATMAN ! Thanks for all your contributions guy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (22/2/18)

Awesome!! CONGRATS to you!! @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

WOW...

Thank you so much for that @Stosta !
Youve just made my day!!This is so cool!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (22/2/18)

nice one !

@BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (22/2/18)

Congratulations @BATMAN , that's the way to go

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/2/18)

Congrats Bruc...... @BATMAN !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Thank you @Carnival @vicTor @Room Fogger @Stosta @Smoke_A_Llama !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/2/18)

Well done @BATMAN 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Braki (22/2/18)

Congrats @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

thank you @Braki @RenaldoRheeder !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (22/2/18)

Way to go @BATMAN!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance on a medal well-deserved!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Jengz (22/2/18)

Well up @Resistance and the big cloud man @BATMAN ... great reading your guys posts

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Thank you @Andre and @Jengz ,you champs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## shaun2707 (22/2/18)

Congrats @BATMAN.... way to go brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Thank you @shaun2707 ,much appreciated bro

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/2/18)

Congrats @BATMAN 

.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/18)

Well done on the medal @BATMAN 
Very well deserved
Thank you for all your contributions and dedication
I enjoy reading your posts and love your enthusiasm!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Silver said:


> Well done on the medal @BATMAN
> Very well deserved
> Thank you for all your contributions and dedication
> I enjoy reading your posts and love your enthusiasm!


Thank you @Silver -My very first mate when i joined this forum.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (22/2/18)

well done @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

Thank you @Amir

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (22/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance and @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (22/2/18)

thank you @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (22/2/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Congrats @Resistance and @BATMAN


thank you @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Raindance (22/2/18)

Resistance said:


> Thanks again guys and gals
> 
> Resistance is futile


Your assimilation is now complete!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/18)

Congrats @Resistance

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/18)

Awesome @BATMAN

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (23/2/18)

I have the pleasure of awarding @Cornelius with the title of *Dedicated Member*









* Dedicated Member *
This medal is awarded to a dedicated member that has grown into the forum and consistently been a part of the community.
Time to pop the corks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Dietz (23/2/18)

Well done and Congratulations @Cornelius !!!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (23/2/18)

Way to go @Cornelius!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (23/2/18)

congrats !! @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/2/18)

Well done @Cornelius 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Shatter (23/2/18)

Congrats!! @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/2/18)

Congratulations @Cornelius , well deserved.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (23/2/18)

Well done @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Cornelius (23/2/18)

Thank you kindly !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (23/2/18)

Cornelius said:


> Thank you kindly !


Congratulations and celebrations @Cornelius !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Carnival (23/2/18)

Well done!! @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Friep (23/2/18)

Congratulations @Cornelius well done.

Congratulations @BATMAN can't believe I missed this one. Well done big man with a big heart.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (23/2/18)

Nice 1 @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/2/18)

Thank you @Friep my good friend.

We are going places,slowly but surely!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (23/2/18)

Congrats on the medal @Cornelius !

Thanks for your dedication and contributions !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (23/2/18)

Congratulations @Cornelius !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/2/18)

Congrats @Cornelius 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## BATMAN (23/2/18)

congrats @Cornelius !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Max (23/2/18)

Awesome @Timwis @BATMAN @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## BATMAN (23/2/18)

Thank you @Max

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (25/2/18)

Congrsts @BATMAN and @Cornelius

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/18)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## BATMAN (26/2/18)

Thank you @Resistance and @SAVaper

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Braki (26/2/18)

Congratulations @Cornelius! 

Sent from my Samsung using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/18)

Congrats @Cornelius

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Rob Fisher (8/3/18)

And another valuable member joins the Dedicated Member Medal Team! Always awesome to award this medal because it'e the lifeblood of the forum!

Congratulations to @vicTor! Thanks for all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## GregF (8/3/18)

congrats @vicTor

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

Congrats on the medal @vicTor !
Thanks for all your dedication

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/3/18)

Been a long time coming, congrats @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (8/3/18)

congrats @vicTor !!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (8/3/18)

congrats @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (8/3/18)

Way to go @vicTor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (8/3/18)

Sweet ...... gz @vicTor.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/3/18)

Congrats @vicTor 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (8/3/18)

Congrats @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/3/18)

I'd love to know what Victor thinks when he logs on again and sees so many alerts
Haha

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Room Fogger (8/3/18)

Congratulations @vicTor , well deserved meneer!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (8/3/18)

Congratulations @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/3/18)

Well done @vicTor

.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (8/3/18)

Silver said:


> I'd love to know what Victor thinks when he logs on again and sees so many alerts
> Haha



HOLY SMOKE !!

...lol, thank you so much, this forum has become my second home, great people here !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (8/3/18)

thank you so much all, 

great people here !!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Clouds4Days (8/3/18)

vicTor said:


> HOLY SMOKE !!
> 
> ...lol, thank you so much, this forum has become my second home, great people here !!



Nice one @vicTor .
You Rock bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (8/3/18)

Well done @vicTor, thanks for all your contributions.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (8/3/18)

Nice 1 @vicTor

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/3/18)

Congrats @vicTor !

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (8/3/18)

vicTor said:


> thank you so much all,
> 
> great people here !!


Geluk @vicTor 
Congrats @vicTor

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (9/3/18)

Well done @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (9/3/18)

Hey well done @vicTor!!!! 

Enjoy your new shiny

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (9/3/18)

CONGRATS @vicTor

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (9/3/18)

Congrats sir @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ozeran (9/3/18)

Congrats @vicTor

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (13/3/18)

EVERYBODY STOP WHAT YOU'RE DOING!!!




It gives me great pleasure to kick off today with announcing that we have another member who has joined the ranks of the dedicated! Please join me in congratulating him!

With some great contributions over the past year, and a few mech mods that are the envy of most mech owners in the country, @RayDeny , we are proud to have you here with us. Thank you for sharing with us.

You are awesome guy!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/3/18)

Congrats @RayDeny 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (13/3/18)

congratulations @RayDeny !!!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (13/3/18)

Way to go @RayDeny.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KZOR (13/3/18)

Gratz @vicTor and @RayDeny . 
Always positive contributions from you guys. Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (13/3/18)

Well done @RayDeny 
.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (13/3/18)

Nice one @RayDeny !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dietz (13/3/18)

Congratulations @RayDeny Well done!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (13/3/18)

Congrats @RayDeny !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (13/3/18)

Way to go @RayDeny.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Braki (13/3/18)

Congrats @RayDeny !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (13/3/18)

Congratulations @RayDeny ,

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RayDeny (13/3/18)

Woo hoo, thanks all. I will wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Willyza (13/3/18)

Nice 1 @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (13/3/18)

Congrats on the medal @RayDeny 
Well deserved and thanks for all your great contributions here !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Friep (13/3/18)

Congratulations @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (13/3/18)

Congratulations @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (13/3/18)

Awesome stuff @RayDeny

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (14/3/18)

Congratulations @RayDeny,well done

Sent from my VF-696 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/3/18)

Congratulations @RayDeny . And belated congrats to @vicTor .


Oh Good. You already got one.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/3/18)

ECIGSSA certainly has got it's fair share of regular visitors and contributors. As an acknowledgement for the time spent with all of us, and just as a small token of gratitude, regular contributors are awarded with the Dedicated Member medal.



@Adephi, thanks for your dedication and the regular posts.


From our experience, most members that actively participate here, are also the ones that nurture the friendly, supporting spirit of this 'family' of vapers.
Thanks for being a top-notch ambassador in that respect too.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (16/3/18)

Congrats @Adephi


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/3/18)

Well done @Adephi



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (16/3/18)

yay, nice one @Adephi !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (16/3/18)

Congrats @Adephi

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Adephi (16/3/18)

Thank you guys. Its a nice surprise to start the weekend off.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Andre (16/3/18)

Way to go @Adephi

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (16/3/18)

Congrats on the medal @Adephi 
Well deserved 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (16/3/18)

Finally @Adephi !!!!

Well done!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (16/3/18)

Nice one @Adephi , congratulations is definately in order.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (16/3/18)

Congrats on the medal @Adephi
Well deserved
.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (16/3/18)

Congratulations @Adephi well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (16/3/18)

Congrats @Adephi !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/3/18)

Congrats @Adephi

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/3/18)

Congratulations @Adephi

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (17/3/18)

Congrats @Adephi

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (17/3/18)

Keep up the good work,Congrats @Adephi

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/3/18)

Bit late to the party here, but congrats nonetheless @Adephi !!!

You rock guy!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (27/3/18)

If your happy and you know it clap your hands! "Clap" "Clap" X2

If your happy and you know it and you really want to show it, if your happy and you know it - then congratulate @Vino1718 on his shiny new Dedicated Member Medal . 

Well done buddy

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (27/3/18)

Congratulations @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (27/3/18)

Woohoo! Way to go @Vino1718 !!!

    

Your dedication to try and solve the XXX / Red Pill mysteries has not gone unnoticed!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/3/18)

Way to go mate, @Vino1718!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/3/18)

Congratulations, Way to go @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/3/18)

Congratulations @Vino1718

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/3/18)

congratulations @Vino1718 !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/3/18)

Congrats on the medal @Vino1718 !
Thanks for your dedication here

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (27/3/18)

Well done and congrats @Vino1718 

Enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/3/18)

Congrats @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/3/18)

Happy happy and what not. Well deserved

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/3/18)

Well sin @Vino1718 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/3/18)

Congrats @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vino1718 (27/3/18)

shaunnadan said:


> If your happy and you know it clap your hands! "Clap" "Clap" X2
> 
> If your happy and you know it and you really want to show it, if your happy and you know it - then congratulate @Vino1718 on his shiny new Dedicated Member Medal .
> 
> Well done buddy



Thank you very much @shaunnadan. Was very surprised when I saw all the notifications. Thanks guys.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 4


----------



## Lightweightvapeape (27/3/18)

Congrats @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (27/3/18)

Congrats @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (27/3/18)

Well done @Vino1718 !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Melis (27/3/18)

Congratz @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (28/3/18)

Congratulations @Vino1718

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (28/3/18)

@Vino1718

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (29/3/18)

His spelling might not be great, but in his defense he has warned us!

Apart from that this guy has fast become part of the furniture on ECIGSSA. His enthusiasm is undeniable, and always helpful including organising a couple of group buys, this guy is a true (mostly) gentleman!

Our latest Dedicated Member ladies and germs...

...


...


...





Not this little one, but a MOERSE one! 

@Moerse Rooikat !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/3/18)

Well done @Moerse Rooikat 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dietz (29/3/18)

Well Done @Moerse Rooikat !!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (29/3/18)

Way to go @Moerse Rooikat!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Cornelius (29/3/18)

Way to go ramkat!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (29/3/18)

lekker lekker @Moerse Rooikat !!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Moerse Rooikat (29/3/18)

wow thank you so much
edit 
forgot to say now i feel part of something, and all this just to get me and The wife of smokes

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8 | Can relate 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/3/18)

Well done @Moerse Rooikat

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Clouds4Days (29/3/18)

Nice one @Moerse Rooikat , congratualtions brother.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (29/3/18)

Geluk and congratulations @Moerse Rooikat , way to go meneer.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (29/3/18)

Congrats @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Braki (29/3/18)

Baie geluk!!! @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (29/3/18)

Congrats @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (29/3/18)

@Moerse Rooikat you lekker ding

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/3/18)

Well done @Moerse Rooikat .


@Moerse Rooikat "s reaction when he heard he was being awarded a medal.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Hooked (30/3/18)

Congrats @Moerse Rooikat !

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Vino1718 (30/3/18)

Congrats @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (3/4/18)

It gives us great pleasure to honour @Jos with a Dedicated Member Medal. 
Congrats man, and thank you for your valued input.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Stosta (3/4/18)

Way to go @Jos !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (3/4/18)

congrats @Jos !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (3/4/18)

Congrats @Moerse Rooikat

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (3/4/18)

congrats @Jos

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (3/4/18)

Congratulations @Jos , way to go man.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/4/18)

Well done @Jos 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (3/4/18)

Nice 1 @Jos

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/4/18)

Congrats @Jos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ozeran (3/4/18)

Congrats @Jos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/18)

Congratulations @Jos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## 87hunter (3/4/18)

Congrats @Jos 
Bought my first mod from him

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (3/4/18)

Well done @Jos!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SAVaper (4/4/18)

Congratulations to 
@Moerse Rooikat and @Jos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Jos (4/4/18)

Haha thanks guys - if there was a lurker medal i think i may have gotten one earlier

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Andre (4/4/18)

Jos said:


> Haha thanks guys - if there was a lurker medal i think i may gotten one earlier


Slowly does it @Jos!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (6/4/18)

It gives me great pleasure in awarding another Dedicated Member Medal... this member has been with us a long time and the medal is well deserved! Congratulations to @Tai!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Dietz (6/4/18)

Congratulations @Tai !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (6/4/18)

nice nice @Tai !!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/4/18)

Way to go @Tai ! You're definitely part of the furniture here!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (6/4/18)

Congratulations @Tai , well deserved !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (6/4/18)

Congratulations @Tai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (6/4/18)

Congrats @Tai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/4/18)

Well done @Tai 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Andre (6/4/18)

Way to go @Tai!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (6/4/18)

Congrats, @Tai!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Friep (6/4/18)

Better late than never. Congratulations @Jos @Moerse Rooikat @Tai well done

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Tai (7/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure in awarding another Dedicated Member Medal... this member has been with us a long time and the medal is well deserved! Congratulations to @Tai!
> View attachment 128157


Thank you guys. Much appreciated. Hope everybody has a great weekend. Cheers.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/4/18)

Congratulations @Tai .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (7/4/18)

Nice One @Tai

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (7/4/18)

Congratulations and well done

@Jos 
@Tai 

.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (7/4/18)

Sorry for being late but here goes...Congratulations @Jos @Moerse Rooikat @Tai well done and hope there's many more to come

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/4/18)

It's always a pleasure awarding the Dedicated Member medal, as it celebrates the members that are active and contributes to the forum in various forms and fashion.
Today's recipient is none other than @Faiyaz Cheulkar.

Thanks for all your dedication, contributions and the time spent with ECIGSSA !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/4/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It's always a pleasure awarding the Dedicated Member medal, as it celebrates the members that are active and contributes to the forum in various forms and fashion.
> Today's recipient is none other than @Faiyaz Cheulkar.
> 
> Thanks for all your dedication, contributions and the time spent with ECIGSSA !



Well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (11/4/18)

Awesome stuff!

Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar ! Now you have a medal but still no profile picture!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (11/4/18)

nice one @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

congrats, now get an avatar ! ....lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (11/4/18)

Well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It's always a pleasure awarding the Dedicated Member medal, as it celebrates the members that are active and contributes to the forum in various forms and fashion.
> Today's recipient is none other than @Faiyaz Cheulkar.
> 
> Thanks for all your dedication, contributions and the time spent with ECIGSSA !


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thank you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Stosta said:


> Awesome stuff!
> 
> Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar ! Now you have a medal but still no profile picture!


Thank you soo much. Will definitely update it now !

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Thanks @vicTor @Amir

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (11/4/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Alex said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar


Thanks @Alex

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/4/18)

@Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Friep (11/4/18)

Congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (11/4/18)

Well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar
Enjoy the bling

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RainstormZA (11/4/18)

Congrats Faiyaz!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 128664
> 
> 
> Well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> ...


Thanks @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Hooked said:


> @Faiyaz Cheulkar
> 
> View attachment 128626


Thanks @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Congrats Faiyaz!


Thanks @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (11/4/18)

Nice 1 @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (11/4/18)

Great news and congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Willyza said:


> Nice 1 @Faiyaz Cheulkar


thank you @Willyza

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (11/4/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Great news and congratulations @Faiyaz Cheulkar


thank you soo much @Room Fogger

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Belated congrats to recent Dedicated Medal recipients

@Moerse Rooikat , @Jos, @Tai and @Faiyaz Cheulkar 

Thank you for all your dedication and contributions - you folk help to make this a great place

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/4/18)

Well done @Faiyaz Cheulkar .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/4/18)

Thanks @Silver and @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (15/4/18)

Please join us in congratulating @smilelykumeenit for receiving the following medal

*Medals *







Awarded: A moment ago
* Coil Master *
This is awarded to the member that knows how to build expert coils. This is the go to guy for coil building advice and help.
Well done bro, you're a very talented guy when it comes to shaping the wire

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 4 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Congrats @smilelykumeenit !

Your coil skills are extraordinary. Very well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/4/18)

Congrats @smilelykumeenit! Your Stainless Steel Framed Staple Aliens are looking after me on the DNA250C and the vape is glorious! Medal long time coming and very well deserved!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (15/4/18)

Yay! Well up @smilelykumeenit u legend you! Congrats

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (15/4/18)

Congrats @smiletkumeenit. Very well deserved gong

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/4/18)

Congrats @smilelykumeenit .. u deserve it. I will be waiting for ur instructions on how to make the coil. 
Quick question for the [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] if I am able to make that same coil will I get that medal ? Or do I have to create something unique ??

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/4/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Congrats @smilelykumeenit .. u deserve it. I will be waiting for ur instructions on how to make the coil.
> Quick question for the g0g if I am able to make that same coil will I get that medal ? Or do I have to create something unique ??



Hi @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
The whole Admin and Mod team consider the medals
There are no hard rules for this, its more about skills that have been demonstrated over time combined with willingness of the member to participate in the spirit of the forum.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (15/4/18)

Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @smilelykumeenit


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Room Fogger (15/4/18)

Congratulations @smilelykumeenit , wow the coils are impressive, so a well deserved medal.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/4/18)

Very well deserved @smilelykumeenit ... Now don't go jacking prices up on us

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (15/4/18)

Resistance said:


> Congrats @Faiyaz Cheulkar and @smilelykumeenit
> 
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk


Lol, it's only @smilelykumeenit that won the medal not me. But thank you !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (15/4/18)

Way to go @smilelykumeenit.
4 Hours for 20cm, you should get two medals

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## smilelykumeenit (15/4/18)

thanks everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza (15/4/18)

Congrats @smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerritVisagie (15/4/18)

Congrats @smilelykumeenit, we'll deserved my friend!
PS- time to take those braids out of your petri now and pop them in my box!
So chuffed for you 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/4/18)

Well done @ smilelykumeenit. I'm going to have to now try your coils when next I get to SA. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (15/4/18)

yay ! @smilelykumeenit 

well deserved bro

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/4/18)

Well done @smilelykumeenit. Well deserved. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (19/4/18)

Please join me in congratulating @RainstormZA for achieving the Dedicated Member Medal!






Well Done and Well Deserved!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/4/18)

zadiac said:


> Please join me in congratulating @RainstormZA for achieving the Dedicated Member Medal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well done @RainstormZA 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/4/18)

Well done @RainstormZA !

Thanks for sharing with us!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/4/18)

Congratulations @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (19/4/18)

Well done @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Oh boy, I wasn't expecting that.

Thank you all so much!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza (19/4/18)

@RainstormZA@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (19/4/18)

congrats @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/4/18)

nice one ! 

@RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (19/4/18)

Well done and Congrats @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (19/4/18)

Dietz said:


> Well done and Congrats @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/4/18)

Congratulations @RainstormZA , winner!!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/4/18)

Congratulations @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/4/18)

Brilliant, @RainstormZA !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/4/18)

Hooked said:


> Brilliant, @RainstormZA !!
> View attachment 129729



Sorry the previous one didn't work

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jengz (20/4/18)

Well up @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/4/18)

Congrats @RainstormZA 




Bring it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Braki (20/4/18)

Congrats @RainstormZA !! Well done

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/4/18)

Congratulations to 
@Tai 
@Faiyaz Cheulkar 
@RainstormZA 
And a special well done to
@smilelykumeenit

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 3


----------



## Rob Fisher (24/4/18)

It gives me great pleasure to award another Dedicated Member Medal! A longstanding member who deserves it! And congratulations to @sideshowruki!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (24/4/18)

Congratulations @sideshowruki. Geluk man

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (24/4/18)

nice one @sideshowruki !!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (24/4/18)

Way to go @sideshowruki!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/4/18)

Congrats @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (24/4/18)

Congrats @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (24/4/18)

Well Done @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/4/18)

Congratulations @sideshowruki 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Alex (24/4/18)

Well done @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (24/4/18)

Happy happy, Congrats @sideshowruki !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (24/4/18)

Congrats @sideshowruki


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/4/18)

Congratulations @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (24/4/18)

Congrats
@smilelykumeenit 
@RainstormZA 
@sideshowruki 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Room Fogger (24/4/18)

Congratulations @sideshowruki , make some clouds!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (24/4/18)

Way to go @sideshowruki !!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## sideshowruki (24/4/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure to award another Dedicated Member Medal! A longstanding member who deserves it! And congratulations to @sideshowruki!
> View attachment 130087


Woah!

Awesome, thanks so much

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/4/18)

@sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/18)

Congrats to @sideshowruki and @RainstormZA on the medals
Well deserved and thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/5/18)

Congratulations @sideshowruki

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (2/5/18)

They say that still waters run deep... I don't know who "they" are but they do raise a good point!

He's been a member for a long time, and I've had the pleasure of meeting both him and his son, and the above saying is so apt that it has to be one of the best chosen handles!

@Stillwaters , you join the ranks of the dedicated! Thank you for sharing with us. You sir, are an amazing member!

Please join me in congratulating him, and hopefully spamming him with love before he logs on next!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (2/5/18)

Congrats on the medal @Stillwaters 
Well deserved and thank you for all your dedication here!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (2/5/18)

Congratulations @Stillwaters!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (2/5/18)

Way to go @Stillwaters!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/5/18)

Congrats @Stillwaters 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (2/5/18)

Congratulations @Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/5/18)

Congratulations @Stillwaters , cast a cloud in celebration

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (2/5/18)

Congratulations well done:
@RainstormZA 
@sideshowruki 
@Stillwaters 

Well deserved guys.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Friep (2/5/18)

Congratulations @smilelykumeenit well done an epic skills. 

Thank you for all the inspiration. 

One can only aspire to those skills. 

Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/5/18)

Woo hoo @Stillwaters ! Welcome to the club!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (2/5/18)

@Stillwaters Big congratulations... Well done

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (2/5/18)

@Stosta, @Silver and all the other [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP], thank you for the honour and the medal.
To all other well-wishers, thanks too for your good wishes.
I will continue to share all that I have learned on this forum and related personal experience, as I continue to learn even more of this captivating hobby, past-time and way of life

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Alex (2/5/18)

Congratulations @Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/5/18)

nice one @Stillwaters !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (2/5/18)

Congrats on the medal @Stillwaters 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/5/18)

@RainstormZA 
@sideshowruki 
@Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (2/5/18)

Congratulations @Stillwaters

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (5/5/18)

Congratulations @Friep, you earned a new medal 

*Coil Master*
This is awarded to the member that knows how to build expert coils. This is the go to guy for coil building advice and help. 

Well done and keep up the good work.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/5/18)

Well done @Friep 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/5/18)

Congrats, @Friep ! Very well earned.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/5/18)

Congratulations @Friep , great that this one goes to you. Keep them wires turning.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/5/18)

Congratulations @Friep

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (5/5/18)

Alex said:


> Congratulations @Friep, you earned a new medal
> 
> *Coil Master*
> This is awarded to the member that knows how to build expert coils. This is the go to guy for coil building advice and help.
> ...


Wow this is a epic surprise. Thank you from the bottom of my heart. 
I am far from a being a master but I have a passion for building.
I need to give thanks to the guys who started this for me:
@Pindyman for the first set of exotic coils I ever owned.
@KZOR all his tutorials and info on building and anything coil related and then gifting me his deadalus that kick stated thia journey.
@Greyz this guy is a legend always willing to assist sitting up at night setting up builds with me always helping with a encouraging word. 
@Cor always giving encouragement and a kind word when you want to give up a true friend that came from the forum.
@Steyn777 this guy does not sleep and builds way more than me.
@Moey_Ismail always willing to share a tip and trick also a legend.
@smilelykumeenit your coils are amazing if I can get to fraction of your skill that would be awesome. Your braids served as inspiration and your assistance with cores and tricks are great thanks for taking the time and effort.

Lastly the forum as a general the guys here are great always have a kind word when you feel disappointed and giving encouragemen. Always there to assist and encourage wish the world could be more like this place.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/18)

@Friep nice one !!!

my order is ?????

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (5/5/18)

@Friep I am actually a tiny bit ecstatic at the moment, WELL DONE MAN!!! Late nights, stuffed fingers, kilometers worth of wire and I know you'll agree: Worth it!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/5/18)

@Friep WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/18)

Congrats @Friep 

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/5/18)

Congratulations. 

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Paul33 (5/5/18)

@Friep you good thing!

Well done

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/5/18)

Congrats on the medal @Friep 
Thanks for sharing your experiences and photos of your work
Inspiring stuff and lots of hard work !

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (5/5/18)

Congratulations @Friep, inspirational work you are doing there.

Regards

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/5/18)

Way to go @Friep!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (5/5/18)

Geluk Mr Friep
You do good work,keep it up

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Moey_Ismail (6/5/18)

Congrats bud @Friep

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (6/5/18)

Congrats @Friep


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## shaunnadan (8/5/18)

Ladies and gentlemen! Please put your mods up in the air for a celebration!

Someone has just earned themselves a *Dedicated Member Medal* 

Calling @87hunter to the stage 

Wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (8/5/18)

Wooohooo!!!

     

Congrats @87hunter !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (8/5/18)

Congratulations @87hunter

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Dietz (8/5/18)

Congrats @87hunter keep up all the great interviews and the part you have here!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Friep (8/5/18)

Congratulations @87hunter well deserved

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (8/5/18)

Way to go @87hunter!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Room Fogger (8/5/18)

Congratulations @87hunter ,bullseye scored.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (8/5/18)

Congrats @87hunter, good stuff.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## KarlDP (8/5/18)

Congratulations to @Friep and @87hunter. Keep doing what ya doing..LOL .

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (8/5/18)

Congratulations @87hunter

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (8/5/18)

Congrats @87hunter

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/5/18)

Way to go @87hunter 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (8/5/18)

nice one @87hunter !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (8/5/18)

Congrats @87hunter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (8/5/18)

Nice 1 @87hunter

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (8/5/18)

Congrats @87hunter,well done to you

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (9/5/18)

Congrats @87hunter !
.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (9/5/18)

A big congrats to @Stillwaters , @Friep and @87hunter .
Well done

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## 87hunter (9/5/18)

shaunnadan said:


> Ladies and gentlemen! Please put your mods up in the air for a celebration!
> 
> Someone has just earned themselves a *Dedicated Member Medal*
> 
> ...


Wow, thank you very much and thanks for all the kind words, pretty stoked with this!
Have a lekker day guys

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (9/5/18)

Congrats to you all.

Sent from my SM-A520F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Carnival (9/5/18)

CONGRATS!!! @87hunter

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (9/5/18)

Carnival said:


> CONGRATS!!! @87hunter



@Carnival Hey! Haven't seen you on the forum for a loooooong time!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Carnival (9/5/18)

Hooked said:


> @Carnival Hey! Haven't seen you on the forum for a loooooong time!



Sending a giant hug your way @Hooked  Yes, it's been too long!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/18)

Congratulations @Friep . Well deserved.
View attachment 131508



Truly a golden coil builder.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (9/5/18)

Well done @87hunter .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/5/18)

It's always great to see forum members interacting and staying active over a period of time. It means they deserve a little thank you for keeping us all entertained, and for sticking with the vape fam.
Please join me in congratulating our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal:



@Faheem777 , thanks for the dedication and the contributions ! 
Keep it up

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (10/5/18)

Good Stuff @Faheem777 Welcome to the Puffside

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (10/5/18)

WELL DONE @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (10/5/18)

Congratulations @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (10/5/18)

Way to go @Faheem777 !!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (10/5/18)

Nice one @Faheem777 !!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/5/18)

Congrats @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (10/5/18)

Congratulations @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (10/5/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> It's always great to see forum members interacting and staying active over a period of time. It means they deserve a little thank you for keeping us all entertained, and for sticking with the vape fam.
> Please join me in congratulating our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal:
> View attachment 131604
> 
> ...



Wow, What a surprise when I logged on now Thank you very much for the medal! It is a pleasure to be on this forum and I try my best to contribute to help others, as many have done so for me since joining.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (10/5/18)

Congratulations @Faheem777 , way to go man.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/5/18)

Way to go @Faheem777!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (10/5/18)

Congrats @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/5/18)

Well done @Faheem777 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/5/18)

nice one @Faheem777 !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/5/18)

Congrats


Faheem777 said:


> Wow, What a surprise when I logged on now Thank you very much for the medal! It is a pleasure to be on this forum and I try my best to contribute to help others, as many have done so for me since joining.



Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (10/5/18)

Congrats  @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/5/18)

Well done @Faheem777 !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (10/5/18)

Oooohh another joins the club. Well done @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/5/18)

Congrats @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (15/5/18)

By pure luck we happened to award another member with lucky sevens in his handle!




It's always a pleasure watching someone grow here on the forum, and this gentleman is no exception.

@Steyn777 

To my fellow bearded-brother, congratulations on your new Dedicated Member Medal! Wear it with pride!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/5/18)

Way to go @Steyn777 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (15/5/18)

Congratulations @Steyn777 well done

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (15/5/18)

Congrats @Steyn777 
Thanks for all your contributions and spirit!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/5/18)

Congratulations @Steyn777 , keep those posts coming!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/5/18)

lekker @Steyn777 

lekker !!!!

nice one

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (15/5/18)

@Steyn777

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (15/5/18)

Congratulations @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (15/5/18)

Well done @Steyn777 and Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (15/5/18)

Well done @Faheem777 and @Steyn777 
.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/5/18)

nice 1 @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faheem777 (15/5/18)

Congrats @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (15/5/18)

Congrats on the new medal @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (15/5/18)

And well done @Faheem777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (15/5/18)

Yay @Steyn777 well done

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (15/5/18)

Way to go @Steyn777!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (15/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/5/18)

Congratulations @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (15/5/18)

Congratulations @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (16/5/18)

Stosta said:


> By pure luck we happened to award another member with lucky sevens in his handle!
> 
> View attachment 131992
> 
> ...


I honestly only saw this now, and I've been on and of the forum quite a few times today. I am sort of at a lost for words, and that doesn't happen often. Thank you to all for this, it's been an absolute pleasure being part of this group and now even more so. 

STOKED!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 8


----------



## Hooked (17/5/18)

To a most deserving recipient @Steyn777

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (17/5/18)

It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Andre has been awarded the Flavour Master medal.







* Flavour Master *
This medal is handed out to the member that really loves to mix up the e-liquids to come up with some stunning yummy flavours
Congratulations @Andre, your tobacco brews are legendary.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

Way to go @Andre !

    

I never realised you did DIY!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

excellent @Andre 

well deserved and congrats !!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (17/5/18)

Share some recipies man.

Well done @Andre and thanks for all the time you dedicate to this craft.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (17/5/18)

Alex said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Andre has been awarded the Flavour Master medal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Way to go @Andre , well deserved.!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (17/5/18)

Congratulations @Andre 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (17/5/18)

WoW @Andre 
Well done Dude

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (17/5/18)

Well done and definitely Well deserved @Andre!!






Thanks for all the great Info and expert experience on the Baccos!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (17/5/18)

Great stuff @Andre. I have had the pleasure to sample some of Andre’s creations and I will be collecting the ingredients to mix on my visit to SA soon. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (17/5/18)

NICE ONE!!! Congrats @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (17/5/18)

Congratulations @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (17/5/18)

Congratulations @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/5/18)

Been a long time coming, congratulations @Andre

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/18)

Congratulations @Andre , way to go

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (17/5/18)

Thank you for the medal Ecigssa. Much appreciated. And thank you to all the congratulations on the medal, as much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 13


----------



## Raindance (17/5/18)

Alex said:


> It gives us great pleasure to announce that @Andre has been awarded the Flavour Master medal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


About time I would say, you guys been sleeping on the job or what! Lol.

Cogratulations @Andre, surely some well deserved recognition of all your work on the forum. Well done!

Regards

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (17/5/18)

Raindance said:


> About time I would say, you guys been sleeping on the job or what! Lol.
> 
> Cogratulations @Andre, surely some well deserved recognition of all your work on the forum. Well done!
> 
> Regards



Most good things take time.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/5/18)

Alex said:


> Most good things take time.


Like a good wine or a good juice

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RainstormZA (17/5/18)

Well done @Andre

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (17/5/18)

Alex said:


> Most good things take time.


Even @Andre would approve of the steeping time we gave his medal!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 9


----------



## Faheem777 (17/5/18)

Congrats @Andre!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (17/5/18)

Alex said:


> Most good things take time.



and thank goodness you moved the Dislike button or there may have been some dislikes thrown in here

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (17/5/18)

Congratulations @Andre . Well deserved

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/5/18)

Ah, congrats on the Flavour Master medal @Andre !

So well deserved!

And thank you for all you do for us on the DIY side of things - always trying to help and assist where possible.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (18/5/18)

@Andre You sure deserve this, after that Irish Coffee which you made!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (22/5/18)

Please join me in congratulating @CharlieSierra for earning the Dedicated Member medal!





He has shown strong dedication to the forum and is really active here!

Thank you for your contribution to the forum and enjoy your brand new shiny!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Congrats on the medal @CharlieSierra 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (22/5/18)

Way to go @CharlieSierra !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (22/5/18)

Congrats @CharlieSierra!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (22/5/18)

nice one @CharlieSierra !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/5/18)

Congratulations to 
@Steyn777 
@Andre 
@CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 2


----------



## Cornelius (22/5/18)

Congratulations to
@Steyn777
@Andre - Flavour master of note 
@CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Dietz (22/5/18)

*C*harlie*O*scar*N*ovember*G*olf*R*omeo*A*lfa*T*ango*S*ierra @CharlieSierra, Winner winner Dedicatedmember Dinner!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (22/5/18)

Congratulations @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (22/5/18)

New
Congrats @CharlieSierra!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/5/18)

Congratulations @CharlieSierra well done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (22/5/18)

Congratulations @Andre well deserved and thank you for everything you do and all the assistance when it comes to diy juice.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/5/18)

Thanks alot guys!! Just came out of class chilling on campus & I saw this. Really appreciate it!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (22/5/18)

CharlieSierra said:


> Thanks alot guys!! Just came out of class chilling on campus & I saw this. Really appreciate it!


You mean you don't check the forum while you're in class? 

Where's the dedication man?!!!?!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2 | Funny 9


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/5/18)

Stosta said:


> You mean you don't check the forum while you're in class?
> 
> Where's the dedication man?!!!?!


If I wasn't in accounting & tax I certainly would have

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/5/18)

Congrats @CharlieSierra 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/5/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @CharlieSierra
> Thanks for your contributions and dedication!


Thanks @Silver , I really appreciate it

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (22/5/18)

Congratulations @CharlieSierra , excellently done meneer.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Steyn777 (22/5/18)

Kind of awesome that I met you just a few days ago...well done old chap. @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (22/5/18)

Way to go @CharlieSierra!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CharlieSierra (22/5/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Kind of awesome that I met you just a few days ago...well done old chap. @CharlieSierra


Thanks alot @Steyn777 , and congratulations to you to ! I saw you got your medal aswell. Was nice meeting up with someone so full of spirit for vaping

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (22/5/18)

Congrats @CharlieSierra 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (22/5/18)

Congratulations @CharlieSierra, well done.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (22/5/18)

Congrats!!! @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Zebeebee (22/5/18)

Congratulations to 
@Steyn777 
@Andre 
@CharlieSierra

Hope I'm not too late to the congratulation party. Well done all well deserved!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (22/5/18)

Zebeebee said:


> Congratulations to
> @Steyn777
> @Andre
> @CharlieSierra
> ...



Never too late to send a congrats @Zebeebee !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (23/5/18)

Nice 1 @CharlieSierra

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (23/5/18)

Few medals that I think has not been used for a while and I would like to make a few recommendations
Chatterbox medal for @RainstormZA @Hooked
Loves everybody medal for @Constantbester
Apologies if I missed someone

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Few medals that I think has not been used for a while and I would like to make a few recommendations
> Chatterbox medal for @RainstormZA @Hooked
> Loves everybody medal for @Constantbester
> Apologies if I missed someone



Bwhahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## RainstormZA (23/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> Few medals that I think has not been used for a while and I would like to make a few recommendations
> Chatterbox medal for @RainstormZA @Hooked
> Loves everybody medal for @Constantbester
> Apologies if I missed someone


Dude, I thought you were joking til I read post #1.

Still funny that you picked me and @Hooked

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## RichJB (23/5/18)

I can't believe @Andre didn't have his Flavour Master medal already. But like @Stosta said, that's a good steep! Congrats, @Andre, legendary stuff!

Congrats also to @Steyn777 and @CharlieSierra for your contributions.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Andre (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Dude, I thought you were joking til I read post #1.
> 
> Still funny that you picked me and @Hooked


And please do not stop being chatty. You and @Hooked and others make the forum go round!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Andre said:


> And please do not stop being chatty. You and @Hooked and others make the forum go round!



Hahahahahaha thanks, no way in hell I would let someone stop me from being me...

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/5/18)

It's heart-warming to see such a knowledgable, helpful and active community here on ECIGGSA. 
A hive of members that help, share their journeys, the excitement, the disappointments, their thoughts and opinions - and ask nothing in return.
... except maybe that other members return the favour by doing the exact same thing to keep us all occupied.

Around here, there is a special thank you for the time spent with ECIGSSA - the Dedicated Member medal.

Please congratulate our latest recipient: @ace_d_house_cat 

@ace_d_house_cat , thanks for your dedication and contributions !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (24/5/18)

Congrats! @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Congrats on the medal @ace_d_house_cat !
Thank you for all your contributions

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/5/18)

Way to go @ace_d_house_cat 






Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz (24/5/18)

Congrats @ace_d_house_cat enjoy the Shiny new Shinealot!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (24/5/18)

nice one !!!

@ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (24/5/18)

Congrats on the medal @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Stosta (24/5/18)

Way to go @ace_d_house_cat !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

Congrats @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (24/5/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Dude, I thought you were joking til I read post #1.
> 
> Still funny that you picked me and @Hooked


I actually thought u all deserve these medals and that's why recommended it. There are few medals that are not being used anymore don't know why. May be one of the admins can tell why.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (24/5/18)

Congrats @ace_d_house_cat 

Good point, @Faiyaz Cheulkar.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (24/5/18)

Way to go @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (24/5/18)

Woohoo! Thank you very much [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] . I am honoured!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (24/5/18)

Awesome stuff @ace_d_house_cat!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (24/5/18)

@ace_d_house_cat way to go

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Silver (24/5/18)

Faiyaz Cheulkar said:


> I actually thought u all deserve these medals and that's why recommended it. There are few medals that are not being used anymore don't know why. May be one of the admins can tell why.



Good question @Faiyaz Cheulkar 
We are working on a revision to the medals.
Several are going to be discontinued, several continued and a few new ones added.

We've just been sidetracked a bit with a few other things and projects...

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (24/5/18)

Congrats @ace_d_house_cat 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/5/18)

Congratulations @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Zebeebee (24/5/18)

Congratulations!! Whoohoo @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hooked (25/5/18)

@ace_d_house_cat Congrats!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (25/5/18)



Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 6


----------



## Silver (26/5/18)

ace_d_house_cat said:


>



Classic @ace_d_house_cat !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (26/5/18)

Congratulations @ace_d_house_cat well done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cor (26/5/18)

Alex said:


> @ace_d_house_cat way to go
> View attachment 132893


Now thats one kinky gif @Alex

And COnGratz @ace_d_house_cat

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (28/5/18)

Thanks all! Onto the next!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (5/6/18)

Morning guys!

To kick-start the day it is my pleasure to announce that we have another individual who has earned the *Dedicated Member Medal*!!!

He has been a member for almost four years now, so this is long-overdue! Please join me in congratulating @Stephen on his latest shiney medal!!!

    




Not only this cat, but all of us here! Thanks for your contributions over the year @Stephen !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (5/6/18)

Well Done @Stephen

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/6/18)

Way to go @Stephen


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen well done.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/6/18)

nice one @Stephen !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/6/18)

Way to go @Stephen.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/6/18)

Congrats @Stephen

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (5/6/18)

Well done @Stephen !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/6/18)

well done @Stephen

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/6/18)

Well done @Stephen!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (5/6/18)

Congrats @Stephen

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stephen (5/6/18)

Wow what a surprise, I just logged on and saw this, thanks for the medal and thanks for all the congratulations. I’ll definitely need to up my game and start contributing more to what is a fantastic forum

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## Room Fogger (5/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen , way to go!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/6/18)

Congrats @Stephen!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (7/6/18)

Please join us in congratulating @Nadim_Paruk for receiving the Dedicated member award








Dedicated Member 
This medal is awarded to a dedicated member that has grown into the forum and consistently been a part of the community.
Well done @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/6/18)

Congratulations and well done @Nadim_Paruk .

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (7/6/18)

Way to go @Nadim_Paruk ! Thanks for sharing with us guy!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/6/18)

Way to go @Nadim_Paruk!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/6/18)

Nice 1 @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/6/18)

nice one @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk well done

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/6/18)

Well done @Nadim_Paruk 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Carnival (7/6/18)

CONGRATS!! @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/6/18)

Well done @Nadim_Paruk

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Constantbester (7/6/18)

Congrats @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (7/6/18)

Congrats @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (7/6/18)

Alex said:


> Please join us in congratulating @Nadim_Paruk for receiving the Dedicated member award
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow what a way to start the day!

PS - Thanks to everyone who actually takes the time out to read my 2 cents!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (7/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @Nadim_Paruk ! Thanks for sharing with us guy!


Thanks for constantly keeping me glued to this

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Amir (7/6/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (7/6/18)

Oh look we got a main owe hahahaha welll uuuuuup deeeemooooo @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (8/6/18)

congrats @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (8/6/18)

Well done @Stephen and @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (8/6/18)

congrats @Nadim_Paruk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/18)

Well done @Nadim_Paruk
Better late than never

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/18)

Congratulations @Stephen


Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (12/6/18)

Please join us in congratulating @Rude Rudi on his new shiny Flavour Master Medal! Thanks for sharing all those amazing tips with us! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (12/6/18)

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (12/6/18)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi , you are a big inspiration with the DIY.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Steyn777 (12/6/18)

Sweet. Well done @Rude Rudi and thanks...just thanks.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/6/18)

Way to go @Rude Rudi , well deserved for your great contribution to the forum and to our taste buds!.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/6/18)

Well done @Rude Rudi 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dietz (12/6/18)

A Massive Congratulations @Rude Rudi !!! Enjoy the new Shiny badge
Well deserved and a valuable member of this forum!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (12/6/18)

@Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Constantbester (12/6/18)

Well done @Rude Rudi - well deserved

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/6/18)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (12/6/18)

Congrats @Rude Rudi and thank you for all your hard work, inspiration and generiosity!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (12/6/18)

Nice 1 @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (12/6/18)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (12/6/18)

More than deserved! Congratulations @Rude Rudi. Your contributions on this forum in this regard are invaluable. Thank you.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2


----------



## rogue zombie (12/6/18)

Well deserved @Rude Rudi 

Thank you for you massive contribution to the DIY community!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/6/18)

Well done @Rude Rudi , Truly well deserved.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/6/18)

Well done @Rude Rudi 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (12/6/18)

Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (12/6/18)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RichJB (12/6/18)

Congrats @Rude Rudi and a big thank you for the effort, insight and value that your contributions bring to the DIY community.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (12/6/18)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi well done and well deserved. Thank you for all the help and insight appreciate it alot. Thank you for all the fomo aswell.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KZOR (12/6/18)

Big up @Rude Rudi . Absolutely deserved.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2


----------



## Rude Rudi (12/6/18)

Thanks all for the amazing words - well chuffed!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Stosta (12/6/18)

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks all for the amazing words - well chuffed!!!



A bit late to the party here, but well done @Rude Rudi !!!!

Truly well-deserved, thank you for sharing your experiences with us!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (12/6/18)

well done @Rude Rudi !!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Huffapuff (12/6/18)

A well deserved medal, congratulations @Rude Rudi - love your recipes! Thanks for all you've contributed here.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (13/6/18)

Huge Congrats @Rude Rudi

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (13/6/18)

Well done on the Flavour Master medal @Rude Rudi 

Your contributions here on the DIY and flavour side are greatly appreciated.

I love reading your posts!

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Alex (14/6/18)

Please join us in congratulating @UzziTherion who has been awarded the Dedicated Member Award.

Thanks for sharing your ideas and experiences with us.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/6/18)

Well done @UzziTherion. 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (14/6/18)

Well done and congratulations @UzziTherion , way to go meneer!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## KarlDP (14/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion well done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion (14/6/18)

Wow!!! Thank you very much much, much appreciated 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Cornelius (14/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion well done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (14/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (14/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep (14/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion well done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (14/6/18)

Congrats @UzziTherion !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (14/6/18)

Nice 1 @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dietz (14/6/18)

Congrats and Well done @UzziTherion !!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (14/6/18)

Way to go @UzziTherion!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (14/6/18)

Congrats on the medal @UzziTherion 
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions here
Love your posts and pics of all the nice gear!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## UzziTherion (14/6/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @UzziTherion
> Thanks for all your dedication and contributions here
> Love your posts and pics of all the nice gear!



Thank you very much @Silver and all the amazing members that make this forum so awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## antonherbst (14/6/18)

UzziTherion said:


> Wow!!! Thank you very much much, much appreciated
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Congrats buddy. We know the inner circle has benefited from your knowledge down the rabbit hole.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (14/6/18)

nice one @UzziTherion !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion (14/6/18)

antonherbst said:


> Congrats buddy. We know the inner circle has benefited from your knowledge down the rabbit hole.




I hope so my brother


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (14/6/18)

Well done @UzziTherion 

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Steyn777 (14/6/18)

Nice one @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (14/6/18)

Way to go @UzziTherion !!!

Btw... Am I the only one that reads his name like this...

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 7 | Can relate 2


----------



## UzziTherion (14/6/18)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @UzziTherion !!!
> 
> Btw... Am I the only one that reads his name like this...
> 
> ...



 
The name came from my nick name uzzi and my 1st mod a Therion


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Vapessa (14/6/18)

Well done @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (19/6/18)

Please join me in congratulating @Mr_Puffs for earning the Dedicated Member Medal






Well deserved as he is an active member and has a very positive and friendly attitude. Your contribution to this forum is appreciated and enjoy your brand now shiny!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/6/18)

Congrats @Mr_Puffs 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (19/6/18)

Congrats @Mr Puffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/6/18)

Way to go @Mr_Puffs 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (19/6/18)

Awesome stuff!

Way to go @Mr_Puffs ! Thanks for sharing with us!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/6/18)

Way to go @Mr_Puffs!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/6/18)

Congratulations @UzziTherion

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/6/18)

Well Done @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (19/6/18)

Well done @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/6/18)

nice one @Mr_Puffs !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (19/6/18)

Well done and congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/6/18)

Congrats, @Mr_Puffs!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (20/6/18)

Wow I earned something?  Thanks a lot guys! Thanks for the great oaks running this scene behind the scenes. It is you who should be thanked tbh. Really appreciate it! Thanks for you oaks taking time to wish me congrats. Shows great character as well. 

And my dad said I wouldn't earn anything in life, can't wait to rub this in his face. Just kidding..

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3 | Funny 1


----------



## Mr_Puffs (20/6/18)

zadiac said:


> Please join me in congratulating @Mr_Puffs for earning the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the kind words Sir.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (20/6/18)

Mr_Puffs said:


> Wow I earned something?  Thanks a lot guys! Thanks for the great oaks running this scene behind the scenes. It is you who should be thanked tbh. Really appreciate it! Thanks for you oaks taking time to wish me congrats. Shows great character as well.
> 
> And my dad said I wouldn't earn anything in life, can't wait to rub this in his face. Just kidding..



@Mr_Puffs Every great oak - including you - was once just a little acorn

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (21/6/18)

Congratulations @Mr_Puffs

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/6/18)

Fortunately for ECIGSSA members, we have no shortage of active forumites who love sharing tips, tricks and off course, their general experiences.
It keeps us busy, entertained, and also serves to remind us that FOMO is real 

Please join me in congratulating @Ryangriffon as our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal.

@Ryangriffon , thanks for your contributions, the time spent with us and of course, for sharing that absolutely stunning collection of e-pipes !
This one's for you:

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (21/6/18)

Great stuff @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (21/6/18)

Congratulations @Ryangriffon well done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Stosta (21/6/18)

Awesome @Ryangriffon !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (21/6/18)

Way to go @Ryangriffon! Those pipes!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (21/6/18)

Congratulations @Ryangriffon 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/6/18)

Congrats on the medal @Ryangriffon 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/6/18)

Congratulations @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (21/6/18)

Hearty congratulations to @Ryangriffon with the awarding of this medal, well deserved.  Now you will have to have a celebratory toot on one of those exquisite pipes!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion (21/6/18)

Congrats @Ryangriffon


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/6/18)

Congratulations @Ryangriffon 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (21/6/18)

Congrats @Ryangriffon!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (21/6/18)

Well done @Ryangriffon 

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Ryangriffon (21/6/18)

Wow community! I'm really flattered that you all appreciate my little collection of epipes. Such an interesting bunch of people to engage with here and Ecigsa has made the art of vaping an absolute pleasure and enjoyable (but expensive!) hobby. Think it's time to get a new pipe and try out o dvarw rta to celebrate! Happy vaping all...whether you use a wide bore drip tip or a 8" stem!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## KarlDP (21/6/18)

@Ryangriffon Well done and congrats

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (22/6/18)

Congratulations @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (22/6/18)

congrats @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (22/6/18)

Nice 1 @Ryangriffon

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (26/6/18)

DA-DA-DA-DAAAA-DAAAAAA!

(I can't really remember what this tune should sound like, all I can think of is the Star Wars theme tune. But what I'm trying to indicate is that we have an announcement and would please like your attention!)

It's always a pleasure to announce a Dedicated Member Medal, and even more so when that member has been with us for more than two years!

Slow and steady, but it's the steady part that makes this guy such a winner.

@StompieZA !!!!

    

Thank you for all your contributions guy! We love having you here with us!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (26/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (26/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cornelius (26/6/18)

Happy Happy and Congratulations @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (26/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (26/6/18)

Congrats on the medal @StompieZA 
Well deserved - thanks for all the contributions!

PS - marvellous announcement @Stosta - hehe

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## StompieZA (26/6/18)

Wow i dont know what to say but thanks! didnt expect to get a medal ever...lol 

It has always been a pleasure to be apart of this awesome forum and vape family! I have learned alot since joining this forum and look forward to more years and hopefully more medals! 

Thank you @Stosta

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Willyza (26/6/18)

@StompieZA 
Well Done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (26/6/18)

Way to go @StompieZA.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (26/6/18)

Well deserved and way to go @StompieZA , remember to shine it up ever so often

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (26/6/18)

nice one @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (26/6/18)

Well done @StompieZA

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dietz (26/6/18)

Congratulations and Well done @StompieZA !!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/6/18)

It gives me great pleasure to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! The lifeblood of the forum medal! Congratulations to @Hakhan! Thanks for all your contributions to the forum!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Stosta (28/6/18)

Way to go @Hakhan !!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (28/6/18)

Congrats @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (28/6/18)

Congratulations @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (28/6/18)

Congratulations @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion (28/6/18)

Congrats and well done @Hakhan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (28/6/18)

Well done @Hakhan


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (28/6/18)

Congratulations @Hakhan , way to go sir!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## StompieZA (28/6/18)

Congrats @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (28/6/18)

nice one @Hakhan !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Andre (28/6/18)

Way to go @Hakhan!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (28/6/18)

Congrats @Hakhan 

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (28/6/18)

Congrats @Hakhan!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## KarlDP (28/6/18)

Congrats @Hakhan well done

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/6/18)

Congratulations @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/6/18)

Congratz @StompieZA and @Hakhan !

Way to go !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (28/6/18)

@Hakhan

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Friep (28/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA and @Hakhan well done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (29/6/18)

Congratulations @StompieZA
Congratulations @Hakhan

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Steyn777 (29/6/18)

Lekker man, lekker!! 

Congrats @Hakhan and @StompieZA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/18)

Well done @Hakhan

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (3/7/18)

Please join us in congratulating @BubiSparks. Who has been awarded the Dedicated Member Medal. 

Thanks for being an active member on the forum 




Congrats from me.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (3/7/18)

Way to go @BubiSparks !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## UzziTherion (3/7/18)

Congrats and Well done @BubiSparks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (3/7/18)

Way to go @BubiSparks!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/7/18)

Way too go @BubiSparks , congratulations and well done!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (3/7/18)

Congrats @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/7/18)

nice one @BubiSparks !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (3/7/18)

Congratulations @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/7/18)

Well done @BubiSparks.awesome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/7/18)

Congrats @BubiSparks !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/7/18)

Congratulations @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BubiSparks (3/7/18)

Wow... Thanks All!!! I have been a little quiet on the forum lately, so this is quite a surprize! I will continue posting some "Serious Shit" from time to time

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (3/7/18)

Well done @BubiSparks 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/7/18)

Congrats @BubiSparks 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (3/7/18)

Congratulations @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (3/7/18)

Well Done @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/7/18)

Well done 
@BubiSparks
Awesome

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (4/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @BubiSparks 
Love your posts on the forum
Thanks for the dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Steyn777 (4/7/18)

Gee mens sommer so warm gevoel hier in die middel van n winter wat verantwoordelik was vir 1 van AG Visser se bekendste gedigte. 
Well done @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (4/7/18)

Steyn777 said:


> Gee mens sommer so warm gevoel hier in die middel van n winter wat verantwoordelik was vir 1 van AG Visser se bekendste gedigte.
> Well done @BubiSparks


Yip, dis koud, inderdaad! Lol.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (4/7/18)

Well done @BubiSparks
Great stuff

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (4/7/18)

Congratulations @BubiSparks well done

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (5/7/18)

Please join me in congratulating @Captain Chaos for earning the Dedicated Member medal






Thank you for your contribution to the forum mate and enjoy your new shiny! 

Keep up the dedication let those posts roll in!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (5/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos , well deserved.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (5/7/18)

@Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (5/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (5/7/18)

Nice 1 @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vapessa (5/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Friep (5/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos well done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (5/7/18)

Way to go @Captain Chaos!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (5/7/18)

awesome @Captain Chaos !

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/7/18)

Great stuff @Captain Chaos 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/7/18)

Congratulations @BubiSparks

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @Captain Chaos 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (6/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (6/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (6/7/18)

Nice one @Captain Chaos !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Resistance (6/7/18)

Great stuff
@Captain Chaos 
keep up the good work

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (6/7/18)

Well done @Captain Chaos 

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nova (6/7/18)

Congratulations @Nadim_Paruk!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (10/7/18)

Without our dedicated members, ECIGSSA would be "just another Special Interest Group forum". However, due to the constant flow of impressions, info updates, how-to's, FOMO posts and the general chit-chat, this has become a very special place for most people that visit every day.

Please join me in congratulating our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @veecee 



@veecee , thanks for the time spent and the contributions. Keep them coming and enjoy the shiny !!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/7/18)

Congratulations @veecee . Well deserved medal.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (10/7/18)

@veecee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (10/7/18)

Nice one @veecee! Thank you for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (10/7/18)

Nice one @veecee , enjoy the chest flower and keep those comments and syggestions flowing.  Big congratulations,it’s well deserved.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## UzziTherion (10/7/18)

Congrats and well done @veecee


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/7/18)

Congratulations @veecee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (10/7/18)

Way to go @veecee!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (10/7/18)

Congratulations @veecee

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (10/7/18)

lekker lekker @veecee !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (10/7/18)

Congratulations @Rude Rudi.. Hopefully you have tons more coming your way

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Nova (10/7/18)

Congratulations @veecee Well done!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RayDeny (10/7/18)

Congratulations!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (10/7/18)

Congratulations @veecee
Way to go bro.!

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (10/7/18)

Well done @veecee

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Steyn777 (10/7/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Without our dedicated members, ECIGSSA would be "just another Special Interest Group forum". However, due to the constant flow of impressions, info updates, how-to's, FOMO posts and the general chit-chat, this has become a very special place for most people that visit every day.
> 
> Please join me in congratulating our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @veecee
> View attachment 138249
> ...


Well said and well done @veecee

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/7/18)

Well done @veecee 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (11/7/18)

Congratulations @veecee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## KarlDP (11/7/18)

Congratulations @Captain Chaos and @veecee

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Stosta (12/7/18)

It gives me great pleasure to kick off this Thursday morning by awarding a Dedicated Member Medal!

This member has been with us for almost three years! Which goes to show how quickly this forum can become a long-term part of our lives.




      

@BeardedVaper93 ... Thank you so much for being with us and contributing, you are awesome!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## veecee (12/7/18)

wow this is awesome, and it came at a time where I've been absent from the forum for a little while.
Thanks admins, and thanks to all the people who said well done, congrats, etc!

congrats to @BeardedVaper93 on this morning's medal!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## SAVaper (12/7/18)

Congratulations @BeardedVaper93

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (12/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @BeardedVaper93 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication over such a long time

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (12/7/18)

Congratulations @BeardedVaper93


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/7/18)

Way to go @BeardedVaper93 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## UzziTherion (12/7/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Way to go @BeardedVaper93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Congrats and well done @BeardedVaper93


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (12/7/18)

nice one @BeardedVaper93

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (12/7/18)

Great way to start any day! 
Congratulations @BeardedVaper93 . 
Way to go and many happy clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Nova (12/7/18)

Congratz to @BeardedVaper93

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (12/7/18)

Nice one @BeardedVaper93 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapessa (12/7/18)

Congrats @BeardedVaper93

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (12/7/18)

Nice 1 @BeardedVaper93

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## BeardedVaper93 (13/7/18)

Stosta said:


> It gives me great pleasure to kick off this Thursday morning by awarding a Dedicated Member Medal!
> 
> This member has been with us for almost three years! Which goes to show how quickly this forum can become a long-term part of our lives.
> 
> ...





SAVaper said:


> Congratulations @BeardedVaper93





Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @BeardedVaper93
> Thanks for your contributions and dedication over such a long time





Amir said:


> Congratulations @BeardedVaper93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





RenaldoRheeder said:


> Way to go @BeardedVaper93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk





UzziTherion said:


> Congrats and well done @BeardedVaper93
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





vicTor said:


> nice one @BeardedVaper93





Room Fogger said:


> Great way to start any day!
> Congratulations @BeardedVaper93 .
> Way to go and many happy clouds to you.





Nova said:


> Congratz to @BeardedVaper93





ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 138513
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Vapessa said:


> Congrats @BeardedVaper93





Willyza said:


> Nice 1 @BeardedVaper93




Thank you all so much
It has been great to be a part of the family and I will see you all at Vapecon 2018!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (13/7/18)

Congrats @BeardedVaper93 !

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Resistance (13/7/18)

Nice one @BeardedVaper93 congrats

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (17/7/18)

It gives me great pleasure to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! The lifeblood of the forum medal! Congratulations to @jm10 An all-around first-class chap! Thanks for all your contributions to the forum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (17/7/18)

Way to go @jm10 !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! The lifeblood of the forum medal! Congratulations to @jm10 An all-around first-class chap! Thanks for all your contributions to the forum!
> View attachment 139021



Uhm I’m alittle taken back...... didn’t think i did much around here thank you very much it means allot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Way to go @jm10 !!!



Thank you @Stosta


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Dietz (17/7/18)

Well done and Way to go @jm10 !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (17/7/18)

Way to go @jm10! Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Dietz said:


> Well done and Way to go @jm10 !!!



Thank you @Dietz


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Andre said:


> Way to go @jm10! Well deserved.



Thank you @Andre


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (17/7/18)

Extremely well done @jm10 , well deserved. You may think you do not do much, but it’s the quality sometimes, and not the quantity that makes the difference. Enjoy the chest flower, and many happy achievement clouds to you.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Extremely well done @jm10 , well deserved. You may think you do not do much, but it’s the quality sometimes, and not the quantity that makes the difference. Enjoy the chest flower, and many happy achievement clouds to you.



Thank you @Room Fogger, really does mean allot. I will wear the chest flower with so much pride 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Amir (17/7/18)

Congratulations @jm10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (17/7/18)

Congratulations @jm10 

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Amir said:


> Congratulations @jm10



Thank you @Amir


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 139030
> 
> 
> Congratulations @jm10
> ...



Thank you @ddk1979


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (17/7/18)

Well Done @jm10

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Willyza said:


> Well Done @jm10



Thank you @Willyza


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (17/7/18)

Congratulations @jm10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Smoke_A_Llama said:


> Congratulations @jm10



Thank you @Smoke_A_Llama 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Vapessa (17/7/18)

Well done @jm10

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (17/7/18)

nice one @jm10 !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

Vapessa said:


> Well done @jm10



Thank you @Vapessa


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

vicTor said:


> nice one @jm10 !



Thank you @vicTor


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (17/7/18)

Well done @jm10

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (17/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Extremely well done @jm10 , well deserved. You may think you do not do much, but it’s the quality sometimes, and not the quantity that makes the difference. Enjoy the chest flower, and many happy achievement clouds to you.



I absolutely agree @Room Fogger - it's the quality, not the quantity, that counts.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (17/7/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Well done @jm10



Thank you @MrGSmokeFree


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (17/7/18)

congrads on the new medals guys... keep it up

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Resistance (18/7/18)

Congrats and well done @jm10

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

Resistance said:


> Congrats and well done @jm10
> 
> Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk



Thank you @Resistance


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/7/18)

Well done @jm10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (18/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @jm10 
Its folk like you that contribute toward and are dedicated to the forum that makes this a great place to be
Thanks and all the best to you going forward

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## KarlDP (18/7/18)

Congratulations @jm10

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

SAVaper said:


> Well done @jm10



Thank you @SAVaper


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @jm10
> Its folk like you that contribute toward and are dedicated to the forum that makes this a great place to be
> Thanks and all the best to you going forward



Thank you @Silver, coming from the nicest guy on the planet that means allot


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (18/7/18)

KarlDP said:


> Congratulations @jm10



Thank you @KarlDP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Alex (19/7/18)

It makes us happy to announce yet another member of this community who has been awarded the dedicated member medal, please join us in congratulating @Ruwaid for this fine achievement. 







Congrats @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Stosta (19/7/18)

Nice one @Ruwaid !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (19/7/18)

Congratulations @Ruwaid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

@Amir thank you Bhai @Stosta thank you bud  saw the alert this morning but didn't know where to go or how to show appreciation for awarding this to me!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Alex said:


> It makes us happy to announce yet another member of this community who has been awarded the dedicated member medal, please join us in congratulating @Alex
> 
> [IMG]http://24.media.tumblr.com/c09a42b3c7c409674f8b2ebc5a4dfaaf/tumblr_mnzkyucG471sqn45bo1_500.gif[/IMG]
> 
> Congrats [USER=8360]@Ruwaid[/USER]


Thank you @Alex...its much appreciated bud and hopefully my medals will by the knowledge I gain and fun I endure that are shared by ALL the other members of this forum!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/7/18)

Congratulations @Ruwaid , well done. Just don’t water the chest flower, but wear it with pride.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Ruwaid (19/7/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Ruwaid , well done. Just don’t water the chest flower, but wear it with pride.


haha never bud and will do so!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (19/7/18)

awesome @Ruwaid !!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/7/18)

Congratulations @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (19/7/18)

Congrats @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (19/7/18)

Congratulations @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (19/7/18)

Nice 1 @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (19/7/18)

Way to go @Ruwaid!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/7/18)

Well done @jm10 & @Ruwaid 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (19/7/18)

Congrats @Ruwaid


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (19/7/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Well done @jm10 & @Ruwaid
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone



Thank you @RenaldoRheeder


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (19/7/18)

Congrats @Ruwaid on this achievement

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/7/18)

Well done @Ruwaid 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/7/18)

Congrats @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/7/18)

Well done @Ruwaid

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/7/18)

Congrats @Ruwaid - you deserve it!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (24/7/18)

Please join me in congratulating @Mr. B on for earning the dedicated member medal!





Thank you @Mr. B for your dedication and contribution to the forum. Enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/7/18)

Congratulations @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (24/7/18)

Awesome stuff @Mr. B !!!

Please note that even though it is in contravention of the Sith code, you should still wear your medal on your uniform. We may just be pawns but even us Storm Troopers need a sense of self-identity.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/7/18)

nice one @Mr. B !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/7/18)

Nice one @Mr. B 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/7/18)

Nice one @Mr. B ,great stuff!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/7/18)

Way to go @Mr. B!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @Mr. B and thanks for all your contributions!

And a belated congrats to @Ruwaid - 

You guys rock big time!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/7/18)

Congratulations @jm10 @Ruwaid and @Mr. B . Thank you for your contributions to the forum. Your participation helps make this forum a great place to be.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 2


----------



## Willyza (24/7/18)

Well Done @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mr. B (24/7/18)

zadiac said:


> Please join me in congratulating @Mr. B on for earning the dedicated member medal!
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Aww thanks @zadiac ! I will wear my badge proudly!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Steyn777 (24/7/18)

Was absent due to technical difficulties for a while...@Rude Rudi @Mr. B @jm10 @Ruwaid Congrats and well done!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Resistance (24/7/18)

Congrats mr b

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (24/7/18)

Congrats @Mr. B




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/7/18)

Congrats @Mr. B !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/7/18)

Congrats @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/7/18)

Well done @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/7/18)

Congrats @Mr. B well done.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (26/7/18)

Please put your hands together for another deserving member :



@KarlDP , thanks for being a regular contributor, visitor and all-round ECIGSSA supporter 

This community thrives because we can count on the dedicated guys and gals to keep us informed and entertained at the same time.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/7/18)

nice one @KarlDP !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/7/18)

Way to go @KarlDP !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (26/7/18)

@Kuhlkatz thank you very much. And to the other peeps for the wishes. Proud member of this awesome forum right here..LOL

Funny how its become part of my daily life/routine. First thing of the day is to log onto the forum. HAHA

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/7/18)

Congrats @KarlDP 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/7/18)

Congratulations @KarlDP , keep the good times rolling.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/7/18)

Well done @KarlDP and a big congratulations to you

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/7/18)

Congratulations @KarlDP 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/7/18)

Nice 1 @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/7/18)

Congrats @KarlDP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/7/18)

Way to go @KarlDP!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @KarlDP 
Well deserved
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (27/7/18)

Congratulations @KarlDP

Sent from my X30 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (27/7/18)

Congratulations @KarlDP and @Mr. B

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova (28/7/18)

Well done and congratulations to @jm10

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Nova (28/7/18)

Congrats to @Ruwaid and @Mr. B . Well done!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Nova (28/7/18)

Well done @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (31/7/18)

Time to kick off this Tuesday with an announcement of another Dedicated Member!

Please join me in congratulating this awesome member! He has jumped into the forum with both feet, and is a great contributor! It's members like this that make the forum such a great place to be!




@Bulldog !!!

Thank you Sir!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (31/7/18)

Way to go @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (31/7/18)

A Big congratulations to @Bulldog well done

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/18)

Congratulations @KarlDP

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (31/7/18)

Well done @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (31/7/18)



Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (31/7/18)

Congratulations @KarlDP .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (31/7/18)

Well done @Bulldog 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (31/7/18)

Congrats on the medal @Bulldog
Thanks for your contributions and dedication
And for helping to make the forum a great place!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Bulldog ,way to go and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Great stuff @Bulldog!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Bulldog keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (31/7/18)

@Bulldog Well deserved and Massive Congrats Bud!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Bulldog 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (31/7/18)

nice one @Bulldog !!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (31/7/18)

Congratulations @Bulldog.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/7/18)

Stosta said:


> Time to kick off this Tuesday with an announcement of another Dedicated Member!
> 
> Please join me in congratulating this awesome member! He has jumped into the forum with both feet, and is a great contributor! It's members like this that make the forum such a great place to be!
> 
> ...



I must say I do look cute @Stosta and @Hooked

Thank you everyone, big surprise.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (31/7/18)

And to think that on the 4 February 2018 I did not even know what a mod, coil, wick or juice was. I remember that Sunday afternoon when my son was trying to explain this lot to me and getting so frustrated.  The family were determined to get me off smoking.
Monday the 5 February 2018 bought my first mod (Ellitar) with a 22mm Serpent mini, all wicked and set up in the shop and that evening at 21h19, will never forget it, had my last stinkie. From 40 Marlborough's a day to zero. I then found ecigssa and after a bit of lurking joined on the 15 February 2018 and the journey began, and what a great journey it has been. If it was not for this forum and its awesome members this would not have been possible. The kindness and willingness from members to help makes you almost feel guilty to give in to the habit and I at least always felt I would be letting 9504 people down not just my family.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 14


----------



## ddk1979 (31/7/18)

Nice one @Bulldog 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (31/7/18)

Bulldog said:


> And to think that on the 4 February 2018 I did not even know what a mod, coil, wick or juice was. I remember that Sunday afternoon when my son was trying to explain this lot to me and getting so frustrated.  The family were determined to get me off smoking.
> Monday the 5 February 2018 bought my first mod (Ellitar) with a 22mm Serpent mini, all wicked and set up in the shop and that evening at 21h19, will never forget it, had my last stinkie. From 40 Marlborough's a day to zero. I then found ecigssa and after a bit of lurking joined on the 15 February 2018 and the journey began, and what a great journey it has been. If it was not for this forum and its awesome members this would not have been possible. The kindness and willingness from members to help makes you almost feel guilty to give in to the habit and I at least always felt I would be letting 9504 people down not just my family.



Well done @Bulldog! And if you ever feel like going back to stinkies, think of this:

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Vapessa (11/8/18)

Well done @Bulldog sorry for the late congrats

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/8/18)

Nice 1 @Bulldog

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## veecee (12/8/18)

Congrats bulldog! Cool story too. I stopped stinkies too, almost a year ago when I found vaping. The learning curve has been very steep, so much learnt over such a short space of time. My favorite part of vaping is all the different ways that Diy can be incorporated into this hobby! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/18)

@Bulldog . Apologies for missing your dedicated member medal. Congratulations, well deserved.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/8/18)

Bulldog said:


> And to think that on the 4 February 2018 I did not even know what a mod, coil, wick or juice was. I remember that Sunday afternoon when my son was trying to explain this lot to me and getting so frustrated.  The family were determined to get me off smoking.
> Monday the 5 February 2018 bought my first mod (Ellitar) with a 22mm Serpent mini, all wicked and set up in the shop and that evening at 21h19, will never forget it, had my last stinkie. From 40 Marlborough's a day to zero. I then found ecigssa and after a bit of lurking joined on the 15 February 2018 and the journey began, and what a great journey it has been. If it was not for this forum and its awesome members this would not have been possible. The kindness and willingness from members to help makes you almost feel guilty to give in to the habit and I at least always felt I would be letting 9504 people down not just my family.



Very well explained @Bulldog 
Congrats on giving up the 40 stinkies per day!
Your lungs are probably thanking you hugely
And you are right, the people on this forum make it much easier and a lot of fun to stick to the vaping journey.

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/8/18)

Congrats @Bulldog 

Awesome new shiny

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/8/18)

It gives me great pleasure to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! The lifeblood of the forum! Congrats to @Spongebob!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## KarlDP (15/8/18)

Congrats @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## NOOB (15/8/18)

Congrats @Spongebob! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (15/8/18)

Great stuff @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (15/8/18)

Way to go @Spongebob!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (15/8/18)

Congratulations @Spongebob , way to go!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/8/18)

Congrats @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (15/8/18)

Way to go @Spongebob !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Cornelius (15/8/18)



Reactions: Like 4


----------



## BATMAN (15/8/18)

congratulations @Bulldog keep up the good work bro!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## BATMAN (15/8/18)

congrats @Spongebob !!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Bulldog (15/8/18)

Nice one @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## vicTor (15/8/18)

lekker lekker @Spongebob !

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## ddk1979 (15/8/18)

Well done @Spongebob 

.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Willyza (15/8/18)

Nice 1 @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (15/8/18)

Congrats @Spongebob !
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions for so long!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/18)

Congratulations on your medal @Spongebob .

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RainstormZA (15/8/18)

Yay a round of applause for @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (15/8/18)

Nice one @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (15/8/18)

Congratulations @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (15/8/18)

Congratulations @Spongebob 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (15/8/18)

Congrats @Spongebob


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Spongebob (15/8/18)

OMW!!! WOW!!!  What did I do to deserve this  thank you kindly Uncle Rob and fellow forumites for the medal and to Skipper for the kind words 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Spongebob (15/8/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations on your medal @Spongebob .
> 
> View attachment 141999


Me thinks that Bob be vaping some green kinda leaves 

Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## NOOB (15/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> Me thinks that Bob be vaping some green kinda leaves
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk




Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spongebob (15/8/18)

Yoh... More like nightmare Bob come lets run pants 


Stosta said:


> Way to go @Spongebob !!!
> 
> View attachment 141964



Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/8/18)

Spongebob said:


> Me thinks that Bob be vaping some green kinda leaves
> 
> Sent from my MI 4W using Tapatalk




No. You're vaping. Save a copy and zoom in. 


Here is the giggle twig one.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## SAVaper (24/8/18)

Well done @Spongebob

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (12/9/18)

Please join me in congratulating @Patrick in winning the "Dedicated Member" Medal






He's been a long standing member since 2014 and he keeps coming back for more. Now that screams !DEDICATION! to me!

Congrats @Patrick and enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (12/9/18)

Congratulations and Well deserved @Patrick !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/18)

nice one @Patrick !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (12/9/18)

Congrats @Patrick

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Congrats @Patrick

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (12/9/18)

Way to go @Patrick !!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Patrick . Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Patrick (12/9/18)

zadiac said:


> Please join me in congratulating @Patrick in winning the "Dedicated Member" Medal
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks all, I'm honoured. The last thing I won/was awarded was a live Status Quo album in 1971.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3 | Funny 4


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Noticing a trend here... First @Spongebob ... Now @Patrick ... Who's next? Mr Krabs, Squidward, Sandy?

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 5


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Noticing a trend here... First @Spongebob ... Now @Patrick ... Who's next? Mr Krabs, Squidward, Sandy?


Saw it as well! 
Congrats @Spongebob @Patrick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (12/9/18)

@Patrick

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Spongebob AMD @Patrick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (12/9/18)

Congratulations on the medal @Patrick

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (12/9/18)

baksteen8168 said:


> Noticing a trend here... First @Spongebob ... Now @Patrick ... Who's next? Mr Krabs, Squidward, Sandy?



Or worse... @Stosta in a Bikini Bottom

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/9/18)

Congrats @Patrick !

Way to go

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## baksteen8168 (12/9/18)

Amir said:


> Or worse... @Stosta in a Bikini Bottom



Oh god no!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Friep (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Spongebob and @Patrick well done

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/18)

Well done and congratulations @Patrick

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/9/18)

Patrick said:


> Thanks all, I'm honoured. The last thing I won/was awarded was a live Status Quo album in 1971.



Wow, that IS something to be proud of. I'm a huge Status Quo fan. Awesome!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/9/18)

Way to go @Patrick 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/9/18)

Congrats @Patrick 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/18)

Congrats @Patrick 

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/18)

Congratulations @Patrick , well done

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (12/9/18)

Great stuff @Patrick!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/9/18)

Congratulations @Patrick

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/9/18)

Well done @Patrick

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (13/9/18)

And well done to @Spongebob too

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (13/9/18)

Congrats on the medal @Patrick !
Thanks for your dedication and contributions.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Patrick (13/9/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @Patrick !
> Thanks for your dedication and contributions.



Thanks @Silver - it's been a blast. From the early days of FOMO (oooh, 10W mod, I have to have it) and fear (I could never make my own coils, I could never DIY...) to a far more serene place now, the forum has been an encouraging fellow traveller.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (13/9/18)

Congrats @Patrick

Sent from aPhone

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (13/9/18)

Patrick said:


> Thanks @Silver - it's been a blast. From the early days of FOMO (oooh, 10W mod, I have to have it) and fear (I could never make my own coils, I could never DIY...) to a far more serene place now, the forum has been an encouraging fellow traveller.



Very well explained @Patrick !
Ya, those were the days
And now we are here. In the future. Hehe

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stosta (18/9/18)

With Monday out of the way it's all downhill from here!

To celebrate this glorious Tuesday we need to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! A member for almost two years now, and with a flair for fancy gear...

Please join me in congratulating @jpzx12rturbo !

    

Thank you so much for your contributions, and being part of the ECIGSSA family!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo , excellent news.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (18/9/18)

nice one @jpzx12rturbo !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Andre (18/9/18)

Way to go @jpzx12rturbo!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Chanelr (18/9/18)

Congrats @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (18/9/18)

Congrats @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## jpzx12rturbo (18/9/18)

Hey now that’s a nice way to start the week!
Thank you everyone!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Amir (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/9/18)

Congratulations @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (18/9/18)

Congrats @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (18/9/18)

Nice 1 @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/9/18)

Congrats @jpzx12rturbo 




Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (19/9/18)

Cangratulations to @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul33 (19/9/18)

Nice one @jpzx12rturbo

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Kuhlkatz (20/9/18)

I have always maintained that any form of contribution is welcomed and appreciated on ECIGSSA. It helps to keep everyone interested, entertained and informed. 

One person that regularly contributes and interacts, also ensures he keeps the funny bones tickled. @ARYANTO , this one's for you :



Thanks for the dedication and contributions @ARYANTO . 

Congrats on the medal ! Very well deserved.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/9/18)

Well done @ARYANTO congrats on the medal

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (20/9/18)

Awesome stuff!

Thanks for all the laughs @ARYANTO ! Great way to start my day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/9/18)

Way to go @ARYANTO! Love your posts.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (20/9/18)

Well done and Congratulations @ARYANTO !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (20/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (20/9/18)

Congrats @ARYANTO

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/9/18)

Congrats @ARYANTO 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/9/18)

congrats @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/9/18)

Congrats @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (20/9/18)

Congrats @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO , keep them jokes coming.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (20/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO

Sent from my SM-A530F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/18)

Thank you so much to all the mods and friends here on ECIGSSA !
This really made my Thursday and I am humbly reminded of what a great group of
people I stumbled on in my search for info and help, and who took me in without any terms and conditions
Once again THANK YOU !!
[I'm so damn proud of that thingie above my name... grin]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## ARYANTO (20/9/18)

Kuhlkatz said:


> I have always maintained that any form of contribution is welcomed and appreciated on ECIGSSA. It helps to keep everyone interested, entertained and informed.
> 
> One person that regularly contributes and interacts, also ensures he keeps the funny bones tickled. @ARYANTO , this one's for you :
> View attachment 145927
> ...


Thank you all at ECIGSSA This is a great surprise and I am so happy to supply a laugh once in a while - 
life is sometimes rough and if I can make you smile , my job is done !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## RainstormZA (20/9/18)

Awesome @ARYANTO!! !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/9/18)

Way to go @ARYANTO 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (21/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (21/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO and @jpzx12rturbo well done

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (21/9/18)

Belated congrats on the medal @jpzx12rturbo - thanks for all your contributions and dedication over a long time!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (21/9/18)

Congrats on the medal @ARYANTO
Thanks for all your contributions and making us laugh now and then. Your chirps and comments have often put a smile on my face and I appreciated it!
Was great to finally meet you at VapeCon

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/9/18)

Nice 1 @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (24/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO and @jpzx12rturbo well done on the achieved medals

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/9/18)

Congratulations @ARYANTO and @jpzx12rturbo well done.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/9/18)

Better late than never.
Congrats @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/9/18)

Well done @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (26/9/18)

And without Further delays, i would like to award @MrGSmokeFree the Dedicated Member Award for his contributions!

Congratulations, and keep up the great spirit!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (26/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stosta (26/9/18)

Way to go @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (26/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

Christos said:


> And without Further delays, i would like to award @MrGSmokeFree the Dedicated Member Award for his contributions!
> 
> Congratulations, and keep up the great spirit!


 Cool thank you @Christos and a BIG thank you to each member on this forum that share the same passion as I do. You are all AWESOME.Anyone up for some 18mg nic tobacco juice

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Funny 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/18)

Awesome stuff, @MrGSmokeFree! Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (26/9/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Anyone up for some 18mg nic tobacco juice


Always!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (26/9/18)

nice one @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Friep (26/9/18)

Congratulations @MrGSmokeFree well done

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (26/9/18)

How much did that cost you @MrGSmokeFree  I know we discussed this at Saturdays vape meet and I told you to approach @Stosta you would of got a much better deal.
Congrats certainly well deserved, wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> How much did that cost you @MrGSmokeFree  I know we discussed this at Saturdays vape meet and I told you to approach @Stosta you would of got a much better deal.
> Congrats certainly well deserved, wear it with pride


Shhh now everyone knows ,thank you kind sir and I will wear my new medal with pride.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dietz (26/9/18)

COngratulations @MrGSmokeFree !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (26/9/18)

Nice 1 @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/9/18)

@MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (26/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree ... And no, nobody wants 18mg juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 2 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (26/9/18)

Congratulations @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/9/18)

Congrats on the medal @MrGSmokeFree 
Well deserved
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/18)

Happy medal @MrGSmokeFree Congratulating you on your achievement.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (26/9/18)

@MrGSmokeFree 18mg for us with borshare

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 3


----------



## NOOB (26/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree. Thanks for all the advice and insight you have provided not only to me, but to the entire Vape Community! Hats off to you sir! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/9/18)

NOOB said:


> Congrats @MrGSmokeFree. Thanks for all the advice and insight you have provided not only to me, but to the entire Vape Community! Hats off to you sir!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you for the kind words @NOOB .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/9/18)

Well done @MrGSmokeFree 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/9/18)

Congratulations @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/9/18)

Congrats @MrGSmokeFree for the medal. Well deserved

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/9/18)

Awesome going @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/9/18)

Great one @MrGSmokeFree , remember to polish it ever so often, but not too much. Awesome

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Faiyaz Cheulkar (27/9/18)

congrats @MrGSmokeFree

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## KZOR (27/9/18)

For sure ...... @MrGSmokeFree 
A man that enjoys my jokes definately earns a medal. 
Well done fellow capetonian.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (27/9/18)

Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (27/9/18)

KZOR said:


> For sure ...... @MrGSmokeFree
> A man that enjoys my jokes definately earns a medal.
> Well done fellow capetonian.


He sure does enjoy your jokes @KZOR

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)

KZOR said:


> For sure ...... @MrGSmokeFree
> A man that enjoys my jokes definately earns a medal.
> Well done fellow capetonian.


Thank you @KZOR Unmm you vaped my beer at the last vape meet while doing a review and telling jokes now that is TALENT. No wonder you were getting a crying funny out loud laugh from my side.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/9/18)

Bulldog said:


> He sure does enjoy your jokes @KZOR
> View attachment 146553


See what I mean one ugly lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/10/18)

Congratulations to @Martin Narainsamy who burst onto the scene not so long ago but has embraced the forum big time with his reviews and is a dedicated member! Nice one Martin!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5


----------



## Stosta (3/10/18)

Way to go @Martin Narainsamy !!! Thanks for your contributions guy!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/10/18)

Congrats with the new medal @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Room Fogger (3/10/18)

Congratulations @Martin Narainsamy , well done.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (3/10/18)

Congratulations @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (3/10/18)

Nice 1 @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (3/10/18)

Well done @Martin Narainsamy!
Definitely deserve it dude

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (3/10/18)

Well done @Martin Narainsamy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (3/10/18)

nice one @Martin Narainsamy 

you mofo !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (3/10/18)

Thank you all guys.
I really appreciate it and will be a member for as long as I can.
I really love this place and have learnt so much from all you guys out there!!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## ddk1979 (3/10/18)

Congrats @Martin Narainsamy 

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bulldog (3/10/18)

Congratulations @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/10/18)

Well done @Martin Narainsamy 



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (4/10/18)

Congratulations @Martin Narainsamy

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Alex (10/10/18)

Can everyone please join us in congratulating @hot.chillie35, who has been awarded the *Dedicated Member Medal*







This medal is awarded to a dedicated member that has grown into the forum and consistently been a part of the community.

Well done @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (10/10/18)

Congrats @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Thank you so much @Alex. It's been a wonderful experience being here and learning from everyone. 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Thank you @Chanelr

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (10/10/18)

Congratulations @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (10/10/18)

Way to go @hot.chillie35!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (10/10/18)

Awesome stuff @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/10/18)

Congratulations @hot.chillie35 with the new medal

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (10/10/18)

Well done @hot.chillie35.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Thank you so much @Smoke_A_Llama, @Andre, @Paul33, MrGSmokeFree, @Christos



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/10/18)

congrats @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (10/10/18)

Well done @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (10/10/18)

Congratulations @hot.chillie35 on being awarded a red hot medal, please make sure you don’t melt it!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/10/18)

And another congrats from here @hot.chillie35 wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Thank you all for ur well wishes.... @baksteen8168, @Amir, @Room Fogger, @Bulldog.



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Bulldog said:


> And another congrats from here @hot.chillie35 wear it with pride


I definitely will @Bulldog ... With pride and extremely proud

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (10/10/18)

Well done @hot.chillie35

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @hot.chillie35 on being awarded a red hot medal, please make sure you don’t melt it!


I'll try my best not to melt it @Room Fogger 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 147947
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you @ddk1979 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (10/10/18)

Congrats @hot.chillie35. Well deserved! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

NOOB said:


> Congrats @hot.chillie35. Well deserved!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much @NOOB 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

NOOB said:


> Congrats @hot.chillie35. Well deserved!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much @NOOB 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/10/18)

Congratulations @hot.chillie35 . Well deserved medal.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations @hot.chillie35 . Well deserved medal.
> 
> View attachment 147953


Thanks @Puff the Magic Dragon

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (10/10/18)

Congrats @hot.chillie35!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> Congrats @hot.chillie35!


Thanks @lesvaches

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stosta (10/10/18)

Awesome stuff and well deserved!

Thanks for your contributions @hot.chillie35 !!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (10/10/18)

Congrats @hot.chillie35

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Thanks a mill @Stosta and @JurgensSt 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (10/10/18)

Congradulation @hot.chillie35 on your new medal

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Martin Narainsamy said:


> Congradulation @hot.chillie35 on your new medal


Thank u @Martin Narainsamy

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Dietz (10/10/18)

Well done and Congrats On the new Shiny @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Dietz said:


> Well done and Congrats On the new Shiny @hot.chillie35


Tnx @Dietz much appreciated 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## vicTor (10/10/18)

nice one @hot.chillie35 !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (10/10/18)

Congrats @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

vicTor said:


> nice one @hot.chillie35 !


Tnx @vicTor 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Resistance said:


> Congrats @hot.chillie35


Thank you @Resistance  

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/10/18)

Well done @hot.chillie35 - way to go 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

RenaldoRheeder said:


> Well done @hot.chillie35 - way to go
> 
> 
> Sent by iDad's iPhone


Thank u @RenaldoRheeder

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Willyza (10/10/18)

Nice 1 @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Willyza said:


> Nice 1 @hot.chillie35


Thnx @Willyza 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

Belated congrats on the medal @Martin Narainsamy 
Thanks for all your contributions here - and for sharing your reviews!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (10/10/18)

Congrats on the medal @hot.chillie35 !
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions here

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (10/10/18)

Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @hot.chillie35 !
> Thanks for all your dedication and contributions here


Thank you @Silver 

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (11/10/18)

Silver said:


> Belated congrats on the medal @Martin Narainsamy
> Thanks for all your contributions here - and for sharing your reviews!


Thanks @Silver.
Appreciate it

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## SAVaper (15/10/18)

Well done @hot.chillie35

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## zadiac (18/10/18)

Please join me in congratualting @JurgensSt for earning the Dedicated Member Medal






Your dedication to the forum is appreciated mate and thanks for the contributions. Enjoy your new shiny!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (18/10/18)

congrats @JurgensSt, well deserved!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/10/18)

Thank you

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## Paul33 (18/10/18)

Nice one @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/10/18)

Congratulations on the medal @JurgensSt. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Andre (18/10/18)

Way to go @JurgensSt!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir (18/10/18)

Congrats @JurgensSt


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (18/10/18)

Heartfelt congratulations @JurgensSt , way to go warrior

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (18/10/18)

Congrats @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stosta (18/10/18)

Way to go @JurgensSt !!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## baksteen8168 (18/10/18)

Congrats @JurgensSt 

Well deserved medal!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/10/18)

Awesome @JurgensSt enjoy the new medal

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (18/10/18)

lekker man @JurgensSt !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (18/10/18)

Congratulations @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Cornelius (18/10/18)

Awesome, well done @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (18/10/18)

Congratulations @JurgensSt on ur new medal.. Enjoy



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (18/10/18)

congrats @JurgensSt , well done

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (18/10/18)

Congrats on the medal @JurgensSt 

Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bulldog (18/10/18)

Congrats @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/10/18)

Well done @JurgensSt


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (23/10/18)

Congratulations @JurgensSt

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (24/10/18)

Congratulations are in order for yet another ECIGSSA Dedicated Member medal:



He's a cautious man when dealing with his better half, and hopefully he has the same attitude when attending to his love for mechs 
Please join me in congratulating @CeeJay on his new shiny 


@CeeJay , thanks for your dedication, posts and frequent visits !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/18)

congrats @CeeJay well done and enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (24/10/18)

A big congratulations to @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (24/10/18)

congrats @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (24/10/18)

Well done @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (24/10/18)

Congrats @CeeJay

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Smoke_A_Llama (24/10/18)

Congratulations @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (24/10/18)

Congrats @CeeJay 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (24/10/18)

nice one @CeeJay !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (24/10/18)

Way to go @CeeJay!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/10/18)

Way to go @CeeJay , and congratulations !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## CeeJay (24/10/18)

Awwww you guys are too sweet lol. I logged on now to 16 notifications and didn't know what was going on. Hope you all have a fantastic day.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (24/10/18)

CeeJay said:


> Awwww you guys are too sweet lol. I logged on now to 16 notifications and didn't know what was going on. Hope you all have a fantastic day.


Congrats with the medal fellow Capetonian @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (24/10/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> Congrats with the medal fellow Capetonian @CeeJay


btw i believe the new legal ruling was that all new medal winners where supposed to bring the physical medal along to the next vape meet they attended. @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CeeJay (24/10/18)

lesvaches said:


> btw i believe the new legal ruling was that all new medal winners where supposed to bring the physical medal along to the next vape meet they attended. @CeeJay


I've been following the Cape Town vape meet thread, I so badly want to attend but it clashes with my nightshift. Just waiting for a shift rotation then I'll come brag with my medal.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## Paul33 (24/10/18)

Congrats @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (24/10/18)

Congrats @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (24/10/18)

Congrads on you new medal @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (24/10/18)

Congratulations on your medal @CeeJay .

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (24/10/18)

Congrats @CeeJay well done and enjoy it



Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (24/10/18)

Well done @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (24/10/18)

Well up @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Raindance (24/10/18)

CeeJay said:


> I've been following the Cape Town vape meet thread, I so badly want to attend but it clashes with my nightshift. Just waiting for a shift rotation then I'll come brag with my medal.


It’s been moved up a week to 3 Nov. Hope you can make it!

Congrats and regards

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/10/18)

@JurgensSt @CeeJay
happy medals to you guys

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/10/18)

Congrats! @JurgensSt @CeeJay you get a medal because you are special!  I'm the exception to the rule

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/10/18)

Well done @CeeJay 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/10/18)

Well done @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (25/10/18)

Congrats on the medal @CeeJay 
And thanks for all your contributions and involvement!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (26/10/18)

Well done @JurgensSt and @CeeJay

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stosta (20/11/18)

Morning guys and happy Tuesday!

Please join me in congratulating the latest member that joins the ranks of the Dedicated!

Some awesome content and initiative has been shown by this member, and we are truly lucky to have him with us!




@lesvaches !!!!!

Congratulations on your new shiny medal guy! And thank you for being part of our family!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/11/18)

Comgrats @lesvaches 
Thanks for the dedication and all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (20/11/18)

Well done @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (20/11/18)

nice one @lesvaches !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (20/11/18)

Congrats
@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/11/18)

Lekker Moomoo! Congrats @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (20/11/18)

Way to go @lesvaches!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/11/18)

Congrats @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (20/11/18)

Stosta said:


> Morning guys and happy Tuesday!
> 
> Please join me in congratulating the latest member that joins the ranks of the Dedicated!
> 
> ...


ah no way! Thank you all so, so much. awesome forum, awesome family.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 8


----------



## Chanelr (20/11/18)

Whoop whoop congrats @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/11/18)

Congratulations @lesvaches! Very well deserved

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/11/18)

Congratulations @lesvaches , whoop whoop

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (20/11/18)

Congrats, @lesvaches !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (20/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> ah no way! Thank you all so, so much. awesome forum, awesome family.



Congrats buddy


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (20/11/18)

Congrats @lesvaches , well deserved.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/11/18)



Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (20/11/18)

Congrats @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (20/11/18)

Way to go @lesvaches 


Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (20/11/18)

Nice dude. 

Enjoy your shiny

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (20/11/18)

*


*
Comgrats @lesvaches 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/11/18)

Well done @lesvaches . Truly well deserved. I have really enjoyed your posts and most of all your enthusiasm.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/11/18)

Am I missing something about @lesvaches and the cows?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Grand Guru (20/11/18)

It’s in the nickname Les Vaches = The cows

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1


----------



## Willyza (20/11/18)

Nice 1 @lesvaches

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (20/11/18)

Congrats @lesvaches ,it took a while but,Its yours!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (20/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> Am I missing something about @lesvaches and the cows?



"les vaches" in French means "the cows"

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (20/11/18)

Good going @lesvaches well done

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (20/11/18)

Hooked said:


> "les vaches" in French means "the cows"


Aaaah thanks for the explanation. And for me, my nickname growing up was Clarabella the cow came from my gran and true to nature, I grew up with cows and raised bull calves til I was about 21.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA (20/11/18)

@lesvaches

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Hooked (20/11/18)

RainstormZA said:


> @lesvaches





 Hilarious! I've actually never been close to a cow (well, not the four-legged kind anyway) other than on my plate!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Christos (22/11/18)

I would like to congratulate @herb1 on his dedicated member medal!

Well done.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (22/11/18)

Congratulations @herb1

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (22/11/18)

Way to go @herb1!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (22/11/18)

Well done @herb1

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (22/11/18)

Congratulations! @herb1

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (22/11/18)

@herb1

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (22/11/18)

Thanks guys

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1






Sent from my HUAWEI Y560-L01 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (22/11/18)

Nice 1 @herb1

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (22/11/18)

nice one @herb1 !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (22/11/18)

Congrats on the medal @herb1 
Thanks for your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RainstormZA (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1 !!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Vapessa (22/11/18)

Congratulations @herb1

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (22/11/18)

Congrats @herb1! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/11/18)

Congratulations @herb1 .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/11/18)

Way to go @herb1



Sent by iDad's iPhone

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Alex (27/11/18)

Please join us in congratulating @Vapessa, the latest recipient of the *D*edicated *M*ember *A*ward

Thanks for your contribution to the community.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (27/11/18)

Well done and congrats @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/11/18)

nice one @Vapessa !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (27/11/18)

Nice 1 @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cynarius (27/11/18)

Well done @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (27/11/18)

Well done @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (27/11/18)

Way to go @Vapessa!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa! 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (27/11/18)

Congratulations @Vapessa  enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dietz (27/11/18)

Well done and well deserved!! 
Congrats @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (27/11/18)

@Vapessa Well done!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (27/11/18)

Congratulations @Vapessa well done!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## herb1 (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa
Welcome to the club, I guess

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/11/18)

Wow, did not expect this. Thank you so much  this is so Awesome. 
Thank you to everyone for the cool comments aswell, really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 7


----------



## Vapessa (27/11/18)



Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa, Cheers

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## BioHAZarD (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa !!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (27/11/18)

Congrats @lesvaches well deserved.

Keep it up.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (27/11/18)

Congrats to ALL who got a medal...

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/18)

Well deserved @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (27/11/18)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 152373
> Well deserved @Vapessa



That is so cool. Thank you @MrGSmokeFree 

And to everyone for the awesome comments.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/18)

Vapessa said:


> That is so cool. Thank you @MrGSmokeFree
> 
> And to everyone for the awesome comments.


It is only a pleasure.Enjoy your new shiny medal.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (27/11/18)

Well done and congrats @Vapessa

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/18)

Congrats @Vapessa



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (27/11/18)

Congratulations @Vapessa . Thanks for helping make this forum what it is.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Max (27/11/18)

@lesvaches @herb1 @Vapessa

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (28/11/18)

Well done and congrats @Vapessa



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/11/18)

Congrats to @Chanelr who burst onto the scene with her reviews and has been an awesome contributor and gets her Dedicated Member Medal today!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats to @Chanelr who burst onto the scene with her reviews and has been an awesome contributor and gets her Dedicated Member Medal today!
> View attachment 152543


Thank you uncle Rob.
I do appreciate it

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## baksteen8168 (29/11/18)

congrats @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (29/11/18)

nice one @Chanelr !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (29/11/18)

Congrats @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (29/11/18)

Congrats @Chanelr !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Cynarius (29/11/18)

Congrats @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/11/18)

Enjoy your new SHINY medal @Chanelr .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (29/11/18)

Congratulations @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (29/11/18)

Congrats on ur medal* @Chanelr* ... Enjoy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (29/11/18)

Way to go @Chanelr , enjoy the shiny!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (29/11/18)

Well done and congrats @Chanelr

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Thank you all so much

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Bulldog (29/11/18)

Congrats @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (29/11/18)

Nice 1 @Chanelr

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## NOOB (29/11/18)

Well done and congrats @Chanelr. Well deserved indeed!!

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

NOOB said:


> Well done and congrats @Chanelr. Well deserved indeed!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Thank you so much

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (29/11/18)

Congrats to @Vapessa and @Chanelr on your medals

Well deserved and thank you both for your contributions and dedication here on the forum

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (29/11/18)

@Chanelr Congrats!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Thanks so much to everyone

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (29/11/18)

Well done @Chanelr! Keep up your excellent reviews!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Chanelr (29/11/18)

Hooked said:


> Well done @Chanelr! Keep up your excellent reviews!
> 
> View attachment 152634


Thank you

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/11/18)

Congrats @Chanelr 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapessa (29/11/18)

@Chanelr so happy for you

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (30/11/18)

Vapessa said:


> View attachment 152644
> 
> @Chanelr so happy for you


Thanks Vapessa 
Much appreciated

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/11/18)

Congratulations

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## zadiac (6/12/18)

Please join me in congratulating @Comrad Juju for earning the Dedicated Member Award






Your contribution to the forum is appreciated and enjoy your new shiny!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (6/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA (6/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (6/12/18)

Congrats on the medal @Comrad Juju 
Thanks for all hour dedication and contributions - i enjoy reading your posts

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CaliGuy (6/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (6/12/18)

Congratulations @Comrad Juju , enjoy it

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju ... Enjoy !



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (6/12/18)

nice one @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (6/12/18)

Enjoy your new medal @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GSM500 (7/12/18)

Well done on your Medal @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (7/12/18)

Congratulations @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (7/12/18)

Congratulations @Comrad Juju, well done!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/12/18)

Congratulations @Comrad Juju .

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Vapessa (7/12/18)

Well done @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## UzziTherion (7/12/18)

Well done @comrade juju!


UV

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Amir (7/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cornelius (7/12/18)

Well done @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Cynarius (7/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Willyza (7/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Kuhlkatz (11/12/18)

ECIGSSA is a great platform for sharing ideas and experiences, getting help and also just to browse and relax while catching up on the latest news. It would however, be nothing without the countless people that do not mind to share their ideas, that spend some time helping others or just like sharing a laugh here and there - the Dedicated :



Please join us in congratulating another member on unlocking his Dedicated Member shiny.

@Modyrts , thanks for all the contributions. Congrats !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (11/12/18)

Congratulations @Modyrts , enjoy the shiny

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Stosta (11/12/18)

Way to go @Modyrts !

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Amir (11/12/18)

Congratulations @Modyrts

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Chanelr (11/12/18)

Congrats @Modyrts

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (11/12/18)

nice one @Modyrts !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA (11/12/18)

Way to go @Modyrts !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/12/18)

Enjoy the new medal @Modyrts

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (11/12/18)

@Modyrts

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## X-Calibre786 (11/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju and @Modyrts

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Bulldog (11/12/18)

Congratulations @Modyrts

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Modyrts (11/12/18)

Sweet

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## JurgensSt (11/12/18)

Congratulations @Modyrts

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (11/12/18)

Congrats @Comrad Juju and @Modyrts 

.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (11/12/18)

Congrats on the medal @Modyrts 
Thanks for all your contributions so far!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/12/18)

Nice 1 @Modyrts

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/12/18)

Congrats @Modyrts




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (12/12/18)

Congratulations! @Modyrts , well done!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/12/18)

Congratulations @Modyrts , enjoy !



Sent from my SM-T231 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Vapessa (12/12/18)

Congratulations @Modyrts so Awesome

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stosta (13/12/18)

Morning Guys!

To kick off this glorious Thursday I get the honour of announcing another Dedicated Member that has been awarded a medal!

   

Please join me in congratulating none-other than @Irfaan Ebrahim ! AKA Kobus!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## RainstormZA (13/12/18)

Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dietz (13/12/18)

Well Done and Congratulations @Irfaan Ebrahim !!!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Willyza (13/12/18)

Nice 1 @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (13/12/18)

@Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/12/18)

Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (13/12/18)

Thank you to all.. 

Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (13/12/18)

Congrats on the medal @Irfaan Ebrahim 
Well deserved
Thank you for all your posts and insightful reviews and commentary!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Irfaan Ebrahim (13/12/18)

Thank you @silver


Silver said:


> Congrats on the medal @Irfaan Ebrahim
> Well deserved
> Thank you for all your posts and insightful reviews and commentary!



Sent from my VTR-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (13/12/18)

Congratulations @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (13/12/18)

Well done @Irfaan Ebrahim enjoy that medal

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (13/12/18)

Congratulations @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (13/12/18)

nice one Kobus @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (13/12/18)

Awesome @Irfaan Ebrahim  Enjoy your shiny new medal.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (13/12/18)

Congratulations @Irfaan Ebrahim . Well deserved shiny new medal.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/12/18)

Lekker Lekker Kobus!!! You yster @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (13/12/18)

Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim 

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir (13/12/18)

Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/12/18)

Congrats

@Irfaan Ebrahim !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Vapessa (16/12/18)

Well done @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (3/1/19)

Congratulations @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (3/1/19)

@Irfaan Ebrahim

Well done!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chanelr (4/1/19)

Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## veecee (4/1/19)

Stosta said:


> Morning Guys!
> 
> To kick off this glorious Thursday I get the honour of announcing another Dedicated Member that has been awarded a medal!
> 
> ...


Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim !

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (29/1/19)

Congratulations to @franshorn who get his Dedicated Member medal today! Dedicated Members are the lifeblood of the forum!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## JurgensSt (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (29/1/19)

Way to go @franshorn!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Amir (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RainstormZA (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn ! Well earned!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Chanelr (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (29/1/19)

nice one @franshorn !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (29/1/19)

congratulations @franshorn !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/1/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @franshorn

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (29/1/19)

Congratulations @franshorn , nice one and enjoy with us.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (29/1/19)

Nice 1 @franshorn

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/1/19)

Congratulations @franshorn . Well deserved medal.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (29/1/19)

@franshorn

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn now you need to chase that profile pic medal

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/1/19)

Congrats @franshorn 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (31/1/19)

Congratulations @franshorn

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (31/1/19)

Belated congrats on the medal @franshorn and thanks for all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Alex (5/2/19)

We would like to acknowledge @SinnerG, for his involvement on the forum. And as such, have awarded him the *Dedicated Member Medal.

Congratulations are in order 
*
Thanks for being part of the family SinnerG.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (5/2/19)

congratulations! @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/2/19)

Congratulations on your medal @SinnerG .

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SinnerG (5/2/19)

Thank you!! 
And I think I've just recently hit my 1 year anniversary of vaping. 99.999% cig free ... Nobody's perfect, but we fight the craving.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (5/2/19)

Congrats @SinnerG.
Way to go!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/2/19)

Congrats @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/2/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (5/2/19)

Congrats @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/2/19)

Nice 1 @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/2/19)

nice one @SinnerG !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## nicoh (5/2/19)

veecee said:


> Congrats @Irfaan Ebrahim !
> 
> Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk


well done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Martin Narainsamy (5/2/19)

Congrads @SinnerG
May there be many more medals to come

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Andre (5/2/19)

Way to go @SinnerG - on both counts!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## GSM500 (5/2/19)

Welldone @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (5/2/19)

Congratulations to you @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (5/2/19)

Congrats @SinnerG (and long time no see!)

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/2/19)

Way to go @SinnerG 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (6/2/19)

Congratulations @SinnerG

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (6/2/19)

Congrats on the medal @SinnerG
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## ddk1979 (6/2/19)

Great stuff @SinnerG 

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (6/2/19)

Belated Congratulations @franshorn
Congratulations @SinnerG 

Awesome guys!!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (7/2/19)

Please join me in congratulating @Cobrali for receiving the International Vaper Award






Congrats mate and enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Amir (7/2/19)

Congrats @Cobrali 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/19)

zadiac said:


> Please join me in congratulating @Cobrali for receiving the International Vaper Award
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks guys! Never knew there was such a medal! Will still be back to SA sometime later this year! Forgive me if i am absent for long durations as i am based in China and will not be able to get onto the forum because of the great firewall of China! 

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## JurgensSt (7/2/19)

Congratulations on the medals



Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (7/2/19)

nice one @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/2/19)

Enjoy your second medal @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/2/19)

Congratulations on your latest medal @Cobrali .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Dietz (7/2/19)

Congrats @SinnerG !!
and @Cobrali on the new Shiny!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (7/2/19)

Congrats @Cobrali 

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (7/2/19)

Congratulations! @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (7/2/19)

Congrats @Cobrali - and thanks for staying in touch while being abroad !

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 2


----------



## Kuhlkatz (7/2/19)

Congratz @Cobrali .
Amazing what extremes peeps will go to to get some medals 'unlocked' 

Jokes aside, I hope you're enjoying your stint in Shenzhen!

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 4


----------



## Cobrali (7/2/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Congratz @Cobrali .
> Amazing what extremes peeps will go to to get some medals 'unlocked'
> 
> Jokes aside, I hope you're enjoying your stint in Shenzhen!


Haha..is there a vape traveller award? Cause i have over 5 countries i have visited! 

It has been good so far. Hopefully this year will be a better year!

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bulldog (7/2/19)

Congrats @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (7/2/19)

@Cobrali 



for conquering the Great Firewall of China!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (8/2/19)

Well done @Cobrali 
Excellent work!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/2/19)

Congrats @Cobrali

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/19)

At ECIGSSA we appreciate any and all forms of interaction on the forum and all active members are highly appreciated for contributing to the content.
Please join me in extending a congratz to our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal:



@ShamZ , congratulations and thanks for all the contributions.

Enjoy the shiny !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/2/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/2/19)

congrats @ShamZ !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/2/19)

Well done @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (12/2/19)

Congrats @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/2/19)

Congrats @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/2/19)

Congratulations @ShamZ .

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/2/19)

Nice one @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ShamZ (12/2/19)

Thanks so much!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 5


----------



## Amir (12/2/19)

Well done @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/2/19)

Congratulations @SinnerG , @Cobrali and @ShamZ , enjoy the shiny hardware.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/19)

Congratulations @SinnerG , @Cobrali and @ShamZ

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/19)

Congrats @ShamZ

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (13/2/19)

Congratulations @ShamZ, well done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (13/2/19)

Way to go @ShamZ 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/2/19)

Congratulations @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Cornelius (13/2/19)

Congratulations @SinnerG , @Cobrali and @ShamZ

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (13/2/19)

Awesome stuff @ShamZ!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (13/2/19)

Congrats @ShamZ and @Cobrali !

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (14/2/19)

Please join me in congratulating @Heino13 in receiving the dedicated member award!

Many thanks for being part of this amazing community and contributing to it!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (14/2/19)

Congratulations @Heino13 , well done.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/2/19)

Enjoy your new medal @Heino13

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Heino13 (14/2/19)

Christos said:


> Please join me in congratulating @Heino13 in receiving the dedicated member award!
> 
> Many thanks for being part of this amazing community and contributing to it!


Thanks guys

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Willyza (14/2/19)

Well Done @Heino13

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (14/2/19)

Heino13 said:


> Thanks guys
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk



congrats !!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (14/2/19)

Congrats @Heino13 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (14/2/19)

Congratulations @Heino13

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (14/2/19)

Congrats @Heino13

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bulldog (14/2/19)

Congratulations @Heino13

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (14/2/19)

Congratulations @Heino13 , enjoy the hardware.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/2/19)

Congrats All!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Vapessa (15/2/19)

Congrats to all the latest people for their Awards.
@franshorn
@SinnerG
@Cobrali
@ShamZ
@Heino13
Awesomeness

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/2/19)

Congratulations on your medal @Heino13

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (16/2/19)

Congrats on the medals @ShamZ and @Heino13

Thanks for all your contributions and dedication.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (20/2/19)

Please join me in congratulating *@M.Adhir* on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

This medal is awarded to members who are dedicated to the forum. Their contributions help to make this forum a great place.

Thanks @M.Adhir - we appreciate your contributions and involvement

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir !! enjoy!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (20/2/19)

Nice 1 @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/19)

Great one @M.Adhir , congratulations.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## JurgensSt (20/2/19)

Congrats @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (20/2/19)

congratulations @M.Adhir !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (20/2/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (20/2/19)

Congratulations !! @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (20/2/19)

@M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Cornelius (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/19)

congrats @ShamZ !

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/19)

Congratulations @Heino13

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ddk1979 (20/2/19)

Congratulations @M.Adhir

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (20/2/19)

Way to go @M.Adhir!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/2/19)

Congrats you Madhir!  Enjoy @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Paul33 (20/2/19)

Nice on @M.Adhir

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Rob Fisher (20/2/19)

It gives me great pleasure to announce a special medal for @ARYANTO! The *"Always A Good LOL" *medal! Congrats @ARYANTO!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (20/2/19)

Congratulations @ARYANTO , keep those laughs coming meneer.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/2/19)

Nice one @ARYANTO

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (21/2/19)

Congratulations @ARYANTO , well done.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (21/2/19)

Well done, and thank you @ARYANTO I Always look forward to my daily clicks on the “Giggles” tab!

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (21/2/19)

nice one @ARYANTO ....lol

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/2/19)

Well done @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/2/19)

Congratulations @ARYANTO . You have been so active on the forum that I assumed you had been awarded this medal ages ago. About time. Well done.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (21/2/19)

Congrats @ARYANTO 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/2/19)

Lekker Kwagga!

Congratulations @ARYANTO !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/2/19)

Congratulations @ARYANTO

Thank u for making me laugh everyday. Whenever I feel down I go to the giggles section or the dirty lol and it picks me right back up!!! This medal is definitely well deserved.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/2/19)

Congrats @ARYANTO 

Think you need to change your name to Captain Giggles

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (21/2/19)

Well done @ARYANTO keep them coming.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (21/2/19)

Way to go @ARYANTO! I never miss your funnies.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (22/2/19)

Nice one @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce a special medal for @ARYANTO! The *"Always A Good LOL" *medal! Congrats @ARYANTO!
> View attachment 158707


Thank you so much , it is totally unexpected , I'M LOVING IT

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (22/2/19)

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (22/2/19)

Paul33 said:


> @ARYANTO


Thank you Paul .

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (22/2/19)

Congrats @ARYANTO 
Well deserved
Love your jokes and comments - always makes me laugh and smile

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (22/2/19)

WOW! @ARYANTO You won a medal we didn't know existed! Nice one!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (24/2/19)

Thank you all very much , you welcomed me like a lost brother when I joined, and that is my inspiration to keep a smile on your dials every day , If I can.
''long days and peaceful nights''

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## veecee (24/2/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce a special medal for @ARYANTO! The *"Always A Good LOL" *medal! Congrats @ARYANTO!
> View attachment 158707


Nice one @ARYANTO. I enjoy your lolz posts, they always provide a little pic me up! 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/2/19)

Please join us in congratulating @Vaporator00, who was just awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.

This is just a small token of appreciation for your contribution to the community.

Congrats @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (26/2/19)

congratulations @Vaporator00 Enjoy!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/2/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (26/2/19)

nice one @Vaporator00 !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## SAVaper (26/2/19)

Congratulations @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (26/2/19)

Congratulations @Vaporator00

Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Amir (26/2/19)

Congrats @Vaporator00


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/2/19)

_*Congrats @Vaporator00*_

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Vaporator00 (26/2/19)

Many thanks everyone! It's been nothing but a pleasure being a part of this awesome community.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Chanelr (26/2/19)

@ARYANTO congrats man well deserved!
Also congrats to @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/2/19)

Congratulations @Vaporator00 , well done and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/2/19)

Congrats on your new shiny medal @Vaporator00 .

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Paul33 (26/2/19)

Nice new shiny @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (26/2/19)

Congrats @Vaporator00 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asterix (26/2/19)

Well done @Vaporator00 !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (26/2/19)

Congrats @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/2/19)

Congrats @Vaporator00!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (1/3/19)

Congrats @Vaporator00 

Need me another new shiny medal!!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> Many thanks everyone! It's been nothing but a pleasure being a part of this awesome community.


@hot.chillie35 something I say offend you? .... With the disagreement?

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Asterix (2/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> @hot.chillie35 something I say offend you? .... With the disagreement?


My bet is he meant to hit the "can relate" button. I'm constantly having to undo and redo ratings because of a big clumsy thumb on a small iPhone screen.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4 | Can relate 3


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/19)

Vaporator00 said:


> @hot.chillie35 something I say offend you? .... With the disagreement?



Must have been a typo... Gna check now

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/3/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Must have been a typo... Gna check now




Corrected! Sorry for that... Was definitely a typo

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Vaporator00 (2/3/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> Corrected! Sorry for that... Was definitely a typo


LOL, no stress... I've been guilty of the same

Reactions: Like 3 | Can relate 4


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/19)

Asterix said:


> My bet is he meant to hit the "can relate" button. I'm constantly having to undo and redo ratings because of a big clumsy thumb on a small iPhone screen.



*Lol ... 'HE'* is actually a _*"SHE" *and that was exactly the case. _

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Asterix (3/3/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> *Lol ... 'HE'* is actually a _*"SHE" *and that was exact the case. _


Oops! Sorry @hot.chillie35.

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/3/19)

Asterix said:


> Oops! Sorry @hot.chillie35.



*NO worries! *

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (3/3/19)

Congrats on the medal @Vaporator00 
Thanks for your contributions and being actively part of this community!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (3/3/19)

Nice 1 @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RainstormZA (3/3/19)

hot.chillie35 said:


> *Lol ... 'HE'* is actually a _*"SHE" *and that was exactly the case. _


Haha all too common.

Congrats @Vaporator00

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## zadiac (5/3/19)

Please join me in congratulating @Jean claude Vaaldamme for receiving the Dedicated Member Medal






Thank you for your dedication and contribution to the forum and enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (5/3/19)

Congrats @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (5/3/19)

Congrats @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (5/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/3/19)

I really enjoy reading your posts @Jean claude Vaaldamme .Enjoy your shiny new medal.And keep those posts coming.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (5/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (5/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme , enjoy it Boet.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (5/3/19)

Jissie, thanks to everyone, apart from second place in Aventura Badplaas Mr Boepens 1998, this is the only other medal Ive ever won

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6 | Funny 6


----------



## vicTor (5/3/19)

nice one @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (5/3/19)

Check you go @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/3/19)

Congrats @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (5/3/19)

_*Congrats @Jean claude Vaaldamme*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (5/3/19)

Nice 1 _*@Jean claude Vaaldamme *_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/3/19)

Congratulations @Jeanlclaude Vaaldamme . You must have set a record for the fastest member to receive this award. Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## StompieZA (5/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (5/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (5/3/19)

Nice one @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (5/3/19)

Way to go @Jean claude Vaaldamme!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (6/3/19)

Congrats on the medal @Jean claude Vaaldamme 
Thanks for your contributions here on the forum
I have enjoyed your threads and questions - you have certainly uncovered many interesting discussions

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (6/3/19)

Congrats Mnr

@Jean claude Vaaldamme 



Send from the small screen

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/3/19)

Congratulations @Jean claude Vaaldamme

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/3/19)

ECIGSSA is an active and supportive community of vapers. Being a member is like having a set of vaping experts on speed dial, as most of the active forumites will not hesitate to give suggestions and assistance, or even just a bit of moral support where needed.
The Dedicated Member medal is like a small 'thank you' or token of appreciation to all of those that actively participate.

Please join me in congratulating the latest reipient of this medal:



@Dela Rey Steyn , thanks for your dedication and all the contributions.
Dedicated members are champs !

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 2 | Winner 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/3/19)

Congratulations @Dela Rey Steyn, well deserved!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (12/3/19)

well done @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Asterix (12/3/19)

Congrats @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Amir (12/3/19)

Congratulations @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Bulldog (12/3/19)

Congratulations @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Vaporator00 (12/3/19)

Well done @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chanelr (12/3/19)

Well done and congrats to @Jean claude Vaaldamme and @Dela Rey Steyn on the forum medals.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/3/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (12/3/19)

Thanks guys and girls! It's much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 5


----------



## JurgensSt (12/3/19)

Congrats @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (12/3/19)

Congrats on the medal @Dela Rey Steyn 
Well deserved - and thank you for all your contributions and dedication here on the forum!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/3/19)

Congratulations @Dela Rey Steyn ,well done.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## Paul33 (12/3/19)

Well done @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## StompieZA (12/3/19)

BIG Congratulations @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (12/3/19)

Lekker generaal @Dela Rey Steyn 
Sal jy die vapers kom lei?

Reactions: Like 4 | Funny 5


----------



## Andre (12/3/19)

Way to go @Dela Rey Steyn!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## RainstormZA (12/3/19)

Congrats @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/3/19)

Congrats @Jean claude Vaaldamme, that sure was quick work.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## CaliGuy (12/3/19)

Well done on your new medal @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (12/3/19)

@Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (13/3/19)

Well done @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (19/3/19)

Announcing the dedicated medal awards being awarded to @CaliGuy.

Well done and thank you for your contributions sir!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (19/3/19)

Congrats on the medal @CaliGuy 
Well deserved
I enjoy reading your posts - you are always on the ball and trying to offer help and advice
Thanks for your dedication and conteibutions!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## lesvaches (19/3/19)

congratulations @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Chanelr (19/3/19)

Well deserved @CaliGuy congrats

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/3/19)

Congratulations @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (19/3/19)

Congratulations @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/19)

Congratulations to @Dela Rey Steyn and @CaliGuy .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## JurgensSt (19/3/19)

Congrats @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (19/3/19)

Congratulations @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (19/3/19)

Congrats @CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 9 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Andre (19/3/19)

Way to go @CaliGuy!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

Congrats @CaliGuy, you always have solid advice!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## vicTor (19/3/19)

congrats @CaliGuy !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (19/3/19)

@CaliGuy

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Super happy with my shiny new medal, been wanting one for a while now. Thanks everyone, enjoying the forum and peeps so much!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (19/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Super happy with my shiny new medal, been wanting one for a while now. Thanks everyone, enjoying the forum and peeps so much!



In your case the medal is well deserved! I got mine simply because of my stunning good looks....

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In your case the medal is well deserved! I got mine simply because of my stunning good looks....



I also thought my looks would get me further in life, beauty is in the eye of the beholder

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Christos (19/3/19)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> In your case the medal is well deserved! I got mine simply because of my stunning good looks....


Who has been whispering sweet nothings in your ears?

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Room Fogger (19/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Super happy with my shiny new medal, been wanting one for a while now. Thanks everyone, enjoying the forum and peeps so much!


Congrats sir, enjoy the moment !

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaliGuy (19/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Congrats sir, enjoy the moment !


Thanks bud

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 2


----------



## Silver (26/3/19)

Please join me in congratulating *@clydern *on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

Dedicated members are the backbone of the forum and help to make this a great place for all with their contributions and dedication over time

Thank you @clydern , your contribution here is appreciated!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (26/3/19)

Way to go @clydern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## lesvaches (26/3/19)

congratulations @clydern, though i'm sure that #$@*&^@! lawn has something to do with it.

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/3/19)

Well done @clydern . ENJOY YOUR SHINY NEW MEDAL. 

Maybe you should start a new thread "HOW TO GET THE PERFECT LAWN"

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern (26/3/19)

Silver said:


> Please join me in congratulating *@clydern *on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> Dedicated members are the backbone of the forum and help to make this a great place for all with their contributions and dedication over time
> 
> Thank you @clydern , your contribution here is appreciated!


Thanks buddy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## RainstormZA (26/3/19)

Welcome to the club @clydern!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (26/3/19)

Congrats @clydern

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (26/3/19)

Congrats @clydern

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (26/3/19)

Well done @clydern

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/3/19)

Congratulations @clydern , enjoy it. 

Great looking lawn you have just by the way. Mine is a holy lawn currently as I’m digging to find a blerrie water leak!

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## clydern (26/3/19)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @clydern , enjoy it.
> 
> Great looking lawn you have just by the way. Mine is a holy lawn currently as I’m digging to find a blerrie water leak!


Wait for the " how to vape and maintain great grass " thread 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Amir (26/3/19)

Congrats @clydern 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (26/3/19)

Congrats @clydern!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (26/3/19)

Congrats @clydern

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/3/19)

Congratulations @clydern

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (26/3/19)

congrats @clydern !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CaliGuy (26/3/19)

Nice one @clydern, enjoy seeing your posts with a different setup almost every week.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## clydern (26/3/19)

CaliGuy said:


> Nice one @clydern, enjoy seeing your posts with a different setup almost every week.


Atleast someone appreciates my indecisive behaviour.  I can tell you that my bank account is not happy 

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## Bulldog (26/3/19)

Well done @clydern

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (26/3/19)

congratulations @clydern

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Alex (2/4/19)

We would like to announce that @Hanre "Trol" Slier has been awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.
Thank you for your contribution to the community.





Congrats my man.

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## StompieZA (2/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier and everyone else that recently got some shiny medals!!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 1


----------



## vicTor (2/4/19)

congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (2/4/19)

_*Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier*_
_*

*_

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/4/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (2/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (2/4/19)

Congrats on the medal @Hanre "Trol" Slier !
Thanks for your dedication and contributions here on the forum!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/4/19)

congratulations @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (2/4/19)

Congratulations @Hanre "Trol" Slier !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (9/4/19)

Well done @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Willyza (9/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/19)

Congrats on the medals :
- @Dela Rey Steyn 
- @CaliGuy 
- @clydern
- @Hanre "Trol" Slier 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Cornelius (9/4/19)

Congrats on the medals :
- @Dela Rey Steyn 
- @CaliGuy 
- @clydern
- @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaliGuy (9/4/19)

Congrats @Hanre "Trol" Slier

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (9/4/19)

Congratulations to @NOOB for receiving the "Dedicated Member" medal






Thank you for your contributions to this forum and enjoy your new shiny!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (9/4/19)

whoot! well done @NOOB, well deserved.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (9/4/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @NOOB !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (9/4/19)

Congratulations to @NOOB

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NOOB (9/4/19)

WOW!! Thanks all. It is an utter privilege to be a part of this forum and thanks to all who have shared their knowledge and experiences with us! The journey and learning curve never ends and this forum would be a lesser place without you guys!
Much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## Andre (9/4/19)

Way to go @NOOB!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (9/4/19)

Congrats on the medal @NOOB !
Well deserved
And thank you for sharing your journey with us and for all your contributions thus far!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (9/4/19)

congrats @NOOB !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (9/4/19)

Way to go @NOOB , enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (9/4/19)

Nice one @NOOB!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GSM500 (9/4/19)

Only catching up now but congrats to

@CaliGuy 
@Dela Rey Steyn 
@NOOB 
@Hanre "Trol" Slier 
@clydern 

Enjoy the shiny stuffs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (9/4/19)

Congratulations @NOOB

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (10/4/19)

Congrats @NOOB



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (10/4/19)

Nice 1 @NOOB

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (10/4/19)

Congratulations @NOOB 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (10/4/19)

Congrats @NOOB!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB (10/4/19)

Thanks everyone, much appreciated!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (10/4/19)

Well done @NOOB

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Hanre "Trol" Slier (11/4/19)

Thanks to all for the congrats...


I appreciate it. That is what makes this forum the best above all others.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2


----------



## StompieZA (11/4/19)

NOOB said:


> Thanks everyone, much appreciated!



Big Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (16/4/19)

At ECIGSSA all active members and their contibutions are highly appreciated, and this small token is our thanks to them:
Please join me in congratulating @Muchis on receiving a Dedicated Member medal -



@Muchis, thanks for your dedication and all your contributions!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## Muchis (16/4/19)

Wow, this is awesome.... 4 years on here.... Best forum by a country mile!!! 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7


----------



## StompieZA (16/4/19)

Congratulations and enjoy your new shiny medal @Muchis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (16/4/19)

Congratulations @Muchis !!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (16/4/19)

Congrats @Muchis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (16/4/19)

nice one @Muchis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/4/19)

Muchis said:


> Wow, this is awesome.... 4 years on here.... Best forum by a country mile!!!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk





Enjoy your SHINY new medal @Muchis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (16/4/19)

Congrats @Muchis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (16/4/19)

Congrats @Muchis!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (16/4/19)

Way to go @Muchis !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Safz_b (16/4/19)

@Muchis  your alerts gonna be flooded!!
Congrats

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## Willyza (16/4/19)

Nice 1 @Muchis

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (16/4/19)

Muchis said:


> Wow, this is awesome.... 4 years on here.... Best forum by a country mile!!!
> 
> Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk


Congratulations @Muchis 

I agree with your sentiments. Best forum without all the keyboard warriors and attitude/posturing found on others.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (16/4/19)

Congratulations @Muchis , May you have a cloudy day, enjoy the shiny.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/4/19)

Congratulations to @NOOB

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/4/19)

Congratulations @Muchis

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (16/4/19)

Congrats @Muchis

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/4/19)

Congrats @Muchis 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## JurgensSt (16/4/19)

Congratulations @Muchis

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Amir (16/4/19)

Congratulations @Muchis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (16/4/19)

Congrats @Muchis

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Muchis (16/4/19)

Thanks everybody, feel really special, my phone hasn't stopped vibrating :} 

Sent from my EML-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## GSM500 (16/4/19)

Well done @Muchis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (16/4/19)

Congratulations @Muchis

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (23/4/19)

It gives me great pleasure to announce the awarding of the Dedicated Member award to @Juan_G .
Thank you for your contributions and well done!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (23/4/19)

Awesome @Juan_G !!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/4/19)

Well done @Juan_G


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (23/4/19)

Congratulations @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/19)

Congrats @Juan_G!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (23/4/19)

Way to go @Juan_G!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/4/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (23/4/19)

Well done @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (23/4/19)

Nice one @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (23/4/19)

nice one @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (23/4/19)

Congrats @Juan_G it’s been interesting watching your vaping journey thus far.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (23/4/19)

Well done @Juan_G 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Juan_G (23/4/19)

Christos said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce the awarding of the Dedicated Member award to @Juan_G .
> Thank you for your contributions and well done!


Oh wow this is simply awesome! Thank you so much!! 

I would just like to thank my .... Nah just kidding, no time for speeches, let's VAPE!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7 | Funny 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/4/19)

Congratulations on your new medal @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (23/4/19)

Congrats and well done @Juan_G!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kirsty101 (23/4/19)

Big up @


Juan_G said:


> Oh wow this is simply awesome! Thank you so much!!
> 
> I would just like to thank my .... Nah just kidding, no time for speeches, let's VAPE!!




Congrats on your bling bling

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## GSM500 (23/4/19)

Well done @Juan_G

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (24/4/19)

Congrats @Juan_G !!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/19)

Belated congrats on the medal @Muchis 


Thanks for all the contributions over the years and the kind comments about the forum.

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (24/4/19)

Congrats on the medal @Juan_G 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication. Great to see members getting involved, asking questions - and improving their vaping!



Vape on

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (24/4/19)

Nice 1 @Muchis 
@Juan_G

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (24/4/19)

Nice one dude @Juan_G 

Enjoy your shiny

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (24/4/19)

Nice one @Juan_G , enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (1/5/19)

I would like to announce @The vaper new medal for being a Dedicated Member.

Thank you for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (1/5/19)

Congratulations @The vaper , enjoy it

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mollie (1/5/19)

Christos said:


> I would like to announce @The vaper new medal for being a Dedicated Member.
> 
> Thank you for your contributions!


Thanks alot
Great to be part of the forum

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/5/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @The vaper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (1/5/19)

Congratulations @The vaper!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Kirsty101 (1/5/19)

Congrats on your Medal @The vaper 
Way to Go.....

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (1/5/19)

Well done @The vaper

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asterix (1/5/19)

Congrats on your medal @The vaper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Silver (1/5/19)

Congrats on the medal @The vaper !
Thank you for being a dedicated member and for your contributions

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (1/5/19)

congrats @The vaper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/5/19)

Congratulations on your new shiny medal @The vaper

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CaliGuy (1/5/19)

Congrats on the medal @The vaper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/5/19)

Congrats @The vaper 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GSM500 (1/5/19)

Great stuff @The vaper , Enjoy your new hardware

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Mollie (1/5/19)

Thanks to all

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (1/5/19)

@Muchis 
@Juan_G 
@The vaper
CONGRATULATIONS hope you will on here long enough to get all of them !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/5/19)

Nice 1 @The vaper

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## NOOB (2/5/19)

Congrats @The vaper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (2/5/19)

Congratulations @The vaper

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Andre (2/5/19)

Way to go @The vaper!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

Hi all

Am happy to announce the award of the Dedicated Member medal to *@Asterix* 

This medal goes to members that have shown dedication to the forum through their posts and presence here. Dedicated members help to make our forum a great place.

Thank you for your contributions and dedication since you joined the forum @Asterix. 

Please join me in congratulating @Asterix on his new medal

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

Enjoy your new shiny medal @Asterix

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

Found this for you @Asterix !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mollie (7/5/19)

@Asterix well done enjoy






Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (7/5/19)

Silver said:


> Hi all
> 
> Am happy to announce the award of the Dedicated Member medal to *@Asterix*
> 
> ...


Thank you @Silver. Absolutely love being on the forum and look forward to meeting a lot of you in person at Vapecon 2019!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 7


----------



## Asterix (7/5/19)

Silver said:


> Found this for you @Asterix !
> 
> View attachment 165803


That’s epic! Asterix at the Olympic Games!!! Thanks again @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5


----------



## Silver (7/5/19)

Asterix said:


> Thank you @Silver. Absolutely love being on the forum and look forward to meeting a lot of you in person at Vapecon 2019!



Looking forward to meeting you @Asterix !
Will be great

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1


----------



## lesvaches (7/5/19)

Congratulations @Asterix

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/5/19)

nice one @Asterix

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/5/19)

Great one @Asterix , enjoy the medal.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (7/5/19)

Well Done @Asterix

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (7/5/19)

Way to go @Asterix!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (7/5/19)

Congrats @Asterix

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/5/19)

vicTor said:


> nice one @Asterix


@vicTor cool new profile pic.I thought who is the new guy? I was use to your Asmodus pic.But anyway cool pic.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/5/19)

Congratulations @Asterix

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/5/19)

Congrats @Asterix

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (7/5/19)

Congrats @Asterix

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/5/19)

Congratulations @Asterix

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (7/5/19)

Congrats @Asterix



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/5/19)

Well done @Asterix

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (7/5/19)

Congrats @Asterix

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/5/19)

Congratulations @Asterix i can’t wait to receive a medal lol but they make ur profile look so much more amazing

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/5/19)

Congrats @Asterix!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (14/5/19)

Please join us in congratulating @Derek Van Zyl for achieving the elusive Coil Master Medal.

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 4


----------



## vicTor (14/5/19)

congrats @Derek Van Zyl !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (14/5/19)

congrats 

@The vaper
@Asterix
@Derek Van Zyl !

Enjoy ur medals !!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Andre (14/5/19)

Way to go @Derek Van Zyl!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Hooked (14/5/19)

WOW @Derek Van Zyl!! If your coils are as good as your home-brewed coffee juice, they must be magnificent, in fact, something to go nuts about

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## lesvaches (14/5/19)

Congratulations @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (14/5/19)

Well done @Derek Van Zyl 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/19)

Congratulations on the new bling @Asterix .







Winner of the dedicated member award !

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (14/5/19)

Congrats @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/5/19)

Congratulations on the new medal @Derek Van Zyl .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (14/5/19)

BAIE GELUK @Derek Van Zyl !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Amir (14/5/19)

congrats @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (14/5/19)

Congrats @Derek Van Zyl

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Mollie (14/5/19)

Geluk Mnr Van Zyl

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Silver (14/5/19)

Congrats on the coil medal @Derek Van Zyl !
Great stuff!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## GSM500 (14/5/19)

Well Done @Derek Van Zyl and to @Asterix too

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (14/5/19)

Congratulations @Derek Van Zyl , extremely well done.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Bulldog (14/5/19)

Congrats @Derek Van Zyl hope to congratulate you in person at the next Vape Meet on the 01/06

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Willyza (14/5/19)

@Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asterix (14/5/19)

Congratulations @Derek Van Zyl

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## zadiac (21/5/19)

Please join me in congratulating @waja09 for receiving the "Dedicated Member" medal





Congrats @waja09! Thank you for your contribution and dedication to the forum! Enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (21/5/19)

Congrats @waja09 !
Thanks for the dedication!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (21/5/19)

congrats @waja09 

nice one

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (21/5/19)

Congratulations @waja09 , enjoy the moment.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/5/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @waja09 .

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## waja09 (21/5/19)

Thanks all ... Appreciate it!!! 

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Willyza (21/5/19)

Nice 1 @waja09

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bulldog (21/5/19)

Congratulations @waja09

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (21/5/19)

Congrats @waja09

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mollie (21/5/19)

Congrats @waja09 

Sent from my ANE-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## GSM500 (21/5/19)

Nicely done @waja09

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (21/5/19)

Congrats @waja09

.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (21/5/19)

Congrats @waja09


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## lesvaches (21/5/19)

Congratulations @waja09 !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (21/5/19)

@waja09

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/5/19)

Congrats @waja09


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (22/5/19)

Congratulations @waja09 @Asterix @Derek Van Zyl great job guys

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/5/19)

Well done @waja09

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/5/19)

Congratulations @waja09 .

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (27/5/19)

Congrats to @GerharddP for receiving the* International Vaper Award! *No longer living in SA but still an active ECIGSSA member!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Bulldog (27/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (28/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/5/19)

Enjoy your new medal @GerharddP

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (28/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP , enjoy the medal and keep the vaping flag flying high.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (28/5/19)

congratulations @GerharddP

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asterix (28/5/19)

Congrats @GerharddP 
Great to see expats still active. Thank you!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Amir (28/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP .

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (28/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (28/5/19)

Congratulations @GerharddP

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Andre (28/5/19)

Way to go @GerharddP!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## GerharddP (28/5/19)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats to @GerharddP for receiving the* International Vaper Award! *No longer living in SA but still an active ECIGSSA member!
> View attachment 167553


Aw guys..thank you all so much..making a grown man blush.
I will keep the eciggsa flag waving high and proud.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Hooked (28/5/19)

Well done @GerharddP !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (28/5/19)

Congrats @GerharddP 
Thanks for keeping in touch and sharing the info and photos from abroad!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (4/6/19)

Without all the active ECIGSSA contributors this would be a very boring spot. Fortunately, we have quite an active community that keeps us all in the know, and freely share both their journey and wisdom with us. They deserve a special thank you.

Please join me in congratulating @Grand Guru as the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal :



@Grand Guru , thanks for all your contributions ! 
Enjoy the shiny.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (4/6/19)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Without all the active ECIGSSA contributors this would be a very boring spot. Fortunately, we have quite an active community that keeps us all in the know, and freely share both their journey and wisdom with us. They deserve a special thank you.
> 
> Please join me in congratulating @Grand Guru as the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal :
> View attachment 168181
> ...


Congrats on the Medal @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/6/19)

Congrats with your shiny new medal @Grand Guru  we would like to see it at the next Cape Town Vape meet please or when you are on holiday in Cape Town.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (4/6/19)

Congratulations @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (4/6/19)

Congrats on the Medal @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (4/6/19)

congrats @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/6/19)

Well done @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (4/6/19)

Well done @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (4/6/19)

Congratulations @Grand Guru , well deserved.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/6/19)

Congrats @Grand Guru

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (4/6/19)

Congratulations @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (4/6/19)

ECIGSSA is getting fancy now, a @Grand Guru nogals! Congrats on the Medal, very well deserved!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/6/19)

Congratulations on the medal @Grand Guru . You are such an active member I thought you would have received the medal ages ago.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/6/19)

Thank you all! This community is really amazing

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 9


----------



## Paul33 (4/6/19)

Nice one @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (4/6/19)

Way to go @Grand Guru!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 2


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)

Congrats @GerharddP

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (4/6/19)

Congratulations @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (4/6/19)

@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Tinykey (5/6/19)

Grads @Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/6/19)

Well done !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (5/6/19)

Congrats on the medal @Grand Guru 


Thank you for all your dedication and contributions since you joined!

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (6/6/19)

Congrats @Grand Guru 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (9/6/19)

@Grand Guru awesome ,weldone and congrats!

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (9/6/19)

Congrats @Grand Guru

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A. You have been awarded the dedicated member award for your contributions. 

Well done!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/6/19)

Congrats @Lawrence A.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A on your new Shiny!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (11/6/19)

nice one @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/6/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Lawrence A !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (11/6/19)

Congrats on the medal @Lawrence A !


Thank you for your contributions and dedication to the forum!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A. 
Enjoy ur medal!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A , nice one!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (11/6/19)

Congrats @Lawrence A 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (11/6/19)

Congrats @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## lesvaches (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Tinykey (11/6/19)

Congratulations @Lawrence A bran new shining medal to u

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Lawrence A (11/6/19)

WOW thanks everyone. This is awesome. I am so glad to be part of this community and so glad I found vaping

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## ddk1979 (11/6/19)

Congrats @Lawrence A 

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (11/6/19)

Well done @Lawrence A

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Andre (11/6/19)

Way to go @Lawrence A!

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (11/6/19)

Congrats @Lawrence A!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (2/7/19)

Good morning fellow forumites

Gives us great pleasure to announce the award of the International Vaper medal to *@RainstormZA *

This medal goes to a member that still contributes to our community from abroad.

@RainstormZA has relocated to the UK and despite being far away she still contributes frequently here and keeps us in the loop. We appreciate your ongoing involvement @RainstormZA and wishing you all the best in your new spot!

Join me in congratulating @RainstormZA on this special medal

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (2/7/19)

Congratulations with your International Vaper medal @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (2/7/19)

Congratulations @RainstormZA

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (2/7/19)

Whoop whoop - congrats @RainstormZA 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (2/7/19)

Yahoo @RainstormZA 

Thanks for still keeping us updated from across the water!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (2/7/19)

awesome @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (2/7/19)

Congrats @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## lesvaches (2/7/19)

Congratulations @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (2/7/19)

Congrats @RainstormZA

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (2/7/19)

Congratulations @RainstormZA , now you are internationall.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (2/7/19)

Congratulations @RainstormZA .

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (2/7/19)

Congrats @RainstormZA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Chanelr (2/7/19)

Big congrats to @Grand Guru and @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## StompieZA (2/7/19)

Nice, Congrats guys!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RainstormZA (2/7/19)

Omw I wasn't even expecting this. Thanks guys and ladies.

I have to keep reminding myself you all are an hour ahead of me, it can get pretty confusing at times. Lol.

Like I'm up at 7:30 and it's 8:30 there. Soooo glad I skipped the SA winter - the weather has been marvellous and I've been gardening at work which is something I do love doing and finding hidden "treasures", plants we don't see in SA.

I can't wait to pick the elderberries, blackberries and chestnuts.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## AZAM-ZN (2/7/19)

Nice 1!!! Congratulations

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (2/7/19)

Congratulations @RainstormZA well deserved

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (2/7/19)

Congrats and well-deserved @RainstormZA !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Tinykey (2/7/19)

Congratulations @RainstormZA

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (7/10/19)

Please join us in congratulating @Halfdaft Customs who has just received the Dedicated Member award.

Reactions: Like 15 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (7/10/19)

@Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/19)

Way to go @Halfdaft Customs !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (7/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Silver (7/10/19)

Congrats on the medal @Halfdaft Customs 
Thanks for your dedication here on the forum!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Asterix (7/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (7/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs , enjoy the shiny.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/19)

Well done @Halfdaft Customs  Enjoy your shiny new medal

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## GSM500 (7/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Halfdaft (7/10/19)

Thanks everyone!!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 10


----------



## vicTor (7/10/19)

congrats @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## JurgensSt (7/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Friep (7/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs well done

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Bulldog (7/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (8/10/19)

Well done @Halfdaft Customs

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (8/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Chanelr (8/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## StompieZA (8/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (8/10/19)

Congrats @Halfdaft Customs


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## lesvaches (8/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (8/10/19)

Congratulations @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SparkySA (8/10/19)

Congrats bro, I would just get a noddy badge on this forum

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stillwaters (8/10/19)

Congrats on the bling @Halfdaft Customs

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## zadiac (15/10/19)

Please join me in congratulating @Vilaishima for receiving the Dedicated Member Award






Thank you for your dedication and contribution to this forum @Vilaishima!

Enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (15/10/19)

Enjoy your new medal @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## vicTor (15/10/19)

nice one @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## SAVaper (15/10/19)

Congratulations @Vilaishima 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/10/19)

Congratulations @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Willyza (15/10/19)

Congrats @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Amir (15/10/19)

Congrats @Vilaishima 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (15/10/19)

Congratulations @Vilaishima ,enjoy the shiny is miny feeling.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (15/10/19)

Well done @Vilaishima!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (15/10/19)

Congrats @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Vilaishima (15/10/19)

Thank you all

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 6


----------



## Stillwaters (15/10/19)

Congrats @Vilaishima. Enjoy the bling

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (15/10/19)

Congratulations @Vilaishima

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/10/19)

Congrats @Vilaishima 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/10/19)

It gives me great pleasure to announce another Dedicated Member Medal! Please join me in congratulating @SparkySA!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (21/10/19)

Congratulations @SparkySA , enjoy the shiny meneer.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## vicTor (21/10/19)

congrats @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/10/19)

Enjoy your new shiny medal @SparkySA  well done

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (21/10/19)

A big congrats to both @Vilaishima and @SparkySA on your medals

Thank you both for your dedication and contributions to the forum!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Grand Guru (21/10/19)

Way to go @SparkySA !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Hooked (21/10/19)

Way to go @SparkySA !!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Bulldog (21/10/19)

Congrats @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (22/10/19)

Congrats @SparkySA




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## SparkySA (22/10/19)

Thanks guys, I love to be here

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## lesvaches (22/10/19)

Congratulations @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/10/19)

Congratulations @SparkySA

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stillwaters (22/10/19)

Congrats @SparkySA. Carry on shining even more now

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Christos (5/11/19)

Another dedicated medal to @CashKat88 !

appreciate your dedication and support to ECIGSSA!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (5/11/19)

Nice one @CashKat88 !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (5/11/19)

Very nice @CashKat88 , enjoy the bling and congratulations.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (5/11/19)

Congratulations @CashKat88


Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (5/11/19)

Congrats @CashKat88 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (5/11/19)

congratulations @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CashKat88 (5/11/19)

Thank you guys I appreciate it and I really love being a part of this forum

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Willyza (5/11/19)

@CashKat88

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/11/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/11/19)

Congratulations @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (5/11/19)

Congratulations @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (5/11/19)

Way to go @CashKat88 !

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (5/11/19)

Congrats @CashKat88. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (5/11/19)

Excellent @CashKat88

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (6/11/19)

Way to go @CashKat88

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos (12/11/19)

Please join me in congratulating @Ruan0.30 for his contributions to ECIGSSA. Well done on your dedicated member medal!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## vicTor (12/11/19)

nice one @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (12/11/19)

Congrats @Ruan0.30 !

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CashKat88 (12/11/19)

Nice one @Ruan0.30 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/11/19)

Way to go @Ruan0.30




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/11/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/11/19)

Congratulations @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (12/11/19)

Well done @Ruan0.30 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Ruan0.30 (12/11/19)

Lol.. Thanx guys. Didnt expect this when i woke up

Sent from my VOG-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 6


----------



## Asterix (12/11/19)

Congrats @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Willyza (12/11/19)

@Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (12/11/19)

Well done @Ruan0.30!​

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (12/11/19)

Congratulations @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stillwaters (12/11/19)

Congrats @Ruan0.30. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## ddk1979 (12/11/19)

Congrats @Ruan0.30

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Bulldog (12/11/19)

Congratulations @Ruan0.30

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Silver (19/11/19)

A big congrats to @CTRiaan on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

This goes to those folk who have been dedicated to the forum

Thanks for your contributions @CTRiaan !

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Room Fogger (19/11/19)

Congratulations @CTRiaan , enjoy your medal!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## CTRiaan (19/11/19)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to @CTRiaan on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> This goes to those folk who have been dedicated to the forum
> 
> ...


Thank you, @Silver .

That's a nice start to my day.

Reactions: Winner 5


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (19/11/19)

Way to go @CTRiaan 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (19/11/19)

Congrats @CTRiaan enjoy the bling 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KarlDP (19/11/19)

Congrats @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/11/19)

Congratulations to @Ruan0.30 and @CTRiaan .

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/11/19)

Well done fellow Capetonian Enjoy your shiny new medal @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/11/19)

nice one @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (19/11/19)

Congrats @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (19/11/19)

Well done @CTRiaan. Congrats

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (19/11/19)

Congratulations @CTRiaan

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (19/11/19)

Well done @CTRiaan 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/11/19)

Congrats @CTRiaan 

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/11/19)

Nice one @CTRiaan !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (26/11/19)

Please join us in congratulating @CJB85. He was just awarded the dedicated member medal.

Thanks for being a valuable member of the community @CJB85, congratulations

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/11/19)

Congratulations @CJB85

.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (26/11/19)

Alex said:


> Please join us in congratulating @CJB85. He was just awarded the dedicated member medal.
> 
> Thanks for being a valuable member of the community @CJB85, congratulations



Bazinga! Congrats @CJB85! How appropriate! And a winner of the Xmas presents too! Boom! Double Congrats!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Room Fogger (26/11/19)

Congratulations @CJB85 , double whammy with a shiny here and some Xmas prezzies there.

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (26/11/19)

Excellent @CJB85, congrats!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Clouds4Days (26/11/19)

Welcome to the club @CJB85 
Congratulations on your new shiney medal.
Cheers...

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (27/11/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @CJB85

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## SAVaper (27/11/19)

Well done @CJB85 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (27/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (27/11/19)

congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (27/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (27/11/19)

@CJB85 Well done!!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## CashKat88 (27/11/19)

Way to go @CJB85!!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## CJB85 (27/11/19)

Alex said:


> Please join us in congratulating @CJB85. He was just awarded the dedicated member medal.
> 
> Thanks for being a valuable member of the community @CJB85, congratulations


Thank you @Alex !
Wow, what a morning... 32 degrees in Jhb and I am sitting here with goosebumps.
I am just so happy to be part of such an awesome community and as I take a very deep, comfortable breath, grateful for a new lease on life.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 8


----------



## KarlDP (27/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stillwaters (27/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85. Enjoy your bling and prezzies

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Lawrence A (27/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## NOOB (27/11/19)

Congrats @CJB85

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Bulldog (27/11/19)

Congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (3/12/19)

Please join me in congratulating @MK_AHMED for receiving the Dedicated Member Award





Thank you for your dedication and contribution to this forum @MK_AHMED!

Enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## vicTor (3/12/19)

congratulations @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## hot.chillie35 (3/12/19)

congratulations @MK_AHMED.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (3/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (3/12/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## SAVaper (3/12/19)

Well done @MK_AHMED 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## CashKat88 (3/12/19)

Way to go @MK_AHMED 





Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Room Fogger (3/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED , enjoy your new medal.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lawrence A (3/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Grand Guru (3/12/19)

Way to go @MK_AHMED!

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## MK_AHMED (3/12/19)

I thank you all

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/12/19)

Congratulations @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## NOOB (3/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED. Enjoy the new shiny!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Amir (3/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Clouds4Days (3/12/19)

Nice @MK_AHMED well done on the medal.

Tonight we bring out the 18yr old whiskey

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/12/19)

Congratulations @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Stillwaters (3/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED. Enjoy the new bling

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Resistance (3/12/19)

Belated congrats @CJB85 

congrats @MK_AHMED

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Hooked (4/12/19)

Congrats @MK_AHMED!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Rob Fisher (10/12/19)

I am happy to announce another dedicated member medal! Thank you for your contributions to the forum @Safz_b! Here is your medal!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Lawrence A (10/12/19)

Congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (10/12/19)

Congrats @Safz_b!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (10/12/19)

Wahoo!! Congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (10/12/19)

nice one @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (10/12/19)

Congrats @Safz_b 
Enjoy the Bling!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (10/12/19)

Way to go @Safz_b!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (10/12/19)

Congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (10/12/19)

Congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (10/12/19)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stillwaters (10/12/19)

Congrats on your new bling @Safz_b. Enjoy

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (10/12/19)

Congratulations 
@MK_AHMED
@Safz_b

.

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (10/12/19)

Congratulations @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (10/12/19)

Well done @Safz_b 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Safz_b (10/12/19)

Aww! Yay!! 

Thank You!
@SAVaper @Hooked @MrGSmokeFree @Bulldog @ddk1979 @Stillwaters @Grand Guru *deep breath in* @Puff the Magic Dragon @Amir @CashKat88 @vicTor @Asterix @Lawrence A

@Rob Fisher 
I will wear this with honor!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 6


----------



## Room Fogger (10/12/19)

Congratulations @Safz_b , enjoy it!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (11/12/19)

Congrats @Safz_b


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (21/1/20)

Please join me in celebrating the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @Gringo !


Thanks for your contributions to the forum @Gringo .

Our dedicated members are what keeps ECIGSSA vibrant, alive and ticking. You are all champs.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Please join me in celebrating the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @Gringo !
> View attachment 188243
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to the forum @Gringo .
> ...



Congratulations @Gringo !!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/1/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Please join me in celebrating the latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @Gringo !
> View attachment 188243
> 
> Thanks for your contributions to the forum @Gringo .
> ...


Congratulations @Gringo 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Gringo (21/1/20)

Lekkas manne !!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 8


----------



## vicTor (21/1/20)

nice one @Gringo

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (21/1/20)

Gringo said:


> Lekkas manne !!!



Nicely done and thanks for the contribution to the forum. 
Have a lekker day

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/1/20)

Congrats @Gringo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Grand Guru (21/1/20)

Way to go @Gringo !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (21/1/20)

_*Congrats @Gringo*_

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (21/1/20)

Congrats @Gringo, Enjoy the bling

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (21/1/20)

Great news @Gringo.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (21/1/20)

Nice one @Gringo , enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (21/1/20)

Congrats @Gringo!

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/1/20)

Congratulations @Gringo nice 1 brother

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (21/1/20)

Congrats @Safz_b 
Congrats @Gringo

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (21/1/20)

Congratulations @Gringo

.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1 | Optimistic 1


----------



## Silver (21/1/20)

Congrats @Gringo 

Thanks for all the contributions and your dedication

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/1/20)

Congratulations @Gringo . Welcome to the club.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (21/1/20)

Congrats on your bling bling @Gringo

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/1/20)

Enjoy your new medal @Gringo

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (28/1/20)

Please join me in congratulating @MRHarris1 on receiving the Dedicated Member Award!
Congratulations and thank you for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4


----------



## CashKat88 (28/1/20)

Congrats @MRHarris1...
Enjoy the Bling

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Asterix (28/1/20)

Congratulations @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Grand Guru (28/1/20)

Way to go @MRHarris1 !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## SAVaper (28/1/20)

Congratulations @MRHarris1 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Bulldog (28/1/20)

Congratulations @MRHarris1 wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/20)

Congratulations @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (28/1/20)

congrats @MRHarris1

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/20)

Congrats @MRHarris1

.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (28/1/20)

Congrats on the medal @MRHarris1 
Thanks for the dedication!
And the super photos!

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Room Fogger (28/1/20)

Congratulations @MRHarris1 , enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Hooked (28/1/20)

Congrats @MRHarris1 - the awesome guy who went shopping for me at last year's VapeCon and, when he was in CT on business, drove all the way to Yzerfontein to deliver my goodies. No-one deserves this more than you do!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (29/1/20)

Way to go @MRHarris1


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/1/20)

Whoop whoop @MRHarris1!!! Congratulations on your medal!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/1/20)

Congrats @MRHarris1 ! Thanks for carrying the flag, your contributions and your support to the community.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Silver (11/2/20)

A big congrats to* @CJB85* on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal

This medal is awarded to those members who have made good contributions to the forum and have shown dedication. 

Dedicated Members make this forum a great place!!! 

Thank you @CJB85 , well deserved

*Please join me in congratulating @CJB85 on his medal*

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3


----------



## Room Fogger (11/2/20)

Congratulations @CJB85 , enjoy the shiny!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Resistance (11/2/20)

Congrats @MRHarris1 and @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (11/2/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Bulldog (11/2/20)

Congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (11/2/20)

Congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (12/2/20)

Congrats @CJB85


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (12/2/20)

Well done @CJB85 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (12/2/20)

Congrats @CJB85. Enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## JurgensSt (12/2/20)

Congrats @CJB85

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Asterix (12/2/20)

Wohoo! Congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## hot.chillie35 (12/2/20)

Congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (12/2/20)

congrats @CJB85

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (12/2/20)

@CJB85

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## CJB85 (12/2/20)

Silver said:


> A big congrats to* @CJB85* on the award of the Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> This medal is awarded to those members who have made good contributions to the forum and have shown dedication.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver and all the members of this awesome forum!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ARYANTO (12/2/20)

@CJB85 Congrats!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (12/2/20)

Congratulations @CJB85

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## CashKat88 (12/2/20)

Enjoy The Bling Mate @CJB85

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/2/20)

Congratz @CJB85 ! 

Thanks for the support and dedication.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Willyza (12/2/20)

@CJB85

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Kirsty101 (13/2/20)

Congrats guys. Big up.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Amir (13/2/20)

Congratulations @CJB85

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Alex (18/2/20)

Congratulations to @alex1501 for becoming the latest owner of a shiny new Dedicated Member Award.

Thank you @alex1501 for your contributions, that make this vaping community an awesome place to hangout.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (18/2/20)

Whoop whoop @alex1501


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (18/2/20)

Well done @alex1501

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/2/20)

nice one @alex1501

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/2/20)

Alex said:


> Congratulations to @alex1501 for becoming the new owner of a shiny new Dedicated Member Award.
> 
> Thank you @alex1501 for your contributions, that make this vaping community an awesome place to hangout.


Congratulations @alex1501

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (18/2/20)

Congrats @alex1501 

Sent from small screen

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (18/2/20)

Congratulations @alex1501 , enjoy the shiny!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/2/20)

Congratulations on your medal @alex1501

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (18/2/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @alex1501

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Asterix (18/2/20)

Congratulations @alex1501

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (18/2/20)

Congratulations @alex1501

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (18/2/20)

Congrats @alex1501!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (18/2/20)

Congrats on the medal @alex1501 
Thank you for your contributions and dedication!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (18/2/20)



Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 6


----------



## Hooked (18/2/20)

Well done @alex1501 !

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (18/2/20)

Congrats @alex1501 Awesome achievement

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/2/20)

Congrats @alex1501 wear it proudly 






Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/2/20)

Please join me in congratulating @Saintjie on receiving the Dedicated Member Award





Thank you for your dedication and contribution to this forum @Saintjie!

Enjoy your shiny!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (25/2/20)

Congratulations @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Amir (25/2/20)

Congratulations @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (25/2/20)

Congratulations @Saintjie , enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (25/2/20)

Well done @Saintjie 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Saintjie (25/2/20)

Oh wow this is awesome  thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 7


----------



## Grand Guru (25/2/20)

Congrats @alex1501 and @Saintjie. Enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/2/20)

Congratulations @Saintjie 

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## CashKat88 (25/2/20)

Enjoy the bling bling @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (25/2/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal fellow Capetonian @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/20)

Congratulations @alex1501, Well done!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (25/2/20)

Congratulations @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Kuhlkatz (25/2/20)

Congratz @Saintjie , thanks for the support and enjoy the bling !

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Asterix (25/2/20)

Congrats @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## vicTor (25/2/20)

congrats @Saintjie

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Resistance (25/2/20)

Congrats @Saintjie.

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Hooked (25/2/20)

Congrats @Saintjie!

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (25/2/20)

Congrats @Saintjie 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Rob Fisher (15/6/20)

Whoooo! Time for another Dedicated Member medal! Congratulations to @adriaanh! Thank you for all your engagement with the forum! Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jengz (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh! Woohhhoooo

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (15/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoooo! Time for another Dedicated Member medal! Congratulations to @adriaanh! Thank you for all your engagement with the forum! Bazinga!
> View attachment 198540


Congratulations @adriaanh 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (15/6/20)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (15/6/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> Whoooo! Time for another Dedicated Member medal! Congratulations to @adriaanh! Thank you for all your engagement with the forum! Bazinga!
> View attachment 198540


Thanks so much, been a enjoyment and a pleasure been part of this forum.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 6


----------



## ddk1979 (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh 

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (15/6/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh , enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (15/6/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (15/6/20)

Congrats 
 @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh glad for you .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (15/6/20)

Nice one @adriaanh 
Wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (15/6/20)

Good one mate

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (15/6/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh .

Show us how proud you are by displaying your new medal for all to see.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (15/6/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (15/6/20)

nice one @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh !!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 6


----------



## Hooked (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (15/6/20)

@adriaanh congrats mate

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Ugi (15/6/20)

Congrats @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (15/6/20)

@adriaanh

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (16/6/20)

Way to go @adriaanh


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## hot.chillie35 (16/6/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## volcom27101982 (16/6/20)

Super stoked wow    @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/6/20)

@adriaanh congrats bro!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (17/6/20)

Resistance said:


> @adriaanh congrats bro!


Thanks, Maybe a stupid question but how do I get the medal to display on my profile?

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 2


----------



## Room Fogger (17/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> Thanks, Maybe a stupid question but how do I get the medal to display on my profile?


[USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (17/6/20)

adriaanh said:


> Thanks, Maybe a stupid question but how do I get the medal to display on my profile?


Fixed! We forgot to actually award the medal to you. I blame my old age.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## adriaanh (17/6/20)

Christos said:


> Fixed! We forgot to actually award the medal to you. I blame my old age.


All good, can relate. Thanks

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (17/6/20)



Reactions: Like 5


----------



## Kuhlkatz (23/6/20)

Please join me in celebrating another Dedicated Member medal recipient.

@Chickenstrip , thanks for sharing your time, thoughts, tips and humour with us all, even throughout the weird times we are experiencing at the moment.
It's all the dedicated members that makes ECIGSSA a worthwile place to visit every day!

Congratulations and thanks for the dedication!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## Grand Guru (23/6/20)

Congrats @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (23/6/20)

Congratulations @Chickenstrip 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## vicTor (23/6/20)

nice one @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

Congratulations @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (23/6/20)

Congratulations @adriaanh

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (23/6/20)

Congratulations @Chickenstrip , enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## THE REAPER (23/6/20)

Congrats @Chickenstrip enjoy the bling bling.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (23/6/20)

Congrats @Chickenstrip 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## alex1501 (23/6/20)

Congratulations @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (23/6/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Hooked (23/6/20)

@Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ARYANTO (23/6/20)

MMMmm , you're doing something right, Congrats @Chickenstrip !

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## CJB85 (23/6/20)

Booyah @Chickenstrip !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (23/6/20)

Congrats on the medal @Chickenstrip 

Thanks for your dedication!
Way to go!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## Chickenstrip (23/6/20)

I have no idea what's happening. But I feel like a war hero.

Thanks everyone.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## Christos (23/6/20)

Chickenstrip said:


> I have no idea what's happening. But I feel like a war hero.
> 
> Thanks everyone.


You are being crumbed and seasoned. 
Well done on your medal sir. Just keep doing what you have been doing

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ddk1979 (23/6/20)

Congrats @Chickenstrip 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## KobusMTL (23/6/20)

congrats @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## BeaLea (23/6/20)

Congratulations @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (23/6/20)

Congratulations to @Chickenstrip well done buddy

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Marcelle Brand (23/6/20)

Congrats @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1


----------



## Resistance (23/6/20)

Congrats on the necklace @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Christos (30/6/20)

Please join me in congratulating @Stranger for receiving the dedicated member award!

congrats sir!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (30/6/20)

Congrats on the bling bling @Stranger wear it with pride and keep beeing a dedicated member well done.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (30/6/20)

Congrats @Stranger



Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/6/20)

Well done on the new bling @Stranger

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## adriaanh (30/6/20)

Congrats @Stranger, nice one

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (30/6/20)

nice one @Stranger

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (30/6/20)

Congrats @Stranger!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## KobusMTL (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger well deserved

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/6/20)

Oh my lord, what a surprise, I am gobsmacked and without words,

so let me just say, thank you very much and to all of the above who have congratulated me, thanks I am humbled.

Nah na na na nah I got a medal

I feel good na na na na na na

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 10 | Funny 1


----------



## BeaLea (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (30/6/20)

Congrats @Stranger. 
Thanks for the interaction and support. Enjoy the bling !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (30/6/20)

@Stranger - congrats - well deserved !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger , keep up the humor! And enjoy the bling

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (30/6/20)

Room Fogger said:


> Congratulations @Stranger , keep up the humor! And enjoy the bling



Sorry , humor, what humor ... bloody Philistine

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ddk1979 (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (30/6/20)

Maximum respect @Stranger congratulations

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (30/6/20)

Congratulations @Stranger

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (30/6/20)

Way to go @Stranger

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (1/7/20)

Congrats @Stranger 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (1/7/20)

Congrats @Stranger and @Chickenstrip *rounds of applause*

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (1/7/20)

@Stranger and @Chickenstrip

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/7/20)

Congrats @Stranger .well done and keep it up!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/20)

Belated congrats on the medal @Stranger !
Love reading your posts
Thank you for all the support and dedication!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (7/7/20)

It gives me great pleasure to announce the award of the next dedicated member medal.

These medals go to members on the forum that have shown a lot of support and dedication over time.
Dedicated members make this forum extra special.

The medal goes to *@X-Calibre786 *


Thank you for all your support and dedication @X-Calibre786 !

Please join me in congratulating him...

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (7/7/20)

nice one @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (7/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (7/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (7/7/20)

*Congratulations* 


 @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## king-ding-n-ling (7/7/20)

congrats on the new bling @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/7/20)

Hey I will join you

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Amir (7/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (7/7/20)

Whoop whoop ￼￼￼ congrats @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (7/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786 

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (7/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786 , well done and enjoy.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## X-Calibre786 (7/7/20)

Silver said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce the award of the next dedicated member medal.
> 
> These medals go to members on the forum that have shown a lot of support and dedication over time.
> Dedicated members make this forum extra special.
> ...


Aww thanks guys! I feel so special!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## THE REAPER (7/7/20)

Congrats on the gold meddal wear it with pride lol.

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (7/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (8/7/20)

Congrats @X-Calibre786



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (8/7/20)

Nice one @X-Calibre786

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (8/7/20)

Congrats @X-Calibre786 !

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (20/7/20)

Well it's about that time again, please join me in congratulating @Safz_b who has been awarded the "Dedicated Member Award". A highly sought after medal around these parts 

Well done on this most excellent achievement @Safz_b!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## KobusMTL (20/7/20)

Well dine and congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (20/7/20)

Nice one @Safz_b!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## NecroticAngel (20/7/20)

Yay!! Well done!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## vicTor (20/7/20)

congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Room Fogger (20/7/20)

Congratulations @Safz_b , enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## X-Calibre786 (20/7/20)

Nice one @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## AKS (20/7/20)

Nice one, @Safz_b ! 
Good on ya!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (20/7/20)

Lekker lekker @Safz_b!!! Congratulations bud!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## ddk1979 (20/7/20)

congrats @Safz_b

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Safz_b (20/7/20)

Awesome stuff!
Thanks guys!


Thanks
@Alex
@KobusMTL
@ddk1979
@vicTor
@Dela Rey Steyn
@NecroticAngel
@X-Calibre786
@Room Fogger
@AKS
@Grand Guru

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Safz_b (20/7/20)

Rob Fisher said:


> I am happy to announce another dedicated member medal! Thank you for your contributions to the forum @Safz_b! Here is your medal!
> View attachment 185054
> 
> View attachment 185053



Is this the same medal?
Guess now I have 2!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (20/7/20)

Congrats @ @Safz_b!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (20/7/20)

Congrats @Safz_b one for display and one to wear all the time lol.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 1


----------



## SAVaper (21/7/20)

Congratulations @Safz_b 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (21/7/20)

Congrats @Safz_b 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/7/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## JurgensSt (21/7/20)

Congratulations @Safz_b 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Stranger (21/7/20)

Congratulations and jubilation's

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (21/7/20)

Congrats @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (21/7/20)

Well done @Safz_b wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Willyza (21/7/20)

Nice 1 @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (21/7/20)

Congratulations @X-Calibre786 and @Safz_b

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/7/20)

Please join me in congratulating @volcom27101982 for receiving the Dedicated Member Medal






Thank you for your contribution and dedication to the forum @volcom27101982 and enjoy your new shiny!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 10


----------



## THE REAPER (28/7/20)

Wow thats great stuff CONGRATS brother on the new BLING BLING. You deserve it brother.

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1


----------



## Mzr (28/7/20)

Wow congratulations @volcom27101982 well done keep it up

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Room Fogger (28/7/20)

Congratulations @volcom27101982 , enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## alex1501 (28/7/20)

Congratulations @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (28/7/20)



Reactions: Like 9


----------



## vicTor (28/7/20)

nice one @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/7/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Hooked (28/7/20)

Whoop! Whoop! Congrats @volcom27101982!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Silver (28/7/20)

Congrats on the medal @volcom27101982 !
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication to the forum!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Grand Guru (28/7/20)

Nice one @volcom27101982!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Resistance (28/7/20)

Congrats @volcom27101982 
Enjoy the moment brother!.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Christos (29/7/20)

Congrats @volcom27101982 !

Can’t wait to hear about your response to the forum when you log in and see 2000, maybe, alerts

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 4


----------



## ddk1979 (29/7/20)

Congratulations @volcom27101982

.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (30/7/20)

@volcom27101982 - congrats


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## JurgensSt (30/7/20)

Congrats @volcom27101982

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (30/7/20)

Congratulations @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (30/7/20)

Congratulations @volcom27101982 - Enjoy the new shiny - you rock bro !

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## KarlDP (30/7/20)

Congratulations @volcom27101982

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (3/8/20)

It gives me great pleasure to announce a dedicated member medal!

These medals go to members on the forum that have shown a lot of support and dedication over time.
Dedicated members make this forum extra special.

The medal goes to @NecroticAngel 


Thank you for all your support and dedication to the forum!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/8/20)

Well done and well deserved @NecroticAngel 
Happy medal day!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (3/8/20)

nice one @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/8/20)

Well done on the medal @NecroticAngel 
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!
Love your enthusiasm on the forum - it shows your passion for vaping!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (3/8/20)

Oh wow!! Thank you so much, feel really honored!! Thanks so much my big vaping family!! Much love for all of you!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16


----------



## Grand Guru (3/8/20)

Nice one @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (3/8/20)

Way to go, congratulations

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (3/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (3/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (3/8/20)

Congrats @NecroticAngel well deserved.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (3/8/20)

Well done @NecroticAngel !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/8/20)

@NecroticAngel well deserved.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (3/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (3/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## RenaldoRheeder (4/8/20)

Well done @NecroticAngel 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @NecroticAngel  well done

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (4/8/20)

MrGSmokeFree said:


> View attachment 203120
> 
> Enjoy your shiny new medal @NecroticAngel  well done


Awww I love that add dark and goth like me!! Thank you for the lovely gif!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/8/20)

NecroticAngel said:


> Awww I love that add dark and goth like me!! Thank you for the lovely gif!


Only a pleasure @NecroticAngel glad you liked it

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/8/20)

Congratulations 
 @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (12/8/20)

Please join me in congratulating a very apt recipient of the Dedicated Member medal for this week, @LeislB .

Congratz @LeislB ! Thanks for your continued support and frequent contributions to ECIGSSA.

We may have many active members, but we seem to have a shortage of active members from the female spectrum.
Enjoy your bling, and thanks for representing!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (12/8/20)

Yay! well done @LieslB you deserve it hun!!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/8/20)

Well done @LeislB !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/8/20)

Good stuff! You go @LeislB!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/8/20)

nice one @LeislB

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/8/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @LeislB

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/8/20)

Way to go @LeislB 

.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/8/20)

Congratulations and nicely done @LeislB

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/8/20)

A well deserved congrats @LeislB enjoy the bling bling wear it with pride

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/8/20)

Congratulations @LeislB

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (12/8/20)

Contrats @LeislB !!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## KobusMTL (12/8/20)

Well done and very well deserved @NecroticAngel and @LeislB

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 2


----------



## alex1501 (12/8/20)

Congratulations 


   @LeislB

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/8/20)

Congrats @LeislB!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/8/20)

Way to go @LeislB !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/8/20)

Congrats and well done @LeislB

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (12/8/20)

Oh wow, thanks everyone! I am absolutely loving being a member of this forum, it's a privilege and great pleasure to learn from you and get to know you all. Much love to everyone!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 14


----------



## ARYANTO (13/8/20)

WQW - @NecroticAngel and @LeislB -Two of our vaping ladies getting medals right after each other -Enjoy the bling !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## Stranger (16/8/20)

Another winner

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (16/8/20)

This is so awesome being women's month and all that our two ladies get honored well done @LeislB and @NecroticAngel

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (16/8/20)

Congrats @LeislB

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (16/8/20)

Congratulations @NecroticAngel and @LeislB

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (17/8/20)

Congrats @NecroticAngel and @LeislB 
It’s great that you gals are enjoying the enthusiast side of vaping as much as you are
And thanks for all your involvement and contributions here!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 2


----------



## Christos (18/8/20)

Please join me in congratulating @Mzr for the the dedicated member award!

keep it up sir!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/8/20)

nice one @Mzr

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## Grand Guru (18/8/20)

Nice one @Mzr!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (18/8/20)

Congratulations @Mzr

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 4


----------



## SAVaper (18/8/20)

Congratulations @Mzr

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## AKS (18/8/20)

Lekker @Mzr !
Well done.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## alex1501 (18/8/20)

Congratulations
  @Mzr

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (18/8/20)

Congrats @Mzr !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## NOOB (18/8/20)

Congrats and well done @Mzr

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (18/8/20)

Congrats @Mzr ! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Stranger (18/8/20)



Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Mzr (18/8/20)

Thank you all for this much appreciated you guys all are awesome

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9


----------



## ddk1979 (18/8/20)

Congratulations @Mzr

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NecroticAngel (18/8/20)

Yay congrats @Mzr!!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ARYANTO (18/8/20)

Congratulations @Mzr

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Room Fogger (18/8/20)

Congratulations @Mzr , enjoy!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (26/8/20)

Please join me in congratulating *@DavyH* on the award of his Dedicated Member Medal

This medal goes to members that have shown great dedication to the forum.
Dedicated members and their contributions here help make this a great place

 Thank you @DavyH - your contributions thus far are greatly appreciated !

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (26/8/20)

nice one @DavyH

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/8/20)

Ah man @DavyH 

Welcome to the club, drinks are on you

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (26/8/20)

Congrats
@DavyH 

Enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (26/8/20)

Congratulations
  @DavyH

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (26/8/20)

Happy medal day @DavyH !

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (26/8/20)

@DavyH

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (26/8/20)

Congratulations @DavyH , enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (26/8/20)

Congrats @DavyH!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/8/20)

Congratulations @DavyH

.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/8/20)

Well done @DavyH !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (26/8/20)

Congratulations @DavyH
Well done 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (26/8/20)

Congrats @DavyH!! Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (26/8/20)

Silver said:


> Please join me in congratulating *@DavyH* on the award of his Dedicated Member Medal
> 
> This medal goes to members that have shown great dedication to the forum.
> Dedicated members and their contributions here help make this a great place
> ...



Thank you! The forum really has been a glimmer of light in these dark times!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 2 | Winner 11


----------



## Mzr (26/8/20)

Congratulations on the new Shiny @DavyH

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (26/8/20)

Yay! @DavyH

Reactions: Like 13 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (26/8/20)

Congrats @DavyH. Enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (27/8/20)

Congrats @DavyH!!! Awesome job

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Bulldog (27/8/20)

Congratulations @DavyH

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (31/8/20)

Well done to @THE REAPER , you have been awarded the *Dedicated Member Award.*






This medal is awarded to a dedicated member that has grown into the forum and consistently been a part of the community.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (31/8/20)

Congrats @THE REAPER. Enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (31/8/20)

Fantastic @THE REAPER, well deserved indeed! Enjoy the new shiny.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (31/8/20)

Awesome @Mzr, @THE REAPER and @DavyH. Woop-woop!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 3


----------



## DavyH (31/8/20)

Woohoo @THE REAPER !

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (1/9/20)

Congratulations @THE REAPER , enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (1/9/20)

Oh hell yeah thank you all. So a big thanks to everyone on this forum appreciate the bling. And all of you rock.

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Mzr (1/9/20)

Congratulations on the new precious @THE REAPER you rock

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (1/9/20)

Wohoo!! Congrats @THE REAPER!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/9/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/9/20)

Congratulations @THE REAPER 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1 | Disagree 1


----------



## vicTor (1/9/20)

nice one @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/9/20)

Congratulations @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (1/9/20)

Happy medal day to you, @THE REAPER !
Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/9/20)

Congratulations   @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 12 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (1/9/20)

Congrats @THE REAPER !!

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (1/9/20)

Exactly how did you get this medal ?





Big congrats man.

Reactions: Like 7 | Funny 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/9/20)

Congratulations @DavyH and @THE REAPER 
WELCOME TO BEDLAM .

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## ddk1979 (1/9/20)

Congrats @THE REAPER

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (1/9/20)

Congrats @THE REAPER

Reactions: Like 9 | Funny 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/9/20)

Please join me in congratulating @Silo for receiving the Dedicated Member Medal





Thank you for your dedication and contribution to this forum @Silo and enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/9/20)

Congratulations @Silo 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/9/20)

Congratulations @Silo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/9/20)

Congratulations @Silo

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (12/9/20)

Congratulations @Silo

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Room Fogger (12/9/20)

Congratulations @Silo, enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/9/20)

Congratulations 
 @Silo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/9/20)

nice one @Silo

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/20)

Congrats on the medal @Silo !
Thanks for your contributions and dedication on the forum

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/9/20)

And belayed congrats to @THE REAPER on your medal too!
Apologies I missed it

thanks for being a great pair of this forum!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/9/20)

Congrats @Silo

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/9/20)

Congrats @Silo feels great looks great enjoy it.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (12/9/20)

Congratulations @Silo!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/9/20)

Happy medal day @Silo !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/9/20)

Congrats @Silo and thanks for your contributions!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/9/20)

Congrats @Silo !

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Silo

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## Silver (12/9/20)

Love it @MrGSmokeFree !

Reactions: Like 7 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/9/20)

Silver said:


> Love it @MrGSmokeFree !


Thank you kindly @Silver

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1


----------



## LeislB (12/9/20)

Awesome job guys! Congrats @THE REAPER and @Silo!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 2


----------



## ARYANTO (16/9/20)

Congrats @Silo , nice ne ?

Reactions: Like 13 | Agree 1


----------



## Silo (17/9/20)

Thank you all so much! Love this forum, because of you!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 16


----------



## Stranger (17/9/20)

Way to go man.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/9/20)

It's time to award another Dedicated Member medal! The lifeblood of the forum! Congratulations @Yuvir Punwasi! Thanks for being a valued member of the ECIGSSA family!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 11


----------



## Grand Guru (21/9/20)

Congrats @Yuvir Punwasi. Enjoy your medal!

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## vicTor (21/9/20)

nice one @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (21/9/20)

Congrats @Yuvir Punwasi!!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (21/9/20)

Congratulations @Yuvir Punwasi , enjoy the new bling.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (21/9/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 4


----------



## THE REAPER (21/9/20)

Congrats @Yuvir Punwasi well deserved enjoy the bling bling bud.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (21/9/20)

Thank you family this is the only forum I actually go on and I enjoy this place ... there’s never a day that I won’t visit , and even when I’m under the weather ... vaping is still a major part of my life!!!!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 16


----------



## Willyza (21/9/20)

Congrats @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## alex1501 (21/9/20)

Congratulations
 @Yuvir Punwasi

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/9/20)

Congratulations @Yuvir Punwasi! It is well deserved

Reactions: Like 16


----------



## SAVaper (21/9/20)

Congratulations @Yuvir Punwasi 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Resistance (21/9/20)

@Mzr @Silo @THE REAPER @DavyH and @Yuvir Punwasi 
Congratulations guys.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 3


----------



## Silver (21/9/20)

Congrats on the medal @Yuvir Punwasi !
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## LeislB (21/9/20)

Awesome, congrats @Yuvir Punwasi! I'm the same, can't miss a day, I'm addicted!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## AKS (21/9/20)

Happy medal day and well done @Yuvir Punwasi !

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## ddk1979 (21/9/20)

Congratulations @Yuvir Punwasi

.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## NecroticAngel (22/9/20)

Congrats @Yuvir Punwasi!!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (22/9/20)

Congratulations @Yuvir Punwasi! . Thanks for spending time with us.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Kuhlkatz (29/9/20)

Hello all. Please join me in congratulating another ECIGSSA Dedicated Member medal recipient - @klipdrifter .

Active ECIGSSA members are all appreciated, as they keep us all up to date with experiences, their thougts on mods and juice, some advice, and just life in general in their respective parts of the woods. It's all the 'sharing is caring' attitudes that makes this forum a worthwile place to visit for so many of us.

@klipdrifter , thanks for your support and all your contributions to ECIGSSA and the community so far.
Not all people share their thoughts on a smooth deal or give some credit where it's due, but thank you for going out of your way to share that with us too.

We hope you like this small token of appreciation for your support:

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 8


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (29/9/20)

Great job @klipdrifter ! Well deserved indeed.

Reactions: Like 14 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/9/20)

Congratulations @klipdrifter 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (29/9/20)

Nice one @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (29/9/20)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Hello all. Please join me in congratulating another ECIGSSA Dedicated Member medal recipient - @klipdrifter .
> 
> Active ECIGSSA members are all appreciated, as they keep us all up to date with experiences, their thougts on mods and juice, some advice, and just life in general in their respective parts of the woods. It's all the 'sharing is caring' attitudes that makes this forum a worthwile place to visit for so many of us.
> 
> ...


Wow, this is unexpected. Thanks so much for this medal.

I have said it in the past and I will say it again. This is the best forum ever with some very kind and friendly people. It's truly a very special moment on here for me. 

Have a vaping good day!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (29/9/20)

nice one @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (29/9/20)

Bet you be feeling like







Congrats

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 4


----------



## Room Fogger (29/9/20)

Congratulations @klipdrifter , enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## CJB85 (29/9/20)

Congratulations @klipdrifter , well deserved!

Reactions: Like 16 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (29/9/20)

CJB85 said:


> Congratulations @klipdrifter , well deserved!


Thank you sir!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 4


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/20)

Congratulations @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## NecroticAngel (29/9/20)

Yay congrats @klipdrifter!!! Well done

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (29/9/20)

Congrats on the bling bling @klipdrifter you deserve it enjoy the new bling.

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (29/9/20)

Congrats @klipdrifter!

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (29/9/20)

Awesome bling @klipdrifter! Congrats!

Reactions: Like 14 | Funny 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (29/9/20)

Well done @klipdrifter & happy medal day!

Reactions: Like 16 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/9/20)

Congratulations @klipdrifter

.

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/9/20)

Well done @klipdrifter!!!!

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/20)

@klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## NOOB (29/9/20)

Congrats @klipdrifter, well done!!!

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (29/9/20)

Veëls geluk @klipdrifter congrats!

Reactions: Like 19 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/9/20)

Well done to you @Yuvir Punwasi and @klipdrifter well deserved

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## klipdrifter (29/9/20)

Resistance said:


> Veëls geluk @klipdrifter congrats!


Dankie!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (30/9/20)

Awesome @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 18 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (30/9/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 17 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (30/9/20)

Congratulations 
  @klipdrifter

Reactions: Like 17 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (5/10/20)

Please join me in congratulating @DougP for being a dedicated member!

Congratulations sir. 
P.S. Please sort your pic out

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 9


----------



## Grand Guru (5/10/20)

Nice one @DougP !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Resistance (5/10/20)

Congratulations @DougP

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Room Fogger (5/10/20)

Congratulations @DougP , enjoy!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (5/10/20)

Congrats @DougP!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## THE REAPER (5/10/20)

Congrats @DougP always a great feeling when a person gets bling bling enjoy.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## alex1501 (5/10/20)

Congratulations
 @DougP

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## DougP (5/10/20)

Thanks guys 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 9


----------



## vicTor (5/10/20)

nice ! @DougP

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## NOOB (5/10/20)

Congrats @DougP

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/10/20)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @DougP

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## AKS (5/10/20)

Happy medal day @DougP !

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## ARYANTO (5/10/20)

@DougP Congratulations

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## DavyH (5/10/20)

Congratulations @DougP! Take your place in the Hall of Fame

Reactions: Like 6 | Funny 8


----------



## Mzr (5/10/20)

Well done @DougP congrats on the new Shiny

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/10/20)

Christos said:


> Please join me in congratulating @DougP for being a dedicated member!
> 
> Congratulations sir.
> P.S. Please sort your pic out



Giving these out to every Tom, Diick & @DougP these days?  Congrats bud, you are an asset to the forum, well deserved!

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Willyza (5/10/20)

Congratulations @DougP

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/10/20)

Nicely done @DougP .... can stick that shiny up on the shelve with the other shineys!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/10/20)

Congrats @DougP

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## klipdrifter (5/10/20)

congrats @DougP

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (6/10/20)

Congrats @DougP .
Thanks for the support and time spent with us!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1


----------



## SAVaper (6/10/20)

Well done @DougP 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1


----------



## DougP (6/10/20)

Thank you guys for the congrats it's much appreciated. 

Sent from my LYA-L09 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## Silver (13/10/20)

Belated congrats on the medal @DougP !
Thanks for being with us so long and always contributing, being active and making us laugh
Your ongoing help and support with things is always appreciated!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## Silver (13/10/20)

It gives me great pleasure to announce the award of the next dedicated member medal

The medal goes to *@Stew* 

Thank you Stew for your contributions and dedication here on the forum. Love reading your posts and seeing your creative ideas. And your braai pics!


Please join me in congratulating @Stew !

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 11


----------



## vicTor (13/10/20)

nice one @Stew

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 4


----------



## Stew (13/10/20)

Silver said:


> It gives me great pleasure to announce the award of the next dedicated member medal
> 
> The medal goes to *@Stew*
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver appreciate the Medal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Stew (13/10/20)

vicTor said:


> nice one @Stew


Thanks @vicTor. Appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## THE REAPER (13/10/20)

Congrats @Stew enjoy your bling bling chain.

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (13/10/20)

THE REAPER said:


> Congrats @Stew enjoy your bling bling chain.


Thanks @THE REAPER. Really appreciate it.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 4


----------



## Resistance (13/10/20)

Congrats to you @Stew. Awesome Achievement!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Grand Guru (13/10/20)

Congrats on your medal @Stew. Keep those nice threads coming sir!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 3


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (13/10/20)

Well done @Stew !!!! You deserve the bling!!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (13/10/20)

Grand Guru said:


> Congrats on your medal @Stew. Keep those nice threads coming sir!


Thanks so much @Resistance @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin I appreciate all of your comments so much.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## Phill (13/10/20)

Congrats @Stew

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 2


----------



## Stew (13/10/20)

Phill said:


> Congrats @Stew


Thanks very much @Phill

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 4


----------



## ddk1979 (13/10/20)

Congrats @Stew

.

Reactions: Like 15


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

ddk1979 said:


> View attachment 210736
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much @ddk1979

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3


----------



## ARYANTO (14/10/20)

@Stew well done and well deserved - you grew quickly into a forum regular -cudos to you !

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

ARYANTO said:


> @Stew well done and well deserved - you grew quickly into a forum regular -cudos to you !


Thanks very much @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## Mzr (14/10/20)

Congratulations to you @Stew well deserved

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## alex1501 (14/10/20)

Congratulations 
 @Stew

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

alex1501 said:


> Congratulations
> @Stew
> View attachment 210742


Thanks so much @Mzr and @alex1501

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 3


----------



## AKS (14/10/20)

Great job @Stew !
Happy medal day to you.

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## SAVaper (14/10/20)

Well done @Stew.
Congratulations 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (14/10/20)

Congratulations to you @Stew well deserved

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## incredible_hullk (14/10/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks @Silver appreciate the Medal.


Go @Stew

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Hooked (14/10/20)

Well done @Stew!

Reactions: Like 12


----------



## NOOB (14/10/20)

Congrats @Stew, well deserved indeed.

Reactions: Like 13


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (14/10/20)

Lekker @Stew!

Reactions: Like 14


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

Puff the Magic Dragon said:


> Congratulations to you @Stew well deserved
> 
> View attachment 210747


Thanks @AKS @SAVaper and @Puff the Magic Dragon

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

NOOB said:


> Congrats @Stew, well deserved indeed.


Thanks @incredible_hullk @Hooked and @NOOB

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 3


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> Lekker @Stew!


Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 3


----------



## Stranger (14/10/20)

Congratulations @Stew 

Very well deserved and it just goes to show that their youth and enthusiasm is no match for our age and treachery.

Well done mate.

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Kuhlkatz (14/10/20)

Congrats @Stew !

Well deserved indeed. 
It's good to see that people are still managing to settle in fast and that they can enjoy what this community has to offer right off the bat.
Instead of just 'taking', spend five minutes to 'give' as well. Braai pics, hand-checks, thoughts, a joke or just a chirp or two are just as well received as the best explanation ( with pics, nogal ) on how to wick your 'XYZ' atty like a pro.

Thanks for being active, contributing, and above all, sharing and participating!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2


----------



## Ugi (14/10/20)

Awesome Mr @Stew

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Resistance (14/10/20)

Stew said:


> Thanks so much @Resistance @Grand Guru and @DarthBranMuffin I appreciate all of your comments so much.


It's all you bro!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 2


----------



## Stew (14/10/20)

Hi all, had a super day at Roodeplaat Dam and crashed on the couch when I got home, the fresh air was delightful. Thanks @Ugi @Kuhlkatz @Stranger Appreciate all the congratulations.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 8


----------



## Grand Guru (21/4/21)

Why is this thread in coma?

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 6 | Funny 2


----------



## Timwis (21/4/21)

Grand Guru said:


> Why is this thread in coma?


It just goes to show the incredible contribution @Silver made to the forum when he had more time that now he can't get on as much morale building threads like this that help newer members feel like they belong get overlooked! Maybe they could give you the parameters and tools to resurge this thread as you have proved your organisational skills with the great job you do with the Birthday thread!!!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/4/21)

Thanks @Grand Guru and @Timwis 
Appreciate the care

There has been a lull here, i agree

It will be fixed and i hope we can get back to our previous cadence

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 10


----------



## Alex (4/5/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin.

You have been awarded for your outstanding dedication on ecigssa. Enjoy your new *Dedicated Member Medal*.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 16 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (4/5/21)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin 

a lekker shiny shiny for you dude

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (4/5/21)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin !
Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 8 | Agree 1 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (4/5/21)

Congratulations it's celebrations...
Good for you @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (4/5/21)

Congratulations  
 @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (4/5/21)

Nice one @DarthBranMuffin. Enjoy the bling buddy!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (4/5/21)

Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 3 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (4/5/21)

Congratulations on the shiny @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (5/5/21)

oh wow!!! Thank you @Alex !!!!

And thank you to ECIGSSA and every forum member on here! You have made it a special place for me and it is awesome to be part of a like-minded yet such a diverse group of people!

Feeling all warm and fuzzy inside!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 19


----------



## Hooked (5/5/21)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin !!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (5/5/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin! It is well deserved Bud

Reactions: Like 10 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (5/5/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (5/5/21)

nice one @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (5/5/21)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin you deserve it enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 11 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (5/5/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (5/5/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Funny 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (5/5/21)

@DarthBranMuffin !
Well deserved -

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (5/5/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin. Well done.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (5/5/21)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (5/5/21)

Could not have happened to a better bloke

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/5/21)

Dedicated members make this forum a happy place.

We are lucky to have so many dedicated, experienced and helpful vapers here on ECIGSSA.

*Please join me in congratulating @Drikusw on the award of his dedicated member medal!*

Congrats Drikus, thank you for all your contributions and dedication !

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 5


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (12/5/21)

Congratulations @Drikusw !!!! A well deserved shiny behind your name!!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/5/21)

nice one @Drikusw

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (12/5/21)

Back of the net!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (12/5/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Drikusw

Reactions: Like 15 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (12/5/21)

Congrats @Drikusw and enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (12/5/21)

Congrats on the shiny @Drikusw well deserved

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (12/5/21)

Well done @Drikusw 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (12/5/21)

Congratulations @Drikusw

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/5/21)

Well done @Drikusw

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (12/5/21)

Congrats @Drikusw!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (12/5/21)

Daashy @Drikusw ,well done.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Drikusw (12/5/21)

Silver said:


> Dedicated members make this forum a happy place.
> 
> We are lucky to have so many dedicated, experienced and helpful vapers here on ECIGSSA.
> 
> ...


Oh wow.... This is unexpected.
Thank you kindly everyone. It is a privilege being part of this awesome group of people always ready to help someone or give advice.

Thanks

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 11


----------



## Stew (12/5/21)

Congrats @Drikusw , well done.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (12/5/21)

@Drikusw

Very well done mate congratulations and jubilation's.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (12/5/21)

Congrats @Drikusw 

.

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (12/5/21)

@Drikusw
congrats MNR.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/21)

Congratulations @Drikusw and thank you for all your contributions

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (12/5/21)

Congratulations @Drikusw and thank you for all your contributions

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## hot.chillie35 (13/5/21)

Congrats *@Drikusw*

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (15/5/21)

Congrats @Drikusw

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (19/5/21)

Congratulations @JordanEpic

You have been awarded the Dedicated Member Medal. 

This medal is awarded to a dedicated member that has grown into the forum and consistently been a part of the community.






Thank you.

Reactions: Like 14 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (19/5/21)

epic @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/21)

Nice one @JordanEpic!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (19/5/21)

Well Done and Deserved @JordanEpic !!!! Some more bling to accompany those HE monsters of yours!!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/5/21)

Congratulations @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (19/5/21)

Well done @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/5/21)

Congrats @JordanEpic bling is always good enjoy.

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/5/21)

Great stuff @JordanEpic !

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (19/5/21)

@JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/5/21)

Well done @JordanEpic!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (19/5/21)

Durban boys taking over @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/5/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 13 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (19/5/21)

Congratulations
   @JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/5/21)

Congratulations @JordanEpic

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## JordanEpic (19/5/21)

Oh my God how awesome 

Thanks everyone for your kind words and thanks for creating such an amazing environment for people to enjoy this truly epic hobby!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 14


----------



## JordanEpic (19/5/21)

Alex said:


> Congratulations @JordanEpic
> 
> You have been awarded the Dedicated Member Medal.
> 
> ...



Thank you so much, I've always wanted one of these.. standing in the docks here grinning an idiot

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 7 | Funny 5


----------



## SAVaper (19/5/21)

Congratulations @JordanEpic
Well deserved 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (19/5/21)

Congratulations

@JordanEpic

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/5/21)

Well done @JordanEpic , congrats!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/5/21)

Well done @JordanEpic, an epic medal award!

Reactions: Like 14 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (19/5/21)

Timwis said:


> Well done @JordanEpic, an epic medal award!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Grand Guru (19/5/21)

Timwis said:


>



That floating eye is going to give me nightmares

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## JordanEpic (20/5/21)

Timwis said:


>



I actually found myself really enjoying this song

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## DavyH (20/5/21)

Congrats @JordanEpic! Really deserved!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (20/5/21)

@JordanEpic

Very well done, enjoy

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Silver (20/5/21)

Congrats @JordanEpic 
Thanks for your contributions and dedication!!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (25/5/21)

Please join me in congratulating @AKS for earning the Dedicated Member Award





Congrats @AKS and thank you for your contribution and dedication to the forum!
Enjoy your new shiny!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/5/21)

Congrats @AKS well deserved wear it proudly.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/5/21)

@AKS wonderful achievement. Congrats!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/5/21)

Congrats @AKS!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (25/5/21)

Congratulations bud! Well deserved @AKS!

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/5/21)

Nice one @AKS

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/5/21)

awesome @AKS !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/5/21)

Well done @AKS 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/5/21)

Wow damn thanks! So happy to be part of the greatest forum on the planet.
Thanks all for the congratseses.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 10


----------



## alex1501 (25/5/21)

Congratulations @AKS

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/5/21)

A deserved "_*Well Done!!*_" @AKS !!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (25/5/21)

Well done @AKS well desrve buddy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (26/5/21)

@AKS - well deserved - thanks for being an active member of our community !

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/5/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @AKS 
Well done fellow Capetonian!

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (26/5/21)

Well done @AKS!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (26/5/21)

Well done Aks. Much deserved.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (26/5/21)

Well done @AKS 

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (27/5/21)

Congrats on the medal @AKS !!
Thanks for all your contributions and dedication!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/6/21)

Congrats to @fbb1964! Another active member to earn the converted Dedicated Member Medal! The lifeblood of the forum is active and dedicated members! Thank you for your interactions on our beloved forum! So major Bazinga!

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 12


----------



## fbb1964 (1/6/21)

Rob Fisher said:


> Congrats to @fbb1964! Another active member to earn the converted Dedicated Member Medal! The lifeblood of the forum is active and dedicated members! Thank you for your interactions on our beloved forum! So major Bazinga!
> View attachment 231170


Thank you much appreciated.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (1/6/21)

@fbb1964

Congratulations, despite being an alien from another planet, you are well liked here.

Reactions: Like 12 | Funny 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/6/21)

Well Done @fbb1964 !!!! Awesome member from another southern country that always keep us informed of the happenings and advocating vaping one way down under!!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (1/6/21)

Excellent @fbb1964 !
Well done.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (1/6/21)

nice one @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (1/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964 well done.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (1/6/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (1/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964 - thanks very much for your contributions and dedications
And your great posts - you always share such interesting info with the community, thank you

We have also awarded @fbb1964 with the "International Vaper" medal. This is for those folk that take part in our (largely South African) forum from abroad. In this case, from Australia. Thanks @fbb1964 for being awake when we are sleeping and vice versa 

Congrats

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (1/6/21)

Double Win !!! Awesome and well done on the second one as well @fbb1964 !!!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (1/6/21)

Wow 10 000 Posts! What a super star!




Aryanto got a ''thingy'' too !

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (1/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964

.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (1/6/21)

Nice one @ARYANTO 

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (1/6/21)

Congratulations @fbb1964


Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (1/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964
Well done @ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mzr (1/6/21)

Well done @fbb1964 well deserved thank you for always keeping us up to date with the latest news and bit regarding vaping

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (1/6/21)

Nice one @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/6/21)

Congratulations @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (1/6/21)

@ARYANTO

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (1/6/21)

@ARYANTO 

Congrats on your thingy man

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (2/6/21)

Congrats @fbb1964

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/21)

Congrats again @fbb1964 collecting medals here enjoy the bling.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (2/6/21)

Congrats @ARYANTO on your thingy lol enjoy it well deserved.

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (2/6/21)

Well deserved @fbb1964 especially for all the vaping advocate posts and vaping news from across the globe, top bloke!

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (2/6/21)

Congratulations 
@fbb1964
@ARYANTO
@AKS 
We'll done.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Stranger (3/6/21)

If you google thingy, you get this






...... and you guys say I AM STRANGE, really

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 8


----------



## Timwis (3/6/21)

Stranger said:


> If you google thingy, you get this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that a "C" movie?

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 5


----------



## WV2021 (21/6/21)

Congrats 
@ARYANTO 
@fbb1964 
@AKS 
Well deserved guys keeping on collecting them

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 3


----------



## Willyza (22/6/21)

Nice 1 Guys
@ARYANTO
@fbb1964
@AKS

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 3


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/6/21)

Please join me in celebrating another deserving recipient of the Dedicated Member medal:



@Munro31 , thanks for all the contributions and for spending time with us at ECIGSSA.
Without all of the active members and the frequent chit-chat and information sharing, this forum would not be a worthy home for this family.

Thanks to all of you for making this a worthwhile daily visit!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 13 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/6/21)

Congrats @Munro31 much deserved!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (28/6/21)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Please join me in celebrating another deserving recipient of the Dedicated Member medal:
> View attachment 233333
> 
> 
> ...


Woohooo!!! Look ma!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 12


----------



## Grand Guru (28/6/21)

Congrats @Munro31. Enjoy the bling!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (28/6/21)

Munro31 said:


> Woohooo!!! Look ma!


Choice between 'Funny' and 'Winner' rating, I'm gonna have to stick with winner

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Hooked (28/6/21)

Well done @Munro31!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (28/6/21)

Congrats @Munro31 enjoy it you deserve it.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (28/6/21)

Well done @Munro31 !
Nice nice nice one.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## alex1501 (28/6/21)

@Munro31

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (29/6/21)

Congratulations on the shiny @Munro31 well deserved buddy keep it up

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (29/6/21)

nice one @Munro31

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/6/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Munro31

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (29/6/21)

Well done @Munro31 !!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (29/6/21)

Congratulations @Munro31 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (29/6/21)

@Munro31 well deserved!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/6/21)

Congratulations @Munro31

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (29/6/21)

Congrats @Munro31

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Munro31 (29/6/21)

Thanks guys, my mom is busy calling all family members to brag!

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3 | Funny 7


----------



## Stew (29/6/21)

Congratulations @Munro31. Well done.

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (29/6/21)

Well done @Munro31 !
Congrats and thank you for your dedication and contributions!!!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (25/8/21)

Please join me in congratulating @BeaLea for being a dedicated member!
Congratulations!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (25/8/21)

Nice one @BeaLea!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/8/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (25/8/21)

Well Done @BeaLea !!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (25/8/21)

nice one @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (25/8/21)

@BeaLea
Beeg congrats

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (25/8/21)

Congrats @BeaLea well done.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (25/8/21)

Happy days @BeaLea !
Well done.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (25/8/21)

Well done @BeaLea!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (25/8/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Yuvir Punwasi (25/8/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (25/8/21)

Congrats!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (25/8/21)

@Munro31
@BeaLea
Congrats you guy's

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/8/21)

Congratulations @BeaLea 

.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## BeaLea (25/8/21)

Wow wow! Yay!! Thanks for the love! So happy

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Mzr (26/8/21)

Congratulations to you @BeaLea well deserved

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (26/8/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @BeaLea

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/21)

Congrats @BeaLea !
Thanks for the decimation!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1


----------



## Timwis (26/8/21)

Silver said:


> Thanks for the decimation!!



Maybe an edit needed, decimation meaning "the destruction of a great number or proportion of people"! lol

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (26/8/21)

Thanks @Timwis !!

I didn’t even see that. Autocorrect giving me hassles!

Apologies @BeaLea 

let’s try it again

Congrats on the medal @BeaLea !
Thanks for the dedication!

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (3/9/21)

A big congrats to *@Intuthu Kagesi *on the award of the dedicated member medal

it’s the dedicated members that add greatly to the ambience here on ECIGSSA

Thank you for your dedication and contributions @Intuthu Kagesi


Please join me in congratulating Intuthu on this occasion

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 12


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (3/9/21)

Well Done @Intuthu Kagesi !!!! A deserved piece of shiney to add to your collection!!! 

We can all still learn a lot more from you!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (3/9/21)

Way to go @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (3/9/21)

A *BIG* congratulations to a dear friend , confidant and all round great guy @Intuthu Kagesi ,well deserved !

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (3/9/21)

Congratulations @Intuthu Kagesi ! Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (3/9/21)

Congratulations on the shiny @Intuthu Kagesi well done

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (3/9/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi
Well done, Awesome achievement and keep up the good work!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (3/9/21)

Congratulations @Intuthu Kagesi.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (3/9/21)

A bit late but Congratulations @BeaLea also.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (4/9/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (4/9/21)

Congrats on the new bling @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (4/9/21)

Well done @Intuthu Kagesi 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (4/9/21)

WOW ... I’m jus' a lil' blown away, and a tad gobsmacked ... 

I feel rather honored, and ever so grateful to be the recipient of an award, when in actuality, feel that I should be the one thanking and acknowledging you guys for all the help, support and encouragement received whilst on ecigssa, so let me reciprocate and offer a BIG thank you to all ... and wish you every success in the future ... Thank you, thank you, thank you

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 15


----------



## vicTor (4/9/21)

congrats @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (4/9/21)

Well done @Intuthu Kagesi!

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (4/9/21)

Congratulations @Intuthu Kagesi

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (4/9/21)

Congratulations @Intuthu Kagesi

.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (6/9/21)

@Intuthu Kagesi

Congratulations mate, I am sure it makes you feel

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/21)

Please join me in congratulating [B][SIZE=6]@gbuckley[/SIZE][/B] for earning the Dedicated Member medal!






Thank you for your dedication en contribution to the forum @gbuckley! Enjoy your shiny!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## vicTor (28/9/21)

nice one @gbuckley !

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Grand Guru (28/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley!

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## gbuckley (28/9/21)

Thanks so much everyone!







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 7


----------



## THE REAPER (28/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Nadim_Paruk (28/9/21)

Congratulations @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ddk1979 (28/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley

.

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stranger (28/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 1


----------



## zadiac (28/9/21)

gbuckley said:


> Thanks so much everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now now, don't be so modest. You like it, don't you? Come on, say it.....*SAY IT!!*



**

Reactions: Like 5 | Funny 4


----------



## Resistance (28/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Mzr (28/9/21)

Congratulations on the shiny @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## gbuckley (28/9/21)

zadiac said:


> Now now, don't be so modest. You like it, don't you? Come on, say it.....*SAY IT!!*
> 
> 
> 
> **









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## zadiac (28/9/21)

gbuckley said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



I knew it! I knew you just love it!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## SAVaper (28/9/21)

Well done @gbuckley 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stew (28/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley, well done.

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Hooked (29/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (29/9/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (29/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## AKS (29/9/21)

Congratulations & good on you @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## ARYANTO (29/9/21)

Congrats @gbuckley

Reactions: Like 11


----------



## Rob Fisher (7/10/21)

It gives me great pleasure to announce another Decidated Member medal! This one is to @Mujahid Padayachy! Congrats Mujahid and thank you for your contributions to the forum!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (7/10/21)

Well done @Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (7/10/21)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 12 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (7/10/21)

@Mujahid Padayachy 

Let me be the first to congratulate you .... oops too late

Ok, let me be the first to say, it could not have happened to a nicer guy, congratulations.

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (7/10/21)

Ah that's awesome, thanks @Rob Fisher @Stranger @MrGSmokeFree @Mzr

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 14


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (7/10/21)

Congrats @Mujahid Padayachy ! Well deserved

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (7/10/21)

Congratulations @Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)

Nice one @Mujahid Padayachy!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (7/10/21)

Congrats @Mujahid Padayachy hope you enjoy the bling and hope you keep it longer than other goodies lol.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## vicTor (7/10/21)

nice one @Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (7/10/21)

Well Done @Mujahid Padayachy !!!! Well deserved for sure!!!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (7/10/21)

Congrats to you @Mujahid Padayachy!!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (7/10/21)

Congratulations @Mujahid Padayachy !
Well done!

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (7/10/21)

Congratulations @Mujahid Padayachy! I always have a look at your sale items. LOL.

Reactions: Like 10 | Funny 2


----------



## Grand Guru (7/10/21)

THE REAPER said:


> Congrats @Mujahid Padayachy hope you enjoy the bling and hope you keep it longer than other goodies lol.


Chirp of the week!

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## SAVaper (7/10/21)

Congratulations @Mujahid Padayachy 

Sent from my SM-A307FN using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Paul33 (7/10/21)

Congrats brother man @Mujahid Padayachy

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (7/10/21)

Congrats @Mujahid Padayachy!

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (8/10/21)

Congrats on the medal @Mujahid Padayachy !
Thanks for all your dedication and contributions !
All the best

Reactions: Like 12 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (8/10/21)

Well done @Mujahid Padayachy 

.

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (9/10/21)

@Mujahid Padayachy! Congrats Mujahid , well deserved !

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (21/1/22)

A bit of "Threadsurrection" for the new year [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP] 

I put forward some nominations for your consideration:



@DarthBranMuffin 



@Resistance 
@Intuthu Kagesi 



@Rooigevaar 
@JurgensSt 
@YeOldeOke 



@charln 

I'm sure there are a few I missed, but I'll add them to my list of nominees.
I know the medals are just for fun, but let's get the 'fun' going again please

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 10 | Winner 7 | Thanks 6


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/1/22)

100% agreed on all the nominations! @Christos is head of the Medals COmmittee!

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 5


----------



## vicTor (21/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A bit of "Threadsurrection" for the new year [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]
> 
> I put forward some nominations for your consideration:
> 
> ...



awesome nominees !!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 3


----------



## Christos (21/1/22)

Dela Rey Steyn said:


> A bit of "Threadsurrection" for the new year [USERGROUP=3]@Admins[/USERGROUP]
> 
> I put forward some nominations for your consideration:
> 
> ...


Thank you for this.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 6


----------



## LeislB (22/1/22)

Worthy nominees, double thumbs up!

Reactions: Like 6 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (22/1/22)

Thanks @Dela Rey Steyn !

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Kuhlkatz (27/1/22)

Please join me in congratulating our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @jamesvapes_sa .




ECIGSSA may be a platform that allows people to connect, share and even learn from one another on a variety of topics, but it is all of the members' dedication, effort and contributions that ensures that this remains a worthwile place to visit.

Thanks for the contributions and time spent with all of us, @jamesvapes_sa!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Grand Guru (27/1/22)

Nice one @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (27/1/22)

Awesome and well deserved @jamesvapes_sa !!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (27/1/22)

Congratulations to @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 9 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (27/1/22)

congrats @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 11 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (27/1/22)

Awesome @jamesvapes_sa !!!
Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (27/1/22)

thank you, really appreciate the achievement. Really such a amazing platform and group of people. Strangers that become friends with a common passion and goal to better and share in the vape life.

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 11


----------



## THE REAPER (27/1/22)

Congrats @jamesvapes_sa some well deserved bling.

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (28/1/22)

Congratulations @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (28/1/22)

Congratulations @jamesvapes_sa well deserved buddy

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (28/1/22)

Enjoy your new shiny medal @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 10 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (28/1/22)

Well done @jamesvapes_sa!

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## DavyH (28/1/22)

Arise, Sir @jamesvapes_sa!

Reactions: Like 9 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stranger (28/1/22)

@jamesvapes_sa

Congratulations, I bestow upon you the highest accolade I can

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Dela Rey Steyn (28/1/22)

Congrats Bud, well deserved!

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## ddk1979 (28/1/22)

@jamesvapes_sa 

.

Reactions: Like 8 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (28/1/22)

Congrats @Mujahid Padayachy and @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 2


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (28/1/22)

Congrats @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## jamesvapes_sa (28/1/22)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Congrats @jamesvapes_sa


Same to you bud. Congradz

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Timwis (28/1/22)

Congrats @jamesvapes_sa!

Reactions: Like 5 | Thanks 1


----------



## Christos (16/2/22)

Please join me in congratulating @Angelskeeper for receiving the dedicated member award!

Well done and thanx for being a part of this community!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 9


----------



## Stranger (16/2/22)

@Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Stew (16/2/22)

Congratulations @Angelskeeper.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (16/2/22)

@Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## vicTor (16/2/22)

nice one @Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Rivera (16/2/22)

Kuhlkatz said:


> Please join me in congratulating our latest recipient of the Dedicated Member medal, @jamesvapes_sa .
> 
> View attachment 249196
> 
> ...



CONGRATS @jamesvapes_sa

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (16/2/22)

Well Done @Angelskeeper !!!! Polish it like a mech mod buddy!!!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (16/2/22)

Enjoy your shiny new medal @Angelskeeper ! Well done fellow Capetonian!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## SAVaper (16/2/22)

Congratulations @Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (16/2/22)



Reactions: Like 10 | Dislike 1


----------



## AKS (16/2/22)

Well done @Angelskeeper !

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Grand Guru (16/2/22)

Nice one @Angelskeeper!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Timwis (16/2/22)

Congrats @Angelskeeper!

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## NOOB (16/2/22)

Congrats @Angelskeeper!!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ivc_mixer (16/2/22)

Congratulations @Angelskeeper !!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## Angelskeeper (16/2/22)

Wow! A new shiny!! 
Thanks all... 
@DarthBranMuffin... you've seen how I polish and make shiny... so yup, will keep it polished and shiny

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 7


----------



## Mzr (16/2/22)

Well deserved @Angelskeeper congrats on the shiny

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## THE REAPER (16/2/22)

Congrats @Angelskeeper

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## Hooked (16/2/22)

Congrats @Angelskeeper!

Reactions: Like 7


----------



## Resistance (16/2/22)

@Angelskeeper congrats Bru!

Reactions: Like 10


----------



## ddk1979 (16/2/22)

Congrats @Angelskeeper

.

Reactions: Like 9


----------



## DarthBranMuffin (18/3/22)

Just having a quick browse and see there was a Medal that snuck in without notice!!!




Thank you ECIGSSA Family and Admin for the Extra Bling to polish!!!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 15


----------



## Grand Guru (18/3/22)

Nice one @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1


----------



## adriaanh (18/3/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Intuthu Kagesi (18/3/22)

Well deserved @DarthBranMuffin  ... Congratulations

Reactions: Like 8 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just having a quick browse and see there was a Medal that snuck in without notice!!!
> 
> View attachment 252223
> 
> ...



congrats !

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SAVaper (18/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just having a quick browse and see there was a Medal that snuck in without notice!!!
> 
> View attachment 252223
> 
> ...


Congratulations!!

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## CashKat88 (18/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just having a quick browse and see there was a Medal that snuck in without notice!!!
> 
> View attachment 252223
> 
> ...


Congrats bud, you definitely deserve that one.

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (18/3/22)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 8 | Funny 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Mzr (18/3/22)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin well deserved buddy

Reactions: Like 7 | Thanks 1


----------



## MrGSmokeFree (19/3/22)

DarthBranMuffin said:


> Just having a quick browse and see there was a Medal that snuck in without notice!!!
> 
> View attachment 252223
> 
> ...





Enjoy your new bling @DarthBranMuffin ! Well done mate

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Hooked (19/3/22)

Well done @DarthBranMuffin !

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ddk1979 (19/3/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin

.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## THE REAPER (19/3/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin enjoy the new bling well deserved.

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (19/3/22)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## AKS (19/3/22)

Uitstekend @DarthBranMuffin !
Well deserved.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ARYANTO (20/3/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin
Well done !

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (19/4/22)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin .

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## ivc_mixer (19/4/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin ! Well deserved!

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Stew (19/4/22)

Congratulations @DarthBranMuffin. Well done and "Bling Bling"
Wished you once. Wished you twice. LOL.

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Angelskeeper (19/4/22)

Congrats @DarthBranMuffin ! New shiny!

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 2 | Funny 1


----------

